# Myia's Bunny Blog



## Myia09

I would really like to make a blog too! Please read J

I am relatively new here, so I will add some information.

I am only 19, but I have over 10 years in the Exotics, mostly volunteering in shelters and rescues.

I work as a caregiver to special needs children, and a full time student at Arizona State University. I like to sew, and I am looking to join my local Roller Derby team! I love old school American tattoos, and ZZ Top. I have extremely bright red hair, lol. I love rockabilly and the 50âs. 

I feel like my life is sincerely dedicated to animals. I worked as a Vet Tech for 2 weeks before I quit due to the fact I couldnât handle the abuse I saw, so it changed my views a lot. At that time I wanted to be an Exotic Vet, but I knew it was not right for me. I know what I want to do, and that is having my own rescue/exotic pet store. While I am almost a junior in College, and my major is completely different (The only animal related major is Animal Science which is to take you to Pre Vet, which I donât want) I know that eventually one day I will open it.

I ran a personal ârescueâ that I would take in unwanted rescues and provide vet care and temporary home for. It mainly started with reptiles, but soon expanded. This was by far a small operation, with only 10 animals being the ever max I had. I took in everything you could imagine. At this time I also worked with Petsmart, which is where I actually took in most of my unwanted animals. From this I have found turtles to be the most abused animals in the world. I have dedicated that when I buy my own house, I will have a turtle reserve. 

I have worked with Degus, Guinea Pigs, Chinchillas, Hamsters/Gerbils/Rats, Ferrets, Sugar Gliders, Turtles/Mortises, Fish, and a vast amount of reptiles from small frogs to large dog-sized monitor lizards. 
I am very proud of the fact you name ANY animal and I can give youâre a detailed description of care. While I know I am not an expert by any means, I feel like I am a very knowledgeable pet parent. 

I am currently trying to volunteer with Brambley Hedge Rabbit Rescue. 

I tell people I love all my animals so much, I have them tattooed: (Yes, they are real!)












While the rabbit tattoo is not specific, the Hamster one is. It is of Mr. Fatty, my five year old winter white dwarf who passed away a little while ago. (Itâs him eating a sunflower seed)

I currently have a wide variety of animals. Some people feel like I own too many, but I disagree. I give all my animals 110% attention and love. I feel like I give all my animals even more than they could want. Running my mini rescue I quickly learned what I can and cannot handle.

I currently have 2 chinchillas, Valentine a White Mosaic, and Casanova a Black Velvet:











2 parakeets, Stella and Artois (My boyfriend named them, lol, after his favorite beer)











I also have a small breeding project on leopard geckos. They are my favorite reptile, and I specialize in pretty exotic morphs. 

Male Enigma Mack Snow 66% Het Bell Albino






Male Enigma Tremper Albino 66% Het RAPTOR






Female âTangeloâ (Tangerine Albino)






Female Super Snow het Eclipse






Female Blizzard






Female Sunglow






I really love working with the geckos...the babies are absolutely adorable and the morphs that come out are really amazing!

I have my 3 rabbits now, but will be getting a total of six. The six will be my 2 lionheads, 1 holland lop, 1 english lop, 1 mini rex, and 1 flemish giant. (We havenât found a giant yet, but all the other bunnies are on hold waiting to come home)

It is a giant problem finding people who at the most accept my animalsâ¦most people think its âStupidâ (Yes, literally I have had people tell me that) Thankfully my boyfriend is very understanding (Although he doesnât âget itâ all the time) He loves all the animals and treats them very well. 

For all who have read, I had my REW Netherland Dwarf Pinball passed away recently suddenly, and I miss him so much. Through this process however my two female lionheads have bonded. Chewbacca didnât tolerate Simba before, but now they are getting along and living together great. 

I received a broken blue Holland Lop from my boyfriend for Christmas (We wanted a Holland lop for awhile). She is 2 Â½ years old, a former breeder, and adorable. She and Chewbacca do NOT get along, but I think itâs the un-spayed female thing. I will be scheduling both to be spayed in the new year. I found a place that is $60, and then you pay for pain medication. 






I intend to show and breed later on when I am in a large house that is my boyfriends and I (Which should be in about 2 years) I would also like to breed Chinchillas since I only know of 1 Arizona breeder and they are in such high demand (And pet store Chinchillas make me sad) but that is all âWe will seeâ

Well, sorry this turned so long! Well I hope you all had a nice read and enjoy my first post J


----------



## devilzzy

wow! i'm proud to say that this is the first blog here on RO where i read every single word!  all of your pets are sooo adorable! 

i would love to see pictures of your other buns


----------



## Myia09

Well thank you 
Well here is a menagerie of photos...
Figure I better post a few of each on my blog!

Chewbacca:
The first day I got her:




Now:









Simba:









Miss Kitty:









VM Choclate Mini Rex Doe (Comes home on Xmas)









3 week old English Lop (Comes home hopefully end of Jan)





And Pinball photos are in his Rainbow Bridge Thread


----------



## devilzzy

they're all so cute and adorable!  hahah the 2nd picture of the mini rex doe looks stoned. jokes jokes- he looks as adorable as the rest of them


----------



## hartleybun

what a great start to blogging. very informative and with loadsa cute pics. even the lizards!

on a personal note i also sew and had my hair that lovely shade of blue for many years


----------



## katt

your buns are all very cute! same with all the other animals!

and your tattoos are great! 

keep up the blog! can't wait for more photos!


----------



## Myia09

devilzzy, she does look stoned. I was thinking, you couldnât get a better picture?! lol! And she has stunning blue eyes so I was disappointed.


Well, I am not home right now, the boyfriend and I come up Saturdays to his familyâs house which is an hour drive (We leave Friday night and come home Sunday morning) but I plan on taking more photos tomorrow.


Anyways, I decided to write about Chewbacca.


James and I got Chewbacca early into our dating. We were at the mall as young couples tend to do, and went into the pet store. When I saw her, I nearly died. I usually NEVER buy from pet stores, let alone mall ones, but I just had to get her. When James offered to split her cost in half, I knew I found the one, LOL, no joke. She was so fluffy and cute. But her being a black tort, she looked exactly like Chewbacca the Wookie from Star Wars.


Now, some background information. James LOVES Star Wars. How much? He has the Jedi Symbol tattooed on his back. When I randomly said âLetâs name him Chewbaccaâ he would later on tell me âThatâs when I knew you were the oneâ LOL
All three of us formed such a great pet family. While James liked my chinchillas and hamsters, it was really Chewbacca he fell for. All of our time was spent with the little bun.


She quickly became friendly and started doing binkies (Which were by far the cutest thing I ever saw) and giving grooming kisses.
Well, the other day Chewbacca was out on playtime, and I found the real meaning of being bonded to a bunny.


I walked into the room and cooed âWhere is Chewâ like I always do (Such a mischievous bunny needs a careful eye) and I saw her across the room. I lay down on my carpet near the cages to actually say Hi to Miss Kitty, and Chewbacca RUNS to come see me, and I mean literally runs.


She comes straight up to my face, nudges my face upwards, and starts giving me kisses. And I mean major kisses. I laugh and hold her, and I realize how much I love this little bun. I also realize how much she is bonded to me.


She now has no problem with clipping nails, as she will just sit there normally while I clip. She has no problems being picked up or carried; and most of all she knows her name and knows when I mean business, lol.


Having a bonded bunny is probably the best feeling in the world. I hope will all my bunnies I will reach the same level of trust and love as Chewbacca and I share.

Kisses!


----------



## Myia09

Well, I meant to take some new photos of the bunnies but I didn't get around to it with the cage building!
However, I did get a snapshot of my parakeets.

I got these little two only about 4 weeks ago from a friend. The blue male was a rescue and then she bought him a companion. Well, she found herself neglecting them and not spending time, so she sent them my way. I didn't know if they were going to be the right pets for me, but boy do I love them now!

Unfortunatly there are 2 things wrong with them
1. They only eats seeds. No pellets, no fresh veggies or fruit. I am using the "Starvation" method (sounds horrible!) where you leave only the pellets and veggies in withough seeds for 3 days..then give them seeds..then go another 3 days. So far its literally been no luck.

2. They are not tame. While the Blue male isn't so bad, the white female is. 

Well, I have been trying to finger tame them, but it hasnt' been going well. So I decided to give in and go the good old route of bribe training!

So here is me using millet as a bribe to get them on my finger. (Please disregard my horrible hair and what not..its finals week..I am allowed to look this bad! lol)

Stella:





Artois:







As you can see, it was successful. But I was trying not to give any seeds of any kind...so it also failed, lol.


----------



## missyscove

Hi and welcome to the forum!

I'm also 19 years old, but I'm an Animal Science major at Cornell following the pre-vet track for now and working at a vet's office at home on my breaks. I'm originally from Los Angeles and have a number of friends at ASU.
What is your major?
Thanks for sharing pictures; we love pictures!


----------



## Myia09

I used to be a Biotechnology major which was basically just genetics and mutations..but after 3 years of working in a lab I wanted to do soemthing different and more liberal.
So I am now a "Womens and Gender Studies" which is pretty a horrible name..basically I study Gender with my genetics background. I focus on hermaphordites, androgny, transsexuals/transgedner and the like. Its quite interesting


----------



## mistyjr

Your blog is so awesome, I read everything too. Great Job, Your bun's and other animals are cute too. I am 23, mother of 3 kids, I had people tell me that I shouldnt have my animals because I am a mother of 3 and have a Doberman that they both need my attention, They got mad at me because i got 3 bun's and a new pug puppy, They dont know my and what i can and cant do. My aunt gave me the 3 bun's and the puppy and i gave her my ferret.. He was alot of work and couldnt deal with the smell. My bun's are for showing and breeding at the moment. But they are young yet and got time.


----------



## devilzzy

aww. you're so lucky to have a bunny whom is so bonded with you! i'm still waiting for donut to get more comfortable with me  
your parakeets are sooo cute!! do they bite?


----------



## missyscove

*Myia09 wrote: *


> I used to be a Biotechnology major which was basically just genetics and mutations..but after 3 years of working in a lab I wanted to do soemthing different and more liberal.
> So I am now a "Womens and Gender Studies" which is pretty a horrible name..basically I study Gender with my genetics background. I focus on hermaphordites, androgny, transsexuals/transgedner and the like. Its quite interesting


Awesome

One of my good friends is an Applied Engineering and Physics major with a Feminist and Gender Studies minor.


----------



## Myia09

Thanks mistyjr! 
Well, first off I don't think Parakeets "bites" are really hurtful at all..but thats only probably because I worked with hamsters so much that DO bite! lol!
The only time they bite is when I clip thier wings. They just run away most of the time, lol. Finger taming has been very hard.

Yeah, I am kinda off place in the whole "Women" studies since I am kinda an odd ball feminist (I am very untradiontal) but I like it.
I just took my final today and it was brutal..I hope I did ok. I only need a 75 or better to get a B in the class.

Well I did take new photos! But unfortunatly I am on the school computer and can't upload them. I will try tonight when I get my laptop.

Also, Miss Kitty has a wierd ear sore..which I am going to post in the Infirmiry section when I get the photos uploaded (Pointless in posting until I have photos) I am a bit worried.


----------



## Myia09

New photos!
Youz lik me face?








She def isn't camera shy!


----------



## Myia09

I was clipping her nails. She was being just too cute.





What a HUGE nose!


----------



## Myia09

Miss Kitty being christmasy!





Casanova on his chin spinner




Valentine evil wink





And Simba and I


----------



## Fancy77

Well first of all Myia u r just cute as a button!!! Love the red hair!!! I didnt realize Chinchillas were white too that is sooo cool!!! Love the tattoos, and all of your family!!!!


----------



## funnybunnymummy

You have an adorable menagerie, Myia! And I love yourhair (both in blue and in red! ) I've always been envious of people who can pull offthe bold colours.

Rue


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren

I really enjoyed reading your intro and looking at your animal family here, Myia! I *love* the idea of your rescue/exotic pet store, and I hope your idea is fully realized someday soon! Animals desperately need more friends like you. 

Love the nail clipping pics-- so cute! And your chocolate mini rex doe is beautiful-- so striking! 

(Good luck with the roller derby, too! The derby is great!)


----------



## Myia09

Fancy77, chins come in all colors..I really want a beige or a violet..they are so beautiful! But so darn expensive!

Thank you furrybunnymommy  
I am known for my hair, lol. But I am getting really bored of the red..but as finances go I can't afford a major switch right now :/

And thank your Rosemary. I know one day it will open, its the only thing I really want to do. Thankfully my in-law family is super supportive and helpful, and I am sure one day it will happen.


----------



## Myia09

I am terribly excited! The breeder I got Simba from has 6 new little Flemish Giant babies!
James and I have been waiting FOREVER for a giant breed, and were are estatic!
I am worried what she will charge...but I may be able to keep that a secret from James. You see, my little black English Lop is costing about $100..she hasn't given me a exact price, but at most she said $120. 
Now, she has great EL who won tons of shows, and being the only breeder in AZ with EL, I feel this is a fair price. James however would not..so I told him its only $60, lol. I put a secret deposit down of $40 

Well, the litter was just born on the 15th..so hopefully they will survive (It's the moms first litter) and we get one. I would really like a buck but we will see.

She also has French Lops but they won't breed for awhile..

Well lets all keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## fuzz16

awww do you now what colors the femish could be? all your rabbits are so pretty


----------



## mistyjr

I love the lionheads


----------



## Myia09

It has been pretty rocky over here.
James and I had a split up, and I had to cancel getting the Mini Rex.
He moved out, but yesterday after a lot of talking we got back together. We are still not living together and have deicded to take a step back.
I am really upset about not getting the mini rex, but right now I need to sort my own life. I am still getting my English Lop of January 1oth due to the fact I have a deposit on her already.

I am doing okay, and James and I are definatly better. It is a really long story, but we are both working hard on being together and making ourselves as well as each other happy.

In other, happier news, I will be starting to volunteer at Brambley Hedge Rabbit Rescue. I will at the adoption centers once a month on Saturdays, whenever I can help during the week, and be taking in a foster.

I will also be volunteering at the Arizona Humane Society 8 hours a month.

Just a little update..


----------



## SweetSassy

I just read your blog. LOVE IT!! Sorry for the break up but it sounds like your working it out  You have lots of cute pic's !! 



I could do without the lizards/reptiles though.LOl.


----------



## fuzz16

hopefully things get better with you two

too bad you cant get that rex, its GORGEOUS! maybe it just wasnt meant to be though


----------



## Myia09

Hello!
I wanted to let you all know where I am at.
I am at Disneyland, on a very special trip. Its my brothers "Wish"
My brother is mentally challanged, and is also terminally ill. He has Evan's Syndrome which is a rare blood disorder that is much like cancer. The poor little guy is only 10 and has gone through way more than he has ever needed to.
Make A Wish Foundation kindly granted his wish and we are now spending 5 days over here!
I will post photos when I can!


----------



## paul2641

OH Myia I just started reading your blog, And I just love it, I love how you are taking in all these animals, And your tattoo's are just SO cool, I would love more updates on your chinchilla's!


----------



## SweetSassy

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Hello!
> I wanted to let you all know where I am at.
> I am at Disneyland, on a very special trip. Its my brothers "Wish"
> My brother is mentally challanged, and is also terminally ill. He has Evan's Syndrome which is a rare blood disorder that is much like cancer. The poor little guy is only 10 and has gone through way more than he has ever needed to.
> Make A Wish Foundation kindly granted his wish and we are now spending 5 days over here!
> I will post photos when I can!



OMG.. How wonderful!!....That is great they granted him a wish. I hope you all are having fun!! 

inkelepht: inkelepht: inkelepht:


----------



## Fancy77

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> *Myia09 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!
> I wanted to let you all know where I am at.
> I am at Disneyland, on a very special trip. Its my brothers "Wish"
> My brother is mentally challanged, and is also terminally ill. He has Evan's Syndrome which is a rare blood disorder that is much like cancer. The poor little guy is only 10 and has gone through way more than he has ever needed to.
> Make A Wish Foundation kindly granted his wish and we are now spending 5 days over here!
> I will post photos when I can!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.. How wonderful!!....That is great they granted him a wish. I hope you all are having fun!!
> 
> inkelepht: inkelepht: inkelepht:
Click to expand...

:yeahthat:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I hope things get better between you and James.

Love the photo's of the buns.


----------



## Myia09

Ok! Welcome back! I have TONS of updates I will be putting in SEPERATE posts..so post #1..

Disneyland!
Well, my brothers Make A Wish went great. He had more than a few meltdowns (He is autistic)but overall great.
Here are some photos!

Us at the Make A Wish house inside disneyland





My brother and his favorite character, Stich


----------



## Myia09

Post #2
James and I are doing great. Things are going very well for us.

I no longer have Simba or Miss Kitty. Simba was to go to my mother who missed having a rabbit around, but Simba who was suppossed to be bonding to Chewbacca, got severly attached to Miss Kitty, and her the same. Miss Kitty we found out was actually spayed, but Simba will have to be in four months. So both bunnies went to my mothers, where they are living very happily.

That left us with only ONE bunny! It was wierd! lol! But not for too long, as our black buck english lop sheriff came! Here is a link to his topic:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=53532&forum_id=8







I must say, he is the friendliest rabbit I have ever met. He just melts your soul.

He has a broken black brother with a torn in that we will most likley be taking in also. He is abosolutly handsome, just unshowable.

Which reminds me, Sheriff's first show will be Feb 13 in Casa Grande AZ!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Myia09

Post #3

So, the same breeder we got Sheriff from, we are getting a Sphynx cat! 
I have wanted a hairless cat since I was literally one year of age, but the cost (1200-1500) was always WAY to much.
I did tons of research on the breed, and the cheapest one I have ever found was 1200, a former breeder.
Thankfully Lindsay is givng me "Furrari" for only $200.
She is extremly affectionate and loving. Wants to be pet all the time, and will follow you around like a dog.
Great around the animals too.

I pick her up in two weeks, so I will post photos then!


----------



## Myia09

I actually JUST talked to James..
We are getting Sheriff's brother, a broken black with a torn ear, for sure.
His name will be Marshall 
Here is a photo. We will probably pick him up when we get the cat 






This will probably be our last bunny. I will be starting fostering a rabbit with the rescue over here, so James and I are putting the cap at four bunnies now that we have the cat.


----------



## paul2641

OH I'm so envious of your English spot, And I can't believe you're getting another one, Shame that the second one will have a ripped ear!

Oh and By the way, I'd like more updates on your little chinchilla's I also have 2 and love them very much, I'm so jealous of your Casanova that colour isn't available in Ireland!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I love e-lops, just love those long ears! Your e-lops are adorable.


----------



## Myia09

Arrrgh so we are NOT getting marshall...there was a mix up..she meant on older buck that does not do well with other rabbits and she thought I could house..but I can't so we are not going to.


But I think we are def going to get another Elop.

As for the hairless kitty, she comes home in two weeks! I can't wait!


----------



## hln917

*Myia09 wrote: *


>




Too cute! He looks like a rabbit "Dumbo!"


----------



## Dragonrain

I love your blog! Awesome geckos! :inlove:

The broken blue lop you posted in your first post (sorry I don't remember what you said her name was?) reminds me so much of my Ziggy!

Ahh a hairless kitty, I'm jelous! My fiance is very allergic to cats and says he doesn't like them, so no kitties for me anytime soon. I've always liked the more exotic looking breeds, like Sphynxs and I loove Devon Rex! Can't wait to see pictures of your new addition.


----------



## Myia09

Sphynxs and Devons are great for people with allergies. I severly want a Devon myself, but Furrari has Corona Virus, and can only be with other Corona Virus positive kitties 
So that probably no other cats, ever. I contacted all the rescues and shelters but it seems they put down cats who have it because it is so contagious to other cats. 

I don't think I could be with someone who didn't like cats..or a specific animal. I did it once, and we fought all the time. Not only that, but since I like "unusual" animals, I need someone understanding.

I have to restate, ENGLISH LOPS ARE THE BEST BREED EVER,
LOL.
He is just sooooooo goofy and friendly. He constantly pops up out of his cage and BEGS for attention. 

But I found a problem with the breed: The poop. They have massive sized droppings, lol! Its dumbfounding!

In other news, I will be moving into a larger apartment either this summer or when my lease ends in November.
I am getting a dog with the new place!
I really want a dapple doxie:





Its my first choice. I love the doxie, and I LOVE thier dapple coat.

My second choice is a Chinese Crested, lol. They are super friendly, but I don't know if I want a super lap dog. Some of them are ugly, but usually if you have a good breeder you get a good looking dog.

Also, Artios the parakeet passed away. He was 4 years old and was a rescue that came to me..Stella is doing fine it seems but I know I have to get her another mate soon. RIP Artios


----------



## Myia09

So if anyone is thinking of getting a Chinchilla, please read, lol.

I love my chins. Don't get me wrong, but man are they destructive. I opted out for the "Cheaper" way and bought a Super Pet cage..its really large (4ftx3ftx3ft) although a little on the smaller side for 2 chins (But adequate)

Well, first they broke the door that is on the top of the cage

Then Valentine (My naughty boy) chewed a bar on top that he can squeeze through to get out

They broke all the shelves and I have to replace them

Then finally the did the last straw and broke the connectors holding the cage together, and can escape 

*sigh*

I should have invested in a Ferret Nation 142..which is what I have to buy now. I can't find one here in AZ so with shipping its $214..

So darn expensive. I will try to get picks of the damage.

I really want the Ferret Nation however..its solid heavy metal and right now the chins make A INSANE amount of noise jumpin the the super pet cage..and that doesn't happen in the ferret nation. So its def the best of the best..
and will look super nice.

But I also have to buy all new shelving and what not, which is about another $100 investment.

So $300 cage set up..Ugh...

Darn Chinchillas.


----------



## paul2641

I feel your pain Myia my chinchilla's have chewed a hole in the base of there cage, Lucky I noticed it asap and went out and spent a fortune on toys to entertain them, And I had a spare piece of wood from a rabbit hutch the rabbits had chewed to bits lol, SO I just put that behind to make sure they can't escape!

I love them though, There extremely playful!

I'd also like a ferret nation but at the time, I wouldn't have been able to get the ferret nation and my pairing and the store would only sell them as a pair, The ferret nation I wanted was â¬300, I just had about â¬150 for the cage but luckily I got a nice size cage, But with a plastic base, To add if you wanna set your chinchilla's up properly make sure there is no Plastic in the cage!


----------



## Dragonrain

Haha yeah...Well my fiance is very understanding about all my pets. He loves them too, some more so than others. He just isn't a big fan of cats. If we lived in a large house I'm sure he would tolerate one, but we live in an apartment and already have quite a few pets.


----------



## Myia09

Here she is! She looks VERY MEAN but I swear she is as cuddly and warm as can be! She does have a watery eye right now due to the Corona Virus..but she is okay.
She is def my kind of ugly!


----------



## Myia09

Oh, and I just spent $325 on the chinchillas new cage and accesories..they better freakin love it!!! lol!


----------



## paul2641

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Oh, and I just spent $325 on the chinchillas new cage and accesories..they better freakin love it!!! lol!


Oh how good of you, I'm planning on spending alot soon on some new rabbit hutches!

Can you explain what this Corona virus is?


----------



## fuzz16

OH YOU'RE SOOOO LUCKY YOU HAVE NO IDEA

I have talked to Lindsey before and I was going to get two torts from her but plans changed and I couldn't make the 20 hour drive. ): I check back at her site often to get my e-lop baby fix in. 

and now your getting a sphynx! My dream kitty  i have a breeder near me who offered me 800$ for a kitten who ear was torn really bad..like had half an ear. but omg..crazy expensive breed but i think their beautiful in thier own

and chinese crested are amazin dogs. my friend was a lil girl, pixie, who is such a little princess its funny but shes a great dog


----------



## Myia09

Corona Virus is a highly contagious ailment that sometimes mutates itself to FIP-which is painful and lethal. Furrari has tested FIP negative, and most likely will not get it, due to the fact she is over 6 months. The cat leads a healthy normal life, but sometimes gets watery eyes. 


But since itâs so contagious it is best she is left alone, as a single cat. Which does not bother me, although I would love another one. Furrari has in fact bonded to James more than me (Of course) which I think is funny.


As for adjusting, itâs been interesting. She is very vocal..and by that I mean TOO vocal. I am worried I will get an apartment complaint. She gets spayed on Monday, so I hope it helps. If not, we can't keep her. 
She is just too vocal for an apartment. But today she has done super well, so it brings my hopes up high. 


She gets along great with the other animals, except seems to look at my parakeet in the wrong way (But has not done anything)
Poor Chewbacca is scared out of her mind of Furrarri..I feel horrible. Sheriff and her however get along great. Chewbacca keeps âthumpingâ the ground and freaked out once when I tried to pick her up..since the rabbits are in the bedroom for the most part I will keep them separated, especially when we are out of the house.


In other news, I can't wait for the chinchilla cage. Now that I am over "Sticker shock" I am SUPER excited for them to have such an awesome cage. I will of course will post photos. I got a bunch of zebra print fleece items (Get it, they are black and white, lol) and some new shelves.


I also dyed my hair..to brown/black with blue peek a boo. My hair was done with the extensive every 4 week dying session, so I decided to take a long term break. But I couldn't just have normal hair..it bothers me too much, lol. So we added blue peek a boos, a whole lots less work. I am super pleased, and love the new look.


School starts Tuesday for me, and I am excited. I only have classes on Tuesday and Thursday (Because I am a schedule genius) with relatively no gaps, except for 1 gap which is an hour long. I did very well last semester and I am very hopeful for this one.


Itâs almost time to start breeding season for the leopard geckos..my tank accidently broke and I had to temp place a adult male with an adult female, and decided to keep them together. She is not ovulating however so no surprise eggs over here. I don't think I will have babies until mid summer unfortunately.


I am also in the process of trying to decorate my apartment, which while it is temporary I would like to get a few âdetailâ decorating out of the way, and so far it has been no luck. I tried a lot of places, I guess the style I have is just out of date/out of fashion. I did find some teal vases to go in my bedroom (Which is teal, white, and hints of purple) which worked out nice. My living room is black furniture with brown/gold/tan details..it mixes really well actually. As for my dining room, I have an authentic 50âs ice cream parlor table complete with pink chairs ï but right now my dining space is so small I canât really decorate. 


Also, I donât know if I ever mentioned having betas, but I have 4 males, one blue delta tail, one Black/red/blue halfmoon, one light blue/silver/white crowntail, and one is a all white normal. Unfortunately my 5th male, a silver and red half moon passed after only 8 months..I was pretty disappointed. I think it was the move that stressed him out. I really love betas. I have been involved in the aquarium business for over 10 years..it was my first break in the âsceneâ and actually raised Green Terror Chiclids and Jaguar Chiclids for show. I am now down to a puny 10 gallon goldfish tank, as apartments wont allow anything larger than a 20. My largest tank was a 300 gallon community tank with over 420 fish in it..it was beautiful. I no longer have photos (They were on a old photobucket account which is now deleted)

Well, enough with the long post. Goodnight! 

What can I say? I love his ears.



He really loves climbing my back and horsing around with me




See, she is not so evil



Or is she?




And finally, my 9 WEEK old English Lop is larger than my 1 year old cat. Epic. (Don't worry it was supervised!)


----------



## hln917

Your cat reminds me of the episode from Friends when Jennifer Aniston bought home the scary looking cat!

Love the blue in your hair, do you color yourself?


----------



## paul2641

OH yah more chinchilla photo's I can't wait!


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw I'm just seeing the cat pictures now, very cute!


----------



## Myia09

Thanks 
For all who read the massive last post, Furrari is becoming more silent..but still needs improvement.
Her spay appointment is tommorrow, so hopefully she gets better. Its hard because we have become attached to her also.
I just checked and it seems my Ferret Nation will be here today or tommorow! Which totally blows since all of our tools are at James parents house, an hour away >.<
So I won't have the cage up until next Sunday. Sigghhh.
I will see if I can pester James enough to just assemble it with a regular screwdriver, not a drill..lol..
I am sure that will go over well..


----------



## paul2641

The sooner James does it the better as I want chinchilla pictures lol!


----------



## fuzz16

thats great thats shes starting to quiet down  shes so beautiful. 

hopefully the spay helps and you dont have to rehome her. maybe shes lonely and thats why she cries? mine cries when she cant find me


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw I hope you don't have to rehome her! I understand though...I had a heck of a time teaching my dog to be quite in our apartment. Maybe she'll stop being so loud once she's more adjusted to her new surroundings?


----------



## Myia09

Well, she was spayed yesterday and so far so great!!!
She has calmed down bunches and it looks like we get to keep her 
She still meows loud twoards the end of the night, but is getting better.

So, I get home from school today and was angry that it was raining and I couldn't stop to get crickets (The poor geckos have not eaten in 2 whole weeks due to the fact petsmart had no shipments..I went to 4 petsmart and finally got them yesterday) I was on my scooter, so it wasn't really an option for me.

I went to go check on the geckos and my Tremper Enigma and Sunglow were sharing on the bottom part of the stand I have, and both were MISSING!!!
The lid was halfway in the cage..So I am thinking Furrari got in and ATE the geckos..I start freaking out...Finally I turn to James and I see the Enigma right behind him in the kitchen. We then find the Sunglow under the fridge, both are safe thank goodness.
Were pretty sure what happend..Furrari is super curious about the geckos and must have tried to get on top of the lid or something, and it fell through (Which is my fault for not locking it) and the geckos climbed out.

Which brings me to the fact I am also re-doing my geckos cages to be really nice. Right now they have okay decor..mostly what is needed. They are also on paper towles because its easier to clean then reptile carpet.
But I will be putting tile down, and buying nice decorations or perhaps making some. I will of course post photos. 

Well, James gets home today and guess where Furrari was? Lol, a picture says a million words


----------



## Myia09

Well, she was spayed yesterday and so far so great!!!
She has calmed down bunches and it looks like we get to keep her 
She still meows loud twoards the end of the night, but is getting better.

So, I get home from school today and was angry that it was raining and I couldn't stop to get crickets (The poor geckos have not eaten in 2 whole weeks due to the fact petsmart had no shipments..I went to 4 petsmart and finally got them yesterday) I was on my scooter, so it wasn't really an option for me.

I went to go check on the geckos and my Tremper Enigma and Sunglow were sharing on the bottom part of the stand I have, and both were MISSING!!!
The lid was halfway in the cage..So I am thinking Furrari got in and ATE the geckos..I start freaking out...Finally I turn to James and I see the Enigma right behind him in the kitchen. We then find the Sunglow under the fridge, both are safe thank goodness.
Were pretty sure what happend..Furrari is super curious about the geckos and must have tried to get on top of the lid or something, and it fell through (Which is my fault for not locking it) and the geckos climbed out.

Which brings me to the fact I am also re-doing my geckos cages to be really nice. Right now they have okay decor..mostly what is needed. They are also on paper towles because its easier to clean then reptile carpet.
But I will be putting tile down, and buying nice decorations or perhaps making some. I will of course post photos. 

Well, James gets home today and guess where Furrari was? Lol, a picture says a million words


----------



## Myia09

Hey Paul I dug up some old photos of the chins!


----------



## hln917

Ok you have the cutest bunnies and chinchilla, however Furrari is one hell of a scary looking cat! :shock:


----------



## Myia09

She really is, lol. Its a lot worse in photos because she squints, but also in person she is a lot cuter. She is sucha sweetheart though.


----------



## SweetSassy

Awww Love thepic's. Your chin's are so cute and the kitty is too.


----------



## Myia09

So, I am excited. We are getting a hamster.
Its been awhile since Fatty (5 years old) and Fluffy (1 1/2 years) passed away.
James didn't want to get another but since we no longer have Miss Kitty or Simba (Was given to my mother) I have a "reasonable" amount of pets, lol.
I really love having a hamster around..
I think I am going to get another Syrian (Teddy bear) as long as it is a different color than fluffy.


----------



## Myia09

I realized I never posted photos of Fatty or Fluffy. I feel awful 
In both of your memory. RIP. I miss you.

Mr. Fluffy Buns













Mr Fatty













And here is a photo of Mr. Butters, a 1 eye rescue dwarf that I got EXTREMLEY bonded to, only to have die 2 months later due to cancer.


----------



## jessicalovesjesse

I wish you luck getting another hammie.
Fluffy buns was a doll.

My life would feel incomplete without a hamster...
they are such surprising and rewarding pets imo.


----------



## paul2641

Ahh Myia I absolutely LOVE your chinchillas I just think Chinchillas are the coolest animals EVER, There SO playful and they are just amazing to watch, I recently saw a litter(is that the right term?) of three chinchillas in the local petmania long story short I was tempted to get that female chinchilla but didn't because There was no female to get her as a friend, So instead I got 2 males, I feel sorry for her, They are just horrible with animals in there.

And Mr. Fluffy Buns looks like my very first hamster I just love the little bugger reminds me of Pebbles!


----------



## Myia09

Yeah, James and I are convinced they would be the #1 pets in the world if they were just cuddly, lol.
Valentine is my evil, michevious little devil, but Casanova is my little sweet heart.
Which reminds me! Valentines birthday is Feb 7th! Coming up soon!

Well I got the cage today!! And let me tell you, FERRET NATIONS KICK ASS. It is so large and beautiful! I took photos of the cage comparison but the darn things didnt upload correctly.
I will take more photos when I get all the supplies in..
the shipping was extra fast so all the things I orderd to put in the cage have not arrived yet, lol.


----------



## SweetSassy

Omg...Your hamsters were adorable!! Sorry for your loss. They have so many neat toys for them now a days. They didn't have stuff like that when I was a teenager. (*cough* 20 + yrs ago. LOl) I miss having a hamster. My little kids were afraid of them so we went with bunnies instead.


----------



## Myia09

Well, we went and got my hammy. I was really in love with this pretty black and white one, but this big guy had been at the store a long time..which is bad news since he is older..but I just felt so bad. He is pretty friendly, just needs a tad bit of work. His name is Mr. Brownie











We also ended up getting Stella a new cagemate. Its been about 3 weeks since Artois passed. I didn't end up quarentine because I found out my extra bird cage was broken, but they are getting along great. She is pretty exotic too, she has a blue chest but the normal yellow/green back.


----------



## paul2641

Ahh your new hamster and Budgie are so cute, I find my younger chinchilla to be quite friendly you just gotta wear him out before he'll stay still in your hands lol!


----------



## irishbunny

I've wanted a new Hammy for aaaages now lol! Your lucky


----------



## Dragonrain

Congrats on your new additions! Very cute hamster! I had one before, she lived to be 4, and I just never got another once she passed away. I try to stick with pets with longer lifespans, because it just kills me when they pass.

Beatiful budgie! I'm glad they are getting along. My Dad's 15 year old budgie Toby passed awaylast year. He was an awesome little bird.

The chins are adorable! That's a pet I've never owned before. I hope to someday, but we don't really have the room for another huge cage right now. 

Ack I would have freaked if my geckos went missing! I'm so glad you found them!! I'm looking forward to seeing pictures once you update their cages. I've been working on my cages too, but it's a slow process.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Cute chinchillas you have.


----------



## Myia09

Dragonrain, I hear you. I almost didn't get another, but I love having them so much.

Well Paul, the cage was built and I got SOME supplies today..not the ledges just the toy making stuff and some fleece items. I spent a lot of money on wood on this order and I am SEVERLY dissapointed with what I got. Not worth the money. However, the toy making parts and the fleece tubes were a good price and quality.

Shelves should be here tomorrow..and I think I need to buy more things. This was kind of a starter package. Which makes me angry, because I just spent 130 on all those supplies, which granted some were toy supplies.

Well, as my box went to my landlords office, it said "Chinchilla" on it, and my office freaked out. Apparently I am not allowed to have chinchillas, even though NO WHERE on the lease it says chinchillas. So I was able to convince her (hopefully) that they are at my mom's, but I still buy thier items. She seemed to believe me. Its such bullshit..she said "Oh, well good. They are very destructive" YEAH LADY, LIKE YOU KNOW. She asked if they were caged. Well, duh. She probably was fed bullshit from the leasing agencey and this is what happens, ANIMAL IGNORANCE. Sigghhhh...but I do know I am not allowed to have rabbits..and I also need to pay a $300 NON REFUNDABLE pet deposit on my cat..which will not happen. 

Also its "tornado" weather here in Az..of all my 19 years I have never seen it rain/wind this bad in arizona before. Its kind of scary. Hopefully everything is fine.

I also bought Brownie a larger cage (I have a hamster cage that is kind of a good starter cage I keep around). Its the same kind I had for my last syrian. But Brownie is so HUGE he dwarfs the cage..its 24in long by 13in wide by 13in tall. I got him some cute wicker toys too. Yes, if you look at the photo, the wheel is mesh, but I will cover it later. I don't know if I will get a large cage, the next size from this is pretty much $100 piggie cages. :/

Well here are some beginner photos.
Ferrent Nation Compared to old cage (Yes I looke like crap)




Top:



Bottom:





New toys I made:




I want to take out the middle part that seperates the level, but it took james so long to get it one (I wasn't there when he did it) he is complaining how he does'nt want to. Hopefully I can convince him.


----------



## Myia09

God I hate looking at these photos. The cage is sooo incomplete ugh ://///


----------



## undergunfire

Lady....you are TALL! I probably look like a midget next to my Critter Nation .

What did you do with the FN shelves? Do Chins not need them?

Your hamster sure is cute! I have never liked them because I've always been bitten by them. I hate unexpected pain and I hate blood....so I have stayed away from hammies, lol.


----------



## Myia09

I forgot to post photos of brownies cage:


----------



## SweetSassy

That is a big difference. Your new cage is really nice! 



Mr. Brownie looks like my hamster I had in H.S. but it was a girl. Losing my hamster was devastating so I never got another one. He is soooo cute and he has a nice cage I love watching them run on the wheel. LOl


----------



## Myia09

haha I am 5'8..so yeah I guess pretty tall 
I usually wear wedges too..and rockabilly wedges..which make me usually 6 foot. I think I look a little taller because I am in front of the CN...in reality it reaches my chin. No, the shelves are made out of plastic which they can chew and cause impaction. I am getting all wood shelves (You will see in later photos when I get them)
Do you need them? I would be happy to give them to you, along with the ramps. I have no use for them.

My hamster never bit..esp syrians..they are gentle giants. 

Thanks SweetSassy..yeah after dealing with 3 losses I still can't deny the joy of ownership. I wish I could rescue again, but I coudln't find any. :/


----------



## SweetSassy

Your birds are beautiful too. Iuse to havea cockatiel. I miss her. I love listening to them.


----------



## issyorabbit

your pets are really cute!!!!


----------



## Myia09

Thanks!

So, I decided to ramble since I have no TV and I am bored. 
Rant:

So as of now, I have 2 chinchillas, 2 rabbits, 2 parakeets, 1 cat, 1 hamster, 3 geckos, 3 bettas, and a 10 gallon fish tank.

Now, to me this is not alot. It doesn't even sound like a lot to me. But I got the comment "thats too many pets" from a stranger.

My boyfriend thinks its too much, but he thinks 1 rabbit is too much, lol.

Then today, I had to rush to petsmart to get hay and hamster food, which made us late and took forever to get home since that is when the storm hit,
Then I get home, almost get in trouble with the landlord,
step into my apartment, spend 45 mins putting new chin fleece items up and making toys,
15-20 setting up the hamsters cage,
Spend another 20 cleaning betta bowls and my fish tank
Another 15 to vacumn bunny cages and get greens,
and about another 10 feeding the geckos and parakeets.

By the end of it, I was frustrated. I don't know if its because I felt bad today and really lazy, or what. I also think its because I had SO much one day..usually I clean the fish sunday, the cages another day, ect ect.

But even with days like today, I don't think I have too many. Its like, so what? I give my animals a great home and habitat, why not?

I sincerly ENJOY the company of animals..and that is it. James has even learn to enjoy the company of them despite the work and irritations.

And not only that, but I don't even feel like I have a lot of animals! In fact..I want more! I would like to get a male parkakeet, a crested gecko, and a third chinchilla. Maybe a third rabbit, but not for a long time. 

I guess I am just frustrated..
And at james for all the "limits" I have..I mean some of them are reasonable but sometimes I feel constricted. :/

Anyways, time to get off.


----------



## paul2641

Ahh Myia I feel your pain, I just love animals, And at the moment I feel I could manage more but I'm just not allowed, Sometimes you just gotta be happy with what you got!


----------



## undergunfire

Myia...how long have you and James been together and living together? If its too personal, then sorry for asking!

Ryan has his limits, too. He's learned to "deal with me" sometimes, though....LOL! I am just glad he lets me take in fosters, but then keeps reminding me that they are NOT staying. I can also only take in 1 foster at a time - right now it is just bunnies. I already have 3 cats of my own and then 1 cat is my MIL's whom I am cat-sitting for for the next 3 years because she moved to WI and pretty much just dumped the cat on us because we moved into her house to rent from her. I have 1 dog, but I would possibly like another one day...or to start fostering through a rescue. I have 4 bunnies of my own with no intentions of adding a permanent 5th due to space issues & time constraints currently. Then I have my 4 rat boys, whom are all almost 14 months old and probably won't live to see past age 2. After the rats pass...then I am taking a break from them.

Having to care for 4 cats, 4 rabbits, 4 rats, and 1 dog on a daily basis (no help from Ryan) can be a bit much somedays (especially if I've had a bad day)...but I just do it and I'm okay the next day.

I know it took me a long while to figure out what my limits were, so that I could be physically and emotionally comfortable with caring for them.


----------



## irishbunny

Everyone has their own limits, if you are an animal lover and enjoy caring for your pets, you are going to have different limits to people who don't. I have 4 ducks, 3 chickens, 3 cats, 2 dogs, 10 rabbits, 2 (soon to be 3 :biggrin2 guinea pigs.

I would take on more in a heart beat! Other people spend tons of time and moneyon their hobbies, why shouldn't I? That is how I see it


----------



## jessicalovesjesse

Your hamham has a nice cage.
But you'll need to put duct tape on the inside of his wheel.
Those mesh wheels can really hurt hamsters.


----------



## Myia09

Jessica if you read the bigger post, I said that. I also gave him his "toys" after I took this photo. 

James and I have been living together for going on six months. The "limits" used to be more reasonable (to me) but now they are way tighter.

As for MY limit..I used to rehab animals..I had one time 3 piggies, 10 geckos, 2 degus, 6 hamsters, 2 chinchillas, 1 monitor lizard, gosh even more that I can't even think of. And I did fine. I am not overwhelmed by the animals I have now..I was just trying to vent that I was frustrated. Not to mention the 650 I just dropped on all the animals, and I am not even finished. :/

We talked about it this morning..and he agreed to be more open. Like I really want to get a 3rd chinchilla, who would go in the same cage as my other two, but he was saying no. Now he said it is ok, which makes me feel better. Hopefully it works out.


----------



## undergunfire

That is great that you did animal rehab! Well, hopefully one day you two will come to terms and agree more with the animal things. It took Ryan and I a long while to finally come to terms with each other.

On the other hand...I just begged for a Staffordshire Terrier puppy mixed with a mixed breed Terrier.....uhm....that was a VERY strong "NO!". I even had our Doxie/Min Pin mix give Ryan massive puppy dog eyes and he still said NO....hahaha.

I go through time where I need my kitten, puppy, baby rat, or baby bunny "fix" and beg to get one....usually all I need to do is go to the shelter or something and hold them....but then I pout for days after wards that I "must have one!!!".


----------



## Myia09

Yeah,I am trying to get back into rehab, which is why I am taking in a bunny foster.
I don't think I need a "Fix" but I get excited.
I got reaaaaally excited about breeding my geckos, and bought a bunch of geckos that weren't in my original plans. I am now down to my original 4 that I was suppossed to have. 
I got super excited about rabbits, and I am glad my mom took in two of mine, not becuase I could not care for them, but they were "impulse" buys, which I know is horrible. Plus I was not bonding to them.
But I think I do have it figured out..I have at one point of my rehabilitation I reached my limit, and with what animals. So I do know better.

James also pointed out my new years resolution #1 was to make time for ME..instead of it being all about the animals, which so far as failed. I had saved up money to go shopping, and it was spent on the chinchilla cage. I don't regret the hamster at all, but I see what he means. Instead of me time, I am investing more into animal time.

Which is confusing, because my animals do make me happy. So what do you do???

I would be happy with the animals I have now, and then
1 male parakeet to go with the 2 females in the same cage,
1 beige chinchilla to go with my other 2 in the same cage,
1 crested gecko I have been waiting patiently for but haven't found the "one" yet, lol
And I would also like an outside tortise but that is a total option.

As far as my leopard geckkos go, I am allowed under 15 not including hatchlings. I only have 4! lol, I am allowed so much because I breed very high end geckos, and I make profit. I would like to add 2 more, another male and female snow enigma to increase my chances of super snow enigmas. 

But like, we agreed on no rats, or another hamster (Which breaks my heart) or any other mammal. 

I will be getting a dog once I move into a larger place, but that is not for another 11 months. 

So I guess that is fair looking at it. Sometimes it is just hard when you see some cute hamster or rabbit and your heart just melts :/


----------



## Myia09

I should also add I am not allowed to have snakes..only because James hates snakes, which is a HUGE bummer. I had to sell my 2 milksnakes when me moved in together. :/


----------



## undergunfire

Hey check your FB messages.....its important!


----------



## jessicalovesjesse

Sorry, I didn't know "toys" meant a new wheel.
;D


----------



## paul2641

Hey Myia I can't believe I missed your post about your new chinchilla cage, OMG Ferret nations truly are the bomb, After I get my rabbits sorted out I plan to get a ferret nation more then likely it will have to be a birthday present as there like â¬400 to buy but I think it would be worth it to make my chinchilla's happy, I'm also SO tempted to add another chinchilla but thankfully I have two males so It would be pretty hard to do, My question is, What genders are your two chinchillas at the moment?


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw no snakes. I've been looking into getting a pair of ball pythons sometime in the future, but can't decide what morphs I'd want to work with. 

That's like what my fiance is like with cats though. He doesn't care how many animals I have, or what kinds, but he said he really doesn't want me to get any cats. I'm okay with that for now, but think I might have to try to change his mind someday when we get our own house. 

I want more pets too, and people tell me everyday that I have to many. Especially my parents. They're always complaining about how many pets I have, even though they don't even live near us. I can't figure out why they care, but whatever. 

Bummer about your landlord. We really lucked out with ours, they don't really care about our pet situation. I'm sure it helps that I take really good care of them and keep the apartment really clean all the time. The only time we ever had a problem, was one time one of my fishtanks leaked and damaged the apartment downstairs. But even then the landlord wasn't too upset, he just told us to be more careful. 

But I do feel somewhat limited living in an apartment with what types and how many animals I can take in. Like, I really want a pair of sugar gliders, but haven't gotten them because I'm afraid they might be too loud during the night and bother the other tenents. I'd love another dog in the future as well, but think that it would be better if we waited until we have our own house. And even though I love rabbits, I think I'm pretty much maxed out because of the amount of space they take up. I could probably comfortable fit one more rabbit in the rabbit room, but no more than that. I told my fiance that I'm going to try to just be happy with the pets we have for awhile, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Although I don't have the variety of animals you have. I have had to set limits on myself when it comes to rabbits. When I go to a show, I will see a rabbit, I have to tell myself no you have enough. Even though I could come home with 10 rabbits sometimes.


----------



## Myia09

*Kills blackberry for not posting her super long reply that took forever to write*

Ok, redo.
Jessica, your misreading my posts. If you read my original long post, which is right above the photo of Brownies cage, I put "I need to put tape since its mesh" 
In the reply you sent, I responded with Yes, I do know it needs to be coverd I already said that,
and that I added some toys to the cage too after I added that photo.

Paul, I have 2 males. I was SUPER lucky in the bonding..it was no problem at all. A little fur flying, thats all. Chinchillas can bond with same sex just find, but I do hear its harder with females though!! Of course you know not to get a unspayed female to go with them 
I do not know of any clinics that spay chinchillas over here in AZ anyways. I am getting a 3rd male..a beige or violet and hopefully the bonding process goes well. If not, I will be adding a 3rd leval to my Ferret Nation and "close" it off so he has his seperate level.

I just got my shelves in for the cage, but it was dropped at my apartment office and its sunday, so I can't pick it up until tomorrow. I also think I didn't order enough..I didn't realize how big the cage was going to be, lol. So I only order 2 18 in long and 1 12 inch long..and I already have 4 tiny ones. Soooo the cage STILL wont be finished *grubmle grumble* but I am going to wait to put the shelves up, see what I need, then order. 

Yeah, DragonRain I am glad James is okay with all the pets I feel are "Must" pets..snakes are really optional. I really love Lucy's, and bumblebee ball pythons. So pretty, but my favorite is just plain albino's. 
I guess I am really lucky because James really LOVES the animals too..sincerly..and gets involved. He will help clean (Sometimes) but will help pet, play, ect with them and really cares about them.


----------



## Myia09

So, I am working a 10 hour shift watching my client, and I get the freedom of using the internet. 
So more rants! lol!

I left Friday night to the in laws and got back about 1 am last night. I tried taking brownie out of the cage, and he was scared and hesitant. It took awhile to get him out. It was also very wierd..I am so used to just picking up Fluffy and not getting bite that it was startling to go through the taming process again. But once he was out, he was fine. He was also being soooo cute!!! I have never been a big fan of the "brown" regular syrians, but he has my heart. He is just SO big..I feel like his cage is too small. You can see him in the photo, and I would like people's opinion. I don't really like leval cage for syrians since they are more prone to falling and are not as active climbers as dwarfs, but idk. It also blows the other cage is about $80 for the multi level, but is acutally smaller in lenght. 

I am starting on the gecko cages, measuring out all the supplies. It will be completley DIY..I am making a really kick as habitat..It will be a rock wall with connecting hides and ledges. what you do is carve out styrofoam and cover it with groat, paint, and seal it and there you go. It looks like natural rock. It is really pretty. Here is an example, although mine will of course be different





It probably won't be done for 2 weeks, since I forgot the supplies at my in laws, and it will take another week of acutal doing. But I of course will post photos.

I am down to two 20 gallon cages, one on top with my two females and the bottom with 1 male. I was going to try to get another pair, but I am so strapped for money I just can't. Maybe next season 
And I found out my females probably WONT be ready to breed this season too! UGH! They are just too small. Maybe twoards the end of the season (late summer):/

So, the bunny cages are NIC and been under construction. Currently my lionhead is in 42 in by 28n by 14in, and my english lop in 70 in by 28 by 14 in.
I MAY had another panel to my lionhead's cage, but I don't think I may have room. I also have to add the 2nd leval so it will be tall enough for the EL. 
I currently use only fleece blankets as bedding, and chewbacca is not using the litter box since she needs to be spayed. Sheriff is pee wise, but I am sure that will change with maturity. I do have pee stains, which I am pretty angry about but I just dont know what to do. I really want Sheriff to be free range, but Furrari has been a little rough on the buns so it just would not work all the time. Plus chewbacca can't because she loves to chew.

*I will be getting more photos of the buns!* lol, all the other animals have been getting the attention!

I need to schedule Chew's spay, just have not found the money or time. I may have extra money, but I have to pay my rent on the 1st before I make that decision. It will be before May though.

Sheriff is just the friendlist rabbit ever..always wanting attention. He is just like a dog, he LOVES to be petted..will just sit there while you pet him, lol.
He is still sneezing once and awhile however, which makes me concern. I decided to watch it a little bit, and if need be take him to the vet.

Chewbacca finally is nice to Sheriff, and they can have play time together (Don't worry, Sheriff isn't old enough to breed!) which is going great. She is showing all the normal standoffish signs of needing to be spayed.

She still gives me kisses and loves, but just not as much. She also used to come to you, which she doesn't do anymore. :/

James agreed to pay for half of the spay, so maybe we can do it sooner if I talk to him. Plus that also means we don't have to worry about a pregnant bunny when sheriff comes around to maturity.

Well..I think thats a long enough post!


----------



## Myia09

What does anyone think of this hamster cage??
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pet/1568123208.html


----------



## paul2641

Ahh Myia I currently have two male chinchilla's and plan to get a ferret nation cage when I have the money, I hope to get another chinchilla one similar to your Casanova, At the moment my two males are really happy and there both whilson white, So I think a similar colour to Casanova would be such a contrast,Fingers crossed if I do end up getting another male that they will all bond, My question should I get a baby one in hope that it would just except being the underdog, Or should I go with a mature timid male?


(Why am I hijacking your Blog, God I gotta start one of these lol)!


----------



## Myia09

You know, let me tell you this.
Casanova is very timid, shy, and calm. He is always submissive to Valentine. But let me tell you..he hates every other animal with attacking passion while its Valentine who is passive of other animals.
So it really is up in the air. I mean, I think a baby would be best, but you also have to worry about them picking on him too much of his size.
A timid adult male may not be so timid with another chin.
Tri bonding is the hardest to do with any animal I believe..
you have to hope for the best, and make options available if they don't. I have an extra cage my third can go into until I gett the FN add on, so it works out for me.
I would say take A LOT A LOT A LOT of time bonding them..lots of play time and stuff. That is what I am going to do.
Best of luck!


----------



## paul2641

*Myia09 wrote: *


> You know, let me tell you this.
> Casanova is very timid, shy, and calm. He is always submissive to Valentine. But let me tell you..he hates every other animal with attacking passion while its Valentine who is passive of other animals.
> So it really is up in the air. I mean, I think a baby would be best, but you also have to worry about them picking on him too much of his size.
> A timid adult male may not be so timid with another chin.
> Tri bonding is the hardest to do with any animal I believe..
> you have to hope for the best, and make options available if they don't. I have an extra cage my third can go into until I gett the FN add on, so it works out for me.
> I would say take A LOT A LOT A LOT of time bonding them..lots of play time and stuff. That is what I am going to do.
> Best of luck!


Thanks for the advice, Well I wouldn't be getting the ferret nation and the possible third chinchilla till VERY late summer or even early Autumn(September my birthday) So I have alot of time to think and throw around ideas! I am wondering though can you also get these ferret nation extensions in Ireland? Well I'm planning to get the largest one in the store, So even if they don't have the extension and the bonding doesn't work I can just give one floor to the newest male.


----------



## Myia09

The Ferret 142 which is what I have, can fit 4 chinchillas when open completley. However 1 "leval" is really only adequate for 1 chinchilla..some people put 2 in but I don't feel that is enough.
The 1 leval ferret nation is the 141 model. The add on is 143..which is what I am getting.
Thats all the FN as far as I am aware.


----------



## paul2641

*Myia09 wrote: *


> The Ferret 142 which is what I have, can fit 4 chinchillas when open completley. However 1 "leval" is really only adequate for 1 chinchilla..some people put 2 in but I don't feel that is enough.
> The 1 leval ferret nation is the 141 model. The add on is 143..which is what I am getting.
> Thats all the FN as far as I am aware.


Oh thanks for those helpful tips! So I should be able to section off if it is needed and all chinchillas live in peace YaY!


----------



## Myia09

As promised..they weren't being very photogentic, but it will suffice.

Chewy is the dominant one in the realationship



Relaxing



Bunneh Kisses



This is why I love lionheads



Lookin grumpy



Then looking curious



Into the depths!



The best show pose I could get him into, lol


----------



## undergunfire

Awww Chewy looks just like my Marlin, who is also a tort Lionhead. I just love Elops, too!


----------



## Dragonrain

Chewy reminds me a lot of my Barnaby - but I think Barnaby is smaller? 

Very cute pics!

I've also been working on my geckos tanks. I need to get more grout though. I only made the rock caves like this once before and didn't really like how they came out, but I'm hoping I'll get better with practice. 

My fiance loves the pets too, it's cute. I'm glad I found a guy who likes animals almost as much as I do, because I don't think I'd still be with him if he wasn't as accepting about it as he is. He spent so much time in with the bunnies the other night, just playing with them and letting them climb all over him. :inlove:

I loooove lucy ball phythons. Soo pretty. I also like albino and piebald.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Its hard to resist those e-lop ears! So cute!


----------



## Myia09

*OH MY GOD PAUL YOUR GOING TO DIE! LOL!*

I go to my local petstore (Not a big chain, a nice locally owned awesome store) to get _goldfish_
and I ended up getting this *absolutlyamazingcrazybeautifulgoregous HOMO BEIGE CHINCHILLA*

It was a complete surprise. I just happen to walk over to the small pets, and there he was. So absoulutly beautiful. 
I will be picking him up tonight (I was only on my scooter, lol) and I am soooo excited.

I really wish it was a female so I could breed, but it's okay. I am going to end up getting a normal female to breed down the road.
Hopefully I can start the bonding process asap and see if they all get along.

He was born 09/21/09 in the store..just beautiful..
Your just got to see photos..no..see him in person.

Here is a link to a color website..you can see a homo beige that is similar

http://www.fortheloveofchinchillas.com/mutations.html

You know Valentine could pass off as a wilson white, but his poor tail as flecks of black! Your lucky to have such rare chins!


EEEEEEEKKK I am so excited!!

PS James not only agreed, but is also excited!! lol!

Looking at that website though makes me ACHE for a goldbar and a violet. Soooo pretty.


----------



## Myia09

PS Paul,
I still did NOT get the shelves..I guess UPS lost them. So I am pretty angry. But it is kinda okay, because I would have to re-do the FN for the new chinchilla to make it "nuetral" terrioty..
Which should be in time for me to order even more things! Yay! (But not yay on my wallet)

*Also* name help would be appreciated..I go for the "lover" names, so Romeo is the next OBVIOUS choice, but if anyone has other names they can think of that fit into that context, it would be great.


----------



## hln917

*Myia09 wrote: *


> The best show pose I could get him into, lol


LOL~ I love this picture. It's the Bat Bunny!


----------



## Myia09

*T-Minus 1 1/2 hours until Romeo comes home, lol*
Just a quick update;
As said before I need to re-do the rabbits cages. Well, since Chewsters and Sheriff are getting a long so well, I cut the divider out and they are sharing one large cage (Its 7 NIC panels long) and are doing well. I am still going to fix it up, well, James is, lol, which is why I am still waiting (Darn boyfriends!)
I am SERIOUSLY considering Sheriffs adult size..I really think he should be free roam. He doesn't chew either, so it may work out. Lets hope! 

Well, I just finished homework and I have to put up the chinchilla cage I JUST took down that the Ferret Nation replaced..lol..Oh well this little beige is totally worth it!


----------



## SweetSassy

Love the pic's! 

Congrats on your new addition. Can't wait for pic's. inkbouce:



I also have to say, I think your very pretty Myia. I'veseen your pic's here and there and I've wanted to tell youbutIhaven't yet. So....I just did. Lol.


----------



## Myia09

Aww thank you 
Hehe. I actually have a total ugly duck story..I don't think I am by any means beautiful now, but I used to be really ugly..people tell me "Oh, no, your just exagerating" then they see some old photos...and the response is always "Oh.." 
Even James! lol!

Yeah..pics are coming soon! Hopefully T-Minus 45 min..lol I have to wait for James to get out of class and drive home (He is picking the chin up)


----------



## SweetSassy

I was gonna try to stay up (to see the pic's) but I'm too tired. LOl. I'll check your blog tomorrow to see if you posted pic's


----------



## Myia09

hehe sorry! He is on his way now..so its about 20 min. :/


----------



## Myia09

*Its horrible! My camera's batteries died!*

I got a few bad photos..its the best I could get! That means no photos until NEXT monday! Ugh!

Well, I introduced them because I felt that Romeo (the beige) was calm enough (Don't worry, he had a vet check 6 days ago) and it went great..I put them all in the ferret nation for about 10 minutes and it went well. Only a little chasing and humping. 

So it should take only a week or two to get them ok with each other. Casanova just ignores him..its Valentine being dominant.

*gosh I wish I had my camera..he is doing the cutest poses right now!!*
I feel like Chins are really UNPHOTOGENIC..so his handsomness is blurred.
Also, he was in need of a dust bath so his fur was "crinkly"














Casanova and Romeo (PS that dust is chinchilla dust, it gets cleaned up after they "bathe")






"I don'ts wants your hand!"


----------



## Myia09

Don't worry all..he just had a dust bath and all those "creases" you see are gone. He is looking even cuter!


----------



## Peek-a-boo

oh my so many beautiful animals :inlove::inlove::inlove:

Ive just practically aww'd all the way through your blog.

Im envious you have my 2 dream chinchillas White Mosiac and Black Velvet... beautiful! ive just got my first chin a Beige boy.


----------



## SweetSassy

:inlove: OMG......How adorable!!! Love the color. I love the pic with all 3 of them in it.


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw wow your chins are all adorable!

Congrats on the new addition. I like the names too!


----------



## Myia09

*Peek-a-boo wrote: *


> oh my so many beautiful animals :inlove::inlove::inlove:
> 
> Ive just practically aww'd all the way through your blog.
> 
> Im envious you have my 2 dream chinchillas White Mosiac and Black Velvet... beautiful! ive just got my first chin a Beige boy.



Thank you 

Thanks Sweet Sassy! Yeah they are an adorable trio!


----------



## Myia09

PS..so I decided to start breeding my chinchillas. 
I wanted to for a long time, and James agreed.

So the plan is to get a Black Velvet Female, because I want a Brown Velvet (When bred to a beige and black velvet) as a pet.

So if I get a Black Velvet Female its:
Bred to Valentine the White Mosaic:
25% white mosaic, 25 TOV White, 25 standard grey, 25 black velvet

Bred to Casanove Black Velvet:
50% Black Velvet, 25% standard, 25% non living kit from recessive gene

Bred to Romeo Beige:
50% brown velvet, 50% beige


Soo..Yay! lol!


----------



## undergunfire

Are the Chinchillas pedigreed (if that is even possible)? If not, then how do you know there won't be health issues related to genetics since they came from a pet store?


----------



## fuzz16

chinchillas can be pedigreed. and pet store chins shouldnt be bred.


----------



## Myia09

They can't be "Pedigreed" like rabbits, but they do have family lines and have "papers". But yes, I know the family line of both the beige and Valentine. I said I got Romeo from a mom and pop place that buys thier chinchillas from a breeder; not a wholesaler. Thats why I know he is a homogyzous beige, not a hetero.
Valentine I bought through a breeder; and Casanova is a rescue, but it doesn't matter because I can't breed him due to the fact the %25 percent chance of death of kits due to genetics. 
So please,if you knew me and you know my care; I would not be reckless. Plus, I don't have a female even, and gestation is 111 days, so I have quite a while. 
This is all planning. There is only 1 breeder in Arizona that I know of; and her and I don't even agree on care so I can't deal with her, and I can't drive or pay to ship chinchillas like stores can. And yes, in fact I have about 6 friends/family who are interested in a chinchilla but the $150 price tag at petsmart is wary.

Its really aggravating when I had such a long hard day and instead of seeing positive comments, I get negative ones.


----------



## Myia09

<--add I would only breed once so I could get a brown velvet anyways.

Anyways, today was interesting. I really hate my Gender, Race, and Class..well class lol. The people there are not tolerant if you don't agree 100% with them, as I found out.

Then I had to deal with this girl..who is an American born Hispanic..who last week told us how she is on a full ride (Goverment paid) scholorship because her parents are Mexican Immigrants..and how she also gets grants (Goverment free money) and lives off the grants because they are just extra money since her scholorship pays for it. 
Then today she goes on this huge rant how "America sucks, it is the root of evil, sexism/racism/every ism is America's doing, and just BASHES on America..even though she herself was American. You wouldn't believe the things she said.
I just couldn't help myself when I said "Well, if you hate America so much, why don't you have a problem with them paying for your schooling, rent, car, ect. I am sorry ,but I don't want my tax money going to pay the education of someone as ungratful as you."
She then started yelling gibberish when all I had to say is "Well if you hate it, why don't you move out and have somebody else's goverment pay for your schooling?" and she didn't say anything.
Then I get attacked by 4 other studetns for being "Racist" which is not what happend. I could care a less she is getting aid, but I care when she is ungratful about it. You can't hate a goverment that GIVES you your life. Finally the rest of the class came to my aid. 
It was just really frustrating. 

Then, I am trying to change my major and get my Vet Tech license..its just really confusing.

IDK. Its been a long day. 

The chins are doing well, but not together yet. 
Rabbits are well, and the rest of the group is well.

Time for a lavender bath, I think.


----------



## undergunfire

I apologize, but I don't know anything about Chins....that is why I was asking about pedigrees and such. I didn't know if Chins were like rats at all or not in the way of breeding them.

Sorry if I upset you :tears2:.


----------



## Myia09

No, its okay. I guess I just took it really personally. I have had just a bad day. I guess the whole thing was well yeah I know not to breed store animals.
And the worst part is in mid-bath the place I got him from called and said they made a mistake..he is HETERO not HOMO..which really makes me angry. He looks super homogyzous too, but I guess his eyes are a bit dark. So that means if I do breed him I only get a %25 chance of brown velvet, which makes the entire process seem retarted..They refunded me $50 because of the confusion which was nice on thier part. 

Well, I am focusing on good things.
I got the shelves, which in bad news, one of the screws broke. I paid like $27 for these three shelves and I am dissapointed in them. I guess thats not focusing on good things.
Good news is the chins love them. Right now all 3 are in the FN and the shelves are really helping the bonding process (The newness of the cage)
James is going to remove the middle section of the FN hopefully Thursday, and then I will order more shelves. Actually, that doesn't make much sense. I should order and get the shelves first, that way the chins can jump around, lol. It is going to cost me another $70 approx (I am also ordering a couple extra toy making supplies since the chins chew through so much wood) which puts my total at like $448 on the chinchillas..not including the $150 Romeo cost. YIKES MYIA. Good thing I am working overtime. 

I found some old regular batteries, and was able to get shots of the cage, and then a couple of Romeo. Some toys are missing in the cage (about 4) because they are in Romeo's temporary cage.

Bottom of cage



Top of cage (sorry for the mess)



Full cage:




Do you see all those chips in the paint? That is the chins doing. Great job chins.


----------



## pocketsizedrhino

I just looked at the pictures on the first page of your blog and I am dying of the cuteness of your tattoos and all your pets!!!!  I'd stay and look some more but I really should be doing my statistics homework right now..Agh!
My next pet is most definitely a leopard gecko! I almost had one this year but I decided to set up my 20L tank for fish instead.


----------



## Myia09

So, I am "calculating" orders for the chins now.
First order:
1 large shelf for cage
1 med shelf for cage
1 small shelf for cage
1 corner hammock
3ft of seagrass rope (For toys)
With shipping costs 50.25

Now I want to say thats it, but the fact is they have thesse bridges you can make for about $20..I decided to get these ledges first and see if there is even room for a bridge.

This is a time where everyone should say "Lucky chins!"
lol!


----------



## pocketsizedrhino

Where do you buy those wooden ledges? I've been wanting some.


----------



## Myia09

qualitymutationchinchillas.com
They are the cheapest I can find, and are great quality. I order most of my things from her. 

*So, if it's something to read and put input in, this next major paragraph is really something.*

I am a full time student at Arizona State. I am in my second year. I changed my major from science to "Women and Gender studies" last fall. I hate this major..I wanted to study sexual disorders but I now found out (In contradiction to my advisor) that I am pretty much stuck taking women studies classes..which I DON'T want to do.
I need to change my major..I can't stand these classes. 
I really don't want to go back to science because I have to go to calculus and take a bunch of BS physics class that have no real meaning.
So my options are: 
English with a concentration in Lit
Anthropology
Sociology
But on top of that, *I decided to get my vet tech certificate*
Doing it at the community college would take too long, so I am looking at technical schools. Hopefully I can graduate within a year or two (Since I will still be at ASU then) and get a great job, and it will be afordable. 

I have also decided to go to Vet school. Now, ASU does NOT offer pre vet as a major. The closest thing they have is "animal physiology and behavior" which is what my science degree was..and it's a bunch of BS. So I can't drop out of ASU and just become a tech..also my bf won't let me. I pretty much have to get my bacholors..I am the first in my family to get past 10th grade..I think I pretty much need to.

So pretty much I think I will be able to get into Grad Vet school because I will be a technition..and I know for a fact your bacholors can be anything as long as you have "basic" requirements which are all met when I become a tech.

So my major is up to me..but it just feels like a waste of time. I wish I could graduate with something I could use..


----------



## pocketsizedrhino

I am in a jumble choosing my major too. I'm in my third year and I've gone from.... pre-law to biology to anthropology. I really looooooove anthropology. This is my first semester taking the related classes so it may be too soon to tell but it really feels like it fits. The lack of math and science are awesome too. 
Anthropology would indeed benefit you if you plan on going on to vet school. Apparently (according to my anth professor) the social sciences are well respected in the medical world and having such a degree may give you a foot in the door that others don't have. Plus you're learning about people and how to be culturally sensitive. I think that would be really valuable if you were a vet dealing with emotional pet owners.
Studying something like that would make you well-rounded compared to all the other kids trying to get into vet school with boring ol biology degrees. 

I think that's awesome that you're going for a vet tech degree while getting your bachelors--I can't even imagine doing both! Time wise and financially. I've been thinking of a similar path, actually. For now I'm just going to get my bachelors degree and see what happens. 

Good luck with what you decide! I know it is horrible deciding this stuff..


----------



## Myia09

Thank you. Well I already take out student loans to help me, so I figure I will be in debt anyways. I was told I should qualify for another loan if I go to tech school. The unfortunate thing is, no one in my family qualifies to be a cosigner if it is a private loan..so I would have to figure out something. 
I mean, I can balance my classes right now really well. I only go to classes from the time I leave at 8:30 am until I get out of class at 4:00pm..only on Tuesdays and Thursdays. I work Sundays from 8am-6pm and then 2 days from MWF from like 2:30 to 8:30..so if I could take night classes or day classes on respected days it should work. Yes I will be busy, but people do good busy


----------



## Myia09

So I am in a bit of tears.
I was holding chewy and I realize how much I MISS Pinball. I am so sad he is no longer with us. I just miss him so much. And he died in such a scary way for me..seeing him have those siezures really killed me. 
While he was an independent bunny, he still showed his love in many ways. 
I will always have you in my heart, Pinball. RIP.


----------



## pOker

aww Myia, I am sorry that you are still struggling with thoughts of Pinball.. No one should ever have to witness a pet go through that..
But Pinball certainly had a good mama 
RIP Little Pinball..


----------



## paul2641

I've just been catching up Myia on your blog OMG I'm so jealous you got a new chin Romeo is so cute, God you sure are spending a pretty penny on them wish i'd the money to spoil mine, Fingers crossed I can track down a black opel there so cute !


----------



## hln917

Sorry you were having a bad day. Hugs from Sebastian, Baci, Shades and Cappy!


----------



## Myia09

*Could this day just not get any worse?!*

My apartment is making me rehome Furrari. 
First they asked us to pay the pet deposit, then the next thing we know they said we had *7* noise compalints due to her excessive meowing..even after her spay. 

I am sooo sad. I don't know what to do.
This is so stupid.
They are also doing an expection on my apartment between the 15th of febuary and stuff..so I have to temporaray re house my chins and rabbits to my in laws house.

Ughhhh what an awful day


----------



## undergunfire

You should contact Lindsay and ask her if she will take Furrari back. I'd be VERY careful about who you rehome her to....there are a ton of wackos out there in the PHX area, lol.

I'm so sorry you have to rehome her . Can't you just find someone to foster her for a few months?


----------



## undergunfire

I just found this...

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/pet/1557348065.html

Since she's a vet tech, maybe she'd be a good home?


----------



## Myia09

Yeah, I emailed Lindsay but from my understanding she wants the cat back for free, which with ther cost, the spay I paid for, and the pet deposit, I am out about $500..which I don't think is fair.

What I mean about the pet deposit is now they know about the cat and I have to pay $150 in fees. I paid 200 for her, and her spay was 110.

And no, I won't rehome her to just anybody. She is too special and special needs.

And I can't have her fosterd Amy, because she got NOISE complaints..I won't be moving into a house until 2 years or so..I got 7 noise compliants from her. She just can't be an apartment cat.


----------



## undergunfire

Did you sign a contract with Lindsay?


----------



## Myia09

No, I did not. Why would that matter?


----------



## undergunfire

*Myia09 wrote: *


> No, I did not. Why would that matter?


I just know she has a strict contact with her rabbits stating that if you can no longer keep them, then they must go back to her. I didn't know if she had wrote one up for the kitty or not, thats why I was just wondering.


----------



## Myia09

Huh..I never signed one with Sheriff. No, we talked when we first got her and got the first replies, but she was really vauge. Her husband wanted that cat GONE that is for sure..he was really obnoxious about it. 
The vet tech replied really mean..she asked if I had already talked to her because she was going to pay for the spay. I said no, but you may have talked to her orignial owner. She then replied "Maybe..K. Please let me talk it over with my husband" which sounded really odd to me..


----------



## Myia09

I would like to add, I have NO problem paying the deposit..that is not the issue.
The issue is we can't keep her due to noise complaints..

All I am asking from lindsay is the original $200 I paid for, because she didn't warn me how vocal she was. In fact, I don't feel she warned me about anything about the cat.


----------



## SweetSassy

I'm soooo Sorry about everything your going thru :hug:


----------



## Dragonrain

Oh no I'm so sorry about Furrari! That's too bad that you weren't warned about how loud she is. Good luck trying to find her a new home.


----------



## paul2641

Sorry to hear about Ferarrari ]=


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Myia09 wrote: *


> gestation is 111 days, so I have quite a while.



Holy cow, I never knew it was that long!


> Then I had to deal with this girl..who is an American born Hispanic..who last week told us how she is on a full ride (Goverment paid) scholorship because her parents are Mexican Immigrants..and how she also gets grants (Goverment free money) and lives off the grants because they are just extra money since her scholorship pays for it.
> Then today she goes on this huge rant how "America sucks, it is the root of evil, sexism/racism/every ism is America's doing, and just BASHES on America..even though she herself was American. You wouldn't believe the things she said.
> I just couldn't help myself when I said "Well, if you hate America so much, why don't you have a problem with them paying for your schooling, rent, car, ect. I am sorry ,but I don't want my tax money going to pay the education of someone as ungratful as you."
> She then started yelling gibberish when all I had to say is "Well if you hate it, why don't you move out and have somebody else's goverment pay for your schooling?" and she didn't say anything.
> Then I get attacked by 4 other studetns for being "Racist" which is not what happend. I could care a less she is getting aid, but I care when she is ungratful about it. You can't hate a goverment that GIVES you your life. Finally the rest of the class came to my aid.
> It was just really frustrating.



Way to go!:highfive::great:I too find it interesting.


----------



## Myia09

Well, I could not convince my neighbors to keep Furrari, but I found a great home for her with a vet tech. She leaves at the end of next week 

Chewbacca and Sheriff were sharing a cage, but then all of a sudden Wensday night they start fighting like crazy..I rush and pick up Sheriff who gives me a HUGE bite on the palm of my hand..literally it goes completly through. I yell and we get them seperated, and Sheriff knew he did something wrong and kept nudging me trying to apologize and be sweet.
I think its from Chew not being spayed..she is horomonal.

I may not be able to show Sheriff, which I have posted a question in the show room about that.

Chinchilla bonding = harder than I thought. I was doing in-cage bonding and the chasing was not too bad, but it just would not stop. So I am giving them a break and doing bathroom bonding again.

Other animals are fine.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Ouch! I just recently healed from a bite from my rabbit Tiny on my finger. I feel your pain.


----------



## undergunfire

I'm sad to see Furarri go...but I am glad you gave that vet tech a chance .

Sorry about the bunnies fighting. Its just not safe to house rabbits together who aren't spayed and neutered. Hopefully they can bond once they've been altered!


----------



## Myia09

Yeah, well they were getting along so well, and Sheriff is too young to breed so I wasn't worried, but Chew does have mood swings! So yeah, they are seperated and were making appt for Chew's spay. 

But yeah, she has a great home with her, and I VERY much warned her..but she lives in a house and she swears she wants a velco cat.


----------



## undergunfire

A velcro cat? LOL....I have 3 of them in my house :grumpy:. 1 of my kitties isn't a "people kitty" at all!


----------



## Dragonrain

Aww I'm sorry she has to go, but glad to hear you where able to find her a good home!


----------



## Myia09

Sooo..I just changed my major and I was going through the whole process and I realized I graduate in 3 semesters..Fall of 2011.
I graduated high school May of 2009..my graduating class is not suppossed to graduate college until May of 2012.
So I am freaking out..its coming up so soon, and so early.
I am excited, but nervous. I will have my bacholers and I will barely be 21!!!

I have decided once I graduate ASU I will go and get my Vet Tech license, and then go to Vet school. 
Sooo nervous..and so excited..and happy..and all sorts of things. GAH.

lol.


----------



## SweetSassy

arty0002: Congrats! It's awesome your making school ahigh priority in your life. I didn't get the chance to do that, but I'm doing it now at my old age. LOl.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thats great! It will be here before you know it.


----------



## paul2641

Oh the chinchillas playing up, or are they settling again, Sorry to hear about the bite hope your hand heals well, omg you're nearly completely in the big bad world congrats!


----------



## Myia09

Hey..sorry for not updating or being on the site..things have been busy.

So we are getting Chewbacca's spay appt up, but were having MAJOR schedule conflicts due to the fact that the days I don't have school, James does and we can't figure out who will be there to drop her off/pick her up.
Hopefully we can figure it out.

Sheriff is doing really well, I haven't had time to measure his ears, but I hope he will qualify for the show.

I stopped the introduction of the chins, just put thier cages side by side, and today I will take them out for a nuetral setting play time. I wanted Romeo to settle into the house. He is so young (Only 2 months) so I didn't want to stress him out anymore and have some time to bond to me.

Well, yesterday I went to a place called Pratt's livestock/feed/pet store. The title should tell you what comes next.

I have to say, the store it self wasn't THAT bad..I mean yeah, it needed work, but as far as pet stores it isn't the worst.

The problems:
3 unsexed chinchillas sharing a glass enclosure usually reserved for puppies you see at the mall. The only thing in the cage was a plastic hut that was chewed and a plastic dust bath that was chewed. Chinchillas will chew on anything, and plastic can cause impaction. I did not see food or hay, only a water bottle (Chins diet is almost exactly like rabbits however they can't have fresh veggies)

There was a very young REW mini rex rabbit, probably about 4 weeks old, living on its own with a guine pig, on aspen. Sharing the same food.

The adult/baby rabbits were in seperate water trofts (Thats right, water trofts) but were not sexed. There was food and water, however the adults only had 1 small water bottle that was near empty. They were on aspen. An employee filled the water bottle after probably seeing me trying to sex the rabbits and checking on them.

The birds were kept in Ok conditions..there were a lot in a cage, and then some conures where kept in very small glass cages. A bunch of society finches were sharing a small space..like literally almost enough not to move. 
There was food and water.

Livestock kept in OK conditons..food was present but water was kept in buckets that were not always clean. No mudhole for the potbelly pig, there was 1 sheep kept in a small enclousre, but may been adequate for really temporary conditons.

Well, what really got me, is there was just people manhandling the rabbits. But then there was 2 men who were looking at the rabbits talking in spanish "Will this do?" and I heard "Food" (I don't speak fluent spanish, but I know most) and I nearly died. I started almost crying begging James to save one of the babies, but he was my voice of reason "You can't save every animal"

So I was pretty upset..

But he is right. I can't. But I can do my best.
How all you rescue organizations do it, I don't know. When I was doing rehabilitaion for mostly reptiles, I was always depressed and wanted to buy/save every animal I saw.

Sometimes, it becomes too overwhelming.


----------



## paul2641

Ahh poor things I hope the bunnies didn't end up in the hands of the Spanish men.


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw I'm sorry. I really try pretty hard to stay away from places like that. I don't go into pet stores or anyplace that sells live animals like that, it's just too heartbreaking. It's so hard to not buy them - but I know if I bought them they'd just be replaced with another poor animal.


----------



## Myia09

Well, I decided to adopt, not foster.

Here are my selections, I just have to decide on who now!
http://www.bhrabbitrescue.org/adoptables/Chandra.htm
http://www.bhrabbitrescue.org/adoptables/Dizzy.htm
http://www.bhrabbitrescue.org/adoptables/Minnie.htm


----------



## SweetSassy

I love Dizzy! She looks like my Roscoe. LOl. Soooo CUTE!!


----------



## Myia09

I found some Mini Rex's at East Valley Rescue..I really want a Rex so this make work too!


----------



## SweetSassy

I got the quote on the cage. It's on my blog if you wanna check it out. 



You got pic's of the Rex's?


----------



## Myia09

No, there site is pretty glitchy and no photos were available, so hopefully I can schedule and appt and check the buns out.


----------



## Myia09

Ok, so I posted that above trying to ignore my personal life, but I have to rant.

I had 2 close friends but 1 we don't even talk anymore (Not that I would want to anymore) and the other is severly flakey and idk..

So I am not a typical sorority girl, but I was contacted by some really cool girls and I went to rush tonight.

They were all really cool and I thought it would be great to join..but I work during all the meetings and there is no way I could take off work. 

So it is no soroity..and I am desperate to make friends. I feel like I don't have any anymore besides James, which isn't a good thing.

I really felt this is what I needed, and hopefully maybe I can make friends out of the soroity, but it is so hard for me.

Also, my vacumm broke and my mother gave me an old one of hers along with a cheapy cheapy one, and I have to try to use all freaking three to clean the carpet of chin and bun poo.
Literally it took me like an hour of vacumming, it was so retarted.

Ah, I am just so bummed and sad. 
I don't know what to do


----------



## SweetSassy

Awww :hug: Sorry your going thru a rough time. I can relate to what your going thru.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry

I just went through your whole blog!
Your buns are amazing. I love your ELs & your chinnies & not to mention your pussy cat 
I wish you luck with raising chin's again, they are amazing animals!
Jackie


----------



## paul2641

Ahh sorr y to hear about your vacuum.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Well, I decided to adopt, not foster.
> 
> Here are my selections, I just have to decide on who now!
> http://www.bhrabbitrescue.org/adoptables/Chandra.htm
> http://www.bhrabbitrescue.org/adoptables/Dizzy.htm
> http://www.bhrabbitrescue.org/adoptables/Minnie.htm



Sorry that your having a rough time of it. I can relate to what you are going through. I worked 30 hours a week and while going to college, it does make it hard to have any kind of social life.

I was looking at your bunny selection and I vote for Chandra. Reminds me of a Batman villian. She is so cute.


----------



## Dragonrain

I vote for Chandra too!!


----------



## paul2641

Go with the rex if that what you want!


----------



## undergunfire

Well I already told you, but I will tell you again....I vote either Chandra or Minnie because one of them could have been mine if Molly hadn't come into my life. Not that thats a bad thing....I love my Molly <3.


Sorry to hear about the sorority thing. I, too, really only have my husband as a friend....which does get pretty lonely sometimes. I mean, I have 2 friends from NY that still talk to me (the rest fell of the planet probably, lol).....I have a friend here whom I hang out with sometimes (when we both aren't busy)....and then my husband and I both have friends that we only usually hang out when we all get together for drinks or go out to coffee.

I think the hard part is being 21 and married. Most of our friends just moved down to Tempe to go to ASU...so they are living college life and we are living married life (not that married life isn't fun!).


----------



## Myia09

Yeah, I think I am going to wait a week or two just to make sure adopting is 100% what I want to do, and to get the cage ready.

The feed store FINALLY had hay in..so I got 3 huge bagfulls to keep from running out..its kind of an out of the way trip anyways. With 2 buns and 3 chins, I figure I will be going through a lot more hay than usual.

Well Paul, a funny thing with the Chins happend. So I gave them 2 hours of out of cage time and they were all exhausted so I put them all in the same Ferret Nation. Well I go to bed, but James is going to stay up late, so I told him to put Romeo back. Well guess who didn't. So they spent all night together and I woke up to find them all snuggly and bubbly together, and they been great since. Everyone sharing space, food, ect ect. Even when they got fresh hay when Valentine is usually very hoggish about it but they shared just fine. So I successfully introduced all three. They were all grooming and I could not see any signs this was a "temp" thing. 

Yeah Amy, and the worst is James has 3 close friends who he talks to alot and one he sees everyweek, and I don't feel like I have that anymore. And it is just so hard to make friends anymore it seems. I am just having a stessful two weeks..I lost my car/house keys so I have no mode of transport, I am just tierd/cranky/stressed and its hard to concentrate on the good right now. :/


----------



## Myia09

Uh oh..so I was just contacted by a Chinchilla rescue/breeder that has a pink white male for adoption...
He is a little rescue from a horder (One of the babies) and is so adorable and the adoption fee is really low ($30). 

I know I just got Romeo...but at the same time I feel honored she would contact me (She was referred by people who knew me) special for this chinchilla..

Should I say yes? I mean, I do have the room. 

What I could do is seperate my ferret nation into 2 parts and keep Valentine and Casanova on one and try to bond Romeo and the Rescue,

Or I do have the extra large Chin cage which is very large (Just not as good) as the FN to keep him in if he can't get bonded. 

As for money, I buy all my food in bulk, so it is really not a problem.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

And I totally named him..Cupid. Which is perfect because of his little pink ears and all white body.


----------



## paul2641

So happy the bonding worked, If this new chinchilla feels right go for it!


----------



## undergunfire

I've had to learn to stop and think through the temptation. Always make sure you will have the time! I have been in situations before where it was right at the time...then months/year down the road myself and my life changed to where I didn't feel like I could keep up anymore....overwhelmed is the feeling.


----------



## Myia09

Yeah, that is what James is worried about too. We have also been discussing getting another cat, and the funny thing is I don't want to but he does.
The girl said he won't be available until the 15th so I have time to think about it. 
James was not exactly thrilled about it, but he said yes due to the fact they can all go in the same cage (We decided to buy the Ferret Nation add on if bonding doesn't work)
Another thing is, I have been passing up some reptile rescues that have come my way the past couple months...like a bearded dragon which I absolutly adored but I didn't want a 75 gallon tank in my small apartment. I also came across a crested gecko which I have been searching for, but turned it down because I didn't want to spend the money on a nice cage.
I also just passed up 2 free hamsters on CL that I was dying to save.
Like if this was a purchase I would no doubtly pass him up; but as a rescue and at a low price it's really hard to say "no"
James and I have also been talking about the rabbit (Which he doesn't want to get) and if it's better to wait until we move into a larger place in November that will potentially have a yard and a entire room for the animals. I am not sure, because when we had Pinball and a total of 3 bunnies I thought it was just fine.
I also should mention James does not pay for the animals and I could pay rent ect if he were to move out as a percautionary detail.
Like I said, I am still going to think about it. :/


----------



## undergunfire

Waiting until you move into a house sounds like a really good idea! I had to wait to get a dog until we moved into our own house. I was dogless for 3 years before I got my Sammy. Let me tell you....that was a happy day!! I waited so long to have him.

I want a Flemish Giant sooooo bad, but I'm holding off until we buy a house & have more space...or until one of my bunnies passes away. I don't think a 5th rabbit is good for me right now, unless it is a foster.

See....I love to foster, as hard as it is. You just have to break the bond between you and the foster animal and keep telling yourself that its okay if they go because they are going to a good home. If they were going to a bad home, then no....it wouldn't be okay. It also helps to have your SO telling you "Nope...you aren't keeping it!!" and it helps to have a friend or two telling you the same thing (like a support group)...as annoying as it gets, they are just watching out for you.

I think we all search for more then what we have, even if it appears we have everything we need. By getting new pets...it brings newness into our lives...then the newness goes away and its an on going cycle. Its up to us to STOP and realize there has to be a better way.....and that way is definitely by fostering!!

I've fostered tons of rats, a few cats, and a few rabbits....after a while it does get easier, but you surely do get hurt feelings when they leave...but like I said, if it is a really good home, then you've saved 3 animals lives....1 spot opens up in the shelter/rescue, 1 spot opens up in your house, and the last spot was the animal being placed in the new home = 3 lives :biggrin2:.


----------



## irishbunny

I think when you get a new animal, the best part is when you first get them, getting them settled in and getting to know them. You think you'll never want another animal, but as soon as the novelty of a new pet wears off (not that you don't care about them, of course you will still love them like crazy). You'll soon find another one you really want.

Least that has been my experience :biggrin2:

I just have to tell myself, ok, what is the point of taking on another pet that really, I could do without, when in another few months/weeks, the want for another pet will be back just as bad again. I do have to stop myself, as I would be a crazy pet lady  I'm sort of that already though 

A good reason to stop myself is the fact my parents will be looking after my rabbits when I leave in 2011, I'll be living at least 2 and a half hours away (taking the guinea pigs with me). So that helps lots


----------



## paul2641

Myia itis cool that you're getting Cupid fingers crossed breeding goes well! I'm excited foryou asso much is changing animal wise for you!


----------



## BooLette

*Myia09 wrote: *


> *They can't be "Pedigreed" like rabbits, but they do have family lines and have "papers".* But yes, I know the family line of both the beige and Valentine. I said I got Romeo from a mom and pop place that buys thier chinchillas from a breeder; not a wholesaler. Thats why I know he is a homogyzous beige, not a hetero.
> Valentine I bought through a breeder; and Casanova is a rescue, but it doesn't matter because I can't breed him due to the fact the %25 percent chance of death of kits due to genetics.
> So please,if you knew me and you know my care; I would not be reckless. Plus, I don't have a female even, and gestation is 111 days, so I have quite a while.
> This is all planning. There is only 1 breeder in Arizona that I know of; and her and I don't even agree on care so I can't deal with her, and I can't drive or pay to ship chinchillas like stores can. And yes, in fact I have about 6 friends/family who are interested in a chinchilla but the $150 price tag at petsmart is wary.
> 
> Its really aggravating when I had such a long hard day and instead of seeing positive comments, I get negative ones.



Yes, they can, and if you don't know this you shouldn't be breeding them. If you don't have their family lines down on paper and know all of the genetic defects in their background, you SHOULD NOT breed them!

ALSO, a post that you made saying you didn't know any vet in AZ that would speuter a chin unnerved me quite a bit. Chins should NOT be spayed or neutered. It is very easy for them to die from it, and they DO NOT do well under anaesthetic. When I had chins I lost my one boy when he had to go under to get his teeth taken care of because he had molar problems. 

And sometimes people do need limits on how many pets that they have. My husband sets limits for me, but it doesn't make me feel constricted by any means. You just have to wait.

I hope that you have done your research on raising baby chinchillas. There are backyard breeders for EVERY species, and breeding non pedigreed animals is the beginnings.


----------



## BooLette

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Yeah, that is what James is worried about too. *We have also been discussing getting another cat, *and the funny thing is I don't want to but he does.
> The girl said he won't be available until the 15th so I have time to think about it.
> James was not exactly thrilled about it, but he said yes due to the fact they can all go in the same cage (We decided to buy the Ferret Nation add on if bonding doesn't work)
> Another thing is, I have been passing up some reptile rescues that have come my way the past couple months...like a bearded dragon which I absolutly adored but I didn't want a 75 gallon tank in my small apartment. I also came across a crested gecko which I have been searching for, but turned it down because I didn't want to spend the money on a nice cage.
> I also just passed up 2 free hamsters on CL that I was dying to save.
> Like if this was a purchase I would no doubtly pass him up; but as a rescue and at a low price it's really hard to say "no"
> James and I have also been talking about the rabbit (Which he doesn't want to get) and if it's better to wait until we move into a larger place in November that will potentially have a yard and a entire room for the animals. I am not sure, because when we had Pinball and a total of 3 bunnies I thought it was just fine.
> I also should mention James does not pay for the animals and I could pay rent ect if he were to move out as a percautionary detail.
> Like I said, I am still going to think about it. :/


You said that the cat you currently have has a very contagious disease and that you wouldn't ever be able to get another because it would expose the new cat to it...:?

To get a new cat and risk your current cat transmitting its disease is extremely irresponsible IMO.

Sorry, missed a page where you rehomed her ,and if I read correctly you have more animals than you are allowed and had to hide them for an inspection yet still want more?

You are causing yourself unnecessary stress.


----------



## JadeIcing

*undergunfire wrote: *


> and it helps to have a friend or two telling you the same thing (like a support group)...as annoying as it gets, they are just watching out for you.


I would never do that.


----------



## Dragonrain

Have a great weekend Myia!! :bunnydance:


----------



## undergunfire

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> and it helps to have a friend or two telling you the same thing (like a support group)...as annoying as it gets, they are just watching out for you.
> 
> 
> 
> I would never do that.
Click to expand...

Oh whatever!!!!
:raspberry:


----------



## Myia09

BooLett, Thank you for reading my blog, however if you are going to post, please read my ENTIRE blog. 
I have the family lines meaning PAPERS for 2 of my chinchillas. I was told by the breeder Valentine came from (And the same for Romeo) they are not "Pedigreed" they are called "Papered"


I also said I would not breed because I found out my Beige is hetero and it would be too difficult to produce a brown velvet, which is the type of kit I want.
I don't even have a female yet, and don't plan to anytime in the future.
I think itâs really funny your attacking me when you haven't even read (Or at least understand) the entire situation, and would quote the paragraph were I specifically say they are papered. I have had my chins for a long time, and yes I have done my research as I do with all my animals.


And also, again if you READ the posts, I only mentioned spaying because of Paul asking about bonding same sex or adding a female, and that he shouldnât have a female due to the facts they will have kits. 
And what I meant by "Discussing another cat" is when we move into our larger townhouse, thank you. And no, I don't have more animals that I can have; I had to jump into this lease and didn't get to know the pet policy, which doesn't matter because we are moving out of here.


And no, I am not causing unnecessary stress that is entirely your opinion. I love my animals enough to work around them and do the best I can. So before you make attacking posts, please read the blog in its entirety. 


Well because we found out Sheriff might have possible lice/mites (Which has been under discussion with his breeder) there will be no more animals at this point (of course). His vet appointment is on Wednesday, and all the animals are being treated (Just so everyone is clear). Nobody else is showing signs, and Sheriffs has a very very mild case, so it makes me feel better. 


Whether or not I will take the rescue chin in or not is still up for debate however, he wonât be ready until the 15th and I am still considering it. We are also making plans about the rabbit and thinking it may be best to wait until we move and they have the entire room as a run for a 3rd rabbit, which I have to agree with. Also there is the cost of getting Chew spayed which is coming up soon, and Sheriff has 3 more months to show if he will be show quality or not, and if not he gets neutered. 


I understand limits, but I donât feel that I am at mine. I have the space and time, so I donât see it as an issue. But I understand James wanting to wait until we have the Rabbit Room. Patience is definitely key.


BTW, the Chins are doing great together. Lots of snuggling and grooming. Just ordered some more Blue Cloud Dust for them because they knocked over their dust bowl with their remaining dust, lol.
I think that is it (For now)


----------



## paul2641

He He I finally got my chinchilla's a chinchilla wheel they love it. I hope things work out with the rescue chin!


----------



## Myia09

I want a Chin Spin so bad! But it costs 54.00 to ship to me! I can't justify that right now, not with the bun's cages needing to be fix :/


----------



## Myia09

And here is James with Brownie doing the "Hamster Dance" lol! I think its the best photo ever!

(Besides the crappy phone camera quality)


----------



## Myia09

Also, I have been waiting to clip sheriffs nails because they seemeds so close to the quick..then by the time (last week) I went to go do it, I couldn't find the nail clippers.

And what do you know..this is what happens..





And its actually a lot worse than this crappy cell phone picture..it went super deep. 



So he bit me and now I have a scratch! (I should have taken photos of the bite with my phone! drat!)
Lucky he is so cuddly!


----------



## paul2641

Oh that looks nasty, but cuts are a must with bunnies. 

Yeah my chinchilla wheel cost â¬24 and my mother couldn't get around the cost, alot of begging to get it lol!


----------



## Myia09

Well, I might get some **** for this, but I talked to the rescue a long time. 

Cupid (the pink white) is pending adoption, so it is unlikley I will get him 

However, I am adopting two females, a brown velvet and ebony named Kira and Missy (I will probably change thier names)

Yes, I know its two more, but for those who havne't owned chins, they are not as high matninece as rabbits, and yes I do feel okay with adopting them (So does james)

Here are photos of the little girls

Kira (Kind of a bad photo)




Missy





They are going into the Super Pet cage right now until I can buy them thier own FN. 
They don't come home for another 2-3 weeks (After Sheriff is treated and clean)


----------



## paul2641

So happy for you, I can't see Missy or is that just my crappy phone internet?


----------



## undergunfire

How adorable!! I loooove Missy, she is gorgeous :inlove:.


----------



## Myia09

Must be your crappy phone internet! lol!
Well I just put the deposit so they are for sure mine 

Isn't she goregous? She is suppossed to be really sweet too. The Brown Velvet is said to be 'Normal" chin attitude (lol) so may need some work.

They were surrenders from a breeder who got in over her head and was a horder and these were some kits produce. I guess thier mothers were in bad condition and never even had a dust bath in god knows how long. I did get papers for them however, which was nice because I get to see thier blood lines (Like for instance Missy is Homo not Hetero Ebony)

Apparently the mothers and male chinchillas were too mean to adopt out, but they stay at the rescue. 

The downside is that these Chins are in Illnois so I am having to pay to ship them, but really the cost isn't very much surprisngly!

Now to think of names! I guess Juliet would be an obvious name huh? But I don't really like that. Hmmm...

BTW, its Valentines birthday this Wendsday!!!


----------



## undergunfire

How much does it cost to ship Chins?


----------



## Myia09

Up to 3 chins its $140, so that is the cost of a normal "Standard" chinchilla. I am paying and adoption fee but also donating some money to the rescue (In the form of food), so it brings my total to $200.
Most Brown Velvets are 175-225, and most Ebonys are 200+
so it is not a bad deal.
But they have over 75 chinchillas at the rescue, so I don't feel bad for paying this as long as I can help.


----------



## undergunfire

Thats not bad at all!

I wish I could ship in mice (as pets)....but its up towards $300 because breeders want reimbursement for their time, gas, health checks, flight cost, carrier cost, etc. Crazy when its only $219 to ship rabbits over 9lbs!!


----------



## Myia09

Wow that is crazy! You know the Humane Society has like 3 mice on thier site. 

I have to pay a $30 carrier cost, but as long as I ship it back its reimburst (its only like a $10 charge to ship back) so it works out.

I am sorry, but that is waaay to much for a mouse.


----------



## undergunfire

I really am wanting a single male mouse from a breeder (males can't live together). I'd rather not support pet stores by purchasing a mouse as they come from mills and usually do not live long lives. Unfortunately, mice at humane societies are from pet stores. Mice from breeders are bigger, friendlier, and healthier. I definitely wouldn't pay $300 to have one shipped here though. If I can find a registered breeder in SoCal, then I'd gladly go over and get one (make a trip out of it!) once we get a new car.


----------



## Myia09

Ahhh I see. Well I hope you can find one in Cali.

Well we decided on names..I am still going on the "Lover" theme,
So the ebony is Venus (Since I didn't like Aphrodite) even though my friend called her Oprah LOL and it is almost sticking!
The brown velvet is Madonna (Not the singer!) lol, I might change it to Helen (Mythology) but IDK.


----------



## Dragonrain

Congrats on the pending new additions! They are both beautiful.


----------



## paul2641

OMG I want a chinchilla just like Venus, God there are so many colours I'd like to get lol! I wish Ireland had this diversity when it came to animals, but sadly we don't Grr!

God America I is so darn Cheap, I'd love to be able to get them rare colours and for adoption lol!

Side note I really like the name Aphrodite!


----------



## Myia09

So, I feel this bunny blog is very un-bunny

I still don't have batteries for my camera, so it sucks. 

Well updates:

Chew is being chew. Like she chewed my phone cord when I had her out and I feel asleep.
But what happend is, she jumped on the bed and woke me up by giving me bunny kisses. I thought I had the best bunny in the world until I saw what she did, lol.
But it was my fault for leaving it around.
We are getting her spayed in 2 weeks! I am extremley nervous about it. I want her to be okay.
I really hope this spay has her live much much longer. We love our little chew.

Sheriff is a trouble maker. He has doubled in size, and is now really large.
We need to fix his cage (I can't say upgrade really since its a NIC cage) because he got out while we were gone saturday night-sunday late afternoon and he shredded one of james school books.
It is still usable, but it has no edges LOL

So tonight james is going to re-do the cage and make it 2 stories, but were not going to add a second leval only because I think he is too large for a second level. Plus he is EXTREMLEY clumsy, so I worry about that too.

Chew is getting a second story though! Her cage will only be 3 NIC panles long (42 in) so I feel good she will have a second level. 

Again, I don't have a camera but I will try to take photo with my phone and show a early start!


----------



## paul2641

He He, You're always falling asleep lol, Remember how your chinchillas bonded Ha Ha!

I don't think you need to worry as much as you are, All my females pulled through there spays perfectly and with NO pain meds, My vet is old fashioned and doesn't bother with them but certainly knows what he is doing!

He He silly bunny eating books luckily I've never had the pleasure of that happening all I've had was The chinchillas chew my school jumper lol!


----------



## Myia09

Psh! I go to school full time, work 20 hours, practice roller derby and the animals! lol!

I am allowed to fall asleep!


----------



## paul2641

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Psh! I go to school full time, work 20 hours, practice roller derby and the animals! lol!
> 
> I am allowed to fall asleep!


Ha Ha fine I'll allow it this one time, Grr I should be studying for my exams not bunny blogging lol! Oh well exams will have to wait!


----------



## Myia09

Blech exams.
So I found out my Chins won't ship until the first week of March since the weather out there hasn't been good, which is fine because I can get Sheriff settled down and treated.

Who by the way is giving me some major cuddles on the couch!


----------



## paul2641

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Blech exams.
> So I found out my Chins won't ship until the first week of March since the weather out there hasn't been good, which is fine because I can get Sheriff settled down and treated.
> 
> Who by the way is giving me some major cuddles on the couch!


Ahh how cute, He is a real cute boy!

Um I can't wait till you get the new little girlies!


----------



## katt

myia just wanted to say that i read your blog all the time, but never really comment

your animals are so cute! one day i want to own chins. . . they are on my wish list.

i also think that you have such a big heart. and i just wanted you to know that.

keep up what you are doing it is obvious by the posts and photos that your animals are all very loved.

oh and btw. . . can i have sheriff? he looks just like a little black english lop doe i had while breeding named bunny of all things.


----------



## bengal77

Those chins are too cute! I love the names Venus and Helen.


----------



## Myia09

Thank you Katt 
I really appreciate comments like that. 


Well, I didn't go to school this morning because I had really low blood sugar and was exhausted. I get 4 absences, so I think I will be ok.

Well, the point of this is that James didn't go to work because we decided to stay in bed together (Lol) but James got up around 2pm (Yes, really late, but again when my blood sugar is low, I can't get up at all) and he took Sheriff out because we have yet to fix his cage so Sheriff like to be out. 

Well James and I were still in bed when Sheriff jumps on the bed and starts cuddling with us! It was so cute!

Then James and I went to the couch, and Sheriff just stays on the bed and naps, all sprawled out!

Then I go back to the bed to sleep some more, and he just sits there at the edge of the bed near my feet and we sleep together!

I wish I could have got photos, it was soooo adorable!

El's are really like dogs!


----------



## undergunfire

Ugh...thanks, you've made me want an EL even more now! I would like an EL and a Flemish Giant sometime in my life .


----------



## Myia09

Haha wait I totally forgot I got a phone picture:





I found it when I was taking a photo of the chins:


----------



## Myia09

Ugh..personal rant.
James is in a class with a girl he knew in high school, and he had a thing for her and "chased" her for a bit about a year ago, and kissed her a few times (Made out)

And today he has been talking to her all day because of this assignment..

Stupid jealousy!
I know I shouldn't, but I deal with this all the time with him. Sometimes its aggravating!


----------



## undergunfire

Ugh....he's young :rollseyes. I had to deal with a lot of crap from Ryan (no, he didn't cheat on me). Ryan is 10 months younger then I am. Sometimes it gets annoying because us ladies are so much more mature then they are, LOL.

If you two are meant to be together, then everything will work out - but its not easy when you are so young and new in your relationship. You know you can text me anytime if you want to talk/rant!


----------



## Myia09

Oh, he isn't doing anything. He is only talking to her about the class, and I have to admit I am a really jealous person and he was totally the wrong person for that! lol!

But things have been good, so I am not worried and he is def NOT a cheater.


----------



## undergunfire

I wasn't saying James is a cheater - I'm just saying all the crap is because guys aren't usually as mature as us ladies, LOL! You said you had to deal with some issues all of the time because of him....and someday he will learn! I'm a jealous person too, but I already told you that haha.


----------



## juliew19673

OK just found your Blog and love it.. Have always wanted to have birds and lizards added to my mix of pets - so completly envious of you... Going to treat your Blog as a "good book" and read it a few pages at a time..

All the pets are fantastic and have many questions such as:

Have you ever had Indian ring neck parrots? Not sure if the naming is right, but have seem them on YouTube and they are very smart and sassy - love those birds.

With your Lizards/geccho's - I saw today somewhere on the "net" (and may have been here) that mating some of themhave a tendacy to have health problems (such as pure-bred dogs), have you had this? Always wanted a Bearded Dragon to walk about my apartment, but not sure how much work it is to keep lizards as pets.

Further your blog is again a good "book" you might think of publishing something.

Keep posting and I'll keep reading.


----------



## undergunfire

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pet/1594116672.html


LOL....I'm not helping with the "no more pets!" thing.


----------



## Myia09

*blushes*

hehehee that is probably the BEST compliment I have recieved. I always wanted to make care sheets, but I always felt shy about it.

I have never owned and Indian, but I have rehabilitated 2 before, of the beautiful blue mutation. They are very sassy and full of attitude..but definatly loud and super hard to handle.
I don't do large birds anymore because I had a goffin cockatoo rip out a chunk of my ankle (Literally, I will try to take photos)
They are also messy, are very expensive, and can be hard to handle. But they are beautiful and with the right person who can tame them, great birds.

I have never had a problem with breeding my geckos, although Enigmas are a new mutation that have had some nuerological problems. My male has NEVER in his family line has the problems that effect Engimas, and if he produces babies that do, he will not be bred and his children won't. I am very strict about that.

Bearded Dragons *are the best reptile*
Believe it or not, they have distinct and hilarious personalities. They will give you the cutest looks.
They are also VERY tame..will sit on your shoulder, and can be leash trained. I had 2 that were my life, but were rescues and passed away due to impaction. They do require large encloures however, and thier poo is like cat poo that needs to be scooped out. But they are great pets.

I would really love to write books and post care sheets..I just don't know how to, and I can't imagine anyone taking me seriously. :/


----------



## Myia09

Ugh, so I am texing Amy, but let me tell you guys something about the craigslist post she posted on here.

FOUR of the geckos on that Ad are MINE.
I sold them to here to make room for new breeding projects, and she had a great home. I interviewed her, she was very knowledgable and great.
Now she is rehoming not because of the "Divorce" that is false, but I find out through the gecko fourm she "got in over her head" and purchased 12 geckos in 4 months.
Now leopard geckos are the *easiest* animals to care for, but food is expsive. Its .11 cents a cricket in a store, and you can buy in bulk but it will cost you about 10 bucks a week for multiple geckos.

So I am angry she is posting them when I told her she could email me..
Then I text her and she offers "full price" for all four, not a discount like she said. 

Which full price I can still buy them back, but it will be hard on my wallet, not to mention I sold her my extra tank too.

Well I am getting them back. I don't want them to go to a bad home.


----------



## paul2641

Ahh sorry to hear the woman got too in over her head and you have to pick up the slack!


----------



## undergunfire

I just don't get why that lady would charge you full price?


I want a Beardie....but I'm just too nervous to do it and I wouldn't do it until we bought a house. I even joined a forum for them and tried to research, but it was really confusing. I'm even scared to get a betta fish because I am scared I won't be knowledgeable about them and will do the wrong things. I had the chance to get a free betta off of CL, but couldn't do it because it was an impulse decision, lol....I thought "Eh, how hard could a fish be?"...then I started researching, LOL!!


----------



## Myia09

Haha Betta Fish are so easy though! lol.
Beardies really are fantastic, simple pets.
I think the most confusing part is what to use as bedding for them,
and what to feed them. They don't have a complex diet, but not many people get it right.

1 adult needs about a 50-55 gallon enclosure as adult. 75+ for 2.
They need a heat lamp and UVB light, very very important.
Basking rock (Not a heated rock, they can cause burns)

For substrate:
Sand causes impaction. The BEST flooring is TILE. 
For babies you can use "reptile carpet" but sometimes it gets caught in their claws. Another option is wood pellets, but mine hated them and its hard to move around with them. Paper towles are a good option too, but aren't very pretty.

Diet:
Fresh DARK greens..romaine, kale, collard greens every day. 
Crickets about 25-40 a week depending on size of dragon
Night Crawlers (Worms) or Silk worms (Silk worms are preferred) 2 a week, maybe less and giant mealworms a couple a week. No superworms or wax worms.

God. This is making me want one so bad now 
I miss you Dante and Randal!


----------



## undergunfire

I don't know that I'm a reptile person, though...I think that is why I never sprang onto getting one. I'm scared I will be afraid to touch it. I'm so lame, LOL. Maybe one day, but for now they are "on the list".


----------



## BooLette

*Myia09 wrote: *


> BooLett, Thank you for reading my blog, however if you are going to post, please read my ENTIRE blog.
> I have the family lines meaning PAPERS for 2 of my chinchillas. I was told by the breeder Valentine came from (And the same for Romeo) they are not "Pedigreed" they are called "Papered"
> 
> 
> I also said I would not breed because I found out my Beige is hetero and it would be too difficult to produce a brown velvet, which is the type of kit I want.
> I don't even have a female yet, and don't plan to anytime in the future.
> I think itâs really funny your attacking me when you haven't even read (Or at least understand) the entire situation, and would quote the paragraph were I specifically say they are papered. I have had my chins for a long time, and yes I have done my research as I do with all my animals.
> 
> 
> And also, again if you READ the posts, I only mentioned spaying because of Paul asking about bonding same sex or adding a female, and that he shouldnât have a female due to the facts they will have kits.
> And what I meant by "Discussing another cat" is when we move into our larger townhouse, thank you. And no, I don't have more animals that I can have; I had to jump into this lease and didn't get to know the pet policy, which doesn't matter because we are moving out of here.
> 
> 
> And no, I am not causing unnecessary stress that is entirely your opinion. I love my animals enough to work around them and do the best I can. So before you make attacking posts, please read the blog in its entirety.
> 
> 
> Well because we found out Sheriff might have possible lice/mites (Which has been under discussion with his breeder) there will be no more animals at this point (of course). His vet appointment is on Wednesday, and all the animals are being treated (Just so everyone is clear). Nobody else is showing signs, and Sheriffs has a very very mild case, so it makes me feel better.
> 
> 
> Whether or not I will take the rescue chin in or not is still up for debate however, he wonât be ready until the 15th and I am still considering it. We are also making plans about the rabbit and thinking it may be best to wait until we move and they have the entire room as a run for a 3rd rabbit, which I have to agree with. Also there is the cost of getting Chew spayed which is coming up soon, and Sheriff has 3 more months to show if he will be show quality or not, and if not he gets neutered.
> 
> 
> I understand limits, but I donât feel that I am at mine. I have the space and time, so I donât see it as an issue. But I understand James wanting to wait until we have the Rabbit Room. Patience is definitely key.
> 
> 
> BTW, the Chins are doing great together. Lots of snuggling and grooming. Just ordered some more Blue Cloud Dust for them because they knocked over their dust bowl with their remaining dust, lol.
> I think that is it (For now)


I did read your ENTIRE blog, but obviously did not understand. I was not attacking you, but people bringing more animals into this world for selfish reasons is something that I am passionate about. I'm sure that you can understand this. 

The reason that I brought up putting yourself under unnecessary stress was because some of your posts came across as VERY stressed out. I am by no means trying to attack you. I said it once and I just wanted to say it again, so that you know this. 

I volunteer at my local shelter and no matter what EVERY day there are more coming in than can be cared for and it's like this all over the U.S. I can only take in so many, and when I hear of people breeding to get a certain color or just to see how the puppies turn out I get so upset! There are litters of animals being euthed EVERY day because of such things, and the only thing other than volunteering and taking in the animals I can do is try to make people understand. 

I'm sorry if I offended you, but I truly didn't mean to. I can see that you take great care of your pets.:hug:


----------



## Myia09

Well, and update on the hamster.
He has already lost some weight!
I have him on a special diet and he is doing a lot better. Hopefully this does not hurt his lifespan, as we believe he already a year old.
I also have not bought him a larger cage, but am still looking for one. 
I do however LOVE this cute little wicker hide petsmart sells..they can burrow in it and makes them feel nice and safe. Much better than a lot of the traditonal "igloo" hides.

I have given up on parakeet taming. Not because it is too hard, but I think it is stressing them out too much. They take food from my hand, and don't freak out when I am in the cage, and I think that is all I can ask for, especially since stella is a rescue and is already 4 years old and probably stuck in her ways.

The geckos are good,doing the regular gecko thing of nothing. STILL haven't started on teh cages..the supplies are at my in laws! lol!

Chins are really good, looking forward to finishing their cage. We decided to make the shelves ourselves instead of buying them and paying pricey shipping. 

Rabbit cage construction begins sometimes mid next week, we had to procrastinate a little bit due to the fact they are coming up to peoria with James and I since it will be a long weekend. 

Sheriff and Chew are being treated, but not the chins. The vet said not to worry, since we would have seen definite signs if the chins had it. Plus they are never in close contact.

Annnnd..I think that is it! I can't wait to take photos..darn rechargable batteries!


----------



## paul2641

I also can't wait for photo's!


----------



## Myia09

Well, I guess I should update on the vet visit too.

Well the charge was about $130 for 2 rabbits (I brought chew in just in case)

The doctor came in..and said it would be $150 for a skin scrape but it wasn't "needed" since he could tell it was mites.

He said I could do Revolution, but its expensive. I said well its safter than the invermectin, and he said they were the same. That it is no big deal to give the rabbits invermecitin.
Then he gave a good through exam of Chew and Sheriff to make sure everything else is okay.

So I was sent off. I realized I didn't know how much invermecitin to give to the rabbits, and I don't know if I should call back, they were sooooo crappy.

*sigh*

But he said that is was VERY mild..that it almost didn't need to be treated if I cleaned the area very throughly they would probably die off with just a little invermecitin. 

But IDK..I spent all my vet money. Aggravating.


----------



## paul2641

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Well, I guess I should update on the vet visit too.
> 
> Well the charge was about $130 for 2 rabbits (I brought chew in just in case)
> 
> The doctor came in..and said it would be $150 for a skin scrape but it wasn't "needed" since he could tell it was mites.
> 
> He said I could do Revolution, but its expensive. I said well its safter than the invermectin, and he said they were the same. That it is no big deal to give the rabbits invermecitin.
> Then he gave a good through exam of Chew and Sheriff to make sure everything else is okay.
> 
> So I was sent off. I realized I didn't know how much invermecitin to give to the rabbits, and I don't know if I should call back, they were sooooo crappy.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> But he said that is was VERY mild..that it almost didn't need to be treated if I cleaned the area very throughly they would probably die off with just a little invermecitin.
> 
> But IDK..I spent all my vet money. Aggravating.


The only thing cheaper in Ireland over America is vet bills, Are vets in Ireland are pretty darn cheep can cost ye in America up to $200 for a spay right well the average price here is about â¬75 if not even cheaper!

The only problem is finding a good one, Who knows how to work with a bunny!


----------



## undergunfire

I didn't know you had parakeets!! I want pictures :biggrin2:.


----------



## Myia09

There are pictures on page 1 and 3.
Page 1 there is photos of the orginal pair, but Artois passed away, he was really old and a rescue.
I bought Stella a new cage mate, which is on page 3.



Myia's running animal list

5 Chinchillas

4 Betta Fish

3 Geckos

2 Rabbits

2 Parakeets

1 Hamster



lol. I still want another pair (Male/female) of leopard geckos, and a crested gecko. And my lovebird which hopefully James got me for Valentines day.


----------



## Dragonrain

Awww a love bird for Valentines day, that's sweet! Of course you'll have to post pictures!! 

Birds are another pet I'd love to have someday. I'd probably have one, if they weren't loud. My Dad had a budgie and he was soooo loud, especially considering how small he was.


----------



## Myia09

Yeah, well I thought he was, but now IDK because he overheard me telling a friend "no" on a rescue so maybe he thinks I wont want it 

I have had the cage for it for about 8 months, lol. 

My pair of parakeets were not loud at all..just made cute little chiprs and love calls.
But when the male died, and I got a female, they are much louder I think due to them being the same sex. They "squabble" all the time. I want to get a male to calm them down.


----------



## Myia09

you wanted photos? heres your photos! lol!

The Rabbits:

*Chew playing "fetch" with her toy. Yes, really fetch!*


















*But my food is in there...*









*he even cleans himself like a dog*



*such a cute photo*


----------



## Myia09

The Hammy:




The Birds:







The Geckos:
* If they are not well fed, then they wouldn't just not care there is 50 crickets in front of them*



*In the humid hide*


----------



## undergunfire

I want your hamster!!


Okay, now I know why geckos freak me out.....they remind me of frogs/toads!!! I am terrified of frogs/toads.


----------



## Myia09

The Chinchillas:
* Hanging in the Hammock*



*Look at the couple cute ear freckles*



*How many chinchillas can fit into a dust bath?*









*Yesssss?*



*Valentine's butt. What more could you want?*



*mmm I like chin scritches*



*Me too!*


----------



## Myia09

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I want your hamster!!
> 
> 
> Okay, now I know why geckos freak me out.....they remind me of frogs/toads!!! I am terrified of frogs/toads.



Yeah, he is great. But all Syrian's are. They are such great pets. Sooo cute and calm, easy to care for.



Hahaha really? Why frogs and toads?


----------



## undergunfire

No idea about the frogs & toads. When I see them, even a picture or hear a *ribbit* noise...I have a major panic attack and cry. It takes a lot to get me to calm down. I hate them with a passion. Yick....I'm all panicked just talking about them!


----------



## Myia09

Teehee. Thats funny! (No offense!)
If it makes you feel better, I can't stand things that fly. Hence my fear of birds (Even though I now own birds) and flying bugs.
The first thing James ever heard about me (We met through a friend) is that I went fishing with our mutual friend and a ladybug flew on me and I freaked out and our friend had to get it off of me. 
I am not scared of them in themselves...but the flying part.
Like, if a moth flys and all I can see is the flying part (I can't tell what it is) I will freak out. But once I knwo its a moth or fly, I am ok just agitated.

James is also deathly scared of snakes, and I had 2 when we first started dating. 1 was a full grown ball python that was a rescue, and one was a tinsey tiny milksnake (The size of two pencils, same girth) and he would always get squesmish looking at them.

One day I threw the milksnake on him because I thought it would be funny.

I was wrong.

It was *Hilarious!!!!!!!*

He started screaming and freaking out and trying to get the tiny snake off. He sounded like a girl lol, and it was just sooo funny you would have to see it. and he (the snake) just slitherd off into a shoe and I thought James was going to punch me. 

I then proceded to very nearly pee my pants in laughter.
I take that back, I may have peed them a little.


----------



## undergunfire

HAHAHA....Poor James!!!

Well...I get the flying fear. I hate things that hop. Uh...but I have bunnies, but I don't think their hopping is scarey because its not "springy". I don't like crickets/grass hoppers and I obviously hate frogs. Kangaroos are cute but once they start hopping it freaks me out.


----------



## Myia09

Haha yeah, we have a pretty harsh sense of humor. 

I took a photo of the piece of ankle missing from the parrot, its a bad photo but you get the drift.




Before this, I was already afraid of large birds because I knew how powerful thier bites were, but mind you this scar is *2 years old* and still this sightful.

Literally it is still concave..I bleed soo much but I couldn't get stiches because it was basically a hole. They just patched it up. 

It was awful. I still get nervous around larger parrots.


----------



## Dragonrain

Oh I looove birds, and the bigger the better! I'd love to get a macaw someday, when we have our own house, but only if I can find an older one at a rescue or something.

My Dad's parakeet Toby was a little brat. We originally had two, Toby and a female. When the first female died we got him another one, and she died too. We eventually found out that Toby was a carrier for some bird disease that had killed our other two birds, but didn't effect Toby at all. So we weren't able to get him any other friends. After awhile of living on his own he started to get more friendly towards people, and developed a really strong bond with my dad. But he use to SCREAM as loud as his little birdy lungs would allow when he was left alone in the room. First thing in the morning he would always wake me up by screaming after my dad would leave for work...and my bedroom was on a completely different floor of the house.

Awesome pictures! I love your geckos, of course! That's so cute that Chew plays fetch - My Ziggy plays fetch too.


----------



## Myia09

No more comments on the photos? 
I thought everyone would be happy to see more.

When I get my lovebird Dragonrain, I want her/him to be an only bird so we can bond. My parakeets were already in pairs, so I thought it would be unfair. 
Macaws are crazy..my uncles Macaw is 37 years old. My uncle has had him for 25 years. Can you imagine? 
Our family is so afraid what will happen when she will die (He is single, has been almsot his entire life and has social problems)
25 years is an amazingly long time to have a pet.

Well, through scheduling *Tuesday is the big rabbit reconstruction day!*
I have photo and plans on hand to make some really great bunny cages!
I hate that they are in my room though, because it really makes my cute little decor offset, but you know the buns always come first.
I am really excited to have these nice, new cages. The cages have been pretty ugly looking for awhile. I told James I wanted these NIC cages lookin PRISTINE. lol. 
They both will be 2 stories too. 

I want my female chins to come home already 
I hate the darn weather.


----------



## irishbunny

Cute pictures 

I'm not a big bird fan really, other then poultry.They look cute and I don't mind them once they are in their cages, but I hate when they are out and flap around your head, and I'm always afraid they will dig into me with their talons (don't know if that is the right word) or peck me. I'm kind of afraid of being attacked. My Mam has a really big fear of birds, worse then mine, but I guess that is where I get it from


----------



## paul2641

Oh the chinchillas are SOOO cute! He He!

More pictures lol!

I also can't wait for the females to arrive!


----------



## Malexis

heyy just stopping to post a comment. I've read most of your blog but still havent ever posted in it. Just wanted to let you know i really like the pictures of all your pets and to keep them comming!


----------



## cheryl

Goodness your chinchillas are just adorable....we don't have chinchillas here in Australia...so have never seen one in real life...and don't really know much about them.

And of course i just love your bunnies...very cute!


----------



## Dragonrain

That's part of what I like about Macaws, that they have such long life spans. A lot of them even outlive their owners. I'd want to get an older one, so then hopefully I wouldn't have to worry about it outliving me and if someone is going to take care of it after I go. 

I try to stick with pets with longish lifespans. It just devastates me when they pass, so the longer I can go without having to deal with that, the better. I've heard that rats are good pets for example, but I doubt I would ever keep any just because they don't live long enough for me. 

It must be hard having to wait for the new chins!

You should post pictures of the bunny cages after bunny reconstruction day! I like seeing pictures of other people's cage set ups.


----------



## Myia09

Well, its Valentines day and I am terribly sick. James and I celebrated yesterday since he had his Star Wars RPG (Thats right, it is okay, laugh) today. We didn't do much but cuddle and watch movies.

I had a cough/sore throut yesterday but today it is just horrible. I am terribly sick.

Well, tomorrow is *dun dun dun* *inspection!*
The buns and chins were moved to my mothers house until Tuesday. 

I miss them soooo much. 

Our vacumm has been broke, but james got a shop vac from his grandpa..and I have to say, the place is really clean.
I didn't realize how dirty it was before..which really isn't our fault, we have just been waiting for James dad to take a look at our vacumm to fix it. The place is spotless, besides the horrible pee stains that aren't getting up.

I am pretty nervous about it, but what can you do...I don't think they are horribly noticable. 

I am getting the cholopast or vinyal tiles. 

So for valentines day, James got me a *Lovebird*!!!
I think it is sooo adroable! We haven't picked him up yet because the store closed early but hopefully sometime this week!

I of course will post photos!


----------



## undergunfire

Does your apartment know about the lovebird? I just thought about Furarri's meowing and wondered if you won't get the same complaints about a bird.


----------



## Myia09

Birds are OK, even parrots for some reason (Parrots allowed but no chinchillas?)
We have not got complaints about the parakeets, and a lovebird won't be much louder.

You just never met Furrari. She didn't meow like a normal cat..this is going to sound mean, but things are better since she has gone.
James could be petting her and showing her 1110000% attention, but if I were to go to the bathroom and close the door she would go to the door and meow. Not cute little meows..not even meows like a cat is in heat.
Meows like you hear a cat DYING.
She would meow of attention, we would pet her, and the moment our hand was off her she would BITE our hand...then meow.
She had horrible manners.
She would meow just to meow too..I don't know why. 

The vet tech that took her said she is doing great...that yes she does meow alot and loud, but now she has a dog friend that is INSEPERABLE from...and it makes a huge difference.


----------



## undergunfire

Furarri sounds like my Juju :biggrin2:. He's clingy and a momma's boy. Hes also part Siamese, so he really knows how to talk/scream. He doesn't bite though, that would be Quil. Quilly loves attention and once you stop the petting, he gives you a nip because he wants you to keep it going!


----------



## Myia09

How do you deal with it? It was driving me nuts. None of my previous cats were like that.


----------



## undergunfire

Now, I'm just saying what *I* think about my kitties. No offense AT ALL to you about Furarri!


I just love Toodles (Juju), so I deal with it. Sometimes it does get annoying, but both Toots and Quilly are my babies and I have to accept them the way they are. 

All of my kitties have some very annoying issues....

- Tibi is a little fatty-butt and acts constantly hungry. Whenever you walk through the kitchen he jumps up are paws at your hand that is hanging by your side. Sometimes if he *thinks* he's REALLY hungry, then he will jump up and nip your hand.

- Quil wakes me up countless times in the night because he gets underneath the covers to bite my toes. Quil also is a human food hound and we have to lock in him our dogs kennel when we cook dinner because he won't stay off of the counter...he steals ANY food he can get his little mouth on. 

- Toodles can't really stand to be away from me and will scream at the top of his lungs to what sounds exactly like "Maaaamaaaaa!!!!!" until I yell to him so he can come and find me. He has a really loud attention grabbing throaty peircing yell when he "talks"....because he really does TALK! Sometimes he says "Noooo!" haha.

- My MIL's cat is another story. He was fine for the 1st month of living here....but he has gotten almost unbearable to be around. Ryan and I are contemplating finding him a new home because my MIL doesn't care about him and we don't know that we can be happy fostering him for 3 more years. Him and Tibi fight a ton of times a day and like I said before...is makes all of the kitties tense. Its just not worth stressing my own kitties out to keep a cat that my MIL obviously doesn't want back in 3 years (could be longer, too!).


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw congrats on the lovebird! I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Fancy77

WOW Myia I sure have missed out on A LOT I havent been getting emails about this blog. So i think i am up to date now...thank goodness u r one busy lady....


----------



## Myia09

Fancy77, I haven't been getting emails either on anything..Hm.

Well, today was suppossed to be inspection, but they have not come yet. Which is no surprise. I really dislike this apartment complex..they are so full of crap.
I was re-reading my lease. It says on the list of animals not allowed:
Rabbits, Snakes, Monkeys, Ferrets, Illegal Exotics (i.e hedgehogs) and that is it! No chinchillas are on that list!

Anyways, only a little while longer.

In other news, I am still sick and I can't stand it. lol. Not really news.

The apartment feels really empty without the mammals. I miss them sooo much. However, with them being gone, it has started fights between James and I.
First, when we dropped them off yesterday morning he was crabby and did nothing but complain and moan. He apologized later, but it really was not enough. 
I am really tierd of doing things for him, but when he does things for me he bitches and moans.
Then he was talking last night about how nice it was without the animals..
I didn't comment on it because I was sick and angry, but later on he would continue and this blah blah the place is cleaner (HELLO we haven't had a good vacumm until yesterday!) and how it was just so much better.
Then I got really mad and said do you expect me to rehome the animals?
He said no, that he knows I would never do that, and that he just doesn't understand how I could be so attached to something so "Small and useless"
USELESS? WTF?
Then he said he just doesn't understand how I could be attched to Chewbacca like he is to his horse Diamond. Well no offense James, but when is the last time you rode Diamond? What makes her anymore useful than Chewbacca?
And he claims to love the animals, especially Chewy! We bought Chew together..and it just breaks my heart!
I didn't want to fight, so I just ignored it. The way I see it, he knows it isn't going to change. He wants to compalin, well trust me I have a lot to complain about to him too.

Like the fact he didn't get home until 7pm on Valentines day when I was sick and needed help because he was playing some stupid fucking star wars game.


----------



## Fancy77

MEN...u cant live with 'em and u cant shoot 'em ha ha ha

I keep a baseball bat and duct tape handy at all times...use one or both ha ha ha


----------



## Dragonrain

I'm so glad they don't do inspections on our apartment. I'm pretty sure we'd pass anyways, but that would just stress me out! 

So sorry your having issues with James.


----------



## Myia09

Well, James just apologized. Let's hope it doesn't happen again right? It is hard to hear your loved one diss something you love so much.

In better news, working on the gecko tanks!

Here are starting photos!

*I cut the styrofoam into the background and pieces I want. I may or may not add some ledges to the background piece later on*




*Pieces drying with grout on them (Ignore Jame's nasty ciggerates*




*Background drying..looks pretty plain, but I will be adding some details with paint*


----------



## paul2641

Oh Myia sorry to hear that James got a bit broody with you and attacked you about the animals, I'm sure he didn't mean it just sometimes tempers can flair and things slip out!

OMG I'd totally be missing the chinchillas after 5 minutes I was playing with them tonight there the cutest things ever lol!


----------



## Myia09

Yeah, I am dying for my babies. They come home tomorrow. 
AND I WANT MY FEMALE CHINCHILLAS ALREADY! Three weeks is tooooo long.


----------



## paul2641

I know, I'm kinda looking forward till I get the rest of my money for my new chinchilla cage!

My question Can the ferret nation expansion go on a critter nation as that is the only one I can find in my area at the moment, And I can't even find the expansion AHH!


----------



## Myia09

Whooot page 10!! Awesome!

I have to put a 2nd layer of grout on the gecko hides. I used my hands last time (Lol) this time I think I am going to need a brush. I really hope they turn out well.

It looks like Amy and I are going to Bunny Fest in San Deigo in September! I am so excited! I heard all about it from this one girl we got our blue/grey lionhead from. She came home with 10 rabbits LOL, including a *Seal Point Lionhead*
I was soo jealous. I have to admit, if I find a seal point lionhead, I am going to get it. lol. I would really like to find Chewbacca a male lionhead as a bonded pair..Sheriff is too big and clumsy for her. He is like a joker and her the Queen, he is there only to amuse her from a distance (Not to mention they fight) and a dwarf bunny would be perfect.

I am really dissapointed Sheriff didn't go to the show last weekend..he has 3 more months of growing so hopefully his ears will make that 2 inch streach!

I am also watching 16 & Pregnant. HELLO PEOPLE, CONDOMS DON'T WORK GET ON FREAKING BIRTH CONTROL. OMG! It is like $10 bucks a month at planned parenthood! Do it you stupid stupid children! GOSH. People are retarted. I can't wait for the new season. lol........

And Paul, I don't think you can, but I am not sure.


----------



## haleyxoxo

Looks like I've entered into your blog a little late but.....

I've watched that 16 and pregnant and it just makes me sad. You know why? Because I live in an area where people are 14 and pregnant. For real. When There is Jr. High kids getting pregnant theres something wrong. 

Oh I just hope when I have kids, they won't be so stupid.


----------



## Dragonrain

I've never seen that show. My sister had her first baby when she was 16 though, and is pregnant now with her 2nd. It was crazy and really took a toll on my family (esp. my parents), but my niece is awesome and my sister turned out to be an amazing mom.  

Birth control pills don't work for everyone though. For health reasons, I can't use them. 

Bunny Fest sounds fun! What is it exactly? I've been to a rabbit show before, but I'm not sure if it's the same?

Your gecko tank stuff looks like it's off to a great start! It already looks better than the one I made the other week. I guess I'm just really not good at it, but it's still fun, and the geckos don't seem to care that it's ugly. :biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire

*Myia09 wrote: *


> It looks like Amy and I are going to Bunny Fest in San Deigo in September! I am so excited! I heard all about it from this one girl we got our blue/grey lionhead from. She came home with 10 rabbits LOL, including a *Seal Point Lionhead*
> I was soo jealous. I have to admit, if I find a seal point lionhead, I am going to get it. lol.



NOPE!!! Neither of us are coming home with bunnies . We have to stay STRONG! LOL. I, on the other hand, am coming home with a single male mouse as a pet from a registered breeder, hehehe. His name will be "Dexter"...after the Showtime show.


*Paul - *The CN doesn't have an addition right now. There are rumors that it will be coming out in August of this year. The FN and CN aren't able to be connected, unfortunately.


----------



## Myia09

Well maybe I will stuff it in my purse and you will never know! Muahahahaha! I hope someone who is stronger at temptation is going with us LOL.

I like the name Dexter!

Haley I love it when people reply to my blog, even this far into it! It is great to have readers!

Dragonrain you should post photos of yours!


----------



## paul2641

You're SO easily tempted Myia, I can nearly guarantee that you will be coming home with 1 or 2 cutie kins called Seal point lionhead! Oh that is such a bummer that they don't have an extension already out for CN but I suppose I can try and persuade the pet shop to get me in a FN and the expansion lol! Chances are slim though since they don't even stock FN on a regular basis Grr!

Animals back today?


----------



## irishbunny

Haha I watched 16 and pregnant too, my Mother had my sister at 16


----------



## Myia09

*Can I say that I am uber proud of myself? * lol!

Here are the geckos tanks! of course STILL NOT FINISHED ARRRGGGGGHHHHH.

I layed down the tile, and the first cage you will see is a wierd custom reptile cage and the tiles didn't fit perfect..but I decided to sell/trade this one and get a normal 20 gallon like my other (Which the tile fit perfectly into)

I also need to buy matching water bowls

And maybe paint the decor a little more to match the tile

I also forgot about humid hides..I may just put one in when they need it, or try to do something else. IDK.

I also *Need ideas for background* the grout did NOT work at all..it looked horrible. 

Tank one (Super Snow and Blizzard)








Gecko Tank 2 (Mack Snow Enigma)







The geckos seem to lvoe it.


----------



## Myia09

So, I am alone all night while James is at a concert 2 hours away. I am not too happy..It just sucks I have no car to go anywhere and I feel stranded. 
I also am annoyed that James gets to go out to concerts and things like that, and I always get left behind by myself. He has been to 2 concerts in the past 2 weeks, then we hung out with his friends, ect ect ect
Then he met up with his best friend Kelsey who is down there for college and her roomate Jessica which again was annoying..I have huge problems with this girl. She thinks she knows everything and her and I don't get along, so she likes to trash talk me. Thats all I have heard from James since (That they were eating, so of course I feel even worse now.
And of course my best friend is not answering her phone when we finally get free time (I knwo she has the day off!) so that even furthers my anger.

PLUS my animals aren't home! My mom had to go run errands so the only time we could pick them up I was in school. The come home definatley tomorrow, but the house feels even emptier!

And I am too sick to go and practice skating, my cough is still pretty good so I am just sitting here. Ugh is frustrating.

I want all of my babies home. Ugh.


----------



## missyscove

*Myia09 wrote: *


> I am also watching 16 & Pregnant. HELLO PEOPLE, CONDOMS DON'T WORK GET ON FREAKING BIRTH CONTROL. OMG! It is like $10 bucks a month at planned parenthood! Do it you stupid stupid children! GOSH. People are retarted. I can't wait for the new season. lol........


More like birth control doesn't work! Get a freaking condom people!

In my nutrition & toxicology class we learned that a bag of doritos my professor tested had enough zoralenone (a synthetic estrogen produced by a mold) to counteract the effects of a birth control pill. And zoralenone levels aren't regulated.

On a different note, great setups for the geckos.


----------



## JadeIcing

*missyscove wrote: *


> *Myia09 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I am also watching 16 & Pregnant. HELLO PEOPLE, CONDOMS DON'T WORK GET ON FREAKING BIRTH CONTROL. OMG! It is like $10 bucks a month at planned parenthood! Do it you stupid stupid children! GOSH. People are retarted. I can't wait for the new season. lol........
> 
> 
> 
> More like birth control doesn't work! Get a freaking condom people!
> 
> In my nutrition & toxicology class we learned that a bag of doritos my professor tested had enough zoralenone (a synthetic estrogen produced by a mold) to counteract the effects of a birth control pill. And zoralenone levels aren't regulated.
> 
> On a different note, great setups for the geckos.
Click to expand...

Or use both.


----------



## Myia09

Eh, there is 10000 birth control products out there, not all are easily effected like that. I just hope people can be smart about things..ugh. I have about 12 friends pregnant/have babies and I don't understand why..they are so young. I am not dissing anyone who have had children at a young age, or that they are or are not capable, but I am sure people who have had kids at a young age agree it is not the best thing.

I miss the rabbits soooooooooooooooooo much.
tomorrow...tomorrow...lol.


----------



## Fancy77

Hey lonely girl lol -the cages look great!!!!


----------



## fuzz16

Hmm...I got pregnant when I was 18. I am a single 20 year old mom. 
Honestly my daughter is the best thing that has happened to me...I was going downhill into drugs and other bad things and it all turned around when I found out I was pregnant. My daughter has gotten me through the worst times of depression, she'll hug me and pat me on the back.

But yes, I do beleive that a lot of people are not careful enough and can't handle the kids-teens or not. I actually have a teen friend right now whose pregnant and I'm just thankful she got her GED now and has started working at a good job with benefits. 

I forget what I am trying to say...accidents happen. but everything happens for a reason


----------



## undergunfire

I REALLY don't want to start an argument, but I don't think there is any "accident" in having a baby at any age. If you have unprotected or even protected sex, you CAN have a baby - so having sex knowing it can create a life is not an accident, but more of an "unprepared for event".


----------



## Dragonrain

Myia your tanks look awesome!

I need to go get some tiles for mine. I've just been using paper towels since it's so easy to just replace them, but the tiles look sooo much nicer! 

When are the pets coming home now? So do they always tell you when they are going to do inspections? I would be so paranoid that they would do a surprise inspection.


----------



## Myia09

Oh my goodness Dragonrain (I really need to know your real name, lol) the tile are amazing. Not only do they look nice, but the geckos love them and they are great with the heat pads.

I was just using paper towles too, since I can't stand reptile carept anymore. 

To do on the reptile tanks: calcium dish, water dish, paint hides some more, figure out himid hide, backgrounds then finally done!

My complex HAS to give me a 48 hour notice before entering my apartment. It is a law. If they do enter w/o permission, they broke the lease first so it is on them (Even if they see the animals) so it's okay. Only a few more months.

I am with my bun and chins right now at my mothers (I am working over here) and I can't stop snuggling and kissing them. I missed them SOfreaking MUCH! lol!


----------



## Myia09

SO I decided to start making my OWN hamster food I am really tierd of spending $8 of a 1/4lb of bag of food, and it not being the quality that I can make.

Right now for the Hammie I feed Harry the Hamster, it looks like an off brand, but is actually a pretty good brand and comes reconmended by vets and other hammie enthusiests.

What he will be swtiched to:
Oxbow "healthy handfuls" pellets. I am only adding these because I want to make sure he gets all that he needs.
Then:
Organic barely
millet
oatmeal
lentils
buckwheat
flax seed 
pumpkin 
sunflower

Added with the usual 3 times a week fresh veggies and an occasional hardboiled egg for protien.

*If you have a bird, I have found the best pellet alive*
Its TOP Organic (totallyorganics.com) and the pellets and seeds are amazing! And its a great price!

I am feeding my parakeets mainly the pellet with some seed as extra, along with fresh veggies and whole wheat pasta.

The lovebird will be fed mostly seed with some pellet, along with fresh veggies and whole wheat pasta


----------



## Myia09

So, I am listing.
I really want my Crested Gecko, and so I am making plans to have an amazing tank.
I am buying a Exo Terra Glass tank (18x18x18) for 1 crested gecko.
I really want it to be a planted tank..I will be going to my local pet store for more information on it, but basically this is what I have down..

Drainage system:
1st layer is small pebbles about 1 in thick
2nd layer larger rocks about 1 in thick 
3rd layer is like "electrical" crate..its PVC wire grids
In right corner add a 2 in' diamater PVC tube (It is where I can siphon the water out)
4th later of pebbles
5th layer rich soil

From there I will add some simple, hardy plants and moss to cover the ground. 
I will add fake "vines" becaue crested geckos like to climb on them, as well as a couple of fake plants that hang on the glass to provide the gecko with security.
I will also be making my own DIY rock wall for the background.


----------



## undergunfire

I make my rattie's food, which others have fed pretty much the same stuff to their mice/hamsters!

- Total brand cereal.
- 6-7 different types of organic cereal (Nature's Path, Kashi, Barbara's, etc).
- multi-grain cheerios.
- old fashioned oats.
- 1-2 "fun cereals" (shredded wheat with frosting, fruity pebbles, etc)...just for a tiny treat/color!
- sunflower seeds.
- dry egg noodles.
- dry wheat noodles.
- tri-colored pasta.
- dried split peas.
- variety of dry organic rices.
- wheat puffs.
- rice puffs.


----------



## fuzz16

you two make me want rats again ): thats an intense diet, Amy. Is it healthier than the store brand?


----------



## undergunfire

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> you two make me want rats again ): thats an intense diet, Amy. Is it healthier than the store brand?


Waaaay healthier, especially since it is mostly organic. I also use high quality dog food (usually Solid Gold Holistique) as the staple. Rats also need a variety of fresh foods daily, so they eat mainly whatever I eat for dinner (before spices).


----------



## paul2641

Hey Myia just wondering have you ever fed your Hamsters meat, I did once and he loved it, I read online that it doesn't cause digestive problems sometimes it can be good, like the page said beef was a good choice!


----------



## Myia09

Oh no no no paul! That is so bad!
Crickets, hardboiled eggs are fine, but NOT meat esp red meat! Chicken may be okay..but NOT red meat!


----------



## paul2641

Personally I never did it lol, My momma is too stingy to spare beef for a hamster lol, She had a heart attack when she say I bowled an egg for the hamster, But I've read Beef as a suggestion in quite a few different places. 

Have you ever fed Crickets? Can't they like bite the hamster back lol?


----------



## Myia09

I have heard of people giving crickets, I really never would, lol. But no they can't really bite back 

Hardboiled egg is the way to go!


----------



## paul2641

Yeah I've given hardboiled eggs once or twice.


----------



## Myia09

*I need to rant.*

My boyfriend is best friends with 2 girls (Yes wierd situation, that is another story).
1 girl is really nice and bubbly (Think valley girl) and I get a long great with.
The other is short, mean girl who think she knows it all. I mean literally think she is the smartest thing to walk on this planet.

This is her first year in college (Her 2nd semester) and she goes to University of Arizona.

Well, to provide examples of her "words I can't use on RO fourms" I used to be a biotechnition..for three years.
She was fully aware I was biotechnition.

Her major is in Biology and wants to be a forensic scientist (We will see how that goes) and went on a rant about how bitechnitions are "Doctors B***s" and how useless they are. Not just in front of me, TO me.

And she literally does that all the time. 

Well I just have had the final straw when she starts giving me COLLEGE ADVICE!

HELLLOOOO. I AM A SENIOR IN COLLEGE. YOU ARE A FRESHMAN.

She is only a year younger, but I am THREE FULL YEARS ahead of her! 

But because I NEVER LIVED IN A DORM, I don't know what "True" college is.

*facepalm*

She also think she is smarter than all of us..and me. She onced bragged about all the Advanced Placement classes she was in high school, and I was like helloooo so was I! 
I technichally graudated high school a year early, but I stayed a year for biotechnology so I could do my senior project. I graduated with honors too retard!

I have worked for many pretigous companies i.e I was published at the age of 15 in the Arizona Republic, Arizona's major newspaper and continued to work as a intern, I worked for the University Art Museum as a coordinator, I was a certified (actually still am) biotechnition assistant (I would have to have a BA to be a biotechnition) and I worked as a Vet Technition w/o any school because I am badass like that.

I also worked 40 hours a week during high school to support my family. All while being a honors student. 

Then she talks about how nice it is to LIVE ON HER OWN, and be INDEPENDENT.

Helloooo you live in a DORM. Your parents still PAY FOR YOU. Just because your a 2 hour drive away, doesn't mean your not dependent on them. They give you money for clothing, food, ect. 

Unlike ME, which I pay RENT, UTILITIES, GROCERIES, PHONE, CAR/GAS, ELECTRIC, SCHOOLING, CLOTHING/HYGENIE and do it all VERY WELL THANK YOU AND ALL ON MY OWN.


Arrrrrggghhhh I need to calm down.


----------



## Myia09

BUNNY PHOTOS ARRRRGGGHHHH


----------



## Dragonrain

Ahhh those ears!! :inlove:

My real name is Michelle, by the way! Or Chelle is fine too, that's what I have under my name section on my profile here. 

That's good that they have to give you notice before checking the apartment! That would really stress me out if they didn't have too.

Crested geckos are cool! The tank you have planned sounds awesome. 

That girl sounds so annoying. I hate people like that! I guess all you can do is ignore her...she'll learn (hopefully) someday.


----------



## Fancy77

WOW this girl has problems lol a waste of time if u ask me. she seems to have self-worth issues and is making herself feel better by putting everyone around her down...I wouldnt get worked up over her...you could always resort to violence lol

OH btw u have mentioned that u do roller derby...do u have a video of yourself...I have seen it on tv and it looks so cool


ETS: whoops i missed the pics wow they r great!!!!!


----------



## paul2641

Ahh you're just gonna have to ignore that girl, Everyone has to face horrible people but not able to do anything because they are important to someone else in their lives! Just smile and nod! Oh and maybe spill a drink over her by mistake!

Cute pictures, Are you gonna neuter Sheriff if he can't be shown in hope it corrects his behaviour problems?


----------



## Myia09

Of course! He has 3 more months to put on 2 inches on those ears. I haven't measured them again, but I probably should.
Chewy was suppossed to get spayed next week, but due to my rent problem (long story..fueding with my bank to get it resolved) I can't, and James doesnt have his half either.

So we set her appointment for early April, which is fine, she will be around 1 year old then. I wanted to do it before she turned 1. 

His behaviour problems really aren't that bad..I mean the first bite is because I broke up a fight between him and Chewy..so it wasn't his fault

The scratches were because I didn't clip his nails and big bunnies don't like to be held.

This bite I am sure was because I haden't seen him in 2 days, and he pretty much got no attention during that time besides from my mother who just coos at them, lol.

BTW Paul I want to see your bunny photos 

Well, I am off to school for a long day of nothing. We are building the new NIC cages tonight FOR SURE I told James no excuses lol. And he is being nice and buying all the supplies 

I of course will post photos!
(FYI, Chew doesn't have outside photos like I posted of Sheriff because the next store neighborhs dog was barking really loud and I knew it would scare chew..Sheriff didn't mind lol)

OH and so this morning I go to my Chinchilla cage and I didn't have time to put all the shelves up on the cage (Which is fine, they are such great jumpers they just jump from level to level) last night, and I didn't see ANY CHINS! But then I noticed on the botoom level fleece liner one really large bump. All the chins were under the fleece liner! lol!


----------



## Myia09

400 zip ties later, not even done. Sheriffs cage is done, and looks great for a NIC cage. Its 4 long, 2 high, 2 wide with a second shelf. I need to put fleece on the 2nd level and what not.

Chews cage doesn't have a roof of her shelf yet due to the fact James and I are exhausted, but hers is a 3 long, 2 high, 2 wide, with a second shelf.

The cages are huge, and overwhelm my bedroom. I can't wait until I get a 2nd bedroom. 

I am tierd and sore. Bedtime.


----------



## paul2641

Good job on the bunnies, I'm glad that things are going great with the re-caging He He!

I really should start a blog work in progress, Although it was one of my new year resolutions....


----------



## Myia09

Sheriff's cage is "done" in the sense its built, Chewy still needs her 2nd story and roof. We should have finished it today, but we were busy and its now 2 am. lol.

I had a pretty good day, and I am exhausted. 

I decided to post some other photos that were sent to me of the female chinchillas. THey are coming from OKHLAHOMA not Ohio..so the weather is pretty bad lol.














Well goodnight!


----------



## paul2641

OH my JEEPERS they are so CUTE mail me them once they arrive lol!


----------



## Myia09

I know right??? The only think is I hate the way the Brown Velvets veiling looks a little dull. But in the other photo it looks a lot better, and she promised it was. 
She is now saying it will be the "first half" of March..so it like a waiting game LOL. I am so excited.

So in 2 weeks (march 12 and 13) I have orientation for volunterring for both the Arizona Humane Society and the SPCA of Arizona. 
I am more excited for the Humane Society because they have exotics and I decided to foster. I don't care what James says, LOL. I would like to foster the small animals, hamsters, ect. I don't think I want to do anything larger than a rat however. 
I decided to only see how I will like the SPCA, since I heard that voluntering there isn't always great. 

I will be going 1 a week for each group in the mornings before work.

The only problem is that I may be taking a second job as a Dog Trainer at Petsmart because I want to have some more money, and I would have to work the days I volunteer. So I would have to figure out when I could volunteer, which probably would only be 1 a month instead of 1 a week. 

I really need to clean...it is not so much dirty, but we do have a smaller apartment so it is hard to keep things organized, so it gets clutterd quick. 

*So, is there a problem with my blog?*

I am really concernd I have only like 3 followers lol. 
I try to post photos all the time, in fact all of my pages excpet for 1 have photos on them. 

I also try to post halfway interesting things, lol. 
I also post in other's blogs. IDK, I feel like it is lacking.


----------



## undergunfire

No one posts in my blog, really, either Myia .


I like how you are going to volunteer with the small animals at the HS and SPCA. I know the HS desperately needs people who know how to handle bunnies, etc. It would be so hard not bringing any of them home, though, LOL!


----------



## Myia09

Eh, I think I will be fine. I realized now with the cages we have, I really don't have any room for even a foster in this apartment.
It will be the hammies I fall for though. I had 2 hamsters all my life so it is wierd only having one. 

Well I read your blog


----------



## missyscove

I read your blog! 
I like the chinchilla pictures.  They're (another) of those animals I've always wanted.


----------



## Myia09

*I AM SO EXCITED! SHERRIFS EARS IS JUST UNDER 21 INCHES!!!*

Yaaay  Its literally like 1/4 of a way from being 21 inches. Just barely! That means he is show ready! Whoot!

The next show is in 2 weeks in Tucson..So IDK if James will make the drive, or if registering is open, but I am hopeful!!! Sooooo darn hopeful.

*Ahhhh scritches*



Kisses



Streachin the ears



I sleep





*Pet meeee*










*I sleep wherever.*






*They are sparkley since they just got a dust bath*



You woke me up!


----------



## Myia09

What a great day! I finally got my official ARBA card!
Whoooot! There was a delay because I forgot to put my aparment number, lol.

I am official and ready to go!


----------



## Dragonrain

Cute pictures! That's awesome that Sheriff's ears are the right length now!


----------



## paul2641

Happy to hear that Sheriff made the requirements, Also The chinchillas are amazing, Makes me want to get more NOW, But I first need to get the new cage, AND then save the money for the new chinchillas lol. Good job on the volunteering hopefully it works out, Oh and hopefully you get the extra job.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I read your blog, don't always post but I enjoy reading about the buns and the chins.

Just love those ears! I love this picture. What a beautiful bun.


----------



## undergunfire

You might kill me when I say this, but I always thought Chins looked like such boring pets. I must have it all wrong, so now I have a ton of questions....

Don't Chins live to be like 20 years? 
Are they cuddly or just like to be pet?
How much do they weigh when adults?
Do they have to be kept in pairs?
What is their personality like?
Can you litter box train them?
Why can they only have fleece fabric?
Are they generally healthy? If not, what is their main health issue?
Can you let them run around a room? If so..what needs to be "chin-proofed'?
Do they make any vocal noises?


I think that is it. Oh....can you post a video of them?


----------



## Myia09

OMG I am so glad you asked. LOL.

They can live 10-15 years. I am glad 

The cuddly fact..let me tell you. They are not still creatures. They like to jump, play, all over the place (Which is why they are SO entertaining) MOST chinchillas don't like to be held. Casanova has no problem being held for short periods, but Valentine and Romeo do. They also will run away when you try to get them LOL. But they love what I call "Chin scritches" which is scratch under the chin. they make and ADORABLE "Chinese" face. LOL. But they are independent. They will run up to you, jump on you though.

A good adult will weight about 800 grams. Sometimes it can be lower, like Ebony chinchillas tend to go as low as 600 grams. They really are the size of rats, but thier fur is so thick and plush, lol.

They don't have to be kept in pairs, they do fine, but I reconmend it. It gives them a play mate when your gone. Bonding can be hard, although I have had no problem with it. It is easier than bonding buns. A lot easier.

No litter box training here. They just poop, I have been told (Not 100% on this) they can't control when they poo. As for peeing, its is relativly oderless (they are very oderless animal)

Personality is just like trying to describe a bunny. Each Chin has a different personality of course. Valentine is a sneaky, michevious little devil. He likes to steal treats and show me his testicals (LOL no I am not kidding, thank god they are not noticable)
Casanova is such a sweetheart, gentle, kind.
Romeo so far I am still deciphering.
I would say overall: Sneaky, playful, outgoing, troublemakers (in a good way), active

Chins are great chewers. The worst. They are very suspectible to impaction, and you must be wary of what you put in thier cage. Plastic is a HUGE no-no as MOST chins (Mine don't) will chew on plastic, and either chock or get long-term impaction. Fleece is popular because its a harder fabric to chew and the fibers are a lot more degradable than other fabrics (Even cotton) My chins don't chew on it.

They are super healthy. But they are fragile..don't grab them too hard. It is not a fragile as a new born baby, but you do have to be careful. The most "common" is poor skin due to not enough dust baths (Although I have heard of too many!)
They are also can get ringworm very easily or other skin problems, but with proper care and dust baths these can be avoided.

You can let them run around, but they will chew. I would suggest the bathroom since there is no carpet (My chins don't chew carpet, but it does happen) and its easy to clean the dust from thier dust bath. They have chewed on the cabnients (Not major however) and the love to destory toilet paper. They are jumpers too, literally Valentine once jumped 4 feet from the ground. No joke.

As for noises, the are pretty much quiet but some they can make noises. Here is a great website that is pretty accurate. http://www.chinchilla-sounds.de/index_en.htm

I will work on the video..I never posted one before but lets see!


Other facts:
Rabbits carry Pasturelies (Sp?) dormat that is deadly to chins, so I wouldn't reconmend housing in the same room. Obviously I live in an aparment, but the cage is also high enough to wear Sheriff can peer over, but other than that there is no contact.
Buying wood for them to chew on CAN be expensive.
Dust is realivly cheap, but you have to order it online (Pet store dust is crap)
Cages are expensive because they need a high quality cage. They also can't have plastic shelves, so you need to buy/make wood shelves (Easy to do)
Great brands of food are Purina Show Rabbit, Mazuri, and Oxbow. They also get unlimted timothy hay.
They are very sugar intolerant. Treats must be giving sparingly, but there are some treats (Rosehips) that can be given daily
They are nocternal mostly, but do play during the day. My chins are most awake 6pm-1 am. But with good shelves, you can barley hear them play.
Very oderless, clean animals
Umm..I think thats it! LOL!


----------



## Myia09

Thanks Wabbitdad! I hope the judges think so too!


----------



## undergunfire

Thank you for answering all of my questions, Myia! You sure do know a lot .

They seem interesting as pets, but I don't think they are for me. I really like a lazy pet...maybe because I am not a super active person. I had female rats and I wasn't too fond of their personalities because they are too active, where as males are super squishy and lazy .

I will have to come to your house one day and see the Chins. I'd love to pet them (I have once when I was a little girl)!


Oh...some guy on my CL is trying to rehome a HUGE Beardie male. He doesnt get along with other Beardies. The guy needed to rehome him by the end of this weekend because he is moving. He only wants $100 and he comes with a 6ft custom cage and a ton of supplies. I thougth about it for a few hours....but I don't know anything about them (just think they are awesome) and don't know if I'd be scared to handle him, lol.
http://prescott.craigslist.org/pet/1607878845.html


----------



## Myia09

He doesn't look that big. That is a great price, esp for such a great cage, although he is on sand thats bad.
Don't be..they rarley bite. Its like saying a rabbit will bite. They are so tame. 
If he is a male, NO DUH he doesn't get a long with other beardies. Usually pairs have to be introduced early, but with males its hard. Even male/female pairs males will bully females to the point of starvation or death. 
If you get him, I could help you out, they are super easy to care for.


----------



## undergunfire

*Myia09 wrote: *


> He doesn't look that big. That is a great price, esp for such a great cage, although he is on sand thats bad.
> Don't be..they rarley bite. Its like saying a rabbit will bite. They are so tame.
> If he is a male, NO DUH he doesn't get a long with other beardies. Usually pairs have to be introduced early, but with males its hard. Even male/female pairs males will bully females to the point of starvation or death.
> If you get him, I could help you out, they are super easy to care for.



He posted pictures in another ad and I think the Beardie looked huge. I can't take him because I don't have $100 to spare and I don't want to rush into caring for something of a species that I have never cared for before, LOL! Plus, we are moving to the east coast in *hopefully* 3 years and I don't know how well a reptile will make the trip. Pluuuus....I'm getting a male mouse from a registered breeder when we go to San Deigo AND I don't think I have space for a 6ft cage.

Ehhhh....too many "Don't do its" stacked against me .


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I read in Undergunfire's blog that you are going to neuter Sherrif? Is that after your done showing him?


----------



## Never2ManyBunnies

Hi Myia. I have been following your blog and not posting. So now I'm posting! I enjoy seeing and hearing about all your animals. And I have been learning about Chins from you as well! Thanks for the education!

Congratulations on Sheriff's growth and good luck at the first show!


----------



## Myia09

Yup, I was going to give him 3 months to see if his ears would be show quality. Since they are, I am going to go to at least 4 shows. If he places good, I will continue for a year or so, until we stop placing, lol. Then he will be neutered. 

Yeah Amy, thats too many negatives :/


----------



## Myia09

*Never2ManyBunnies wrote: *


> Hi Myia. I have been following your blog and not posting. So now I'm posting! I enjoy seeing and hearing about all your animals. And I have been learning about Chins from you as well! Thanks for the education!
> 
> Congratulations on Sheriff's growth and good luck at the first show!


Thank you!  That means a lot!


----------



## undergunfire

LOL...Myia and I talk too much about both of our lives in each others blogs....we should just have a joint blog :laughsmiley:


----------



## silvermoon

I read your blog sometimes too so I thought I'd say hi  Sheriff is a handsome bun and I hope he does well at the shows.

Chins are so cute but too crazy for me. One of my college friends had/has one (named Stitch from Lilo and Stitch) and he would run around and jump everywhere like a spaz.


----------



## RandomWiktor

Aaaaah! The EARS! Too cute


----------



## Myia09

Thanks everyone 
Its nice to know people do read!

Yeah, Chinchillas aren't for everyone. But personally I love 'em 

We still haven't finished Chewies cage, lol. She is living in it, but there isn't a second story shelf or the roof (She can't jump out since its 2 stories)

Well, James and I went to bed pretty late for god knows why, and we both had to be up early (7 am!) and so we hit the bed pretty hard.

Well (Sorry Amy) I am paraoid about wild rats being in my house LOL. I once lived in a place that did have a rat infestion (Not mice, rats) and it scarred the crap out of me, hearing them rustle in the middle of the night.

So last night, I hear these wierd noises. I am about 99% good at decoding all sounds as either the chinchillas or another one of my animals. I just know. I even can tell which chinchilla is jumping. But this I couldn't figure out. 

But I go back to bed figuring it was nothing, then I hear some bigger noises. I can't figure it out. Rats? Giant mutant cockaroaches? Really, I am dead serious. I am not neccisarily afraid, but paranoid. So I get my phone and shine the light where I heard the noise. Then I saw a shadow move! 

But that is what broke it. I know that crazy hair anywhere, even if it is a black shadow. Chewy had pushed open her new cage and deicded to roam. 

So I go, "Oh really Chew? Really?" and she just sits there, comes over and gives me a few kisses like she is making up for something and I shuffle her back into the cage. I can't find the lock, but its 4 am and I need to sleep so I just overlap it, and thankfully it worked. 

What a silly bun.


----------



## Myia09

So I am preparing Sheriff for the show in two weeks (Not this weekend, the next)

I gave him even more greens yesterday, and of course he devored them. I can't find my nail clippers, so it looks like I have to buy another pair. I also need to buy a brush.
I am seriously debating giving him a small bath. Why? Myia was a retard and put the Invermicitn (Sp?) on his fur, not in his mouth. I am retarted, I know. So it left it kind of greasy. He cleaned most of it off, but I can still feel it.

I had to give Chewy a bath one time because her poo stuck to her fur real bad, I think it was stress because it is right when Pinball passed away (I miss you little guy!) but it went well. 

I am sooo excited for the show. I am REALLY afraid that he won't win because his lack of fur on his ears..but I was told my pamnock that isn't DQ because the standard doesn't call for well furred ears.

I think he has great ears, although maybe small, but his body is great.

I am glad James is taking us, I was really afraid he wouldn't because of the drive (Its a 2 hour drive to Tucson) AND he has been to Tucson 2 this week! Once for a concert last Tuesday, and Today for his Nephews birthday!

I am having problems with the AZ chinchilla breeder here. She is really offish with me, just because I didn't adopt a beige chinchilla from here when I was looking at one. He was a rescue, but wouldn't do well with other chinchillas, so I said no after a lot of deliberation. The only work she did was take photos. She didn't drive him to me or anyting. And at that time, I had NO room for a second cage, and I really wanted a bonded trio. So that makes me a bad pet parent? Ugh. Whatever.

She got the Humane Society called on her anyways because someone reported her for lack of care. I need to check to see if it was resolved or not. She has over 200 chinchillas, breeders and rescue. That is a bit too much.

I am really debating getting Chew a partner when she is spayed. I had Amy I think ask (Maybe someone else) why I don't bond Sheriff and Chew.
Well A. Sheriff won't be nueterd for a long time (Year plus)
B. I know most people say it doesn't matter, but I don't feel comfortable with a 10-12 pound rabbit with a 2 pound rabbit. He already at 4 lbs was smooshing her and being rough unitnetionally.

We will see..we will see.


----------



## paul2641

Well you could always take a rescue Mini rex like you always wanted to bond to Chewi?


----------



## Myia09

Thats what I am thinking Paul, but I am worried about how large Mini Rex's are too. Like right now, I don't have a room for anything more than another 2lb dwarf. So a 6lb Mini Rex would be out of the question until I move. I just need to wait and see.


----------



## undergunfire

Sometimes a smaller breed of rabbit actually needs more space then a larger breed because they are more active. A Mini Rex rounds off at around 4lbs, I think. A Lionhead and a Mini Rex would be a good pair size wise, but honestly...it makes no difference in bonding. I wouldn't think twice about bonding a 10 pounder with my 3lbs Lionhead if they did well on a bunny date.


----------



## Myia09

Yes, they are more active so they get more playtime, is usually all it means.
But I have to disagree. Sheriff was constantly tumbling over Chewy, ect ect. When he is a full 10 lbs, I would hate to see what would happen, because I do feel it would be dangerous. Hmm I don't know :/


----------



## undergunfire

But you have to remember that neither Sheriff or Chew are spayed/neutered and that Sheriff is a baby . Once they are older & speutered then things may change.


----------



## Dragonrain

When you gave Chewy a bath did her wool all shrink up and look funny? Haha I had to give Barnaby a bath once, and his wool looked like a sweater that was left in the drier too long. It went back to normal after he was all dry and brushed though. 

Barnaby is about 2lbs right now too. Ziggy is 4lbs and Berry is almost 5. I don't think that much of a size difference is any problem, at least I've never had any problems due to their sizes. With all Barnaby's crazy hair, he doesn't even look that much smaller. 

Whoa page 12 already! Your blog is popular.


----------



## Myia09

Haha, kinda of. She just looked like a rat. I kept her in a towel though because I was afraid she would be too cold and get sick.

Well, 4-5lbs isn't an issue.
Were talking about a 2lb rabbit with a 12lb rabbit, as his family lines were very large. His mother was 12 and her father was 11. I simply don't want to do it becasue I feel the size difference is too great. It is not like they are already bonded or anything, and I don't want to risk Chewy getting hurt by Sheriff. End of story really 

Plus I don't even know if Chewy wants another partner after Pinball. She hasn't liked a rabbit since, and I don't think it has anything to do with her not being spayed. 

Sheriff IDK if I will ever get a partner for. He is too "Dog" like and person social


----------



## undergunfire

*Myia09 wrote: *


> She hasn't liked a rabbit since, and I don't think it has anything to do with her not being spayed.


I can bet you the cost of her spay that it does . Before Molly was spayed, I had her playing in the hallway at our old house...Morgan pushed the gate open from the bunny room and Molly instantly attacked him (he did not provoke her). Now that Molls has been spayed for 2 months, she will no longer attack Morgan.

So, spaying & neutering does make a huge difference in a rabbits hormones. Of course, both rabbit needs to be spayed and neutered before attempting a bond...otherwise, its just too risky.


----------



## Dragonrain

I agree, spaying/neutering does make a huge difference! 

Oh and I mentioned 4-5 lb bunnies working out with my 2lb Barnaby, because of the mini rex comments.


----------



## Never2ManyBunnies

I'm certainly not an expert on English Lops and have never shown any. But, I don't think a lack of fur on the back side of the ears is an issue. I have an e-lop that has thin fur on the back of his ears. I haven't shown him, but did get him from a breeder and he was sold as "show quality".

I have also been going to rabbit shows, just to observe, learn, and dream. lol. At the last show I went to a few weeks ago, I tried to watch the judging very closely, and did not see or hear the judge comment on lack of fur on the ears. They did comment on ear shape and size, of course. And while I did not get to check out each e-lop closely, I did see at least a few that had thin fur on the back side of the ears. (I was checking it out because I was curious about this, for some reason!) Of course, if you find out otherwise, please let me know!


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren

So wonderful to see your happy family-- I love all your pics! These below are especially squee-worthy to me!  

Myia09* wrote: *


> I sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I sleep wherever.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You woke me up!


----------



## Myia09

Hehe yeah I love sleep time photos.

Well I have some *Bad* news.
It makes me pretty angry, so I am keeping it short. Amy kind of knows what going on, so yeah.

James is taking off band practice this week to go to the Renissance Festival for his friends bday. 
He also has gone to Tucson (hour-2 hour drive) twice this week by himself, once to go to a conccert then the other to a family birthday party which he ended up hanging out with his friend pretty much.

Well he would have to take band practice off again the following week to take me to the show, and drive to Tucson again, so he said no. 

I have no way of getting there myself; even if I could drive his stick shift, I do not have a license (long story, well not really I just have not got it)

We will see if it is a for sure no..I really can't tell. But I am pretty sure it is.

Whatever. We will see.


----------



## undergunfire

James makes me want to :boxing and I haven't even met him yet.

:hug: to you. Do you know of anyone from the PHX area who has room in their car for you and Sheriff to travel to the show? I bet if you posted on the Yahoo group "AZBunnySwap" you might find someone willing to help you out .


----------



## Myia09

Amy how do I find that group? I don't know anything on how to do that.


----------



## Myia09

Well, were not going. But I told him we are 100% going to the next show on April 17th and he agreed.
I am really tierd of doing things for him, and that sounds horrible to me. But I feel like I do everything for him, follow his schedule, and wait on him and I get nothing. He barely asks questions about me volunteering or anything. 
We talked last night, and I think it helped a lot.
There is a 'Pretty Thing Peepshow" tonght, and were going despite him being sick, which makes me feel better.
Its a sideshow/burlesque show (I am totally into that kind of scene) and I am excited.

Sheriff really got me angry last night. We put down some plastic carpet protectors last night, and he wouldn't stop "Digging" them. I have a fleece blanket and towel in there, so IDK what he was doing. Then he was just making TONS of noise..doing god knows what. We have never had a problem with this. So at 2 am I put him in the bathroom with water and food. I was really frustrated, but I felt awful this morning about it. I just can't wait until they get thier own room.

Then the chins were doing a lot of "Chasing" but it was making me nervous how bad it was..
What is going on is Valentine is always been the dominant one, but I think Romeo wants to be, or soemthing with dominance. So I had to seperate Romeo and Valentine. So Casanova and Romeo are in one level, and Valeninte in the other. I hope this is temporary. Then this morning I went to pet Romeo and he "barked" at me (Its like saying "Back Off") and I thought he might bite me, which I have NEVER had a chinchilla bite me. He didn't, and I pursuaded him with some major chin scritches.

I am going to be gone until late today, so there is no bonding time I can spare. But James will probably take of work tomorrow since he is sick (Which is frustraing on my part due to finances) and he can keep an eye on them.

My mother has a hamster that used to be mine, but I gave it to my sister because she fell in love with him. He was a rescue, an older Syrian. Well my mom went out and bought a CHINCHILLA cage for him. Its huge! I had to tape the ledges and ramps because the spaces were way to large for him. Literally a CHINCHILLA cage..She was just complaining about money to me, and this cage is $110 cage! Well, at least he is livin the good life. I wish I could get my hamster that..but I don't have $110, and I would buy it for the chins who need it more. I keep looking on craigslist, but there has been nothing good.

Hmmm..


----------



## Myia09

I am royally screwed..The same person has French Lop babies and two are does. I almost got a French Lop when I wanted a Flemmie, but passed it up. Now I am dying over here. 
Then she also has a blue VM lionhead buck. Sooo perfect for chewy.
Must..resist..temptation..


----------



## Dragonrain

Haha good luck with that! I think I'd have a very hard time resisting that lionhead! Then again, I don't need anymore boys. If I get another rabbit anytime soon, it has to be a female!

I think you should take a picture of the hammy in his chin cage! I'd love to see that. That's one lucky hamster!


----------



## pOker

Ahh!
1.Your moms hamster is quite lucky.
2.Sorry James wont bring you to where you want to go..
3.I was looking at your pictures of the chinchillas-OH MY GOODNESS THEY ARE TOO CUTE! It makes me want one.


----------



## Myia09

Yeah..they are adorable.
They were chasing really bad last night. Or Valentine was chasing Casanova. But now they are doing fine, so IDK. This girl on the chinchilla fourm was really negative about it saying I need to seperate them them or they will fight to death. She is pretty high ranking, but I don't know about that. 

Soooo I really debated putting this on the blog, but I will.
My 2 female chins will be here in 3-4 weeks, she said the "First half" of March.
But in the meantime, I found another breeder in AZ. I am pretty excited about this, but even more she has a pink-white female and a violet female, great additions to my herd (and future breeding)
And a tan boy. If the tan male is a dark enough tan, I might get him too.

But this is all hypothetical. I am waiting on photos from her and prices which should be given this weekend (She works a lot during the week but told me she would have them by the weekend)

I have also decided to get Chewy a dwarf partner for sure, just probably not right now. I am just going to wait it out and see. 

Well, not much to report :/


----------



## paul2641

Oh excitement Myia, Does your life ever calm down when it comes to the world of animals.....NO!


----------



## Myia09

No, no it doesnt. lol.
Well I gave all 3 chinchillas play time, they did well, then they all went into the cage, did well but twoards the end of the night they were chasing a little bit, so I seperated them again.
Ugh this is going to be hard work.

Plus I ran out of dust bath so I have to quickly order some because its a tad humid outside so I am worried about it (Pet store dust = trash, I have to order mine online.)


----------



## Myia09

Sheriff cuddling under the sheets of the bed




The "play dead" sleep pose


----------



## Myia09

I guess I should explain above said photo..this morning I found Sheriff on the bed as usual..but this time he made his way under the sheets and found him a little nap place!

It was sooo cute. So I sat there with him and he gave me a bunch of kisses and I petted him. Just like a dog!

I am going to buy beds for chew and sheriff..I think they would most appreciate it.

BTW..on the topic of getting Chewbacca a mate, James wants to get a netherland dwarf, but I am still so hurt from Pinball's passing, IDK. Plus he was soo independent.
I want something small, but I *Decided to take votes!*
Some breeds I am thinking..Nethies, Hollands, another lionhead, mini rex ,ect. Something no larger than a Mini Rex.


----------



## undergunfire

*Myia09 wrote: *


> BTW..on the topic of getting Chewbacca a mate, James wants to get a netherland dwarf, but I am still so hurt from Pinball's passing, IDK. Plus he was soo independent.
> I want something small, but I *Decided to take votes!*
> Some breeds I am thinking..Nethies, Hollands, another lionhead, mini rex ,ect. Something no larger than a Mini Rex.


The best thing you can do it take her to an adoption event for BHRR AFTER she is spayed, so she can pick her own bunny (no matter the size). You don't want to get one for her because it may not work out (kind of like a planned marriage).

Now you also have to ask yourself if you will have the time to bond the rabbits between shows with Sheriff, bonding multiple Chins, breed/whatever the geckos, school, work, etc. Bonding is hard work....I'm currently trying with Molly and Morgan and its tough to find the time to do it.


----------



## Myia09

Well..this would be my..fourth bond with rabbits?
I have done this before 

I bonded Chewy and Pinball, Simba and Miss Kitty, and Simba with Chewbacca (Although they were seperated because my mom wanted to keep Simba..they were only bonded for like a couple weeks, and thankfully it wasn't a problem seperating them)

Its the same with Chinchillas..everyone talks about how hard it is, time consuming, ect, and really I don't find it that hard.
I feel people are so afraid of it, at the little bit of signs of fighting, they seperate the animals. Some dominance humping/chasing/ect needs to happen in order for the process to go.
None of my rabbits or chinchillas have even been hurt during bonding, and all of my bonding has been successful.

The chins "chasing" right now is the most difficulty I have had.

Again with the spaying..LOL..it is going to be done..patience! I feel like everyone is on my back about it, and I really don't see why. She doesn't have behavioral problems or health problems from it. 

And again, I dissagree with it making a difference. She was bonded to an unspayed female before, as well as Miss Kitty and Simba were unspayed when they first bonded for months. Spaying doesn't change PERSONALITIES, it changes habits.

Another thing, there is no rabbits at Brambley that I feel would suit me or chewy..but this isn't planning for right now. This is for planning when we move and get the rabbit room.


----------



## paul2641

Yeah I agree Myia I think people are too afraid of what might happen when bonding, Being honest my rabbits have been put out in the run left have a little scrap sort out who is the top dog and now there all happy, You need to let them fight it out before they can be friends, If you don't let them pick a top dog through a small fight it is only going to get worse with time.


----------



## Myia09

*Did everyone miss that adorable photo of Sheriff or something????*

lol. I thought it was adorable.

Rabbits doing fine, Chins are bonding right now, going semi-decent.

Found a GREAT place for produce..will be posting a thread about it. 

That Chinchilla cage I told you my mother got for the hamster? Well the hamster wasn't using the levels..so I got the cage! Whoot! It will be a great cage to use. Right now the females are going to go in a Super Pet (Not the rabbit kind, the ferret kind) but it has a bar broken and what not so it is only temporary until
A. I can afford another FN
B. I can put a FN somewhere lol

Rabbits got some oats today which is there favorite treat, but they haven't had any in about 3 weeks. They gobbled it up, they were so happy! lol!


----------



## Myia09

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=54786&forum_id=1


----------



## Myia09

So I castrated the chinchillas today.

Kinda literally LOL.

I trimmed thier whiskers about 1/2 inch. I really hate doing this because I love thier long whiskers, but it helps with aggressive chins.

I clipped but I kept them sepearate and right now I just seprated them and guess what! No aggression! So far...lol.

They are nocturnal so tonight will be the test. 

I lost my bus pass so I had to miss 2 of my classes today..and I missed them tuesday too...and another day when I was sick. So my 3rd absence. It is really stressing me out. THANK GOD James can take me to math class..


----------



## Myia09

Sheriff really is a dog, I have evidence


----------



## undergunfire

Sheriff is more of a dog then my actual dog, LOL!!!

I loved that video.

must.get.e.loppy
:run:


----------



## Myia09

Amy, they are my favorite breed. I have heard nothing but great things about Elops. Sheriff really brightens my life. 

Don't get me wrong, I love my chewy, but everyone with a dwarf can agree they are independent. She gives me kisses, and runs away.

Not Sheriff..he really is teh best bunny *goes hugs chewy..I still love you!*


----------



## missyscove

Adorable video! Please send me Sheriff.


----------



## hln917

Too cute! Are you going to teach him to fetch next? :biggrin2: Word of advice, make sure you don't train him to attack the sock. Hubby once "trained" Sebastian to attack the white sock. However hubby was finished playing but Sebastian decided he wanted to play more. Well he started to attack the sock on hubby's foot andbitit hard!:shock:


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw cute video!!!

I've been trying for like a year now to try to teach my dog NOT to play with socks, haha.


----------



## Myia09

Yeah, maybe fetch next! I need to buy a clicker for sure...have him do lots of tricks!

A little update on the chins..Casanova fur was chewed not badly, but bad enough to constitiute a temporary sepration from valentine for at least a month, and then I will try to bond them again. Romeo is still with Casanova, but if I hear any chasing at all, Casanova will be housed alone.
Sigh..how dissapointing.


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910

Awwwwww, after seeing the pictures of your chinchillas, I think I want one!! They are sooo cute! Actually, all of your animals are adorable. Awesome blog..I hope someday you are able to open your own rescue/exotic pet store! Awesome tattoos you have, too. Did they hurt? I know I'd feel the same way about seeing abused animals..i'd never be able to handle that. Just seeing those sad SPCA commercials make me cry. =( I'd love to get a job someday working with animals..I love being around them!


----------



## Myia09

*I really think everyone should go to page 12 and look at the sleeping photo of sheriff. How could you pass that up? lol *

I need to find a clicker..I am really serious about training him to do more tricks.


----------



## Myia09

*LoveMyRabbit0910 wrote: *


> Awwwwww, after seeing the pictures of your chinchillas, I think I want one!! They are sooo cute! Actually, all of your animals are adorable. Awesome blog..I hope someday you are able to open your own rescue/exotic pet store! Awesome tattoos you have, too. Did they hurt? I know I'd feel the same way about seeing abused animals..i'd never be able to handle that. Just seeing those sad SPCA commercials make me cry. =( I'd love to get a job someday working with animals..I love being around them!



Thanks 

Eh, I have my ribs tattooed, so not really compared to that.


----------



## Myia09

So yesterday I went to the Renissance Fair..it was alright. It was for James friends bday..I honestly think its pointless (You just look at stuff you cant buy, lol)

Well the two best friends (Both girls) got into the stupid high school drama they are soooo prone to and never get out of..I dont' want to go into details but it was really freakin stupid. 

Well 4 hours into the drama, I started to get a severe migrane..I used to get them really bad, was on permenent medication and morphin IV drips, the works. I haven't had a bad one in like two years, but last night it was just getting worse and worse
I kept telling James I needed to go home (We were at his parents house and his home city which is a hour drive from our place) and it just was not happening due to the drama.
So I ended up throwin up in pain, and still no go. Then finally I threw up again and was bawling my eyes out..the girls got it through that they needed to leave and solve the drama elsewhere.
James was really worried and started going crazy lol. Running around to get me things, fixing the tire in the rain, ect. It was so adroable.
Now I am feeling slightly better, but I still have a headache.

The rabbits are fine, doing the normal. Sheriff peed everywhere on the liner I have and not in the litter box. It was pretty frustrating. 
Chewy is perfect as normal 

Chins are ok..still seperated. My females Chinchillas look like they will arrive March 20th! So excited!

Nothing else much to report..


----------



## Myia09

Ugh I just made a list of what I need/want to buy for the animals.
DOES IT EVER END???!!!

FN:
Zebra Fleece Liner
2 Chin Spins
1 hidey house or hammock for upper cage
New Shelves because they are dirty
2 metal crocks for food
Glass water bottles
2 hidey houses wood

Super Pet:
Wood Ledges
Fleece liner
Hidey house wood
Hammock and/or cube house
Glass water bottle
Metal crock for food

Rabbits:
Pet beds
Metal crock for water bowl for sheriff
Fleece liner for 2nd story

Parakeets:
New toys

Geckos:
New matching water bowls
New 20 gallon tank
Background

Fishtank:
Hood

Thats like $200 right there..ugh..I know I can get a lot for discounted prices. It will an interesting feat.


----------



## paul2641

Ha Ha, Myia you need to cut back on your animal expenses to have some money for your own self, I wouldn't bother getting more shelves if the ones they have do the job.

Anyway good luck.


----------



## Myia09

I know right? I am out of makeup even. I am a sucker. Its true.


----------



## Dragonrain

Ah good luck with all that! I do the same thing, make lists of stuff I want to get for the pets. None of it is stuff they really need, but I love to spoil them. In the mean time, I'm spending all my money on them, and I really need to go clothes shopping and stuff for myself, but I never have the money too. 

Sorry about your migraine. I get them pretty bad once in awhile, but not nearly as often as I use too (thankfully!). 

Sorry about all the drama too. I would hate that. I had some friends like that, and I just don't really talk to them much anymore.


----------



## paul2641

*Myia09 wrote: *


> I know right? I am out of makeup even. I am a sucker. Its true.


Yeah I want new glasses, And mam said the animals are costing too much, So I have kinda cut down on the luxuries just 1 hay instead of the 2 varieties, Although she shouldn't be using that as an excuse since my perscription on my glasses is outdated and not strong enough Grr :X.


----------



## Myia09

Aw that sucks Paul 
Yeah, well some of that stuff I need but we will see on the wants and such.

So you all know I am getting a Brown Velvet Female and a Ebony female chinchilla..(although I hate this photo of the brown velvet...because she doesn't look brown lol)










Well I found another breeder in Arizona, and she has two chinwillas I love. A tan male:



and a pink white female:




That I am pretty sure I am going to get. I haven't put down a deposit yet, but so far the convo is going well. These will be the last of the chinchillas, as I have reached my number limit. The great news is all four above are paperd..so down the road it may be a possibility.
Just wanted to share, even though some people don't agree


----------



## Myia09

Edit: 

If your wondering what the differene the brown velvet and the tan are, since I realized how alike they look in those photos, it is not only genetics, but a tan is a ebony carrier that is solid..meaning a solid color.

Brown Velvets (Or black velvets like my Casanova is) have white bellies.


----------



## Myia09

Please let me out of the cage?



The Regal bunny




When Sheriff was out for play, I heard a loud noise. Thinking he tipped something over and broke it, this is instead what I found, bunny in a bathtub


----------



## Myia09

Since I had to seperate the chins, I re-did the levels.

Level 1: (still needs a hay rack and such, thats what the list was made for)




Level 2: Sorry for the mess..but Valentine is such a darn messy chinchilla.




As you see, they still need hay racks and metal crocks along with wood hidey houses. Valentine needs a fleece hammock or cube house still.


----------



## Myia09

Hmm, more random postings. I cant "edit" my last post, so whatever.
I have 2 cages for the new chinchillas, a large one for the females and a small one for the lone male. But I am going to be buying another Ferret Nation for the females.
My plan is to bond the Tan male with one of the males (Be it valentine or another) so all 4 males will be in 1 FN.

The females will have the other FN. I am going to do a Leopard print theme, since the boys is Zebra. The set up will be pretty much the same (I love the fleece tubes and such) I am again confident I can bond all 3 females (The ebony and brown velvet are already bonded) but if not, I can just seperate the cage.

I am going to save a lot of money this time because james is going to make all the shelves and hidey houses.
As for the fleece, I am either going to have Amy make me some, or do it myself. I can do the FN liner myself, but not the hammocks or cubes.
So the only thing I really need to buy is the fleece tubes which will only be about $23 dollars.

A friend of mine chinchilla has a case of impaction from eating plastic. It scared the crap out of me, my chins have never chewed on plastic (Their dust bath is plastic) but now I have removed everything slightly plastic lol, which encases just the dust bath. I really hope her chin pulls through.


----------



## paul2641

JEALOUSY all those chinchillas are absolutely perfection, My question is as I'm confused are you getting 4 more chinchillas or more then 4 lol, CONFUSION to the MAX?

I really love Ebonys.

I'm excited, Fingers crossed I can get a ferret nation.


----------



## Myia09

4 chinchillas, lol. I already have 3 (casanova, valentine, romeo) for a total of 7. All four are pictured in that post above. 

The girl with the pink white and tan also has 4 breeding pairs that she said she would take photos of to send me, but I am not interested, I could only take in 1 more female and that would be at my max, so yeah.

I hope so too! I love my FN.


----------



## Never2ManyBunnies

Cute picture of Sheriff in the tub. Hope he doesn't learn to turn the water on next!


Nice cages for the Chinchillas - they look so inviting! What lucky little chinchillas to have such a good caretaker (parent...slave....??) 

And I can't leave out the "Regal Bunny" ... such a pretty bun!!


----------



## Dragonrain

Chewy's hair looks so neat in that pictures, compared to how messy Barnaby's hair usually looks!

So many new chins, how exciting! Do you have any name ideas yet?


----------



## Myia09

Nope, no names, lol. Well, I may not get the tan. She told me he is very aggressive twoards other MALE chinchillas..and while yes I can seperate him in his own cage, what about play time and other things? It makes me really nervous.

Thanks Never2ManyBunnies...yes slave is a good name.

*So I got my "Official Guide Book Raising better Rabbits and Cavies* from the ARBA today.

What a great book! So full on great information!
I am REALLY dying for a textel guine pig..so is james! lol!
They are so adorable!

The rabbits are the same, Chewbacca chewed through my phone cord..I haven't told James. I am not sure what I am going to do..lol. 
Sheriff was giving major cuddles yesterday, but I really need to break him of his "love kisses" habit.

Well..I think thats it!


----------



## Myia09

Nope, no names, lol. Well, I may not get the tan. She told me he is very aggressive twoards other MALE chinchillas..and while yes I can seperate him in his own cage, what about play time and other things? It makes me really nervous.

Thanks Never2ManyBunnies...yes slave is a good name.

*So I got my "Official Guide Book Raising better Rabbits and Cavies* from the ARBA today.

What a great book! So full on great information!
I am REALLY dying for a textel guine pig..so is james! lol!
They are so adorable!

The rabbits are the same, Chewbacca chewed through my phone cord..I haven't told James. I am not sure what I am going to do..lol. 
Sheriff was giving major cuddles yesterday, but I really need to break him of his "love kisses" habit.

Well..I think thats it!


----------



## irishbunny

I lurrrrve guinea pigs :inlove: Them and bunnies are my favourite pets


----------



## paul2641

Oh Myia I totally love Texel Guinea pigs another reason why Ireland sucks and America rocks >.< .

Oh and the petshop hasn't heard anything from suppliers about ferret nations Grr.


----------



## Dragonrain

That sucks about your phone cord! I know the feeling - when Zeus was alive he chewed through like 5 of them. 

Guinea pigs are cute. I've never had one before but I have a friend who is obsessed with them.

I've been meaning to ask you, what kind of incubator do you use for your leopard gecko eggs? Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## Myia09

I used to have a incubator from llreptile...just a basic $40 that worked great. I sold it when I was done breeding, and have not bought a new one yet since my females are not ready to breed yet.

So, James and I were going through rabbit breeds and such, and we really have our heart on *English Angoras*

Now, I wanted to rescue a LARGE bunny..for Sheriff down the road when he is retired from showing. I guess I am feeling "purebred" guilt, but James and I have decided we want an Angora as a partner for Chewbacca.

While they are slightly bigger, I think due to same body size they will be a great pair (Of course assuming they get along)

I have not found a single breeder in AZ, so it looks like we will have to keep our eyes open at the April 17th Rabbit show in Tucson, and when we go to Bunny Fest in September.

James really is in love with getting an angora..and it make me feel really great! Its so nice when he is not only suportive, but intersted!

We also talked that if we can't find an angora, a Jersey Wooly would be a great substitute. 

The rabbits are fine, as usual. Both of them are peeing ON THE MATS though..not even on thier fleece blankets..its calls for a lot of washcloths and vinegar, lol.

Chins are doing well, parakeets, and geckos too.

Fat Hammie as lost about 1/3 of his fat wieght...I wish i had a gram scale (My last one broke)

Well..thats all I guess.


----------



## paul2641

OH HECK you steal everything from My wish list FIRST chinchillas then ENGLISH ANGORAS Grr.

I can't wait till you get one, And when you do I DEMAND daily pictures lol.


----------



## Myia09

Hahaha I guess I do Paul!
Well, it really does look we are going to have to wait until september to get one, IF they are for sale at the show in CA..if not I shall die. lol


----------



## paul2641

Why have plans changed relating to the Tucson show?


----------



## Myia09

Well I doubt they will have an Angora...but we will see.


----------



## Cabrissi

Your buns and chins are beautiful... I never knew chinchillas came in so many different colours - really stunning! English Angoras are one of the buns on my 'someday' wishlist. A lady I know through spinning has them and they have the funniest little personailities!


----------



## undergunfire

Bunny Fest in SD, CA isn't a rabbit show...it's like a huge meet up of rabbit people - vendors, rescue bunnies for adoption will be there, rabbit grooming booths, etc. Its probably very pro-rescue since its put on by the San Diego House Rabbit Society.

Have you checked Petfinder for an English Angora for adoption?


----------



## Dragonrain

I've seen Angoras on petfinder before, you should take a look!

Jersey Woolies are one of the breeds that my fiance and I plan to get in the future


----------



## Myia09

I found zero..even within the surronding states. I found a girl in TN, but she is like dead set on sending me a breeding pair, and pay for the $350 shipping..I just can't afford it, or want a breeding pair.
We will just wait it out.

I totally had a different thing in CA I must be thinking of Amy..the girl we got simba from said she want to San Diego to "Bunny Fest" and thats where she got all her new rabbits (All purebreds)


----------



## mistyjr

That is funny.. I have a tort lionhead and hes name is Simba... I say that on your blog of on of your lionheads named that...


----------



## Myia09

I no longer have Simba, but yeah thats pretty funny.
So, Sheriffs biting has gotten worse, although I haven't been bit since the chin/couch incident. 

My in-laws live on a large property, and there is baby bunnies in thier horse barn where all the hay is. I caught a peek at a cheasnut baby scampering away. They are so adorable 

Chewbacca is a perfect angel, although I have noticed she doesn't come out of her cage very often, but now that I think of it, when she didn't have access to go back into the cage, she would just lay next to it a lot. She is such an angel. 

Chinwhillas are good. I get thier dust today, so I am pretty happy about that.

Well, thats it besides the large holes I have punched in my ears..lol. Sleeping was a tad difficult, but no worries. I did wake up to a literal mountain of dried blood behind my left ear..it was disgusting. I have to admit. They are slightly sore, but ok. Punches heal pretty fast, its just a matter of getting used to it and such.

I am going to order some plugs (Even though I can't change the jewlrey for 6 months) that are black with white anchors on them. I also realy like this stainless steel pair that has swallows cut out.


----------



## paul2641

Hey, Myia question what company make the ferret nations?


----------



## undergunfire

I'm being nosy and going to answer you, Paul :laughsmiley:....Midwest makes the Ferret and Critter Nations.


----------



## paul2641

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I'm being nosy and going to answer you, Paul :laughsmiley:....Midwest makes the Ferret and Critter Nations.


Thanks a billion Amy my petshop has been trying to track down the makers so they could order one and I just didn't know, I can tell them this tomorrow.


----------



## Myia09

Well, I am ignoring the mall incident.
Here are some happy chin photos.


----------



## Cabrissi

Aw, so cute! They almost don't look real, they look like some chibi critter made up for an anime!


----------



## Myia09

I have GREAT news..the female chins might be here SATURDAY! Whoot! Sooooo awesome.


----------



## paul2641

Oh cool, Myia excitement all around, What is the "mall indecent"?


----------



## Myia09

I can't talk about it. But I will freaking tell you, if somebody on this board messes up this investigation, you will KILL those rabbits. People are so oblivious to law and how the system works. I understand completley the want to help, but yelling at them will do no good. They will just hide the evidence. They need to be put in legal prosecution. People..I F**** swear. People are RETARTED. It just hurts me badly to see that I messed up, trusted a board, asked people not to do anything, but they dont' care. They want to do what they want to do, even if it isn't the right thing. 
Really, what does PETA do? Raise awareness about certian compainies, but guess what? I don't know of a single company that has gone under due to PETA!
Now get the companies in legal trouble and they do!
And if PETA yells at them, GUESS WHAT? THAT IN NO WAY LEGALLY TELLS THE PLACE THEY CAN'T DO WHAT THEY ARE DOING. THEY WILL CONTINUE IT BECAUSE YOUR LITTLE ORGANIZATION HAS NO POWER.

ajaoeihteoihg

I am seriously pissed off.


----------



## Dragonrain

Someone on this board, I presume? That's really too bad. I hope that things didn't get messed up to badly and that legal action can still be presued. 

I read about the mall incident but didn't reply (uh don't worry I won't say anything - I don't remember the details really anyways, location and such), and noticed that it doesn't seem to be up anymore.

I hope things are resolved in a way that's favorable to the animals involved - that's all I'll say about it. 

Exciting news about the chins! I hope you are able to get them this week.


----------



## Myia09

Its not worth it for me to get upset. I just have to ignore it.

Happy animal photos.


----------



## Myia09

My piercing:


----------



## paul2641

I still don't understand, I missed the mall mishap, Can you PM me the details Myia, BTW you look stunning in the photo.


----------



## Myia09

I can't paul, I am not allowed to talk about what happend. I can tell you when its all over. Sorry 

And thank you for the compliment 

So, I was keeping my eye out for an angora or a jersey wooly when I came across and adorable baby frosty holland lop with only 1 ear. Something about this baby just speaks to me. Maybe if it is a boy, I will get him for Chewy.

I also have calculated Sheriff *Eats 2 cups of pellets a day!* if you don't find that ridicolous, its insane. Literally 2 cups. I have been measuring for 2 weeks. On top of hay, treats, and fresh veggies.


----------



## paul2641

Oh it is ok Myia, I don't want you getting in trouble.

I hope you work whatever it is out.

Oh and it was the truth lol.

And maybe you should start limiting Sheriff slowly?


----------



## hln917

Yes you do look stunning.Interesting piercing, I think. I didn't read your other post re: the piercing b/c you said it wasn't for the squeamish and didn't think my stomach would appreciate it. 

Sorry you're upset about the mall incident. I missed that post also. Yes I have alot of catching up to do. However the pics of your chins and buns are adorable! Hope you have a better night. Keeping my fingers crossed for those rabbits.


----------



## Myia09

Thanks  I didn't think it was a good photo of me at all! lol!

The post is now deleted, so you wont find it! lol.

Thank you again 

The first Roller Derby game of the season is next saturday..I am planning a party for it and everything. I am pretty excited.


----------



## undergunfire

I missed the mall post thing, too....so text me!

Just come and steal Marlin for Chew....I won't care :laughsmiley:.


----------



## Fancy77

WOW u look gorgeous Myia I love the piercing...it is sooo u


----------



## Dragonrain

Awesome piercing! I've had my conch pierced for years now (not punched though - ouch!) and it's one of my favorite piercings 

The bunnies are looking cute, as always!


----------



## Myia09

Thanks for the compliments  The healing is going well, but still sore and there is some bleeding.

Well, if you read my post, Sheriff bit me again, hard. I was crying so hard last night, it surprised me. I don't cry much. But this just put me in tears. I just don't know what it is, or what to do. I am just keeping space, doing everything people reconmended. 
It honestly made me love Chewbacca even more..how sweet and precious she is. It also makes me worry if I get her a bunny partner if it will change (Although when she was with pinball it didn't)
Which brings up when Sherriff bit me, I cried about Pinball too and how much I miss him. I guess this will sound mean, but Pinball was my "good" boy bunny. More independent than Chewy, but the same sweetness.

Today was school day, went to school, toughed out a lot of math homework and studing. I left for school at 10 (woke up at 8:30) and didn't finish till six (I get out of class at 4 though) I finally get home, and as soon as I do, its cleaning cages time. 

The chins got new dust which I am allergic to. I can't stop sneezing. But its way better quality then what they were using before (Blue cloud vs Blue sparkle) so IDK if I should just tough it out for them, because they look like they love it..

So speaking of Chins, I decided I should try to have Casanova alone so his fur can grow back in (It was slightly chewed by Valentine, no bald spots, but he is so thick and fluffy you can see it) so that means having Romeo be with Valentine. I will post progress.

I am really tierd so I will just be around here lurking.


----------



## Myia09

So my mom (Who rarely does anything for me, as mean as that sounds) got me some clothes from Forever 21 (It was them or JC Penny..JC Penny sucks, and I acutally like 21)
It doesn't seem liek a whole lot, but it came to $140 so yeah I am pretty happy.

In white black:
http://www.forever21.com/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=FOREVER21&category%5Fname=top&product%5Fid=2075270607&showBACK=OK#

In white/black:
http://www.forever21.com/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=FOREVER21&category%5Fname=top&product%5Fid=2073370050&showBACK=OK

UGH for some reason I thought thsi was navy/white. But thats ok..it should still be cute:
http://www.forever21.com/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=FOREVER21&category%5Fname=top&product%5Fid=2073851865&showBACK=OK

I am really nervous about this one, but I think it will be cute:
http://www.forever21.com/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=FOREVER21&category%5Fname=top&product%5Fid=2073657591&showBACK=OK

In cream/black:
http://www.forever21.com/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=FOREVER21&category%5Fname=21%5FItems&product%5Fid=2072514780&showBACK=OK#

http://www.forever21.com/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=FOREVER21&category%5Fname=top&product%5Fid=2071443951&showBACK=OK

http://www.forever21.com/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=FOREVER21&category%5Fname=Promo%5FNautical&product%5Fid=2070797661&showBACK=OK

http://www.forever21.com/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=FOREVER21&category%5Fname=top&product%5Fid=2068681158&showBACK=OK



I love love love polka dots, and if you can't see, I love nautical salior images. I am obsessed (Have been since a child!)


----------



## Jessyka

I've noticed the sailor stuff has gotten very popular recently. Very cute clothes! Jealous. :grumpy:


----------



## missyscove

I love Forever 21's website. I can never find cute stuff in their stores, but I have tons of cute stuff I ordered online from them.


----------



## Myia09

Yeah..I love that is in fashion..it used to be so hard to find stuff. I guess its a Catch 22...I mean I wear it because of a lot of personal reasons, and now everyone can wear it, but I really don't over analyze like that.
I really love Sailor Jerry too, but Ed Hardy (who was is apprentice) ripped him off, and horribly too.
I have Salior Jerry tattoos and what not, and come from a long line of family who have tattoos (Be it Salior Jerry or not) and now that is popularized too.

At least I know I am original, lol.

Christina it is the same with me..in stores there is some wierd stuff in the stores, fashions I honestly don't get LOL. But online I can find some things. I am really hard to shop for.


----------



## Myia09

So I found a shirt at Anchor blue that has a evil white chinchilla that looks EXACTLY like valentine and it says "Chinchillin like a Villin"
Of course I bought it and I wear it all the time.

Next free paycheck, I just have to buy
http://www.snorgtees.com/chinchillin-p-824.html

Of course with this:

http://sircritter.com/design/sirrabbit/


----------



## Fancy77

Myia I wouldnt b worried about wearing anything if I were u...I have am sure you could make a potato sack look good


----------



## Myia09

I found him at my doorstep.


----------



## undergunfire

Uh oh....sounds like that's going to be a problem to me . I wonder how Sheriff is going to react with another male (is that what he is?) in the house with all of his current biting issues.

Why would someone dump a purebred adorable Holland Lop at your door step when they could have "sold" him for Easter?


----------



## Myia09

Sorry, I didn't write the story. My mother in laws neighbor dropped of the rabbit in a box with a note saying "Dave (james father) told me James girlfriends does rescue work with rabbits, we don't have time with anymore."

So not my door, but for me. Whatever.
It is a boy. I am going to keep him until I can see if he will bond with Chewy, and hopefully doesn't cause problems with Sheriff.

He is super young..I can't imagine over 12 weeks. So IDK why they "don't have time anymore" What I am thinking is that they bought him for Easter and he pooped and peed everywhere and they decided they didn't want him anymore.

It has me really angry, but thats okay. I have an adorable sweet holland lop.


----------



## Myia09

Well James and I came to the agreement that if and only if he gets a long with Chewy will we keep him which is SO hard because he is so sweet! But I know a seprate bunny isn't what we need right now.
Chewy does need to be spayed, there has been issues in scheduling (Not with just us, with the doctor who is only in twice a week on days I HAVE to go to work and james has school) but it will 100% be by the end of April.

I called Lisa (James mother) and she called the only people it could have been (Dave doesn't talk to a lot of teh nieghbors) and they said exactly what I thought. Bought him as a present for thier daughter, but after a WEEK of having him, they couldn't deal with the "mess"

Lisa was smart and asked where they kept the rabbit and guess what? The bathroom! Thats right!

Thats all she got. They said they were sorry.

You can see how dirty his underside is.


----------



## Myia09

I got another photo of him! Cute little guy.


----------



## paul2641

Ahh Myia ain't he just the cutest pumpkin ever.


----------



## Cabrissi

What a little doll! I hope he gets along with Chewy so you can keep him... :banghead to his previous owners - ugh!!


----------



## cheryl

Oh Myia..he's gorgeous..poor little guythough..i think those people couldhave givenhim more of a chance than just a week!..he looks very sweet and adorable.


----------



## Fancy77

Wow what dumba$$'s but what a adorable bun he is...whats his name???


----------



## Jessyka

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Bought him as a present for thier daughter, but after a WEEK of having him, they couldn't deal with the "mess".


K, I'M GUNNA LEAVE DIS KID ON UR DOORSTEP CUZ IT'Z TAKEN TO LONG TO POTTY TRAIN I DUN HAVE TIEM, NOT THAT I'VE EVEN TRYED. 

:grumpy: I really, really, really, hate people. I hope he gets along with Chewy.


----------



## hln917

*Jessyka wrote: *


> *Myia09 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Bought him as a present for thier daughter, but after a WEEK of having him, they couldn't deal with the "mess".
> 
> 
> 
> K, I'M GUNNA LEAVE DIS KID ON UR DOORSTEP CUZ IT'Z TAKEN TO LONG TO POTTY TRAIN I DUN HAVE TIEM, NOT THAT I'VE EVEN TRYED.
> 
> :grumpy: I really, really, really, hate people. I hope he gets along with Chewy.
Click to expand...


Lol Jess! 

He is so adorable Myia. I hope you can keep him. At least the lady was smart enough to give him to you and not just another person who'll "have no time for the mess." Just didn't like the fact she left him in a box at your doorstep. She should have personally handed him over to make sure he was safe.

I have 2 lops and it's so entertaining watching them hop and run. Sort of a comedy show.


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw what a cute baby! That's sad about his first owners, but a common story. That would be awesome if he bonds with Chewy. I love my holland lops, they're so goofy.


----------



## Myia09

Thanks for all the comments everyone!
Yeah..mind you he was like locked in the box..like to ship him or something.

He is really cute, but I am already have my doubts. IDK. I wasn't planning on acutally getting a bunny for awhile. And I am super paranoid I missexed him..I check him like every other hour LOL.

Plus I had to spend money to build him a cage..money that I was suppossed to buy some foundation and my face wash which I have literally been entirley out of. So its kind of frustrating.

He is a little more distant now (maybe he was just scared yesterday) but still super cute.

We were going to name him Han (Han solo and Chewbacca are best friends in star wars) but I don't like it. So we settled on Kenobi (In which I call him Kenobi-kins, its after Obi-Wan Kenobi)

So, Sheriff bit me again, but it was probably my fault. I was "testing" him through the cage. He didn't break skin, but it made me sad. But the "good" news is, I had James do it and he "nipped" James but didn't bite him like he did with me (I had a really bad red mark and it HURT)

*If anyone can give me activities or bonding things to do with him to help I would REALLY appreciate it*

I am thinking of buying a ball (Its those dog balls with the holes) and putting food it in like Ren did and playing with him.

Chewy is perfect, as usual.

*Hey paul! Its offical..chins arrive on Wendsday at 9:55 am!*

So so so excited!

The rest of the chins are also perfect


----------



## Myia09

So..my mother took me shopping AGAIN. I have been supporting myself since I was 16..I don't knwo what the sudden nice-ness is coming from. Especially since we have been fighting about her drinking. But anyways, I am just happy I finally have some new clothes after all this time!

I also blew my money on a new skincare system (It was way cheaper than I thought though) and some foundation that I was completley out of.

So I am going to go on a personal rant. I am really afraid of aging. Not of getting old, but aging.
How afraid? I started using wrinkle products at the age of 17.
Right now I use Philosophy's "When hope is not enough" and thier eye cream (I forget what it is called) Hope is not enough is a firming serum, not really a wrinkle cream. I also use firming body lotion. I don't know what it is, but aging just really scares me. I guess because I went through a "ugly" phase all my life (lol)until I turned about 17 and started looking better..now I don't ever want to regress.

IDK. But it is also amazing all the money I spend on makeup and such..I really don't know how I do it.


----------



## paul2641

Um where are the pictures of the new chinchillas I want them NOW.


----------



## missyscove

*Myia09 wrote:*


> I guess because I went through a "ugly" phase all my life (lol)until I turned about 17 and started looking better..now I don't ever want to regress.
> 
> IDK. But it is also amazing all the money I spend on makeup and such..I really don't know how I do it.


Sometimes I hope I'm still in my awkward phase... then I remember I'm just a dork and I'm probably destined to be a dork forever.


----------



## Myia09

Paul they don't come to THIS wendsday..so no new photos lol.

So remember how I was talking about that pink white and tan? Well it fell through. I just can't afford it right now, plus I reconciled with the breeder I got into a argument with and she has a 1 week old PW kit, so by the time he is good to go home I should have the money then. 

I am really excited about the new chins coming home. I am setting up thier cage tonight, it won't be THE best, but it will be okay for now until I get another ferret nation. Plenty of room of course, just not as nice.

So, about Kinobe. Its really been hard. I thought I really decided NOT to keep him, and to adopt him out after Easter is long gone, but IDK. Its hard. I do promise not to keep him if he doesn't bond with Chewy, but I at least need to give him a chance!

Sheriff doesn't mind his presence. Sheriff is still offish with me, but "normal" I guess. No incidents.

I am really glad James is my backbone with these rabbits. I tell ya.

So last night I got pretty angry at James friends. They are pretty ignorant, but they think they know it all. 2 of them are photography majors (Although 1 is flunking her classes..her ART classes). Well the one who is flunking her classes is your typical 'Indie" artist who takes pictures of puddles and photoshops them into different colors. Really. She didn't know who Ansel Adams nor Barry Goldwater was (UH your a PHOTO MAJOR HOW DO YOU NOT KNOW?!)

Well I made the mistake of telling his two friends that Ansel Adams has a exhibit at the Phx Art Musuem, and that lead on to the rant of them practically saying he has NO TALENT and it takes NO TALENT TO TAKE PHOTOS OF ROCKS.

Ignorant fools. That is all I have to say. Well, when your as famous as Adams, feel free to say that. BUT YOUR NOT YOU STUPID INDIE PHOTOGRAPHERS WHO TAKE PHOTOS OF A GIRL WITH SCENE HAIR AND ITS "ART". 

Mind you, my living room has about 5 Ansel Adams photos..its decorated mainly with him as the centerpiece. He is the PICASSO of photography. 

Well that leads onto this que, *animal related*

Kelsey (Not one of the photo people) dad has a Macaw who is very loud (of course) Kelsey started complaing how her dad doesn't spend time with her so she throws fits or squacks for attention (Not the birds fault, totally understandable) but then proceeds to say how "Much money they would get for her" and they should "Just sell her and use the money for something good"

By this time I had a couple drinks in me, so I just say 'Yeah where would we be if we just sold animals for PROFIT"

And the conversation alkwardly ended. 

Really, his friends are as dumb as bricks.


----------



## Myia09

So most people who see Chinchillas go into "Chin craze" and really want one without really thinking of care, expenses or animal type. After 4 of my friends expressed interest in my chinchillas, I wrote up a "budget" for them. Thought I would share.

The cost of owning a Chinchilla


The chinchilla itself: 
I recommend buying from a breeder or rescue, which can range from $75-250 depending on the color, sex, and age. Most âpetstoreâ chinchillas are $150, and that is a good price to set as the cost of your animal.
Total cost: $150


The cage:
There are many cage options, but the cages must be large enough for the chinchilla to jump, leap, and run around. Many people (myself included) use Ferret Nations. A FN 141 is about 140 depending on where you get it, and can fit one chinchilla comfortably. You can then upgrade to a FN 142 (Two levels) which is about $200. It is absolutely reasonable, if not under budget, to assume the cage to be at least $175. Do not buy plastic cages with plastic shelves, as not only will these break easily, but will be chewed by chinchillas causing impaction. 


Total cost: $325


The accessories:
You will mostly have to order these online because most petstores do not carry quality items. First you will need wood shelves. These can range in sizes and prices. I am talking all my prices from qualitymutationchinchillas.com because she had great products and cheap prices. For 1 chinchilla:
1 large shelf, 2 medium shelves, 3 small shelves = $50
The more shelves, the better. These will also need to be periodically replaced due to chewing
Having a safe house is important. 1 wood house = $10
Hammocks are a great way for your chinchilla to rest and play 1 hammock = $5
Things like fleece tubes or other fleece items are strongly recommended, but I am going with basics. 


Total accessories= $65
Total cost so far= $390


The food:
Mazuri, Purina Show Rabbit Formula, and oxbow are all great choices. I will be using Purina as the food of choice. These prices are taken from my local feed store, so expect it to change at your feed store, or if you have to buy it online or at a petstore
50lbs of Purina Pellets= 17.50 (Will last about 6 months)
Unlimited hay, usually will go through 1 50lb bag a month =$5


Total cost= $22.50
Total cost so far=412.50


Other items:
Chinchillas need bi-weekly dust baths Kaytee or other petstore brands are NOT quality dust and it usually needs to be ordered online.
3lbs of Blue cloud dust: 7.25 with shipping
Dust bowl (canât be plastic): $15
Chinchillas need wood to chew on to take care of their teeth as well as prevent boredom. Wood goes very fast and is very expensive. I recommend buying in large bulk
6lbs of mixed wood: $65 shipped
You will also need to provide other chew toys for variety, but those can be found by using toilet paper cardboard tubes or ordering other types of chew toys (Pumice, chubba slices, ect) I am going to estimate on this
Extra chewing supplies: $10
Treats are other thing. Rose hips are great treats that chinchillas love and are healthy. Rolled oats (not instant) are other great option. Please stay away from sugary items.
Rosehips: $4.50 for only 2oz
Oats: $.75 a pound at local health store


Total of other: 102.50
Total so far: $515


This is just a VERY rough estimate. Some of these items need to be replaced regularly, some last a couple months. But this is just to show that Chinchillas (As well as most pets!) are VERY expensive animals and should not be bought lightly! Mind you I did not include Veterinarian bills or a lot of other costs!


----------



## cheryl

Myia,as i have mentioned before..we don't have chinchillas here..so i enjoy learning more about them..don't really know much about them either..so it's great to read about them and what their requirements are.

I'm looking forward to seeing your new chins when they arrive


----------



## Myia09

So I am probably a horrible pet parent.
Its spring break, and James wants to spend it in Peoria. So we have been going back every other day for the animals. Well, we went yesterday and all 3 chinchillas were out of the cage. 
Casanova's fur was everywhere. I thought because of the aggression between casanova/valentine I thought valentine seriously hurt casanova.
I found them, and everyone was ok. I cried.
James didn't put a screw on one of the sides and it became loose. I was really so freaking angry I couldn't see straight. 

It seemed Romeo/Valentine bonded (I foudn them together as Casanova was in the other room) so I put them togetehr and casanova alone. Casanova still has fur chewing signs from when he was with Valentine so this will give him time to be along and recouperate.

Then Sheriff attacked me again, again, and again (as in my post in nutrition and behaviour) so were sending him to the vet again to see if he is nueter ready yet. 

This is going to sound messed up, but I don't like him anymore. I know I still love him, but honestly I want nothing to do with him. I can't trust him not to bite. I feel like its been permently severd. I don't know what to do. Him and I were so close before this. 

So basically I am just a bad pet parent and I honestly don't want anything to do with it anymore. 

Chewy is just my sweet baby who does nothing wrong. I love her so much. Kinobe is doing great too. I am becoming attached, so bonding BETTER work, lol.

Anyways, I will go now. :/


----------



## Myia09

Sigh I don't know. I was thinking.
The chinchilla thing was really my fault/james fault. I feel horrible about it. But does it make me a bad parent? I don't think so. I give them so much..the chinchillas take most of my animal budget. I give them play time, lots of love time, everything. 
The same with Sherriff. I mean, Chewbacca loves me doesn't she? Sheriff is just experiancing problems..I just don't what I did to him to make him hate me so much. I really really hope the vet gives us promising news on him, the appointment is next Friday.

I look at my other animals. My hammie is now a healthy weight and super friendly, my birds are pretty tame (Although not completley) but they finally are on a semi decent diet (they still won't touch most veggies) and my geckos are nice and fat, with great encloures.

IDK. I guess everyone is going through this phase.


----------



## katt

I am sorry you are going through some stuff.

I am going to toss an option out that you might not like.

I consider myself a great bunny mom. My rabbits are spoiled and well socialized. They have big cages, lots or run time, veggies every day, ect.

But back about 3 years ago, my roommate got an adorable little mini rex girl named Zooka. She was a cute little 6 week old thing when we got her.

She was my roommates first indoor bunny, and I was there to help her and teach her all the good bunny basics.

But by 4 months of age, Zooka, even with work HATED us. You could simply tell she was unhappy. Even though we spoiled her rotten and tried everything we could, nothing worked.

So after about 2 months of her hating us, and us feeling like terrible people because it got so bad that we didn't want to handle her or anything, we found her a new home.

The odd thing is that she LOVED the people of her new home, she went up for pets, and cuddled, and loved them (still is from what I know).

My point: pets are just like people. Sometimes a pet DOESN'T get along with you, or vis versa. And it doesn't make you a bad pet owner, or evil or anything, sometimes there are just personality clashes.

This might be a case of that.

I am not saying to give up on Sheriff, but think about it as an option that the 2 of you might not get along, and it isn't anyone's fault, just how it goes sometime.


----------



## paul2641

Ahh these set backs happen to everyone Myia just keep your head up and be happy.


----------



## Myia09

Yeah, that is what I am afraid of Katt. I am afraid I will have to rehome him somehow. But I just can't give him to a shelter or rescue, because I don't know where he would go and I MUST have contact.
Plus, I would feel like giving up. And I don't want to do that. That is why I am praying that the nueter works..but it will probably take a very long time for me to regain the trust in Sheriff (and vice versa)
Its so different when it is YOUR pet, not a rehabilitation or foster, or someone elses. 

James is trying really hard too. He wants to keep Sheriff, so who knows, Sheriff (if he doesn't charge at me) may become James bun. But I don't know how that would work, as James does pretty much none of the bunny or animal chores. And if he did, he isn't as much of a diligent animal person as I am. And I wouldn't mind Sheriff around as long as I don't feel like I am going to get attacked.

Chewy doesn't like to be held or handled, and is independent, but gives lots of kisses and what not. But her personality has always been the same, and I love her even though most of the time she is in fact independent.

But Sheriff was SO SO SO affectionate and dog like in the beginning, and now is like a rabid dog. Its just so heartbreaking.

I guess its just his situation that is really weighing me down. PLUS I responded to a craigslist ad for two dwarf hamsters (a mottled and then a blue) and may be picking htem up tomorrow and I know I can care for them (I have never acutally owned less than 2 hamsters at a time except for now) but I keep thinking they will hate me, or I am a bad pet parent and don't deserve them. And I keep looking at my Syrian who is now a healthy weight, who has a great cage, and who is now very well socialized.

IDK.


----------



## Dragonrain

So sorry you are having problems with Sheriff. I don't think it makes you a bad pet parent at all. Maybe getting him neutered will help, hopefully. That would mean you can't show him then though right?


----------



## RandomWiktor

I don't think you're a bad bunny mum at all, and perhaps if you still do his diet prep and cleaning but have James do his handling (if he is willing to) you'll be able to keep him. Sometimes you just run into an animal that flat out doesn't like you no matter how much you work with them. I had a hamster that would literally chase me around his enclosure attacking; I had to use a livestock feed scoop to pick him up so he could get out and play. It's a crappy thing to accept as a pet owner, but it definitely doesn't reflect on you or the care you provide. Everything I've read here and around the boards suggests to me that you are an exemplary owner.


----------



## Myia09

Yeah, if I get him nueterd that means no showing. Which really is not an issue when it comes to this. There is a show on April 17th, so its a maybe if he isn't ready to nueter yet we can take him to that show.
But this nueter is a need to do as soon as possible, so it may not happen.

I figure when James and I move into the larger place get another show bunny (This time it will be female), what breed I don't know yet. But that is all maybes.

I am feeling slightly better about the situation, and thank you for all your replies.


----------



## Myia09

*Animals:*
So yesterday with Sheriff was interesting. Right away he got aggressive, and I put him in the bathroom. I have decided the bathroom will the his "time out" place.
I saw that the Vacumm was his trigger, he wanted to "play" with it in a really aggressive way, but I could tell it was just play.
After time out, he was great. I was able to clean with him around without worrying for a very long time (3 hours?) Then he chased me again when I brought out the vacumn. So it is def is a trigger, I put him in time out (To show he can't be that aggressive) and that was it.
I really think it was a great breakthrough.

However, James went to pet Sheriff through the cage (Which I have told him multiple mutlitple times not to do) and he bit James...not break skin but enough for James to get angry and hurt. 

So maybe it isn't just me. Vet appt is this Friday, and hopefully from there a nueter and a change.

Kinobe: He is doing great, he is still very shy with me, but otherwise great. I been givng him and Chew out of cage play time, (Don't worry he isn't old enough to produce) and they have been doing great. Unfortunatly, Chews spay money is going to Sherrif, so I gotta budge her spay back in somehow.

But in another serious text, I think Chew may be *depressed!* She seems so sullen..I don't know why. She has plenty of toys, but maybe they are old? She seems happier with Kinobe though, which is good. I was goign to take her to work with me today, but I have to take the bus home so its a no go. So I think I will take her tomorrow. I don't get off work early enough to go to petsmart, but tomorrrow I am going to buy a couple new toys. 

I am also staring a new rotaion with the parakeets..I used to just throw away toys when they were "done" and keep plastic ones (I have 2) constantly in. Well I am going to buy 3 sets of toys and branches, and do a monthy rotation, which really is what should be done. I realized I have had the parakeets since November and they still are not tamed. But I don't know if it is worth the time with Stella since she is 4 years old and a rescue, and it probably would never work and just stress her out. They are tame enough to were I can put my hand in teh cage and clean, just not "finger" tame.

I didn't get the dwarf hammies because James really expressed his discountent. I decided not to get them. My syrian is doing great and he starts his new diet (I wanted to finish the last bag) this week.

Geckos are good, my male wants to breed (Maybe he can smell the females in teh upper cage) but I dont' think either of the females are ready. I am going to buy some dubia roaches and start feeding them every other week to put some breeding weight on them, and maybe they will be ready to go twoards august.

*Me:*
I had a good spring break. Went to two parties, went to the World Wildlife Aquarium (Pictures will be posted in next post), movies, pool hall, ect. 
I graduate officially in 3 semesters with a BA in Sociology. So I will either graduate next summer or fall (depending on my classes) which is a full year early from my graudating high school class.
I am going to go back to Community College and get my Vet Tech license. It is kind of backwards, but its what I want to do.
From there, James should be graduated with his BA by then so its off to Veternarian School and Grad school for him.

*Today is my official first day of going vegitarian*
I am doing it because of health reasons..google CAFO's..its enough. I used to be a biotechnition so it is VERY true about antibiotic resistant bacteria. Its why I don't take antibiotics at all, and why we have to keep producing new strains of antibiotics (There are 10000 of brands of anitbiotics, none of which have lasted over 10 years besides penicillin) I am reading the book "Animal Factory" which is supposedly a scientific health view of not eating meat (ok I havn'et started reading yet, but I will let you know)
So I am stocking up on lentils and soy beans (I acutally LOVE soy beans so we are good)

Well, hope everyone is well!


----------



## Myia09

Pictures from the Aquarium:
Seahorse!



Starfish



Albino Alligator!



Silver finned shark (Which you can purchase at petsmart)



Stingray


----------



## Myia09

Bunny photos!

My Queen


----------



## Myia09

So its the start of the year where there are TONS of really awesome leopard geckos for sale. But they are usually $60-125 but then you have to pay $50 for shipping.
I knwo from experiance the Reptile show in Tucson you get amazing geckos for really cheap and I should hold out, but its all the way in September! Ugh! I don't want to wait five months!

Lol. On my list (click on the llink to see photos)

Bold Stripe:
http://leopardgeckowiki.com/wiki/index.php?title=Bold_Stripe

Bell Albino:
http://www.tangerinegecko.com/Belle 11-6 400.jpg

Tangerine:
http://www.gekkomania.nl/img/tangerine.jpg

And a good large normal
http://www.albertabredgeckos.com/Pictures/Leopard_Gecko_Pictures/Buttercup V2.jpg


----------



## Myia09

So, if you want to know how I am, just read "rescue me"

I really feel awful, but I simply don't know what to do.


----------



## Dragonrain

I just read your rescue post - so sorry!

If you wanted too, maybe you could try to raise the money for an early neuter or see if you could get some donations. But even then, you'd still have to wait awhile to see if it has any effects. I've never had a rabbit act aggressive like that at such a young age - I thought usually they didn't start to be effected by hormones until they where a little older. If it's not his hormones, a neuter probably wouldn't change much. 

It sounds like a really stressful situation. If he really doesn't seem to like you, maybe he would do better with someone else (behavior wise). I don't think it's crazy to assume that like people, rabbits just have people that for whatever reason, they don't like. 

If you don't get any potential homes for him here, maybe you could try posting on bunspace too? At least then you'll know that he'll go to a home with at least some rabbit experience.


----------



## Myia09

Well I just can't spend $300+ on a early nueter. I just can't. If that makes me a bad pet parent, then I am.
I talked to his breeder and I am awaiting reply. I am hoping she will take him back and keep him herself. I really do think it is me..because he isn't like this with anyone else. He doesn't chase or lunge at James. 

James wants to keep Sheriff, but now after the foot bite he wants him gone. I spent the night crying over it. Its just so much to deal with.

And that is what the vet said..he is no where near maturity. So IDK if it is horomones or not.


----------



## paul2641

Ahh I'm sorry to hear that Sheriff might have to go Myia.


----------



## cheryl

I'm sorry to hear thatas well Myia..it must be tough on you as well...you have done everything you could though...many hugs to you :hug:

Those pictures of your bunniesare just adorable.


----------



## Dragonrain

I wasn't trying to imply you where a bad mom to him, not at all! All I meant was, I dunno maybe something like a bake sale or something could help raise some money. Or donations - even if a lot of people just donated $10 or something, it would add up. On Bunspace they have a group who helps rabbit parents in financial need - they get donations or auction things off. They might be willing to help too.

When Berry was sick I made and sold jewelry online, and used the money towards her vet costs. It didn't cover her whole bill (which was very expensive), but every little bit helps.

Good luck. I saw in your rescue thread that Sheriff is going to go spend some time with Amy. Hopefully he behaves for her!!


----------



## Myia09

Lighter note? Yes.

So James and I are beginning blueprint sketching for our tortise house. Yes tortise house! I want to buy 1-2 Sulculta hatchinlings when we get the new apartment. We could do it in our current aparment, but our patio isn't solid (Its wood) and I am afraid it will be to "lumpy"

I am doing pretty good research on what to do during winter..here in AZ our winters are around 40 at night. Sulcultas do not hibernate like other turtles. 

Before anyone jumps on me, yes I do know how large they get. It will be in about 2-3 years we will be renting a house owned by his mother (if not sooner). If that falls through, my mother has a house I could house them if for some reason in 3 years they are full grown (Isn't likley to happen)

While it will only take 5-10 years for them to grow full size in captivity, I am prepared for their size.

I was also thinking of maybe 1-2 leopard tortises..but we will see. I love the idea of 100 pound tortise in my backyard 

They are very popular pets in Arizona. Mind you, you can in fact find them in the wild here! (Which is illegal to take for the wild anyways) so they do very well.

One day I would like a swimming pool sized santuary for pond turtles, who IMO are the MOST abused animals of them all. One side will be strictly RES and YBS only, and the other sie for larger turtles, like soft shells. If we rent a house, I have thought about buying a above ground pond (My friend has one) and taking in a couple (They are offerd to me all the time) but I am not sure if that will work. I much rather have a permenent pond.

I am having to block my gecko fourm out of my browser because all the new babies makes me so jealous! I wish my females were ready! My Super Snow is ovulating, but she just isn't big enough for me. I also want to add some pet-onlys but as I said before I need to wait for the reptile show! It will be interesting if I can hold out, lol.

I took down my fish tank..it wasn't getting any attention. Fishies went to a larger tank at a friends. I am not going to set another up until we are in larger place, where I can have a 40-55 gallon, which probably means until we get a house.

I have a job interview with another caregiver company and client..I am hoping it goes well. 

Fat Hammie starts his new diet today..I am excited. I faxed it over to my Vet (who now lives in NV..he worked on my dwarf hammie Mr. Fatty) and he said he loved it. Yay! We also discussed whether or not to add pellets or block, which is an interesting debate. 

Chins are well, Casanovas chewed fur is taking forever to get back to normal, which makes me sad because he had SUCH a beautiful coat!

Anyways..I think thats it!


----------



## Myia09

I am giddying with excitement! I totally found Fat Hammies New cage..its about 40 inches long x 20 wide x 17 high.

It got great reivews on a UK board.

Here is a picture with a Syrian in it:




But I am going to do it toally different..a very natural-esque feel, with wood houses, that have ladders to go from house to house. 

The only problem is, its $100. Wowzers! But I figure I can sell the 2 cages I have now for a total of $30 or so, so that takes off a bit of the price. I just need to have it! lol!

The only place in US I found sells it, its out of stock..hopefully not forever!

http://www.bigappleherp.com/Hagen-Zoo-Zone-Homes


----------



## Myia09

So I think all the stress with Sheriff has my body wacked out. I have hypertonic scarring ON BOTH of my conchs..ugh. Now I have severe problems with it on all my cartlidge piercings (Rook, vertical tragus, double tragus) and although I only have my rook now, it took 2 years for the ugyl hypertonic scarring to go away.

So I am off to my piercer so he can clean it up better for me and check on things, because *James kneed one of the conch piercings*
Thats right. He kicked it (we were wresting, honest to go just plain wrestling lol) and it almost came completley out..had to push it back in..ugh it was horrible!

I am getting rid of my NIC panels, I just can't stand the way they look anymore, and with Sheriffs huge cage (sniff) gone, I think Chewy will be best in a Super Pet XL..although I found one at a local ma and pop place thats twice as big for only $25 more. 

I am also selling things for her spay now. 

The debate of keeping Kinobe or not is still in discussion. We will see I guess.

Well, I know people say they read my blog, haven't gotten much replies latley, but I hope you are all still reading.


----------



## Fancy77

Myia I am still reading but I never know what to say huni sorry


----------



## RandomWiktor

Ouch, sorry to hear your piercings are giving you such grief. I can't have any piercings, no matter what metal I use, or I get clusters of mini abcesses all around them. I don't mind not having them, but I imagine if you love piercings and body mods it must really be a pain to have issues with them!


----------



## Dragonrain

Awesome hammy cage. I have gotten stuff from that big apple herp site a few times before and they where great 

I don't like NIC panels either. I'm horrible at building NIC cages and my fiance thinks they're ugly, so we don't use them anymore.

Sorry about your piercings.


----------



## irishbunny

Cool hammie cage! I love that brand ferplast for cages!


----------



## katt

I read your blog! almost every update! although I am so ADD that I forget to respond!

Sorry about your piercing, trust me, I know how bad they can hurt! I myself am in a great debate cause my septum piercing isn't straight, so now I have to decide just how much of a perfectionist I want to be and either keep it slightly done at a downward angle, or take it out, let it heel, and start the whole process over again. ugh.

and since I have already gone off bunny topic, can I ask how painful was the dermal chest anchor? I really want one but not sure how much they hurt in comparison to a regular surface piercing (I have a rather high pain tolerance to mods, I can almost fall asleep while getting a tattoo).


----------



## paul2641

Sorry to hear about your piercings. Oh alot of changes in your world I hope things stay calm.


----------



## emilyasb

Have you ordered your cage, yet? I looked and it seems like you can, so they aren't out as of now.

Can't wait to see it when you have it all fancied up!


----------



## Myia09

I can't afford that hamster cage just yet. Probably in May or so. 
Thanks for all the replies. 

Well, I can't tell you really how much it "hurt" Katt..I mean lol compard to what. It's not really how it is implanted that hurts..It is putting the dermal top on. But relativley it didn't hurt. 

So if you didn't read my post on let your hare down, my geckos finally bred! My Super Snow and Mack Snow Enigma..so far the Blazing Blizzard just isn't feeling it, lol. So that is 2-4 weeks for eggs to be laid, and another 6-8 for incubation. UGH so long! lol! I am hoping for a clutch of 1-2, she is on the small side so I doubt she will have anything more. I will also probably keep the hatchlings, so I am temp sexing them to be females. 

Although, the thing that blows about breeding is feeding dubia roaches to the females..UGH..disgusting. I am not afraid of other roaches..just dubias. They are so dirty looking!

James and I looked at some Bearded Dragons at the Pet store and he is dying to get one, which makes me happy. However, now its story time.

I rescued 2 bearded dragons, one male and female. I don't agree with housing same sex reptiles because the males will often dominante the females too much and they don't eat as much, ect ect and egg bound is scary thing to deal with.

Well, they were housed on sand and the female had severe impaction (the male also had impaction but it was slight). I had her for about 4 months and tried to make her life as comfortable as possible, but she passed.

The male took it hard. And he was my special buddy. He would chill on my shoulder, we would play outside together, lol. 

But after losing his mate, he became depressed. I had him for another year before he passsed. He was really sullen, didn't eat as much, ect. On the last day he turned black and I knew it was time.

I tried about a year later to get a little baby, but I returned him because it didn't feel right. But now its been 3 years so I think I am ready, lol. Plus this will be "James" pet. 

We are not getting it until him or I get more hours at work..tomorrow is my interview at the new job.

Well, chat tomorrow!


----------



## RandomWiktor

Aw, what a sad story  Sounds like you gave them both the best possible chance after suffering neglect. I'm sure they appreciated it!

I think that just like mammals, reptiles definitely need to be looked at as individuals. I also generally don't like to keep male/female pairings, but Steve has a male and female beardie who have been together since they were hatchlings. They are definitely "buddies" - they get very distressed when we split them up, so much so that we need to bring both of them when we do shows involving a beardie! On the other hand, I got in a pair of leopard geckos as a rescue once and they DESPISED each other despite being together since hatching - nonstop fighting to the point where they were both skinny and stressed from it.


----------



## Dragonrain

Exciting about the geckos! My Aurora is ovulating and I'm hoping for some babies this year too.

Are you still getting the new chinchillas? I thought they where on their way soon - but haven't seen you talk about them for a few days.

Good luck with your interview and have a great weekend!


----------



## hln917

Myia thank you!! I've been searching for this pet carrier that I saw on ebay a couple of months back. I was bummed that I didn't get it then and yesterday I was going crazy trying to find it again. I clicked on to the big appple site and found it! 

Sorry to hear about Sheriff, perhaps after his neuter, his personality might change. Need more pics of Kinobe!!


----------



## Myia09

Yeah, beardies seem to get overly attached to thier mates..but I haven't seen it too much in other reptiles otherwise (Besides Blue Tounge Skinks I heard are attachment crazy)

No, no new chinchillas. Did I not post why? Well, she emails me two days before they were to be shipped, and tells me there is an extra $60 in shipping charges. Well, the matter was, I simply DID NOT have another $60! She was SUPER RUDE about it..even though when she first told me she said "If that is too much I will refund your deposit"

Then AZ warms up really fast so I found out the shipping temps would be 82 degrees, and the chins would not be here until early afternoon, so it would be too hot for them to be shipped.

She then gives me a super rude reply about how she has to get up at 3 am to ship the chinchillas, and I said, well now you don't because you dont' have to ship mine. 

She refunded my deposit. I found another breeder who has v ery young kits, but I don't know now if I will have the money for them.

Your welcome helen! lol! I lvoe it when that happens.

Well, we will see about Sheriff. I think the ties have been cut.


----------



## Myia09

So discussion time.
When James and I were first dating, I had 3 snakes, a rescued ball phyton, a rescue of a very aggresive striped albino kingnake, and a very adorable baby Albno Nelson milksnake.

Well, the ball phyton escpaped his cage and I found him in my Chinchillas cage. No worries as they are never big enough to eat a chinchilla, but he could have snapped and hurt one of them. So I gave him to a friend of mine who owns other balls.

When James and I figured out we were going to live together, I willingly rehomed my 2 other snakes because he has a phobia of snakes, to my best friend. They are doing great with her. 

Well, I really miss them. And I mean tons. I figured milksnakes don't get big enough to even eat my Syrian, so were safe (Not to mention this time I am buying a specific snake tank, not a regular terrruim)

And James..well he can just deal. 

I talked to my friend, but she said she wanted to keep the snakes..I don't blame her, its been over a year so she is really attached (She is a snake-only person, and only has 2 others)

So milksnakes are not usually up for adoption, so its about buying one. 

This may sound silly, but I am really thinking of getting a baby (So I can hand tame it myself) and be like "Oh well James." LOL.

I suppose I SHOULD ask him..lol...but I know he will say no. Stupid boy being afraid of a measly snake. 

If I had my choice, I would have a Brazilian Rainbow Boa, but now with my small mammals. 

I am so ready for this September Reptile show to get here already.


----------



## Myia09

So I made a quick list.
I have (Lets say I keep Sheriff, or find Chew a mate)
2 rabbits
3 chinchillas 
1 hamster
2 parakeets
3 geckos

I want:
3 more chinchillas (brown velvet, ebony, pink white)
1-2 Crested Geckos
2-3 more Leopard geckos
1 Bearded Dragon
1 milksnake
1 tortise
1-2 dwarf hammies

Wow. I guess I do have "too many" right? 
Well, reptiles (Esp geckos) are not high matnince at all..I check thier bowls and pick them up, but really don't require and affection or hard care. I have owned 20+ geckos before, and it was no big deal.

But I guess its the fact I want the reptiles and the chins and hams.

I am no way NOT getting the Chinchillas..I def want them.
So I guess its no Dwarf Hammies :/

This is also the least amount of animals I have ever owned. Wierd right?


----------



## undergunfire

So are you keeping Sheriff or do you mean after he comes to me & I see if I can work him through his stage? If he's still coming here, then are you coming up next weekend?


----------



## Myia09

Yeah, I am coming up next saturday.


----------



## Myia09

James said yes on the snake, as long as I don't feed it in front of him, and I have to buy an ultra-escape proof cage, lol.

So last night I went to a Star Wars Symphony! Lol, James is a huge star wars nerd. It was pretty good, although I have a huge blood blister on my foot, and his friend who invitited us is a giant douche.

James and I have been discussing the 2nd bedroom we will be getting late September early November.

So I am going to paint the room a pale yellow with white bunny body outlines (Like the decals you stick on walls)

Chewy will hopefully have her husbun then, so him and her will share proabably a NIC cage. I just don't have the money to get a small Pet Giant. And hopefully I will have Sheriff, but I honestly don't know at this point.

Then I will have the reptile tanks (Not the snake tank though, lol) in one corner, as well as the hamster cage. So all animals besides the snake and Chinchillas, and parakeets will be in the room

The chins will most likley be put in the dining room..or really if the room is big enough I can close of a section just for the chins w/o worrying about anything.

I am not sure where I am going to put the Parakeets, but Ido like listening to them so I would like them out of the bunny room.

I am at work 2 hours early, so I have over a 8 hour shift. Then its a 2 hour bus ride home, all because of Jame's stupid Star Wars game..not really happy about it, but I am trying not to be negative.

Well, hope everyone is well!


----------



## Myia09

So I found out my Super Snow Eclipse Leopard gecko is worth $350+..thats right! I bought her with 2 other geckos for about $150! Talk about a great deal huh?

Well, all I have been able to think about is GECKOS! lol.

Well, I had to make a list of what I want to get to expand my breeding.

So, first up is just a normal Super Snow male..so my Super Snow female and him can produce more $350 eclipses!

Then I want a Bell albino male/female pair, just a regular pair of nice geckos.

Now, here is a lot of gecko babble you may not understand, but I am going to babble. Super Snow Albinos are amazing, but still a bit pricey. So I could take my Bell Albinos and breed them to both my super snows, and hopefully get some Super Snow albinos..but I am wondering if it would be more valuable to buy a Super Snow Albino female to breed to the Normal Male Super Snow and produce way more..

OR a Super Snow Albino Male to breed to my Super Snow Eclipse to make AMAZING Super Snow Albino Eclipse..which I have yet to see. 

/end babble. lol

Then we have the "Optional" geckos, geckos that are eitehr pet only, or have small parts of the breeding project.

I really want a Rainwater Albino to get Rainwater Albino Super Snows..different types of Albinos (Bell, Tremper, Las Vegas, Rainwater) all have different hues and I love Rainwaters but they aren't very popular yet (Not sure why) so it would just be 1 lone female.

I really want a designer striped gecko as a pet only..just stunning!

And then maybe a Sunglow or another 'orange" gecko as pet only.

I really have to save up the money for the show..there is one in September and then one in November, so I am hoping inbetween the two I find what I want!


----------



## slavetoabunny

I love geckos! When I lived in the South Pacific we had geckos all over the inside of our house. There was no way to keep them out. I just loved the itsy, bitsy babies. These were just garden variety geckos, but were so much fun. We still have lots of geckos here in Florida, but they don't manage to get into the house.


----------



## Myia09

Aww..yeah we get a lot of Medterririan geckos (Totally bad spelling there..to lazy to correct it) who skitter all around here. 

Sheriff isn't getting any better..just worse. He now "Chases" you from inside his cage. Yesterday he didnt get playtime because I didn't get home until late and I really didn't want to deal with him. That sounds really horrible I know. I am going to give him extra time out today..but I wish I had a pen or something. I may take him outside for an hour to the park so he can really run off some energy.

I am getting attached to Kinobe, which I think is bad, becuase Chewy doesn't like him. I know, I know they are not fixed but it isn't the same. She wasn't fixed with Pinball and I saw the differences. They loved each other..Chewy def doesn't love kinobe. She doesn't bite him or anything, but she ignores him and runs away from any grooming. 

I cannot keep him if he doesn't bond with her.

The chins are good..but everyone is in serious need of new toys. They ahve thier pine chews..tons of them..but they don't like them as much as applewood or other types of wood (Which are very expensive I might add)

I got them 2 wicker toys, but they were gone within 2 hours.

The buns also need new toys and I seriously need hay racks..I am so tierd of wasting hay.

So I have about $50 to spend..and I don't have that money. lol. 

I use paper towel rolls as toys too, but they only last so long. Each chin has 3 hanging toys, but they are all pine now.

I also need to fix thier shelves..check that..James does. I must get on him today about that.

I put in some used Chinchilla dust in a small bowl for the hammy. Why it is used is because it turns into the "sandy" after they ahve rolled around in it..and I am not to worried about sickness between them. I saw that the hamster stepped in it,but I am not sure what else he did, lol. I finally found a pet store that carries wodent wheels..the best wheels you can get..in Syrian size. They are $30, but its worth it..they last forever and are silent. So when I finally have enough money for the new hamster cage I will probably buy the wheel too.

I know I need to invest in this cage..yes its $100, but not only is it a good cage, it will last forever. James isn't too thrilled about how much it is..but I will work it out.

I also need to buy a new playpen for the chins..JEEZE.

They are no longer allowed in the bathroom..the cabnient has so many deep bite marks I can't do it. But I found a cheap way to do it..you buy cardboard sheets that are 2X4, tape them up, and then you can fold them. On the Chinchilla fourm they seem to work great! So it will cost only about $20.
Here is the link, but i don't know if you have to be a member to see it: http://www.chins-n-hedgies.com/forums/showthread.php?t=313&highlight=playpen

And seriously, Budgies, please stop screaming! I am never getting two females again! They squack more than they chirp! 

Well, I work again today so I am sure I will blog more later. lol.


----------



## Myia09

Wow, so the smalle Zoo Zone cage is 112 shipped..
The larger one is almost $150. I just can't justify that for a hamster..lol. 
That is a lot of money..granted its huge..3 1/2 feet long..but I can't spend $150 on a hamster cage.

The smaller one is 2 1/2 feet long..

Edit..it isn't much bigger than my current cage..and 112 is a lot of money. So I am going to keep looking for a piggy cage that has spacing that is small enough.


----------



## irishbunny

How about making a bin cage? You could buy a few and connect them together, quite cheap


----------



## Myia09

I can't stand bin cages..lol. I think they are hideous..and I live in a way too small apartment to do it. When I have my own bunny room, it totally may be an option, but not now! But its a great idea!

I am just going to keep my eyes open.


----------



## RandomWiktor

If you just buy a really big storage bin, it shouldn't be any bigger than the cage you're suggesting; I suggested the same in my blog when you asked and one of the bins I like is about the same size as the cage you're looking to buy - and for $15 vs $100, a wee bit of ugly might be worth it  

If you're looking at guinea pig cages, why don't you get a guinea pig cage and cover the bar portion of it carefully with PVC coated hardware cloth? With a sufficient amount of zip tied it can be affixed very tightly and make for a professional, attractive cage.


----------



## Fancy77

Hey girls...what is a bin cage???


----------



## RandomWiktor

It's a cage made out of a modified storage bin, useful for "pocket pets" like hamsters, mice, etc. It's an alternative to glass aquariums, which are very heavy at sizes large enough for something like a syrian hamster, and lets you avoid the problem of bar spacing and the like associated with suitable sized cages.[/blogjack]


----------



## Fancy77

OK cool thx Ren for clearing that up


----------



## Myia09

Yes, but it is larger in overall size (height) and my apartment is just too small for something that size to go unoticed..right now he is on my kitchen counter (its kind a like a breafest bar but in reality way too small to be one lol)

Sheriff just sprayed all over my leg. Disgusting. Then proceded to nip at me..it worke skin but not bad really. Whatever to do with that bun.

I am having awful issues with my insurance, and then my apartment mantience man entered w/o permission yesterday..so I am dealing with that.

And then my gecko got her head stuck in between a tile (Its a long story of why her tank has to have it overlap) and I heard soem banging like someone was using the knocker at the front door..no..it was her! I freaked out, but she is perfectly fine.

I really want to take some Chewy photos, she is being a doll.


----------



## Myia09

At Amy's request, lol, a very poor video


----------



## Myia09




----------



## Myia09

GOD is my carpet dirty! Its all from sheriff spraying and marking..need to get my carpet cleaner.


----------



## Myia09

And one of my CHEWSTERS


----------



## Fancy77

LOL I love the Chewy one adorable


----------



## Myia09

Thank you DragonRain for showing me Leith Petwerks..I am in love with some of thier items..

I am going to eiteher buy, or build, this for when we get teh bunny room in November (GOSH only 6 more months)

http://www.leithpetwerks.com/prodpage.cfm?prod_code=PL400

I am also going to buy the maze heaven:
http://www.leithpetwerks.com/prodpage.cfm?prod_code=BH300-1

And a cottage:
http://www.catsandrabbitsandmore.com/inc/sdetail/252

The room should be fairly smallish..but enough room. I am thinking Chewy and her husbun will be free roam (If we don't keep Sheriff, which I don't think we are..long story)


----------



## Myia09

I took chew to the park, great photos!
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=55908&forum_id=8


----------



## Myia09

I really hate backyard breeders. I hate people who think they are doing what is "Okay" "Permitted" or "Adequate"

As a breeder, your only concern is "THE BEST"

That means housing, care, and the rabbits you do breed.

I am sick of inadequate TRASHY housing that looks like you pulled it out of the garbage. I mean..I understand with large amount of rabbits a system with wires and drop pans might be the best. But I really don't think some hay, or a piece of cardboard is adequate for thier feet or their comfort. A piece of tile would be adequate. Or get off your bum and clean up after your rabbits who can live in WAY BETTER cages.

Another thing is that bothers me is the I charge X amount of money due to my expenses. Its so expensive..ect ect.

Well guess what. You got into it. Its not anyones fault you didn't calculate how expensive it would be. And guess what? Stop buying rabbits then! Be happy with what you have!

If you don't want to breed to perfection, at least breed to standard or something adequate enough. 

There are so many dying and rescued buns, we really don't need you producing more unwanted rabbits because you think its fun, or a hobby. 

/rant.


----------



## Myia09

Sigh, this person will not stop. I have been emailing her back and forth..she finally just resorted to flagging all my posts on Craigslist. 

Backyard breeders, letme tell ya!

And the worst thing is, she has photos of her buns in these cages like nothing is wrong. And they are outside..I don't know how anyone could keep so many rabbits in a shed outside in AZ.

I mean, I know there is swamp coolers and stuff, but really!

Edit: Now I can't even get into her website lol.

And no, I am not talking to anyone on RO. I am talking about a breeder, here in AZ, posting on craigslit.


----------



## Myia09

*sigh*

So nobody gets confused, here is the "Breeder" in question. I really dont feel the need to defend myself, when I am a strong enough person to post something if I really don't like you, but here ya go.

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pet/1669136891.html


----------



## undergunfire

Uhm, yeah....and that "Bugs & Lola" girl, who keeps breeding her Hollands over and over again and selling the babies for $75?

:grumpy:


----------



## Myia09

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Uhm, yeah....and that "Bugs & Lola" girl, who keeps breeding her Hollands over and over again and selling the babies for $75?
> 
> :grumpy:



I also emailed her. What can I say.


----------



## undergunfire

It is a never ending battle . I quit emailing because of how upset I got over people's response...it ticked me off more then seeing their ads. I know there are others out there posting ads warning people about easter bunnies, so I'm leaving it up to them!


----------



## mistyjr

The cages look like the show carriers that those babies are in.


----------



## Myia09

Unfortunatly, those are their cages. To quote "They sell fast so they don't stay in their long, plus they are babies and therefore less active so they don't need a lot of space"


----------



## Myia09

So, today was hot. The weather man said it was only 85 (Which I think was a total lie) and really humid.

In the shade it wasn't so bad, but in our apartment it was stuffy..and our air conditioning sucks.

So I made preperations for the chinchillas who are super heat sensitive..but realized I don't know where my ice packs are.

So I had big bags of food freezed so I just put them (wrapped in a pillow case) in them..and they love them! They use it like a pillow. 

I am going to plan a picnic on Monday and take Chewy out to the park again, she did so well.


----------



## paul2641

Ahh sounds cool how you are treating chewy to all this fun time in the park.


----------



## Myia09

I really wanted to take Sheriff to the park too paul..but simply that means we would also have to take him to get a harness at petsmart, and he is far to aggressive to even be picked up. 

But chewy loved it..and we got a bunch of comments. Most people thought she was a small Pomeranian until she "hopped" LOL

I posted a lengthy thread in the Show section about breeding..I hope everyone heres know I am not attackign anyone, or being mean.

I am simply asking questions..I am confused really about the "Standards" of breeding..standards I thought were unanimous amoung all members of RO.

I have to go to class, but welcome comments/opinons NOT arguments.


----------



## paul2641

*Myia09 wrote: *


> I really wanted to take Sheriff to the park too paul..but simply that means we would also have to take him to get a harness at petsmart, and he is far to aggressive to even be picked up.
> 
> But chewy loved it..and we got a bunch of comments. Most people thought she was a small Pomeranian until she "hopped" LOL
> 
> I posted a lengthy thread in the Show section about breeding..I hope everyone heres know I am not attackign anyone, or being mean.
> 
> I am simply asking questions..I am confused really about the "Standards" of breeding..standards I thought were unanimous amoung all members of RO.
> 
> I have to go to class, but welcome comments/opinons NOT arguments.


Oh Myia you read into it wrong, I wasn't attacking you at all, I understand that you could only take Chewy since Sheriff has behaviour issues and ye aren't too acquainted with Kinobi. I guess I friezed it poorly and it looks like I was giving out, sorry it wasn't my intentions.


----------



## Myia09

Oh no Paul! I was just saying! lol! I didn't think you were saying that at all!

But it really what I was thinking of when we were out there. :/


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

So it was your thread that was pulled. I never got to see it.


----------



## Myia09

Tinysmom is going to repost it; I had to edit some things to make sure no one got offended! I am waiting on her to edit my original post!


----------



## Myia09

*Mmmm...warm lentil soup!*

Arizona is possibly the strangest weather states. Two days ago, it was 85..then in a matter of hours, it dropped to 62. Yesterday was in the early 60's, and so is today.
Only AZ can we do a 20 degree change in a matter of hours 

I had to ride my scooter to work today; a 40ish minute ride for only 13 miles. The problem is the helmet I have hurts my conch ear piercings...but it was far away from what the wind did to them today..OUCH. I am in a lot of pain..they are just so sore!

Well today Sheriff is off to Amy's. Its about a 2 1/2-3 hour drive from my apartment in tempe. Not so bad. I am excited to see if he does well; or shows agression to her as well. 

In the matter of keeping Sheriff; I will only do it if down the road him and I hang out at Amy's and it goes well. But if he doesnt misbehave for Amy, I think it is just a sure sign he is unhappy here and needs a new home. 

I took the Parakeets outside..I usually have a small outdoor cage, but decided just to move them (In honestly, they are not finger time and I didn't want to/have time to try to get them in the other cage) They are still outside, I will put them back in when I get home. They really like it, my aparments have a lot of trees and foliage so there is wild birds, so the budgies hear it and I think they like it. They chirp really loud outside too 

I have been without a vacumn for a week. Yes a week. I have been picking up bunny poo with my hands, lol. The chins its harder however, and thier cage is so dirty! But were getting a vacumn tomorrow for sure..thank god!

I am also freezing the chinchillas dust since it *was* warmer outside..I forget why I don't do it in the winter, since chinchillas are cold weather animals. They really love it. Romeo is so cute in person, but always comes off so ugly in photos!

Well..thats all..for now!


----------



## Myia09

The topic came up yesteday in my class about my tattoos, and I thought I would share the class favorite (And mine)

Crashed Paper Airplane. LOL.






Sorry the quality is so off...its a tattoo you just need to see in person.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Myia09 wrote:


> Arizona is possibly the strangest weather states. Two days ago, it was 85..then in a matter of hours, it dropped to 62. Yesterday was in the early 60's, and so is today.
> Only AZ can we do a 20 degree change in a matter of hours



umm r u sure you in AZ and not Saskatchewan?? That sounds like our weather unpredictable!


----------



## Dragonrain

> Only AZ can we do a 20 degree change in a matter of hours



Sounds like you have never been to New England - where the motto about the weather is "If you don't like the weather, wait 5 minutes". lol

We have some crazy weather here too. It's nice for a few days then the temps drop again, and we just got 2 straight days of rain and a lot of flooding. 

Awesome tattoo! I really want to get a tattoo but keep putting it off because I don't have a ton of extra money, and I haven't taken the time to research shops around here yet. Is there any story behind the paper airplane? I love hearing the story's behind tattoos.


----------



## Myia09

I have only been to 4 others states..never out of the country!
Well, itâs mostly because we are in the desert and so temps usually drop at night as soon as the sun goes down; but this 20 degree drop was early evening!

Well, another longish post.
So, I feel like weight has been lifted with Sheriff. I know that some people disagreed with me âgiving up,â but I was doing what I feel is best for Sheriff, and yes, for both James and I. I realized that I should have waiting to get a large breed rabbit in our apartment; we had 4 small breed rabbits (All active, especially our nethie) and it was no problem at all, but 1 large breed super energetic rabbit was too much. I also think I should have waiting to start showing when we get our house; which was my original plan. 

James has been saying no to take Sheriff back; and I have to admit I am leaning towards that also. I think I will never be able to trust him- I know a lot of people say otherwise, but youâre not me. Yes I do think I know my own feelings better! Lol! 

In the apartment, things were enjoyable..and with him gone from spraying, a lot nicer too, lol.

I have always thought of myself as a great rehabilitator; but I have to be modest and realize I have only rehab mostly reptiles and smaller small animals (Hamsters, degus, chinchillas) who are entirely different. I need to put my pride aside and realized this really was just over my head. 

I just want Sheriff to be happy; and I donât think an ownerâs happiness should be hindered because of an animal. Animals are supposed to make you happy, and thatâs that.
And I was unhappy, and out of my own resources. 

What makes me feel guilty, is that I know I am keeping Kinobe. This is why I decided not to foster; but in reality when my mom asked for Simba and Miss Kitty (They are on the 1st page of my blog) I had no problemâ¦Miss Kitty had been a craigslist rescue as a surprise from James, and Simba was free, so I thought I could do it. 

But there is something special with Kinobe that I havenât had with Kitty or Simba, or other rabbits.

Last night I sat down on the ground and had him sniff and nudge me and get to know me on his terms. Then this morning I petted him and played with a toy of his. 

I think what it is, he reminds me of Pinball (My passed Netherland dwarf for all new readers). He and Pinball have that same cute, âI like you, but I am not going to admit it. Here is my kiss, go away.â Lol, and the same adorable faceâ¦and I am getting really attached. I would like to say, no, in a month (because of Easter) I will find him a good home, but I know it probably wonât happen.

And I am almost sure he will never bond with Chew, because she wants nothing to do with him. 

But its okay..I had (like I said) 4 dwarfs and it was no problem at all for me..so I can still have 3 (Kinobe, Chewy, and Chewys husband) 

And speaking of Chewys husband, we found a possible mate but canât take her on a date of course until she is spayed. So all in hope.

So I am going to rip off Amyâs cage idea and make a 2 story cage, on level for Chew and the other for Kinobe. I am sorry, but to whoever thinks NIC cages are cheaper..I spent so much on remodeling and zip ties than you can imagine! Lol!

I donât know where my camera is, but I want to take photos for you all! 

Also, probably Tuesday I am taking both Kinobe and Chewy out to the park. Kinobe will wear the harness since I donât trust him (lol) and I know Chewy is so good. 

So thatâs it for bunny news.

Chinny news? 

Romeo and Valentine have been living together great. The only problem is, they dig up their fleece liner and hide underneath it, so pee and poop really go everywhere. So I know I need to buy a bass pan and just start using regular bedding again for them, and keep the fleece liner for Casanova. 

Casanovas fur is growing back great! He is such a cute little baby. So fat and lovable! Lol!

I am in desperate need for hay racks..I must absolutely buy them this paycheck. So much hay is wasted, and the mess is ridiculous. It should only be about $12, so I should be able to do it. 

Hammy news?

He is fine..lol, not much to report. Still keeping an eye out for a new cage

Budgie news?
None!

Gecko news?
Should be 1-3 weeks for eggs to be laid, I have my incubator ready (Itâs a Hova bator) and I am excited! 


Well, hope you all have a great Easter!


----------



## hln917

*Myia09 wrote: *


> What makes me feel guilty, is that I know I am keeping Kinobe.




:woohoo


----------



## Myia09

lol I am glad someone approves!

Do you ever look back at old photos of your buns and really wonder how freaking cute they were?! LOL..I always joke "What happend to you chew?"


----------



## Myia09

I totally left my camera at my in-laws, but I snapped some camera phone of Kinobes and Chews outside park time:


----------



## Myia09

And I snapped a cute vidoe of Kinobe doing major hops!
*Mute your speakers however*
I giggled and it sounds evil/annoying. LMAO.


----------



## Fancy77

HA HA HA HA that was the best laugh ever ha ha ha


----------



## irishbunny

So cute 
Both are gorgeous?
What age is Kinobe?


----------



## paul2641

Ahh Kinobe and Chewy have to go together they are so perfect together lolz.


----------



## Myia09

LOL Densie I am glad you like it..I have to admit, my boyfriend always tells me I sound like Flapjack from "The misadventures of flapjack" on cartoon network. I have the weierdest giggles/laughes.

I am not sure how old he is, but he must be really young because when clipping nails his acutual nail and quick are super close to each other..something I noticed/heard that young rabbits have (Both my other babies had it too)

I have had him for..wow almost 4 weeks! (Didn't realize it was that long..felt like 2 or so!) and when I got him I think he may been 8-9 weeks. I wouldn't say younger than that, even though I know they got him at a petstore (Who sells younger rabbits) but he was pretty well off and they had them for a week, so would have to put him at at least weeks when I got him..so approx 11-13 weeks. He hasn't really grown at all, hwoever. 

Chewy unfortunatly wants really nothing to do with him, I am surprised they were sitting together. When he grooms, she runs away and doesn't return the favor. 

Which doesn't matter, because I am hoping I already found Chewys husbund, but we have to wait and see.


----------



## elrohwen

I don't really post much in the blog section, but I've been following Sherrif's story and wanted to pop into your blog. Your other buns are so cute!

And I wanted to throw out that Chewy and Kinobe still have a great chance at bonding. Chewy's an unfixed girl, right? The fact that she's not being territorial and trying to attack him is fantastic news and makes me think that once they're fixed they would make a good pair! It's rare for two bunnies to groom and be all over each other right away, but calm interactions without fighting are fantastic.

Kinobe is adorable too. I'm totally going to bunnap him if I'm even down in AZ ;-)


----------



## Myia09

Thanks Laura. I know there is still "hope" but when she was unfixed she bonded to another male and it was totaly different..I understand they can vary, but I really feel like something is missing.

And the only reason why there is no territory issues is because they only get outside time together..which is nobodys territory! lol!


----------



## elrohwen

I'm currently bonding in neutral territory and there are still quite a few scuffles! Haha. Well, not scuffles necessarily, but humping and lunging. 

There are insta-bonds out there, but any two bunnies who seem calm around each other most of the time have a fantastic chance of being a bonded pair in not much time at all.


----------



## Myia09

Well, I don't allow humping at all and they are usually completley seperate...I am too worried about pregnancy. lol.

Chewy and Pinball weren't insta bonds, but idk..it was just a lot different.


----------



## Myia09

Sooo I am beyond upset. I was thinking I would have some extra money, but realized I may of screwed myself. I owe $178 to my insurance that was canclled (I didn't know) and I have to go to the doctors again (not optional) and it will cost another $147 in 3 weeks.

So, this thursday I have to pay rent money (From last month I had to borrow since my time sheets didnt fax) and my scooter payment..a whopping $200 (That took 2 of my 3 paychecks)
$95 credit cards (Yes..all are minimums, and thats only 2 cards out of my 4)
10-20 for Sheriff
at least 20 for electcirity (We run it like a pre paid phone.. its pre paid electrcity.right now we only have $4.00 left..lol)

So that puts me at..$ -45.00
Yes, see that negative sign? That means I don't have that money.

Oh, did I mention its my brothers birthday this friday? So bday present in there too??

Its all because my wages and hours were cut..and I messed up my situation myself.


----------



## irishbunny

Ya I'd be really careful, especially when you have them loose together, those bunnies are sneaky, only takes seconds lol!


----------



## Myia09

*I really hate this no edit thing.*

I figured it out..its pretty close..I mean $2 close..lol. But I figured it out..however I will only have $30 to put towards sheriff nueter this month (20 this week, 10 next)
And no grocery money..so I need to make most of what I have at the house. I know I have enough to probably make it through (Rice and such)

I really hate this health care bill..and working for the goverment.


----------



## paul2641

Why are you still paying for Sheriffs neuter if you have no intentions of taking him back?


----------



## Myia09

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Why are you still paying for Sheriffs neuter if you have no intentions of taking him back?



I don't know. I don't want to simply because I don't have the money, but I can't imagine all the crap I will get if I don't. So I am just going to try to do it.

It wasn't a huge deal if it was a couple months down the road...I do want whats best for him and for him to find a good home..however he was an expensive purebred rabbit and now I am even losing more money that I don't have at this exact time. Like I said, two months down the road wouldn't be such an issue..

If his aggression issues are worked out, I don't see why I rehoming fee can't cover the nueter cost. You really can't rehome an aggressive rabbit, but if he is fine I don't understand why such a wanted and expensive breed can't be rehomed to cover the cost of his nueter. So IDK what Amy is doing, but I don't see whyI can't pay half and then it be reimbused along with her half for the rehoming fee.


----------



## Fancy77

I am surprised that u r so concerned with the "crap" u might get u have never struck me as a person who gave two shmits. It is a nice thing to worry about covering the neuter, but seeing as u have issues financially I wud b waiting to help with the neuter till i could catch up on other things. 

Also I might have missed it but was this a joint decision between u and Amy to get his neuter on Friday??


----------



## Pipp

If this is how you feel, I think maybe its best you stop everything right now, take Sheriff back and SELL him intact, or return him to his breeder. 

I don't think that's the best thing for Sheriff, but it will be the only sure way to recoup your losses if that's your intent. 


sas


----------



## Myia09

No, Amy decided to nueter him now without anything to do with me, or my financial issues. I understand this was also unexpected for her, but she has the ability to sell things, take donations, or have a credit card, none of which I have. And also the choice to wait..which I understand he needs to be fixed, but if you don't have the money, you don't have the money.

I really didn't have a issue paying for half in 2 months or so.

Lol Denise its not so much the "crap" but the loss of friends. People can think want that what they will; only I know. 

Pipp, there isnt anyway I could do that. First off, I did email his breeder at first (Before Amy volunteered) and she hasn't even replied to my email or voice message.

Second, I am WILL NOT sell an aggressive/non nueterd rabbit. Its irrsponsible. I want Sheriff to have a good home, and I am trying my hardest to provide that. 

But I am angry because one, the vet sexed him a week ago and all of a sudden these balls appear..so I wasted my money of that vet visit or Sheriff really isn't ready for a nueter. Second, I am having enough insurance issues and money issues on top of this, and I don't start my new job until May.

I am not worried about my losses; but if I don't have the money I simply don't right now.


----------



## undergunfire

You are right...I was able to *try* to sell things (that I'd prefer not to because I may need them one day) or charge the neuter to my credit card, but....I only asked (you half offered) for part of the neuter because I felt like it was part of your responsibility still (you owed it to him, not me). Sorry that this isn't 2 months from now and its unexpected how sudden it is, but there are definitely balls there and I don't want to wait 2 months and have him develop bad habits from being hormonal or end up with rabbit bites that didn't need to be there .


----------



## Myia09

I can't edit my post..

I also don't see what is wrong with asking a rehoming fee to help cover the cost of the nueter. If the nueter is about $80, a rehoming fee of $40-50 would be reasonable and the rest of the cost Amy and I could split.

I also gave Amy a cage and food..I don't know what she is doing with the cage but it was about $80 itself (It was 3 boxes of NIC panels) 

As long as he recovers, and isn't aggressive, I do NOT see what is wrong with a rehoming fee.

In fact, I STRONGLY think that is what should be done.


----------



## Myia09

Well I am sorry that I don't have the money. 
What do you want me to do Amy? I gave you my cage, you could sell that cage.
I have the only things up for sale I can part with, a bird cage and 2 hamster cages. 
I also am selling my PS3, but only because the interest on one of my cards is so bad that I am paying $69 a month JUST on interest and I can't afford it.

I did offer..for two months down the road. Thats the thing. I really don't want to feel guilty on a offer that I still have no problem with as long as it can be done when I can actually do it.

I am still making a whopping $94 a week right now, so feel free to come look at my bills and try to pull out $40 when I also have to pay for health bills..which yes my health bills come first over Sheriff. Sorry. If anyone wants to know, I pay $200 in rent..$25-30 on electcity and $200 on credit card bills a month. Lets not count anything elseAnd I only make $94 a week for this month. Yes, my hours go back to normal the first week of May, so I will be in all good zone..in May.

I agree, I don't want to wait either. 
I have no problem helping..but your not working with me. There is NO problem asking a rehoming fee, I am glad someone will get a free rabbit or whatever, but it would help the both of us. The both.


----------



## undergunfire

It's okay because I have everything covered for his neuter - no need to worry anymore. I've stated in the rehome thread why I won't charge a rehome fee.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Myia and Amy....please take this discussion offline (PM or email). Thank you for understanding.


----------



## Myia09

This is my blog, and it isn't a argument, so I do not see the problem.

In may I have no problem giving the money twoards the nueter.


----------



## Myia09

For clarification, I never EVER said or hinted about paying the fee when I dropped Sheriff off. She never said anything about it either.

Second, it was clear from my orignal post I didn't have money for the nueter right now. It is also clear from my blog that I am trying really hard to get the money right now, although I don't think I can do it. So it would be May at the latest.

I will also not pay Amy, I will only pay the office or only pay if I see the papers.

Its sad a friendship had to end over this; but I have good reasons.

She took him in, and he became her responsiblity..I am only trying to help out of the goodness twoard Sheriff.


----------



## Myia09

On a way lighter note;

The chins never cease to entertain me! 

Chinchillas are very sugar intolerant, so giving treats can be a problem. Rosehips are low in sugar, great in vitamin c, and the chins love them.

But it always amazes me how much a simple pumice stone goes way better than a rosehip!

I gave the pumice stone to Valentine first, but it didn't take long for Romeo to come and snatch it from him. A back and forth game of "MINE!"

lol 

Kinobe and I are getting closer everyday! He is becoming way friendlier this week than in the otehr 3 weeks I had him (maybe because I was distant on the whole foster thing) and I am glad he came into my life! And what a cute bunny at that!

Thursday is roach feeding day again..ugh! I can't wait for her to lay! I am still waiting for my blazing blizzard to ovulate. 

I got a call today that was great..my friend who works at a petstore got some "Extra" toys..they are sent x amount of "Store" toys for animals..however they have no chinchillas at the moment, so they have extra toys and he called and said if I wanted to call dibs on a couple (Only 2 or 3) which of course I am! Its kinda a far drive, but it isn't a problem on my little yellow scooter! lol.

I don't know if I told you guys..but I haven't had a vacummn for a week..and so I am picking up poo! Lol so it isn't very fun. 

I am not having such a good day in general over here..my mom was in the hospital and apparently she has a suspected heart murmmer so tomorrow she goes to the Cardiologist. They wanted her to stay overnight, but she wouldn't have it. Then James was gone all day and I just really didn't want to be at school, but class was canclled for Thursday (Well, one of my classes) so I just needed to go. 

Oh, and my book "Lolita" (I forget who reconmended it) arrived, so I am starting it tonight!

Well, I apologize for everything, and just want to move on and forget.


----------



## Myia09

My super snow is gravid with 1 egg!
I figured she would only have 1-2 because of her small size, but its still sad to see a small clutch! But some geckos never produce more than 1-2 at a time.

From the looks of it, she should be laying in around 5 days. I will keep a daily check of her tummy.

Right now my main concern is to feed her as much as possible. Crickets, roaches, and the favorite, wax worms!

Wax worms are the twinkies in the gecko world..lol.

I really hope it turns out..there are SO many things that can go wrong, so I am super nervous. I am setting the incubator when I get home tonight.

I talked to James about the breeding, and he isn't nowhere excited as me, but he agreed we need a larger collection.

I am temp sexing this baby for a female, and if the egg survives, I will keep her.

Then I am going to buy 2-3 males and another 4-5 females. That gives me a great starter breeding colony. Of course, by this time it won't be breeding season, and I may very well buy geckos that will be too young to breed next season (It's cheaper to buy babies, and more available)

The only thing that is a concern is males have to be housed seperatly..so its 3-4 seperate 10 gallon tanks.

Then 2-3 females can live in a 20 gallon..so I will probably have 3 20gallon tanks for the females, or I might invest in 2 40gallons.

And then 20 gallon "Breeder" tank to put the couples in.

By this time (The reptile shows aren't until september and november) we will be in the larger place, so it shoudln't be a problem space, it just sucks to have so many tanks! I definatly have to get working on some more DIY hides.


----------



## Myia09

I just found out there is a rabbit show/auction next Friday..I am going 

Can't wait to see all the bun buns!


----------



## Myia09

So, I have been waiting to post, but Miss Kitty has passed. I have a thread in the Rainbow bridge section.

Don't worry..I wasn't really attached to her at all, it just makes me sad she had such a bad life before my mother and I!

At least she lived out the rest of her life in happiness!


----------



## Dragonrain

I'm sorry to hear about Miss Kitty.

My Aurora has never laid more than 1 egg at a time. I'd be excited if she ever had two at once. I almost always incubate for female - that way it's easier for me to keep the babies if I want too or if they don't sell.

Post pictures of the egg when she lays it!


----------



## Myia09

Have you never incubated her eggs?

I will def post photos! I am hoping for a Super Snow Enigma!


----------



## Fancy77

so sorry huni


----------



## cheryl

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Have you never incubated her eggs?
> 
> I will def post photos! I am hoping for a Super Snow Enigma!


I'll be looking forward to seeing pictures as well


----------



## Myia09

So, I called Sheriff's vet telling them that he had dropped his testicals. The assistant said that they didn't guarantee that they wouldn't drop for two months; it was an "estimation" and the only thing they offerd was 15% off his nueter, but considering that its a 3 hour drive, I doubt Amy would (or could) make the drive, esp since her appt is tomorrow. 

I am still upset at the situation and the things that have arised from it, and foremost I dont think its fair, but what can I do? 

I am also upset that such a great show bunny will have his "career" ended, and the fact such a rare breed of rabbit will never be able to continue his great lines! 

The breeder NEVER got back to me..so I have given her bad ratings on a couple breeder websites. 

I do miss Sheriff a lot..at least the old Sheriff. James doesn't, lol, but what is to be expected from him. 

James says if I were to pass away suddenly, he would only keep Chewbacca, Valentine, Casanova, and the hamster. LOL. I dont think he will ever love a rabbit like he loves Chewbacca.

I just have under so much stress at home, I been losing my patience and temper with a lot of things and I really don't know what to do. I just want to relax and have a calm existance, but even online I don't get the friendly responses..in fact someone on RO deleted me as a friend on Facebook..

I really don't know why, and it bothers me, but I can't care. I have learned that its too hard to become friends with other "pet parents" because opinions will often collide. Its like mixing buissness and pleasure, lol.

I am just going to continue with my life.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*Myia09 wrote:*


> I am also upset that such a great show bunny will have his "career" ended, and the fact such a rare breed of rabbit will never be able to continue his great lines!
> 
> T


Would a breeder continue his lines if he is aggressive? so sorry the breeder never got back to you, i think it is bad buisness to ignore customers, why do they do things like that? frustrating


----------



## bengal77

It really is a shame that Sheriff was so aggressive. But no matter how typy his body is and how great his lineage is, if he was this aggressive and territorial then he should not be bred period. Neutering is the best thing that can be done at this time. The breeder definitely should have gotten back to you. That was poorly done on their part. And they definitely need to know that they produced such an aggressive animal so that they can figure out how it all happened and who needs to be retired.


----------



## Myia09

Oh, I would have never bred him, because it is obvious the breeder does in fact breed aggresive rabbits.
She tried selling my an aggressive BEW Netherland Doe (Who was a breeder for her)
One of her other English Lops was returned to do biting and other problems on the owners part,
And when I visited her barn, her EL breeders were all standoffish and semi aggresive. 

I am just saying it is dissapointing in the general sense.


----------



## hln917

:hug:


----------



## Myia09

So, I don't know if I posted this, but I haven't had a vacuum for over a week. James finally bought a 2.5 gallon shop vac, but its too small to suck up everything and just not powerful enough. I tried my hardest though to vacuum some on the poop and other stuff that has been unfortunately accumulating. 

I power cleaned the Chinchilla cage. I am constantly in debate witch animal poops more, chinchillas or rabbits. I think its Chins FTW, but their poop is a lot smaller (And drier) so its way easier to deal with. But anyways, I scrubbed the cage down and it looks great, which I always know is a "For now" with messy and destructive chinchillas.

I know rabbits are smart, keen creatures but Chinchillas take the cake when it comes to smart and michevious. A story I love to relay is when once I had a bucket of oats next to the Chinchillas cage..about a couple inches away. Valentine (Chinchillas have "T-Rex" arms..very very short for their body) couldn't reach with his arms or little mouth. So Valentine sticks out his foot (Which are long) and tries to bring the bucket closer using his feet! I watched in amazement as he finally was able to tip the bucket over and some oats spilled into the cage.

Another amazing story is the deal with the Chinchillas cage, a very sturdy METAL cage. I come home one day to find Valentine out of the cage, and I couldn't find out why, until I noticed he chewed on of the bars on the top of the cage, only revealing about a 1 inch gap (literally), but Chinchillas will squeeze through anything and are actually very small in size, its their fur that makes them look so much larger. Anyways, I put Valentine back into his cage and I watch him as he goes and takes the chewed bar and puts it back into place, like it had never been chewed! This little brat and probably been working on chewing the metal bar through and then putting it back into place so no one would notice!

Clever creatures, huh?

Since I have no playpen, and they are no longer are allowed to play in the bathroom (Chewing on cabinets) I decided just to let them free roam for play time with a close eye (Since they are such heavy chewers)It went well, Romeo did chew on my Ikea side table, but that's excusable. The funny thing is, I had the bathroom door and bedroom door (Which are adjacent) closed so they couldn't go in, and Valentine ran down what little hall we do have, and upon seeing me coming his way, goes to run but smacks his face right into the bathroom door! LOL, it was hilarious. He isn't the most graceful of Chinchillas.

I don't know if I have ever posted this, but I am actually allergic to the Chinchillas, well, their dust that is. So a friend of my on the Chinchilla site set me a sample of some dust that is supposed to help with people who have allergies..I tried it but the Chinchillas hated it. Valentine wouldn't even take a dust bath in it. And it didn't make a difference in their coat as Blue Cloud does. So I will just deal..I only really get itchy arms and my nose runs like a faucet, but its worth it! 

There must of been something in the air this morning, because both of the bunnies were doing binky 500's today. 

First, Kinobe was in Chewys cage while she was out (His cage is really small right now) and was playing with the blanket..and out of nowhere did a popcorn.

Then Chewy (Who always picks up on my emotions) hopped her little butt into the living room..ran at full speed..did a back flip and as soon as she landed, popcorned. It was the most amazing binky I have ever seen! It made my day.

No one has replied to the thread, but I will talk about it here. Kinobe testicles already dropped. I am sure Chewy is not pregnant, but sometimes you never know. They only met with each other twice, and I made sure no mounting happened, but these things only take seconds. I had her spay for May 9th, but now will have to wait the full 32 days, just in case. No, I will not abort the litter unless Chewys health is in jeopardy. 

So I am convinced Kinobe is older, which is strange because he is so small and was a pet store bunny (Who usually sells rabbits very young)

We will see. I am angry at myself, but I already have a plan set up, and I am going to keep track of her weight. If she gains, I am going to take her to the vet for him to take a look at her and make sure everything is okay.

Well, I will post more later. Good day!


----------



## paul2641

Myia is Kinobe in a NIC cage? - I also agree that chinchillas are that bit smarter then rabbits.


----------



## cheryl

Haha i loved the story about Valentine reaching for the oates...how amazing


----------



## Myia09

Unfortunatly, he isn't. He is in actually a chinchilla cage..LOL..that is about 2 1/2 NIC panels long and only 1 1/2 wide. Its really small, but he only spends time in it when I am asleep. 

I gave all my panels to Amy, and I only have about 6 total ones, and I am going to build a 2 story cage similar to what Amy has so I can house 4 buns (2 on top, 2 on bottom) I am going to make it 5 panels long by 2 panels.

There are many tempting bunnies out there. Too many if you might say. I found a person with a great Netherland Dwarfs who are Himilayan colored, and I am so in love. But she has this amazing lionhead doe..I mean amazing. Her mane is incredible. But my friend just had sable point lionheads (A litter of 6) and 4 are bucks..and the parents are quite good looking, so she has me on "hold" for a male for Chewbacca. My worry is, even though he is free, I still have to pay for Kinobes nueter too along with his(Don't worry, Chewys spay is coverd) so I told her maybe. We will see.


My main concern in spuetering Chewy and Kinobe right now.
:/


----------



## SweetSassy

Hi Myia :wave:....I'm gonna try to get back some what-I'm still really busy. Just wanted to say "hi". I'm gonna try to catch up with everything on RO. Lol.


----------



## jcottonl02

Oh Myia you are in such an awful situation. I hope it all gets sorted for you! I feel for Amy too- I'm hoping everything will work out for you both, and poor Damon too- I hope he finds a wonderful loving home. 

Jen


----------



## irishbunny

I would keep Kinobe and Chewy seperate, to be honest, letting them play is an accident waiting to happen


----------



## jcottonl02

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I would keep Kinobe and Chewy seperate, to be honest, letting them play is an accident waiting to happen



I have to say, I agree. However hard you watch them etc. the 'deed' could still happen.
And as you're going through a slight rocky patch financially, a litter of kits is something you don't really want on your hands!


----------



## Dragonrain

Are you still thinking of taking Sheriff/Damon/Whatever his name is now back?? Or rehome him?

You don't think Chewy and Kinobe could bond, after they are fixed? If they did, you wouldn't have to worry about getting another one fixed if you get a different friend for Chewy.

I've been thinking a lot of getting another bunny lately too - as a friend for Barnaby since the trio broke up after Berry's stroke. I don't like the thought of Barnaby being alone, but I don't know...for some reason going from 3 to 4 rabbits seems more daunting then when I went from 1 to 3. I'm going to have to think about it a lot, and in the meantime I'm trying to bond Barnaby back to the others.

I hope you're having a good weekend!


----------



## Myia09

Thanks April! I hope things are better with you! We all miss you tons!

And I never said anything about them still having playtime..of course I would seperate them? Seems like commons sense to me, lol.

It does only take a second, but I never let dominance humping happen. And yes, I do know that! But I am still worried! 

No, we are rehoming Sheriff, (Sorry, but I will not call him anything else). I just know I will never be able to trust him again. I've got a lot of "You never know.." and "You will.." but I know I won't. Plus, James dosen't want him back after it all (He is a lot more cynical than I am)

I also (And amy agrees) he should probably go to a rabbit only home, because he is a high energy rabbit with a lot of high needs. He also needs a lot more room, someone with not an apartment but with a house and possibly his own room. 

My apartment is big enough for a large breed rabbit, but not for one with as high energy as Sherriff. I thought I was going to get a lazy large breed; but he is active and still territorial (So in the aparment it is small enough to "own" everythign)

My apartment is too small for him..I have had 4 dwarfs in this house with no problem, but Sheriff is just too much. Evne with trips to the park, his energy never ceased.

No, I am going to try to have them bond after they are fixed (Kinobes appointment is May 7th) and then if I get the other male, his nueter will be as soon as he is old enough. And I mean as soon.

All my money is going to go straight twoards spays and nueters at this point.

Remember, I start my new client in May (Well, techinically the last week of April, so I go back to full pay the first week of May along with an extra $20 a week) so my financial situation will work out. 

I was really happy with just Chewy and Sheriff, but Sheriff was a big bun, and I think that is why. I thought about it, and I want to go back to four (I had four when Miss Kitty and Simba lived with me, and I had Chewy and Pinball)

I am not in a rush to get 4, but since the third is coming up soon (And my decision to take it) I kind of have to decide. Plus, they will all be spayed and nueter as soon as they can, which as you see, the males would the month of may and Chewy in June (I haven't even found nor looked for the fourth rabbit)


----------



## Myia09

So I finally got the hamster food. I kept meaning to get it, but we went to 2 organic stores that didn't have all the needed items (litearlly only had 2-3) and I didn't want to have to jump from store to store. Finally we found one that had most of the things.

What I bought:
1.4 lb of barley
.36 lb Peas
.44 lb of Long Grain Brown Rice
.39 lb Sunflower seeds
.52 lb of Flax seed
.78 lb Lentils (Green)
.99 Millet
.63 Buckwheat
1.11 white long grain
? lb of crushed rosehips

And it cost $11.25, but its a huge amount. Its about 2-3 times more than what a $10 bag of hamster food was costing me, plus I know this is healthier. And I added the rosehips myself from my own supply I had here for the chinchillas.

Need to buy:
Pumpkin seed
quinoa
sesame seed
Red lentils
mung beans

He loved it, all of it. Just gobbled it down! I feel great about it of course!


----------



## jcottonl02

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Thanks April! I hope things are better with you! We all miss you tons!
> 
> And I never said anything about them still having playtime..of course I would seperate them? Seems like commons sense to me, lol.
> 
> It does only take a second, but I never let dominance humping happen. And yes, I do know that! But I am still worried!
> 
> No, we are rehoming Sheriff, (Sorry, but I will not call him anything else). I just know I will never be able to trust him again. I've got a lot of "You never know.." and "You will.." but I know I won't. Plus, James dosen't want him back after it all (He is a lot more cynical than I am)
> 
> I also (And amy agrees) he should probably go to a rabbit only home, because he is a high energy rabbit with a lot of high needs. He also needs a lot more room, someone with not an apartment but with a house and possibly his own room.
> 
> My apartment is big enough for a large breed rabbit, but not for one with as high energy as Sherriff. I thought I was going to get a lazy large breed; but he is active and still territorial (So in the aparment it is small enough to "own" everythign)
> 
> My apartment is too small for him..I have had 4 dwarfs in this house with no problem, but Sheriff is just too much. Evne with trips to the park, his energy never ceased.
> 
> No, I am going to try to have them bond after they are fixed (Kinobes appointment is May 7th) and then if I get the other male, his nueter will be as soon as he is old enough. And I mean as soon.
> 
> All my money is going to go straight twoards spays and nueters at this point.
> 
> Remember, I start my new client in May (Well, techinically the last week of April, so I go back to full pay the first week of May along with an extra $20 a week) so my financial situation will work out.



I think you are being very sensible. It is so hard to let a beloved...well, member of your family...go. It's heart-wrenching. But you are being very level-headed about it.

I think that is right- Sheriff/Damon should go to a very experienced home, with lots of time, space, and maybe no other animals. And I think you are being great with the situation. Some people would just take him back because of their own needs, without thinking it could send him back to his old, unhappy ways (for both him and you).

Good luck, and don't feel too guilty about it. It's hard not to, but the only thing you should feel guilty about is if you didn't have his best interests at heart, which you clearly do.

Good luck with it all, Myia


----------



## Myia09

Well I think everyone should put "Experianced with aggressive rabbits" instead of saying "Experianced home", lol.

I have worked with rabbits for a long time. But I wasn't prepared for my large pet rabbit to become so aggressive. This wans't just the nips Amy is experiancing..Sheriff was a terror with me. I can't help but think if he acted that way to anyone besides a true rescue, they would feel the same way. The difference is, Amy has more space than I do to deal with a large, entergenic, aggressive rabbit.

I think it should also be stated that I did work with Sheriff over a month myself, and he wasn't ready to be nueterd then. And things never got better, they got worse.

I did do what I feel what is best for Sheriff...he needs a special home, and that is not even Amy's. Amy is just a foster mom because my resources here were compeltley gone and run out, and Sheriff was making life here miserable.

If I had the choice, I would have kept him, nueter him, and rehomed him myself. But his aggression was too far for me to deal with it.

I appreciate your kind words; losing Sheriff has been hard, and the process harder than I even imagined it would be.

I think it should also be stated on the Sheriff/Damon thing *Sheriff is also tattooed in his ear..* another reason I don't think his named should be changed..but its whatever.


----------



## jcottonl02

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Well I think everyone should put "Experianced with aggressive rabbits" instead of saying "Experianced home", lol.
> 
> I have worked with rabbits for a long time. But I wasn't prepared for my large pet rabbit to become so aggressive. This wans't just the nips Amy is experiancing..Sheriff was a terror with me. I can't help but think if he acted that way to anyone besides a true rescue, they would feel the same way. The difference is, Amy has more space than I do to deal with a large, entergenic, aggressive rabbit.
> 
> I think it should also be stated that I did work with Sheriff over a month myself, and he wasn't ready to be nueterd then. And things never got better, they got worse.
> 
> I did do what I feel what is best for Sheriff...he needs a special home, and that is not even Amy's. Amy is just a foster mom because my resources here were compeltley gone and run out, and Sheriff was making life here miserable.
> 
> If I had the choice, I would have kept him, nueter him, and rehomed him myself. But his aggression was too far for me to deal with it.
> 
> I appreciate your kind words; losing Sheriff has been hard, and the process harder than I even imagined it would be.
> 
> I think it should also be stated on the Sheriff/Damon thing *Sheriff is also tattooed in his ear..* another reason I don't think his named should be changed..but its whatever.



Okay....I don't know quite what I said to upset you  I thought I was being very reasonable, undestanding, and applauding you for how you are dealing with the situation.

I'm very sorry if I did upset you. I honestly didn't mean to.
I said 'to a very experienced home' implying a person who is very experienced with rabbits- hence can deal with a very aggressive bunny. As the thread is about an aggressive rabbit, I assumed that it would be assumed that when someone says 'a very experienced home' they are clearly talking about in regard to the aggression management?
Noone is saying you aren't experienced, and noone could possibly think that- look how many well trained, wonderful pets you have?

I also don't think his name should be changed, for the reason that his name is Sheriff. That's his name. Same as mine is Jen, and yours is Myia. I wouldn't change my name now....
And, what was stated in another thread, it is like changing a young child's name to something completely different. In my humble opinion.

:hug: Don't take things to heart so much. You couldn't possibly be anything other than a committed, experienced, loving and top owner, just from the fact that you have soo many brilliantly cared for, happy, healthy pets!


----------



## Myia09

I wasn't?!
Man, I must come off really bad to people who don't know me!! This is like the third time! I am really sorry Jen! I wasn't upset at all! lol! I understood what you were saying!

I was just pointing out a lot of people keep telling me in whatever context about me not being "experianced" and sometimes it does come off bad! I guess I am just too prideful. But I do take a lot of pride of my knowledge, care, and dedication to care and research!

In fact, I was trying to agree with you but elaborate more!

I am really sorry. I guess I am just abrasive writer 

And if it wasn't clear, I was trying to thank you for being so nice and understanding! I dont think people understand such nice words do help me a lot (Since I have also got nasty replies)

And for the name thing, it is Amy's choice, but it does upset me. I can't tell you why, but it upsets me a lot. I don't think it make any differnce if he hears "No sheriff!" I think he just knows that he is Sheriff. And he has answerd to his name. But I don't know. It is up to the new owner who gets him! And since Amy said "Damon" wasn't sticking, I think he should at least be referred to Sheriff not "Big bun" a type of generic "Hey, kid" thing. IDK. :/


----------



## jcottonl02

Well you are going through a really tough and stressful time, anyone can see that, so if your posts are a little sharp then honestly no worres .
I may have taken it wrongly.

The whole thing has been incredibly confusing, and I'm sure we've all thought differently from time to time about what is best for Sheriff, but ultimately you just have to do your best (as in....the owner/decision-maker for Sheriff).

If you were an inexperienced owner, you wouldn't have mansions for your Chinchillas (which obviously cost a hell of a lot), lovely NIC pens for your buns, well behaved animals who love you and are healthy and happy, and your life revolving around your animals.
I don't actually understand how you could cope with so many!! And want more!!! But you seem to cope very well, so why not?


----------



## Myia09

No, I am sure it was just me. I don't mean to come off mean, but I been told I have a "Strong" personality, so even me being sugary sweet is still "intimidating"...I really don't mean to. Plus, how confusing is text, right?

I have talked about "limits" before, and this is actually the least amount of animals I have ever owned. And that dosen't include the rehabilitations either!

And unfortuntly, the mansion isn't even complete (sigh) it has another $100 add on. But right now I need to foucs on spaying Chewy and nuetering the two boys.

My limit at my current housing condtion is four rabbits, absoulute. When we get the own bunny room, it may be more, but I doubt it since I like to bond with my rabbits and to have them allow to get a lot of run time.

I think limits are all up to the person!


----------



## Myia09

So, I posted this somewhere in this blog, but James and I (James, mostly) want a bearded dragon. I really want to get a German Giant, but really I will be happy with anything.

So I am habitat planning.

If we get a German Giant, I am going to house him in a 40 gallon (Assuming he is a baby) right off the bat, and start looking for a 75 gallon. 

I really like the habitat look (Besides lack of size and icky sand)
http://www.reptilechannel.com/images/article-images/bearded-dragon-habitat-500.jpg

I will be laying down tile for the substrate..then putting some heat radiant stone in his basking area, and some flagstone in the cool area. I would also like a large water dish so he can soak on non-bath days.


----------



## RandomWiktor

Oooh. German giants are neato. I have only seen a few at reptile shows but wowza. Quite the difference from our little Darwin and Alice! I'm glad to hear s/he will get a 75g at maturity, and a nicely set up one at that. I'm so tired of seeing badly cared for beardies  You must post pics to renew my lost faith in humanity when it happens


----------



## Myia09

Haha I will! I wish my gecko tanks were more complete to show you..I put in thier humid hides but they aren't decorated and they look plain. I have no clue how to do the backgrounds either.

Well, I am worried a 75g won't be enough. I had 1 male who was a bit larger than normal in a 55 and it was small to me. 

But I give my beardies playpen playtime too.

Have you tried flagstone on your cool sides of tanks? It works miracles. I am lucky to have some available for free; but if we could work out shipping I could send you some if you would like (But I can't imagine how much it would cost since flagstone is heavy). I don't like it for a heat gradiant (It doesn't warm up enough IMO) but it stays nice and cool and all my reptiles like to bury underneath it for the extra coolness, plus its pretty good looking.

I also am in the process of drilling some to make a ledge for the chinchillas for the summer, so I can place it in the freezer and give it to them when it gets hot.


----------



## Myia09

So, on a different personal note.
Yesterday was my brothers birthday. I refrained from posting it here because I just didn't want to.
Julius is terminally ill, he has a blood disorder that is much like cancer. It is called Evan's Syndrome. 
He was diagnosed at four, and was given 6 months to live. It has now officially been 6 years. But he has been at deaths door more than a few times. He is now currently on chemo drugs and therepy.
On top of that, Julius is mentally disabled and severly behavioral which arises a lot of its own problems.
Everyday is a struggle. I get really emotinal about this, so I am trying to keep it as short as possible.
My mom was in the Hospital last Wendsday with a heart murmmer. They are in the process of testing her, but it seems to be a permenent thing. 
So, yes I have been stressed.

Then I lost half my hours and a paycut (Thanks goverment)
And if you don't beleive how bad my finacial situation is, here, here is proof.




That is a negative sign by the way. For those who don't have facebook, my company didn't pay me this week, resulting in my credit card bills proccessing and there not being money in the bank. I have to fax my hours in and apparently they "Didn't get the fax" which is total bull. So now I have to drive over 50 minutes on my scooter to drop off the papers in person, since I haven't been paid in 3 weeks. 

I was able to feed my geckos and get hamster food thankfully from James who put in extra hours in at work (He works for his mother however) 

But I got charged 2 overdraft fees (One of them haven't processed yet, on that -115 statement you see) and unless Chase bank is nice and understands my direct deposit didn't go through, I will be broke.

I just want May to come. It won't be easier since I will have the nueter, and then a spay in June, but at least it won't be as bad as this.

I will back to my old finacial sitiatuion and back to being able to save and pay for things.

I will post later on a happier note, right now I just want to post this to show why it is I am so stressed.


----------



## Myia09

On a way lighter note. I am doing fine, and I will be okay. I have James (Our relationship has finally got past the rocky stage it was at) and his unconditional support, my family and in-laws, and my animals. I am getting by, and I know this is just temporary.


So, yesterday I laid down on the floor to bond with Kinobe (So he could get used to my body in a none scary tall position). Well, I was really tired and must have fallen asleep (lol) and I woke up to his whiskers tickling my face and arm! It was so cute, but I was startled and woke up with a little jump, scaring Kinobe a tad! Lol! Bonding between us has been going great; he is calmer around me and more curious. He also tolerates being held a lot better now. I also noticed that when James pets him, he goes into the submissive scared position, as with me he does not really care (Although he may run away still, lol)


James asked why we were keeping him and I told him because mostly he reminded me of Pinball and that I was attached to him. James really wanted another lionhead, so I think he is disappointed but I also think it takes a lot longer for James to be connected to an animal. He of course loves Chewbacca a lot, and loved Pinball but it all took time. I think within time, Kinobe will grow on James.


We took him to the park again so we could see his awesome hops. They are so adorable, lol! 


I am monitoring Chews weight closely to see if she is pregnant. I doubt it (and I hope not) but you canât be for sure. I contacted my two friends who had dibs on her last litter with Pinball, and they said they still would love a rabbit (They are great pet owners, one had a rabbit for 7 years that passed away last year) and they both still had the cages still, so thatâs great.


Chew and I have a daily game of playing catch with a type of rope ball, itâs really cute because sometimes she will get really aggressive with the ball..and if she is done playing she will run with it and put it in a corner! Lol!


The chins are good..There cage is a mess again. Leave it to chinchillas to destroy everything, lol. 


I have Kinobes neuter set for the first week of May, to get it over with. I figure my responsibility is to my personal animals first. I am waiting from yesterday 32 days, and then I will spay Chewy.


I have also decided to take in the lionhead of my friends, the sable point. I figure it will take 3-4 months to neuter him, and that is plenty of time to save up the money for it. As long as I get Kinobe neutered in the first two weeks of May, I donât see any issue getting the lionhead. The lionhead should be coming home next (Not this upcoming, but next) weekend. I will of course post photos.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Myia09 wrote: *


> So, I am working a 10 hour shift watching my client, and I get the freedom of using I am starting on the gecko cages, measuring out all the supplies. It will be completley DIY..I am making a really kick as habitat..It will be a rock wall with connecting hides and ledges. what you do is carve out styrofoam and cover it with groat, paint, and seal it and there you go. It looks like natural rock. It is really pretty. Here is an example, although mine will of course be different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It probably won't be done for 2 weeks, since I forgot the supplies at my in laws, and it will take another week of acutal doing. But I of course will post photos.




Did you get this done?


----------



## Myia09

Look on page 10


----------



## Myia09

Although I should add they are very very very much NOT done.


----------



## JadeIcing

*I love the way this one looks for these two. I think my brother could make this. Good thing I pick him up from the airport Friday. *

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Tank one (Super Snow and Blizzard)


----------



## Myia09

They were super easy. I am tossing mine, however because I want something more elaborate.


----------



## SweetSassy

I like the rocks in the cage-Aq. Nice set up...but I will stick with bunnies and dogs...LOl. 

That sucks about your bank acct.


----------



## hln917

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Chew and I have a daily game of playing catch with a type of rope ball, itâs really cute because sometimes she will get really aggressive with the ball..and if she is done playing she will run with it and put it in a corner! Lol!




Such a smart rabbits! She learns to put her toys away after playing.

You seem like a smart girl. I think you'll get thru this just fine. I remember living on instant noodles in college all b/c I was stubborn and had to go to school in NYC, so my parents decided I was on my own financially. It was tough but I survived and you will too.


----------



## Dragonrain

Ick those overdraft fees really bite! I had a mishap the other month where I overdrew my account by only like $2 paying a bill, and then had to pay another $35 fee. It's tough when you're living on a budget. And I couldn't stop thinking how much food for the animals $35 could have payed for instead of just going to the bank. I was really mad at myself.

Now I set up theses alerts on my account where if my balance gets below a certain amount, the bank sends me an email. Hopefully that will help.

That's so cute Chewy plays catch. Ziggy and sometimes Barnaby play fetch with me too. I keep meaning to take a video of it but I still haven't.


----------



## Myia09

Thank you eveyrone 
Yeah..I had things that needed to be bought with that money..now its just back to square one.

Yeah I love when Chewy plays catch..its our "bonding" time.

This is a quick update, I am going to post more later,
But the Phoenix Spay and Nueter charges only
*83 for a spay and 73 for a nueter..*
Including pain meds! And they give a military discount of 10%, so James brother (Who did a tour in Afghanistan) is going to come with so we can use it, lol!

So that amounts to *75 spay and 66 nueter!*

That makes me really happy!


----------



## slavetoabunny

Yay for inexpensive spay/neuters. Those are great prices. Do they have a lot of experience with rabbits?

I won't comment on the overdraft fees since I have worked for commercial banks for the last 30 years, lol!


----------



## paul2641

Oh wait a go Myia everything is falling into place.


----------



## Myia09

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Yay for inexpensive spay/neuters. Those are great prices. Do they have a lot of experience with rabbits?
> 
> I won't comment on the overdraft fees since I have worked for commercial banks for the last 30 years, lol!



Yup! They are reconmended by Brambley Hedge Rabbit Rescue! So awesome points! lol!

No, I understand the fees (Banks have to make profit too, desptie all that interest they get from loans ), but its hard to deal with. But I called and they refused to reverse the fees, but I may go into the store, find an older male and cry


----------



## Myia09

So my blazing blizzard female started ovulating, and she and the Mack Snow Enigma copulated.


I put some vermiculite in my Super Snows lay box; she should be laying by the end of next week. Itâs hard to tell, I thought she was 4 days away, but the more I look at the egg the more I have my doubts that it may take a full week. 


I have the Hova Bator all set for that egg. I thought it was maybe 2 eggs, but I think it was just her fat deposit I was seeing, but for sure one egg. 


I fed her yesterday, but she only ate 2 roaches, so itâs a sign she is close (They stop eating before laying)


So when she lays, I am going to get her all roaches and a nice frozen pinkie mouse to fatten her up. I am not going to rebred her until she is a bit bigger than she was when she started. 


I know to stay realistic in realizing most first breeding seasons donât go well. Most first eggs donât make it. But I am sooo excited and hopeful. When she lays and the egg looks good, it will take 6-8 weeks to hatch, being towards the latter since I am incubating for a female. 

So I have to make a hatchling box..its basically a tuber wear cart you use to store things in, stringed with heat tape. The set up is simple; paper towels as substrate, a little box as a hide, a little water bowl. I have to order the heat tape online and I get nervous setting it up, I really wish someone would just build a hatchling rack for me! Lol!


Kinobe found a way to get behind the dryer..our washer/dryer is a stacked unit in what is technically our pantry. So I have to remember to keep it closed, otherwise I really donât want to deal with trying to drag him out.


----------



## Myia09

Chinchillas Survival Guide to surviving the Desert Summer:

1. Freeze Dust for dust baths (I do this year round)
2. Have an extra set of water bottles that are half frozen to rotate
3. Have a piece of tile in the cage, then a rotating frozen piece of tile
4. Ice cubes in a small bowl, although expect to find a poop infested puddle in a couple of hours
5. Freeze rice and make a little "Rice pillow" <- Big hit with Valentine

And crank up those A/C's!


----------



## Myia09

No new replies? How depressing.


----------



## RandomWiktor

When I saw your latest post I somehow thought it said "no new reptiles?" and I was like "huh?" Just a slow day on the boards I reckon; mine hits dry spells as well 

Best of luck with your recent breeding! Here's hoping for a good outcome.


----------



## hln917

*Myia09 wrote: *


> No new replies? How depressing.


(reply) :wave:


----------



## Pipp

*Myia09 wrote:*


> but I may go into the store, find an older male and cry



:laugh: Wished that still worked for me! 



*RandomWiktor** wrote: *


> When I saw your latest post I somehow thought it said "no new reptiles?" and I was like "huh?"



:roflmao: That's exactly what I thought it said, too! 




sas :biggrin2:


----------



## jcottonl02

*Myia09 wrote: *


> No new replies? How depressing.



I know lol. It always depresses me a little. 

Unfortunately I don't know anything about reptiles as pets, but I am sure they are interesting!!!

Btw- odd question but it is something I have pondered about for....years!!!! I've heard, and I am a little skeptical, that if Chinchillas get wet, their fur falls out, and eventually they will get ill and possibly die, from no insulation etc.

If anyone would know the answer to that, it's you!!!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Man I wish I got the replies you got I may get 5 or 6 a week if I am lucky LOL.

I hope you retiles are good they gross me out.


----------



## Myia09

lol thanks guys!

Jen, a wet chinchilla can cuase some serious problems, but no it will not fall out. But a wet chinchilla can catch a cold or similar things and become very ill.

Plus, it can effect the downiness of the coat itself!

Chins never need a bath, and if there is stuck poo a wet washcloth will always suffice!

So, I almost cried this morning. Why?
*Two perfectly healthy awesome gecko eggs!*




thats right! I was in tears I was so excited! And mamma is doing great!

Its the Super Snow Eclipse X Mack Snow Enigma het bell pairing.

Incubated at 80 for females 
Should be on the longer range of 8 weeks for hatching. 

My other female, a Mack Super Snow Blizzard is gravid in the very early stages. She is bigger than the Super Snow, so I am hoping for another 2 eggs.

So, with a Super Snow Eclipse x Mack Snow Enigma het bell I am 100% on getting a snow..be it either a Mack Snow or Super Snow.

Mack Snow: http://www.leopardgeckozucht.ch/assets/images/Mack_Snow_Weibgross_Dez_07.jpg
Super Snow:
http://www.fallenangelgeckos.com/zues09.jpg

Then I have a chance of it being a Snow (Or Super) Bell, Snow (Or Super) Enigma, or Snow (Or Super) Eclipse. Then there is a very small chance for a Mack Snow or Normall..but only about 6%.

Super Snow Bell (Which I woudl love)
http://www.geckoring.com/breeders/Palgrave.jpg
Snow Bell:
http://www.tangerinegecko.com/p7lsm_img_2/fullsize/eiriol4_2-17_fs.jpg

Super Snow Enigma (Engima spots and color range however.,this is a poor photo, but basically it will have a very different spot pattern than a normal Super snow)
http://www.leopardgecko.info/Super-Snow-Enigma-geckosetc-com_450x262.jpg

Mack Snow Enigma (Spots and color range)
http://www.fallenangelgeckos.com/leda20.jpg

And I couldn't find photos of eclipes


----------



## jcottonl02

Ah I see!!!! Thanks! So many silly myths lol. 
They have dust baths to keep themselves clean? 

Aww those Ghecko eggs look so tiny!!! Congrats!! How long will they take to hatch?


----------



## Myia09

Yeah, Dust baths both clean and conditon thier fur.

they are tiny! Smaller than my pinky! I am incubating for females, so probably around 8 weeks.

So here is a beginning pic of Chewys husbun from my friend! I think I am taking this buck on the right!





The entire litter:


----------



## jcottonl02

Awww so cute!!!:inlove:


----------



## Myia09

Aren't they???? I love lionheads..when she updated these photos there is noooo way on earthy I could resist a free one! So beautiful!

According to James, he also has to have Star Wars name, lol, so its pondering time. I should do Han Solo since him and Chewbacca are best friends in the movies, but I don't like the name Han.


----------



## Myia09

*I regret to inform you that this day could not get any better.*

So on top of healthy gecko eggs, the excitement of the beautiful lionhead baby..

I get the most exciting news of all. In June were are going to Colorado.

Why is this such good news? Because I get my hedgehog.

Ohhh yeah.

Back story..I wanted a hedgehog all my life. All my life, but have never been able to get one. Now I have a chance!

I already have a name..*General Knuckles..* lol...

His cage is going to be in Army fleece and everything!

If I get 2 (Which is doubtful since they are solitary creatures) I will have to name the second one General Grevious James said (Again..star wars..lol)

My vet has thankfully tons of experiance with hedgehogs and I have pretty much all the supplies besides a wheel and the fleece. I have my diet almost down do a T also..since this has been years on the waiting list.

I don't care what color I get..I am just happy to have a little guy!


----------



## jcottonl02

Lol I thought you wanted to call one General Grevious James, and I was like.....that's not a character from star wars!!!

Hahahahaha but then I realised as I read the rest of the sentence!!!

I DEF wanna see pictures!!!


----------



## RandomWiktor

Those baby bunnies... holy smokes. Cutest little things ever. 

And oooh congrats on edggies and hedgies! Steve and I have one hedgehog, Reggie. He's kindof cranky, but very fun to observe and plan enrichment for. Though, he always poo's while running in his wheel, then the poos dry out as he's running (they don't have very wet poop anyways), so by about 3-4am the sound of him in his wheel is like a rainstick. Drives Steve up the wall, hahaha.


----------



## Myia09

Hehe thanks!

Yeah, I am expecting them to be on the more independent side..but Chinchillas are like that too. I am going through a rescue so I am hoping maybe I can get a older hedgie that may be more social.

a rain stick? LOL..that is too funny!

What do you feed? I am trying to get as much information as possible.

I am building (or will I should say) a pretty cool cage for him..it will be with the same NIC cubes as the rabbits, 1 level. But I am making a PVC tube tunnel around the cage. I am going to get 12" diamter tube and just run it around the cage. Of course I will have to section it for cleaning, but James is super handy and his father is a Construction Project Manager for the City..so he said not to worry about support, he would figure it out.
If I get two, I would simply just make the same cage but 2 seperate levels.


----------



## RandomWiktor

We did a lot of reading on diet and nutrition and found a lot of conflicting information. Ultimately, although many sites suggested against commercial hedgehog diets (and I can see why, most of them are AWFUL!), we settled on Sunseed Vita Hedgehog Formula. It has high protein, low fat, and high fiber - all very important to hedgehogs - and is also basically the only hedgehog food I've seen on the market that actually has some invertebrate based ingredients and animal ingredients overall dominating (as opposed to wheat/corn/soy in the top three ingredients). Overall I found the ingredients impressive, much better than the suggested dog/cat/ferret foods and other commercial hedgehog diets on the market. 

However, I am perpetually wary of commercial diets for exotics since exotics nutrition is in its infancy as a science, so we also heavily supplement his daily diet with varied insect-based prey sources such as crickets, superworms, cockroaches, earthworms, caterpillars, etc. We also provide small ammounts of fall squashes, leafy greens, and berries as treats, as they do need a bit of plant matter in their diet for good GI health. 

Obesity and constipation are two major issues in the species. You should not offer anything "ad lib" as they are notorious over-eaters. A few tablespoons of pellets, a bit less if you're feeding heavily with inverts, is just fine. They need a good sized cage & exercise wheel and preferably plenty of time out, because in the wild they forage like crazy and that burns a lot of excess flub. Indeed I suggest feeding bugs in foraging toys or making them run them down in the bathtub for exercise. Swimming is a good way for them to keep in shape as well, and many will defecate while swimming, which keeps their bowels moving and in check. Plus, well, its fricken cute. 

Very nifty little animals nutritionally, I'm quite fascinated by them. I doubt we'll have another after Reggie due to the expense, but he's been an interesting addition. I'll have to see if I have a photo of the spikeball anywhere for you. He's a cutie, piebald.


----------



## Myia09

I have found a lot of it to be conflicting to. I was told Royal Canine cat food was the *best* dry food..

Thats really funny Sunseed is the best..their sugar glider and gerbil food is horrible.

I have plenty of mealies and other worms..but not catapillers. Do you buy them online?

I also heard swimming is a debate..but I figure if I keep it shallow enough it shouldn't be a problem. They are so cute when they swim.

Your in the East Coast where it is a lot colder, but here in AZ summer is about 95-104. What do you think about outside activity during the summer?
I am already getting a very low watt heat bulb and I understand the dangers of hibernation, but nobody has really answerd my questions about outside summer temps.


----------



## Myia09

Ren..and if your talking about cost than I have to assume you have never owned Chinchillas. 
They are incredibly expensive. Incredibly.


----------



## RandomWiktor

I've actually owned two chinchillas, but I don't buy animals, so to me an animal that costs more than a rescue's adoption fee or a free surrender is expensive, lol. Though, Reggie cost $150, which is more than the average pet store chinchilla in this area goes for, so to me he seemed just outrageously expensive. 

Yeah I was shocked that Sunseed Vita was good. I normally hate their products. But if you look up the ingredients, it's basically the only heggie food with mealworms, crustaceans, chitin, etc. as well as lean meats, flaxmeal, and the like. It has some of the best % DV's I've seen for a hedgehog diet as well, so I had to swallow my "gawd this company is lousy" bias and just go for it. Knock on wood he's been extremely healthy to date.

The caterpillars are just those can-o-pillars thing, and more as a rare treat. Predominantly he gets supers, roaches, crickets, and earthworms. We want to give him some phoenix worms next show just to see if he likes them.

Outside exercise sounds fine, but they are kindof annoying about temperatures - can't be too cold OR too hot. I find around 75-80 to be a really nice temp for them. When it starts getting up over 80 we usually give Reggie a nice cool stone to lie on, because he starts acting a little stressed. I probably wouldn't put them out on a really hot day, at least not with ample shade of course. But supervised outdoor time would probably be LOVED by the species.


----------



## Myia09

$150 is the average here..but Chinchillas IMO are still the most expensive for care..thier cage is expensive..they often chew through thier wood shelves in 2 months, apple wood can cost about $10 a pound, which only last a week if your lucky. 

I will def look into Sunseed..things are pretty confusing when it comes to thier dry diet..and thier housing it seems too.

Well early morning temps can be alot cooler, I wake up early in the summer to take the buns out anyways, so I am sure I can take the hedgie for some time too.

I think my major concern is health..my vet lives 3 hours away. So I have to be on my tip toes when it comes to emergency health.


----------



## RandomWiktor

Ah see, had two extra tall tall x-pens with a cover linked together and home-made wooden shelves covered with concrete with big oak branches for ladders, so our housing didn't turn out too pricey for our chins. They seemed to really like the space and climbing; our zoo had a similar set-up. And we have the good fortune of knowing someone with an orchard that would let us come and chop up the apple wood from branches that busted up in storms (obviously we'd bake it to kill any nasties). That paired with wooden craft pieces, wicker, reed mats, etc. for additional chewing toys kept the toy prices lower. Our big chin care expense was the vet bills, oye. Our female wasn't terribly healthy due to the situation she came from; she had a epilepsy and needed maintence meds. It was quite pricey.


----------



## JadeIcing

I thought hedgehogs were illegal in Arizona? :?I myself want one but in the end decided against it. I want to stick what I know. 



On another note go look at Jax and tell me what kind she is. None of that makes sense to me.


----------



## Myia09

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I thought hedgehogs were illegal in Arizona? :?I myself want one but in the end decided against it. I want to stick what I know.
> 
> 
> 
> On another note go look at Jax and tell me what kind she is. None of that makes sense to me.


SHHHHHH! Its a secret.


----------



## Dragonrain

Congrats on the eggs! I'd be lying if I said I wasn't a bit jealous! 

The bunnies are adorable! And that's cool about the hedgehog. I've always thought they are really cute.


----------



## Myia09

Thanks!
Yeah I think hedgies are soo adorable..interesting little creatures! My friend had one and I always wanted to take him out and play with him.

I understand they are not social creatures, but niether are chinchillas. You learn to appreciate the things they do instead, and thier independent nature. 

I think thats why I am ok with having dwarf bunnies who tend to be on the more independent side.

Well, its been an exhausting day and I have school..and a lot of cleaning :/


----------



## cheryl

Aww those little lionhead's are just the cutest

Ooo you gettin a hedgie lucky you..they are illegal to own here as well.


----------



## Dragonrain

I'm the same way with my pets - I just learn to appreciate them for what they are. Out of all my animals, the dog is the only one who really likes to spend time with me. The geckos, fish, and frogs I try to leave alone as much as possible. Barnaby has always been very timid and isn't really a people bunny. Ziggy and Berry are friendly, as long as I have treats! Other than that, they are usually pretty content to just hang out with each other.


----------



## Myia09

Yeah Cherly the laws in AZ I really don't understand, but respect. I would never take an illegal animal IF I didn't have vet care (Which I do, and a really awesome vet who owns 4 herself in the state of AZ) and the fact AZ has a no-kill law. The animals are simply transported to a facility out of state. Yes, I do pay a fine, but I can't imagine the chances of getting caught. My vet has had her hedgies for 5 years in the state of AZ.

I have always wanted to own an albino de scented skunk..they say they are JUST like cats, but even descented they smell like a un-decented ferret..so still a strong odor. But all the stories I hear about them make me fall in love! But they alas are illegal too and I don't have any means to care for such a pet.

Yeah, I think pets who are independent get a bad wrap, everyone always loves the chinchillas but "Hate how skittish they are"
Well, I love it. Seeing them jump around and such..Valentine and Casanova let me scratch thier chins (Romeo does too, but he "barks" anwyays..but a grumpy chin!)
And they are very very interesting animals. I love thier prehensile thumbs and itty bitty arms. 

But I think also being an reptile owner it also makes me appeal to more independent animals. 

I have Kinobe out in the living room for a 2 hour playtime before I go to school for the day. Chewy would be out in the room, but James has to charge his phone and she has already chewed through 4 phone chargers!

He is doing binkies and racing all over the place. Chewy is such a lazy bun compared to him. She doesn't really go fast at all. He is a speed demon! If we take him to the open park he def needs to be on a leash. 

I know your probably wanting photos, I should be getting the camera back this weekend so I will take photos sunday. 

Good news is, I did get paid today! I have just enough money to get by and buy some cage supplies for the new lionheads cage.

My incubator is fluctuating between 80-83..which is all female but I don't like moving around because it can cause deformities..usually only in bigger variations (Like going from 80-90) but I am still nervous. Trying to tweak it now. 

Off to school now..


----------



## jcottonl02

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I thought hedgehogs were illegal in Arizona? :?I myself want one but in the end decided against it. I want to stick what I know.
> 
> 
> 
> On another note go look at Jax and tell me what kind she is. None of that makes sense to me.



No, Arizona is one of the states that they are legal . There are many states where they are illegal though.


----------



## jcottonl02

> I have always wanted to own an albino de scented skunk..they say they are JUST like cats, but even descented they smell like a un-decented ferret..so still a strong odor. But all the stories I hear about them make me fall in love! But they alas are illegal too and I don't have any means to care for such a pet.



I have always wanted a skunk!!! They are the most adorable creatures. I was cuddling a mum and her three babies for about an hour during a Vetsim exotics course I went on. 
However, it is now illegal to descent them. Which I completely agree with. I think it's cruel. Like declawing a cat or something. Taking away their main defense kinda thing.

BUT! They don't really ever 'spray'. People who look after skunks etc. say that they have never even heard of someone being sprayed, because skunks just hate the smell just as much, and it really is just a last resort.

But oh they are like widdle teddy bears with padded little feet!!!!!:inlove:


----------



## Myia09

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I thought hedgehogs were illegal in Arizona? :?I myself want one but in the end decided against it. I want to stick what I know.
> 
> 
> 
> On another note go look at Jax and tell me what kind she is. None of that makes sense to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Arizona is one of the states that they are legal . There are many states where they are illegal though.
Click to expand...

They are only legal if you can obtain a Fishing and Game license which is literally almost unattainable. They are not allowed to be sold as pets or owned as pets. Only 1 zoo here in Arizona even has them as a zoo animal. So they are still "illegal" in the sense to ge the license to own them is rare.

Is it illegal to descent them? I don't know if it would be cruel, but I do think declawing is cruel.


----------



## jcottonl02

Ah really? How interesting. Well I think THINK that owning hedgehogs here is illegal (I might be wrong), so I looked up in America and it said Arizona was fine. But i guess you have to have licenses for anything exotic. Did you need them for your reptiles?

Hmm well tbh I am not an expert, but it seems a little cruel to me. Sort of....leaving it totally vulnerable. Not that it should feel vulnerable as a pet.
But yeah, here in the UK it is illegal now, not entirely sure about America..


----------



## Myia09

No, you dont' need a license to own anything exotic except for hedgehogs and pimates (And other "zoo" animals)

You don't even need a license for large snakes and lizards.

But the license is really hard to get -even by zoos-so thats why I am "illegal" right now.

Well, yesterday I had to feed a live newborn mouse to super snow who laid. Feeding pinkies allows for the fat to restore quickly, which is important for a breeding female during breeding season. Thier frozen was too big..I was upset when I heard the squeaks from the baby mouse.

But I have in fact fed live before, so its nothing new, but still sad. But in just one day her tail is way bigger.

Kinobe is being a little runt! He won't let me pet him, runs away, and is getting into all sorts of stuff!

Well, I am off to work, but I will post more later!


----------



## JadeIcing

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Well, yesterday I had to feed a live newborn mouse to super snow who laid. Feeding pinkies allows for the fat to restore quickly, which is important for a breeding female during breeding season. Thier frozen was too big..I was upset when I heard the squeaks from the baby mouse.
> 
> But I have in fact fed live before, so its nothing new, but still sad. But in just one day her tail is way bigger.




No way am I ever feeding live. I can't even feed frozen.


----------



## Myia09

Well its pretty important to put the fat storage back as soon as possible; especially if she is re-bred and still lving with the male. So I deal with it.


----------



## Myia09

So I was spending time with Chewy on the floor handfeeding her hay.
If she didn't want the certian piece she would take it, and throw it with her mouth to the side. I nearly died inside about 1000 times.
She really is such an adorable bunny..photos never really catch how adorable she is. 

Like I said earlier..Kinobe was being a little brat. I don't know what has gotten into him. Can't wait for the nueter..three more weeks? LOL. At least he doesn't have any bad habits.

Another bunny owner got on me about not spaying Chewy yet..I nodded and agreed, but didn't really listen, lol! Chewy is getting spayed in May..she will be approx 1 year old. 
Chewy for a long time COULDN'T get a spay because of her head tilt...not only did most of the money went to figure out why she had a head tilt, but my vet said not to operate on her with the head tilt. Its not like Chewy is 4 yers old and I just have not spayed her. She is not even 1 yet.

Chew with her head tilt:





They couldn't find any reason for the tilt, but when it cleard up they figured chewy must of kinked her back temporarily. I am just glad she is better.


----------



## JadeIcing

Myia09 wrote:


> Well its pretty important to put the fat storage back as soon as possible; especially if she is re-bred and still lving with the male. So I deal with it.



Which is a good reason for me to never breed.


----------



## Myia09

Yeah, breeding isn't for everyone. With every animal a lot of factors need to be considerd.
Reptile breeding isn't exactly easy but I find it rewarding and fun. It is my "Hobby" for sure.

What do you feed Jax as a daily food? I reconmend crickets as of course the staple; but to supplement with occasional roaches, and weekly worms (Mealworms, superworms, and a very occasional wax worm)
A lot of people I meet in the reptile world go "I can't feed that! It is gross!"
Well, if it is healthy for your animal, guess what you have to! Just like if your snake doesn't eat frozen, you made the decision to feed live them (If switching doesn't work) and there really isn't no way around it.

I hate feeding roaches but I have to..especially now that my females are breeding.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Myia09 wrote: *


> What do you feed Jax as a daily food? I reconmend crickets as of course the staple; but to supplement with occasional roaches, and weekly worms (Mealworms, superworms, and a very occasional wax worm)
> A lot of people I meet in the reptile world go "I can't feed that! It is gross!"
> Well, if it is healthy for your animal, guess what you have to! Just like if your snake doesn't eat frozen, you made the decision to feed live them (If switching doesn't work) and there really isn't no way around it.
> 
> I hate feeding roaches but I have to..especially now that my females are breeding.


Crickets and meal worms. I have fed wax worms. Mostly crickets and meal worms.


----------



## MCatCar

The past few days I have read through your ENTIRE blog, it takes a while! But, I AM IN LOVE with Chewy! She's the cutest!& I loved your EL!


----------



## irishbunny

This isn't meant as an insult or anything, but I am on a reptile forum (I was looking for mice breeders) and they say you should never ever feed any reptiles live food, they had all this horrible pictures of repltiles when it went wrong. Do you feed live often or was it a one time kind of thing? How do you make sure that your reptiles don't get injured?


----------



## jcottonl02

*irishbunny wrote: *


> This isn't meant as an insult or anything, but I am on a reptile forum (I was looking for mice breeders) and they say you should never ever feed any reptiles live food, they had all this horrible pictures of repltiles when it went wrong. Do you feed live often or was it a one time kind of thing? How do you make sure that your reptiles don't get injured?



I think it really depends how often you feed them live food. In the wild, reptiles usually eat live food, and are accomplished and skilled in attacking in a way that protects themselves. 
If you have a pet that has always been fed on live food since it was very small, then I don't see it should be any problem at all- it's natural to them.
If you have a pet that hasn't been used to live prey, then yes, I believe it could present a danger to the reptile.

I'm sure Myia knows what she is doing- she has owned animals for a long time, and if her chinchilla/rabbit care is anything to go by, then I'm sure all her reptiles are treated like Kings/Queens


----------



## Pipp

There's quite a difference between a reptile hunting prey in the wild (stealth attacks) and being caged with a cornered, terrified rodent. 

Humanely killed, frozen prey, or 'pinkies' are definitely safer. (I personally would like to see them evolve to s diet of tofu, but don't think that's going to happen anytime soon). 


sas :rose:


----------



## Dragonrain

When it comes to mice I'd agree that frozen is better. There is a difference between how much damage a new born pinky can do, and a full grown adult though.

Leopard geckos won't usually eat prey unless it's live. The movement is what attracts them to feed. Their main diet is insects, but some breeders do feed pinkies during breeding season. But pinkies are very small and don't even have their eyes open yet - I've never heard any stories of them doing damage to reptiles.


----------



## jcottonl02

To be honest, me personally, I would never get an animal where I needed to feed it live prey, because I just don't wanna see it. I have no problem with it, in principle, really, except the fact that it's not really fair on the prey. In the wild it's whoever has the most skill/cunning/agility, that wins the 'race', but if a mouse is put in a cage, then that's it's chances gone.

My uncle has always owned snakes- hog-nosed snakes, corn-snakes, boa constrictors, and one that I can't remember the name of but it was quite big and was incredibly fast and colourful- and he always fed frozen mice/rats/rabbits etc.

A lot of reptiles require movement to see their food- many frogs do-, and will often only attack a prey at the right temperature, and I think it is nice to feed them in their natural way.

I'm in two minds about it totally lol.


----------



## Myia09

*irishbunny wrote: *


> This isn't meant as an insult or anything, but I am on a reptile forum (I was looking for mice breeders) and they say you should never ever feed any reptiles live food, they had all this horrible pictures of repltiles when it went wrong. Do you feed live often or was it a one time kind of thing? How do you make sure that your reptiles don't get injured?



Because its a newborn baby mouse with no teeth or nails and can't fight back. LOL. At least that is how I can feed live to my leopard gecko and not worry. Most frozen pinkies are too large to feed; and to kill a pinkie and feed it to a gecko is terribly messy since they are so small and ends up being just a mess. Mind you I only feed a pinkie after a female as laid eggs, or if a gecko is severly skinny.

As for snakes, some snakes WILL NOT EAT frozen/thawed or even freshly killed. I didn't feed a snake for3 months trying to get it to eat anything but live; but it just wouldn't. It losttoo much weight andI just gave in and fed live untilI rehomed him, and to this day he is still eating live only. Now it def gets complicated if your feeding, lets say, a burmese a piglet, chicken, or dare I say rabbit and they will only eat live. Those are very dangerous to feed.

I try to switch all of my snakes (I currently don't have any, but my past snakes and my rehabs) to frozen or freshly killed. But some just dont..and it is not thier fault; its the previous owners fault who wanted to see them kill a live animal because it was cool, so the snake only reconizges live prey as food. 

For larger mice/rats/ect this is going to sound horrible, but you simply knock them in the head to confuse them so they don't fight back.A lot of reptiles places now sell large ratswith no teeth (They remove the teeth..its digusting and pretty bad) and clip the fingernails past the quick. I don't agree with this..itsmore painful thanknocking them a bit in the head.Most live-eaters eat very quickly with a lot of force so they usually are gone in a couple seconds, leaving the poor rat in less pain.

I agree and understand the argument that live is dangerous; however I have seen a lot of snakes who simply just won't eat, and I don't feel that is right to starve a snake just because it won't eat frozen...soI endorse F/T or freshly killed, but it isn't always a option for older snakes set in their ways.


----------



## Myia09

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> When it comes to mice I'd agree that frozen is better. There is a difference between how much damage a new born pinky can do, and a full grown adult though.
> 
> Leopard geckos won't usually eat prey unless it's live. The movement is what attracts them to feed. Their main diet is insects, but some breeders do feed pinkies during breeding season. But pinkies are very small and don't even have their eyes open yet - I've never heard any stories of them doing damage to reptiles.


Good point; most leopard geckos (Esepcially morph breeds) are very sight dependent. I know my Super Snow won't eat anything that moves. I usually have to push the roach/cricket with a pencil so she can see it movign before she will eat.


----------



## Myia09

*Pipp wrote: *


> There's quite a difference between a reptile hunting prey in the wild (stealth attacks) and being caged with a cornered, terrified rodent.
> 
> Humanely killed, frozen prey, or 'pinkies' are definitely safer. (I personally would like to see them evolve to s diet of tofu, but don't think that's going to happen anytime soon).
> 
> 
> sas :rose:



And another good point; rats in captivity will often fight back because they know it is coming. 

I absolutley disagree with changing any animals diet to a "tofu" vegitarian diet, b ut that is an entirley different debate!


----------



## Myia09

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> To be honest, me personally, I would never get an animal where I needed to feed it live prey, because I just don't wanna see it. I have no problem with it, in principle, really, except the fact that it's not really fair on the prey. In the wild it's whoever has the most skill/cunning/agility, that wins the 'race', but if a mouse is put in a cage, then that's it's chances gone.
> 
> My uncle has always owned snakes- hog-nosed snakes, corn-snakes, boa constrictors, and one that I can't remember the name of but it was quite big and was incredibly fast and colourful- and he always fed frozen mice/rats/rabbits etc.
> 
> A lot of reptiles require movement to see their food- many frogs do-, and will often only attack a prey at the right temperature, and I think it is nice to feed them in their natural way.
> 
> I'm in two minds about it totally lol.



See, that is another thing..I was originally a reptile owner before I owned mammals, so I understand the concept of feeding and dealing with it. I myself fed frozen rabbits before to larger snakes, as much as I hate to admit it. But I also believe that the animals are farmed for food; not as pets, and that really does make a difference. 

But have no fear; the mouse and rat are very cunning themselves (And have to to survive as long as they have) and they dont just rely on fast breeding. 

I think a lot of reptile owners get a lot of crap from the mammal community..I once was told I shouldn't own my chinchillas or hamsters because I owned snakes and I was probably just going to feed them to my snake. People can be really mean. I also never tell a breeder I want to own a snake; most of the time they think your going to feed it. Which makes no sense because I am paying $50+ for a pet rabbit when live feeder rabbits are about $10. 

But we also have to remember our beloved ARBA also endorses the meat industry of rabbits..

Its always a double edge.


----------



## JadeIcing

Myia go to my blog... Vid of Jax. :biggrin:


----------



## Myia09

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Myia go to my blog... Vid of Jax. :biggrin:


Already did!


----------



## JadeIcing

*Myia09 wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Myia go to my blog... Vid of Jax. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Already did!
Click to expand...

Lol I don't have many people I can share them with. :rofl:


----------



## Myia09

So, for all of those craving photos..I think I lost James and I camera..I couldnât find it at my in-laws, but I should thoroughly check the car again. But I should be able to borrow my motherâs camera to take photos. 

I am also going to try to enter the Photo Phile contest for spring.

My weekend was good. Friday night I went to a party and it went fantastic..I think we stayed up until 6 am talking with people and enjoying the high life. I really love rum..especially coconut rum, which is pretty ironic if you include my love of all things nautical. I used to drink Malibu, but now I drink Parrot Bay as it is stronger and taste better for the traditional ârum and coke,â but Malibu is great with Mountain Dew. Saturday I really had no energy, but went to a concert of a friend, called Automatic Self Destruct. I love old punk (hate anything new) but they were really goodâ¦especially when they did a cover of my favorite Bad Brains song. But I am glad today is a day of rest (Even though I am working todayâ¦11:30-5:50)

The two eggs that are in the incubator now are doing great..no mold or deflating. Câmon you gotta make it 7 more weeks! LOL. I am pretty sure my Blazing Blizzard female is gravid, but she hates to be held and it is hard to take a look at her stomach. 

The new lionhead buck should be coming home this week..at the latest Friday. I am going to try to get him to come home earlier, if she would freaking email me back! I am smelling a flake unfortunately.

I am dying for a mini rex..I saw one at a store and I sat there and petted it for about an hour. It was a red doe..I was so in love. But I really want a harlequin mini rex..so I decided to wait. They are so sweet and soft.

There is an ad on craigslist for a awesome sable point lionhead buck..its funny because I never had before saw them, and now here my friend as them and so does apparently this guy. I also saw an ad for some lionheads with the yellowiest feet you could imagine. 

Gah its only about 1pm..I donât think I can get through 4 hours of work!


----------



## jcottonl02

*Myia09 wrote: *


> *Pipp wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> There's quite a difference between a reptile hunting prey in the wild (stealth attacks) and being caged with a cornered, terrified rodent.
> 
> Humanely killed, frozen prey, or 'pinkies' are definitely safer. (I personally would like to see them evolve to s diet of tofu, but don't think that's going to happen anytime soon).
> 
> 
> sas :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another good point; rats in captivity will often fight back because they know it is coming.
> 
> I absolutley disagree with changing any animals diet to a "tofu" vegitarian diet, b ut that is an entirley different debate!
Click to expand...


Totally and utterly agree. But yes- different debate, and probably one that would end in tears lol.


----------



## Myia09

My friend finally called me back..where getting the bunny Tuesday!


----------



## mistyjr

Why would you want another Buck for??


----------



## Myia09

So currently all 3 Chinchillas are living in the FN 142..however Valentine and Casanova are still fighting tremendosly, and I have stopped playtime all together. So the FN is split into 2..well it is by no means not enough space, but I hate it.

I did get the extra Chin cage from my mother (who bought it as a hamster cage, lol) and was suppossed to use it for the females I never got, so it looks like it will be Casanovas cage now, once I build the rabbits cage first.

I have to build wood ledges, and he won't have his fleece tube anymore (I don't think the wire will support it) but its pretty much the same size (Plus he isn't very active) and the two more active chins will have the larger cage again. 

I wish James would hurry on the bunny cages, but he hasnt' been paid so there is no money to buy the supplies. I also have to buy a new box of NIC panels (ugh.)


----------



## Myia09

*mistyjr wrote: *


> Why would you want another Buck for??



I didn't think Kinobe and Chewy would bond, so I got a male lionhead for Chewy.

Plus, all she has are boys so I would be getting a boy anyways.


----------



## mistyjr

So, ur going to breed her to him I take it?? *Just wondering*


----------



## Myia09

*mistyjr wrote: *


> So, ur going to breed her to him I take it?? *Just wondering*




No? Why would I? He is pedigreed, but she isn't. And I don't want her to deal with another litter. It would be nice (And fun), but really it isn't worth the health risks. She is a good type, but I would probably end up keeping all the babies. I guess it could be an option if I know I could find homes, but really I don't see the need. Plus, she is getting spayed in May, so it will be too late.

He is only 6 weeks..so I have about 4 months to get him nueterd, so its not like they are going to be poppin out babies anytime soon, lol. 

He was free, so I am not going to complain that he was a boy. Plus, nueters are cheaper!


*Edit..it is also my choice to decide which buns should bond, so I understand Kinobe is a perfect canidate, but they didn't show the signs like Chewy and Pinball did. I am sure it could have still happen, but really I don't think it matter who is with who as long as they are happy.


*add..did anyone notice mythe "Where" isntead of We're? God I hate spelling mistakes that are so obvious.


----------



## mistyjr

Yeah! I understand that!! Congrats on the new baby!! Pictures Soon!! hehe


----------



## Myia09

I will post photos as soon as I get him 

Oh I am a bad, bad girl. James will probably kill me. I charged on my credit card..that is pretty much maxed out to get some toy supplies. Sigh. Well, I am still happy. It was a sale, and I really really really needed some toy parts for all 3 mammals (Chins, Buns, Hammie)


I got a 5 pack of Bitty Bagels (It was free with purchase)
3 small Willow Balls (to put on a foot toy for the buns)
5 bamboo Shredders (Chins/Hammie)
A premade foot toy for the buns
20 non-dyed âwheelsâ to make hanging toys for chins/ham
24 non-dyed âspoolsâ to make hanging toys for chins/ham
10 non-dyed loofah parts (For buns..chinchillas dislike loofahs 

And 5 feet of coconut rope to make said toys


Total..$25. Which is really good, but not when you are putting it on credit card! Lol! It was shipping that got meâ¦$8! Gosh I wish there was a place in AZ to buy toys that are not expensive.


----------



## Myia09

I can't even describe whats going on right now.

Our A/C has been on the fritz..it wasn't cooling as fast. But tonight it broke (But I didn't realize it) and I had 3 fans on for the animals (I felt fine, even a little breezy)

I took both Valentine and Romeo out for playtime..they were running and being very active. 

About half an hour, I scoop Valentine up into the cage, and he is fine. I know where Romeo's hiding spot is, so I go and scoop him up. Well, he felt really soft if that makes sense..and when I put him on the couch, he was really confused and couldn't jump or walk..

He had a heat stroke. 

So I start crying but rush to give him some water, put a cool wet towel on him, and sit outside the refridgerator. Then Valentine starts streaching out, so I do the same.

Casanova is just fine; but he wasn't out for playtime. He is doing just fine and well..too his temp and felt is coat.

I sat outside the fridge, gave pedialyte and wetted the chins down (It is not something you do, but heat stroke calls for it)

Valentine now is perfect..even eating and pooping fine. I think its because I caught him just in time, getting hot but not too hot.

Romeo however isnt' doing so well. there is no exotic emergency vet, so I have to wait until the morning. 

Right now he is still in his cage, not moving. There is frozen tile, and the apartment is now cooled at 78..still high but better (I didn't get to see how hot it was before)

I don't think he is going to make the night however. And I am just bawling my eyes out. 

I feel so awful. Ijust cant beleive it.


----------



## hln917

ray: I'm sorry Myia, I hope he pulls thru!


----------



## Pipp

ray:


----------



## jcottonl02

I'm sending my thoughts out to you both

Jen


----------



## Dragonrain

Thinking of you and Romeo. I hope he pulls through.


----------



## Myia09

I woke up at 6:30 to take him to the vet, and he had passed. I really don't know how to describe how I feel. 
They are fixing my A/C now..but it really is too late.

I am grateful Valentine is okay..he is literally like my baby. My first Chinchilla. I would go crazy without him.

I hope Romeo didn't suffer too much..his enviroment was at 68 for the night (the lowest I could get it) but it was just too late. 

The Vet even came in early for us. I would normally do a necropiesy on my animals, but I can't afford it, and I don't think there is any need. I know it was my fault he passed.

When your a chin owner, you need to do things like check the A/C..well I didn't. I of course had all the frozen things in the cage; but I didn't think about the consequences of them being out for playtime.

RIP my little buddy.


----------



## jcottonl02

I'm so sorry Myia :cry2

RIP little guy :rainbow:

You did all you could when you realised about the broken Air con.

Jen


----------



## RandomWiktor

Oh my, I'm so very sorry for your loss! Please do not be too hard on yourself; it sounds like you took the necessary precautions, but simply didn't realize that they could overheat so easily coming out to play. This is a very innocent mistake, and I don't think you can fault yourself as an owner for trying to cater to their attention needs; you could not have easily forseen such an outcome. I'm so sorry this happened to you and your little chin.


----------



## Myia09

Thank you Ren, but it was my fault. I should have checked the A/C..but with 3 fans going I didn't notice. I love the heat, so I usually can't notice when it gets hot. The A/C guy had to leave to get something, but hopefully he will fix it soon. Its a tad warm, but I have all the animals in my bedroom with the 3 fans, so its really cool, plus I have the frozen things in the cage.

I never had any problems with my chinchillas and heat..I always took the needed percautions. I will not be giving playtime anymore until I can get the A/C to perfectly work.


----------



## JadeIcing

It was a honest to God mistake. Don't blame yourself. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dragonrain

I came on to check how he was doing - I'm so so sorry to hear the news! I was hoping for a better outcome. Try not to blame yourself, no good will come of it.

So sorry again!


----------



## hln917

Myia, I'm so sorry!


----------



## Myia09

Thank you guys. The worst part is there is no place to bury him, so he has to be kept in the freezer until Friday when we can go to my in-laws. I was up until 4:15 am..woke up at 6:30, so he must have passed between there. When I left him, he was very still. 

Casanova and Valentine are fine, which is a huge relief.
The A/C guy just left..I am at work but James called me to tell me it was so cold he had to turn it down. The "Inhibitor" of the a/c part was too large, so it wasn't working right. 

Valentine's fur will take awhile to regain its fluffiness (From being wet) but I couldn't care if he went bald. I fed him oats and he groomed my finger.

The worst part is, I pick up the new bunny tomorrow. Maybe it will offer distraction, but I am so sad. 

Thank you all for your words though. Thankfully I have been getting tons of support and it really makes it easier. I only had Romeo a couple months, so the pain isn't nearly as bad as it would be if it was Casanova or Valentine.


----------



## jcottonl02

Maybe that's the best way to help you move on- the new bun tomorrow .

Something terrible happened, which was a complete mistake, and you are blaming yourself- no good will come of it. It's gone and over, and no threat to any of your current animals, so I hope you can forgive yourself- hopefully the new bun tomoz will help you .

Jen


----------



## Myia09

On a lighter note, Kinobe was a free range bun last night (as Romeo took his cage) and it went surprisingly well. First off, no cords were chewed. We usually close our bedroom door, but didnât due to the fact it was so hot and all the fans were in the living room for the chins, but it could def work when we close the doors for him. 

He also didnât make *much* noise. I did wake up once when he was behind our headboard, but I tend to be a light sleeper (and I was so stressed sleeping wasnât going very well)

Chewy could never be free range probably, because she will chew on any cord. Not a lot of thicker cords, but smaller ones she will. 

All this has made me not excited to get the new lionhead, which makes me sad. 

James said tomorrow we can also go to the pet store to pick up some toys and treats for everyone, which makes me feel better. I donât know with what money, but he said he would.

I am picking up some dowels and some ends to make my own rattles for the rabbits..I wish I would have ordered some alphabet blocks now. I will probably just put a piece of cholla with some bagel bitties. 

I am thinking of buying segrass mats when I have the money, but chewy didnât like hers last time, but you never know.

I did a tutorial for you guys (Well a very crappy one) about preparing pinecones for treats. Unfortunately, my mother wouldnât let me borrow her camera, so I had to take them with my phone.

These are my mothers pinecones..her tree isnât treated with anything, but you never know.

First I boiled all the pincones for about 5 minutes each.








Then I let them dry, and bake them at 200 degrees for 40 minutes








I have yet to give them to my rabbits or chins (after everything that happened) but last time I bought them in the store ($4.25 for 3!) they loved them.

I also took a photo of kinobe a couple days ago doing helicopter ears:


----------



## jcottonl02

Lol awwww I love his helocopter ears!!!! Pippin is an aerobunny too .

I bet those buns and chins would love those pinecones! I didn't realise they could have pinecones . Bet they make a bit of a mess hahaha


----------



## Myia09

They are devouring the pinecones, the buns especially.

I found Kinobe sitting alkwardly in his food bowl to drink water LOL





I also thought I would post photos of the chins cages..just because. Unfortunatly, I took them when Romeo was still alive, so you can see his cute little tail in the tube 

Casanovas part of the cage:
It needs more shelves, but they chewed through them really super fast.




Now only Valentines part of the cage:
The only thing that I need for his cage is more toys





I am wondering if Valentine and Casanova will bond so they can have a huge cage again. :/


----------



## Myia09

*Oh, and if your wondering about the electrical outlet, the baby covers were off due to the fact we had both fans plugged in right before this. They are back on.


----------



## Dragonrain

I like the chins cage. It looks like it's fun to set up for them. Love the zebra print cage liner!


----------



## Myia09

He is home! <3

Couple videos:

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m12/fetish99/?action=view&current=Video-0004.flv

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m12/fetish99/?action=view&current=Video-0006.flv


----------



## Myia09

I can't get over how small he is! Sooo tiny and docile. Chewy groomed him and now is ignoring him. Good sign! I think maybe her maternal skills are kicking in since he is young and smaller?

From a distance, he looks like a magpie.

So, James made me angry, but it probably would be for the best. She had a very very tangled and matted English Angoraâ¦she had rescued her but didnât have the time to groom her daily. Offered her for free, I said yes, but James said no. Maybe it was for the best, as of right now I donât know if I would want to devote the time into an angora, and she looked to have an eye infection too, but at the same time I am kicking myself in the butt!

She has an amazing bunch of rabbits..she had French lops who were huge and adorable little guys, but my hear was set on her 3 mini rexs..one a black otter, another harlequin, and a third tri colored. I was in love. Those are the three colors I would be willing to get. 

Well, I woke up this morning and my left conch plug was gone. I got to see the large hole in my ear! lol! It was interesting. I had to downsize to a 2g because thats all the jewlrey they had.

Then I went to petsmart and got some toys. I got a wicker ball for the buns along with a carrot toss toy (It is made out of rope with a bell in it)

They had a huge clearance of bird toys, so I also picked up a âBirdie necklaceâ for 1.75..its a long string with some wood, beads, hanging chains and a bell. Itâs a huge hit with chewy and the new lionhead.

Then I also got a pack of 3 plastic toys for 0.75 for the birds..one is a round mirror, then a plastic bird that bobs, and then a little ferris wheel. They donât play with toys much, but I keep buying them, lol.

The chins I only got some birdie shredders. They really didnât have anything that caught my eye.

It only cost me about $10 (I get a discount..petsmart has yet to cancel my employee discount number)

The hammie got a little teenie wicker ball..its adorable, along with some âSushi chewsâ made out of corn husks and some loofah.

*So, Kinobe is getting nueterd this Thursday or Friday*. My mother in law gave me the money..Its too hard to separate them, and he is going gaga over Chewy..lol. He will bend the cage and do all sorts of crazy things to get to her. When my mother in law came over and she saw, she was asked how long and I told her the first week of may, and she said my house couldnât wait that long, lol. It really is a blessing, to get it done two weeks earlier than planned. 

It also ensures I will have money for Chewys spay at the end of May.

I really hope this means him and I can bond more. 

Well, thatâs all for now!


----------



## Dragonrain

Congrats on the new baby! He's adorable. I'd love to see a baby lionhead in person, I bet they are the cutest! Barnaby was already full grown when I adopted him. 

That's great that Kinobe is getting neutered. Good luck with the surgery, I'm sure he'll do fine.


----------



## RandomWiktor

What a beautiful little baby!

And so glad to hear things are turning out well with your spay/neuter plans.


----------



## Myia09

Finally! Photos!





















I have a ton more..will be slowing leaking them out lol.


----------



## Myia09

Videos!

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m12/fetish99/?action=view&current=2001.flv

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m12/fetish99/?action=view&current=2011.flv

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m12/fetish99/?action=view&current=2015.flv


----------



## Myia09

Mommy? Plllleeeaaase let me see Chewy!




Smooshy face


----------



## funnybunnymummy

AAAAWWWW!!!!

Rue


----------



## jcottonl02

SOooooo cute, Myia!


----------



## Myia09

Thanks! I have the camera for one more day, so I am probably going to end up taking more photos.

Kinobe's nueter is tuesday..they said it was the only time open. I wish they could have done it today. His behaviour is so silly!

I am pretty nervous..but not as nervous as I will be with Chewy. Surgery is just so scary.

The eggs are doing great...I can't believe I still have like 6 more weeks, lol. All my excitement is gone almost! But I keep having dreams at night about them hatching, lol!
It should be 2 weeks until the other female lays..she looks like she has two eggs also.


----------



## slavetoabunny

*Myia09 wrote: *


> I am dying for a mini rex..I saw one at a store and I sat there and petted it for about an hour. It was a red doe..I was so in love. But I really want a harlequin mini rex..so I decided to wait. They are so sweet and soft.



Mini-rex rock! I have a castor and a red.

Here are Sparky and Scooter:


----------



## Myia09

Sparkey and scooter are tooooo cute!

More pics!

Already bonded:





*Kinobe has been so naughty latley!*

Gladly will tip over his food bowl





Jumping on top of the hay box to steal hay






And even *Credit card theft!*






And relaxes afterwards:


----------



## Myia09

:anyone:



I posted a bunch of photos and only 3 replies? :grumpy


----------



## irishbunny

Not that many people look at blogs, often happens to me and happens to everyone else, so don't get offended


----------



## Cabrissi

Hehe... now I see what you mean about him being a bit cheeky! My Cinnamon is like that, she dragged the bag of hay into her cage today after I left it sitting on the top. (Really should know better by now!) No credit card hijinks though, methinks I won't inform her of Kinobe's activities!


----------



## RandomWiktor

Pffft. I often post 2-3 entries at a time before anyone replies. Close to 20 pics of Alabama only garnered two responses! So don't worry about it; I think readership picks up more on the weekend anyways when everyone isn't busy with work/school/etc.

Anyways, I LOVE the little new guy. I will be honest, I'm not a huge fan of the lionheads generally, but that's one heck of a cute baby, holy smokes! And ahh, the credit card theft pic. Win.


----------



## Dragonrain

I love Kinobe! His colors are beautiful and trouble making bunnies are the best!

Is he getting neutered today? Good luck if he is.


----------



## hartleybun

finally got time to follow up your FB pics - very cute - even a helicopter ear shot! if kinobe is being neutered today i hope it goes well - although how he will manage without his credit card beats me


----------



## funnybunnymummy

I think a lot of people read, but don't comment. (I'm guilty of that more than I care to admit... :baghead)

Rue


----------



## Myia09

Its okay! I know most people probably read but it is nice to get comments. I try really hard to post in everyone's blog.

He isn't getting nueterd today, but tuesday. It was the only time they were open.  I begged for it to be earlier, but that was the best they could do.
I am really nervous. 

Yeah, I have to admit, I love Kinobes naughty streak. He is now jumping on the couch and it's just too cute. It's like this past week he has transformed, more outgoing, trusting, loving. I am afraid the nueter might change that and he won't trust me again; but I can't risk Chewy getting pregnant. 

And Ren I replied to your blog! lol! Yeah, he is really adorable with his smooshy face..I really hope he turns out really cute as well (Lionheads tend to be cute as babies, ugly as adults..lol. I think Chewy is pretty cute but not like when she was a baby! lol!)


----------



## jcottonl02

Good luck for him! I'm sure it will all go well 

I love rabbits' naughty streaks- when they are cheeky and they know it lol!!!

I'm sure he won't change that much. Occasionally it happens for the worst, but I am sure he will still trust you and feel just as bonded to you as he did before.

Let us know how it all goes 

Jen


----------



## cheryl

Loved the pictures Myia....Kinobe is just the cutest thing!


----------



## hln917

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Already bonded:





That was quick! You're lucky.

I just love Kinobe. Lops are so entertaining.


----------



## Myia09

Thanks everyone!

Yeah, lets hope they stay bonded. I have really good luck with bonding however..But with spaying and nuetring I hope it stays.

Lops are definatly winning my heart over!


----------



## kahlin

Lops are my 'go to' breed. I love them. But all breeds are great really because bunnies are amazing pets.


----------



## Myia09

I agree 
Can't really go wrong with any bunny!

Looking at Ren's blog, I miss my reptile rehabilitation. But it was just getting too costly. However by the time I rehomed all my rehabs (Some of them were permenent special needs that I thought I would keep, but didn't) all I had were my Leopard geckos. I miss having my snake and the variety of animals. 

I also miss my fish!

But alas to be happy with what you have.

I am nervous about the nueter..I hate surgery. PLUS James is the one who has to pick him up and settle him in the house because I will be busy all day. So no offense to my James, but he isn't exactly Mr. Gentle.

I don't even want to think about how I am going to feel with Chewy.


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> *Myia09 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Already bonded:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was quick! You're lucky.
Click to expand...

Yeah you ARE lucky. I'm on date #29 and I'll be lucky if nobunny gets pissy! Congrats!


----------



## MCatCar

I LOVE Kinobe and Chewy!  

I think I've already said that, but it never hurts to hear it twice!


----------



## Myia09

Thank you Mary!

I hate to keep posting the same "topics" but once again, another RO member is at ends with people! Usually I am really really good at ignoring people, but this girl boils my blood!

She is my boyfriends best friend of 7 years...I have to deal with her. She is really, really full of herself. She is a freshman in college (I am technically only a junior, but with senior credits) and is studying Biology so she can go to med school..but all she does is complain how hard calculus and chemistry is (Uh, sweetheart your in Chem 102..it only gets harder so buck up). Well, I don't know if you all know, but I was a Biotechnology major for 3 years (I went to college during high school) and I am a certifeid lab technition. I won 3rd in state for my biotech senior project (It is out of high school students as well as college undergrads) Well, she makes comments like "Biotechs are Doctors B****" and other stuff that is just really offensive.

And it is utterly retarted becaue a couple of nights ago, she made the comment 'Well 99.9% of the human genome is figured out"

Uh...no. That is completley wrong. Any BIO 100 would know that. If it was known, we could cure cancer (Fix the DNA in the cancerous cells) there would be no argument that being "gay" is a genetic 'disorder' and what not. So this goes to show you how stupid she really is. Yes, we know there is 23 chormosomes, and 4 endings, but we don't know the actual sequence in each human being.

She also crosses the line with my boyfriend (Will sit on his lap, ect ect) but because they have been best friends for so long, I put up with it.

Well, on Facebook I have been getting a LOT of mean rabbit comments..and I mean alot. From about 5-6 different people. Finally, I had enough when I posted new photos and people mad the common "Looks cute enough to eat.." ect ect.

Well I posted a status saying that if one more person made a rabbit joke, I would delete them as a friend. Immature, probably, but deleting comments was just not working.

Well, sure enough she postes "I don't eat meat...but if I did I would eat your rabbits."

Well, I ignored it. 

Then her and my Brother in Law were making jokes to each other (totally fine) and then at the end said.."Now back about eating Myia's rabbits"

I really had enough. So I said respetfully, "Kelsey, I asked you nicley to stop making jokes about my rabbits. Please respect my wishes and stop. I ignored the first one, but this is just enough."

But then, wanting to avoid a fight, I delted the whole thing (all the comments, the status)

Well, she still read it, and she replied on my wall (And those who are on my facebook can go see it)

"Myia it was just a joke, grow up"

Grow up? Excuse me? I was nothing but respectful to her. But how "grown up" do you need to be to keep making jokes when a person asks you to stop?

So I said back, 

"It's not a joke when I ask you nicely to stop. Hence why I deleted the whole thing. 
You know me...I am all about joking. But it really gets seriously old when it is all I hear about, especially when it is about something I care for."

And I just HAD it with her. James (My boyfriend) is also angry at her and is going to call her and tell her to stop himself.

Ugggghhhh. 



/rant


----------



## jcottonl02

Oh that sounds so annoying!!!! I am not surprised you are getting 'fed up' of her (lol can't say what I really wanna say on here  ).

I too have to take 'jokes' from people, and I often let it go, but when they go on and on, I just want to hit them! Seriously. If your jokes hurt/annoy someone, nomatter what they are about or whether the other person is being sensitive etc. (which is not the case here), then just stop it!

I'm glad James has had enough of her.
It is NOT okay for her to sit on his lap! That is quite an intimate thing, I think, and she is wrong to do that. She needs a good....kick up the backside to really sort her act out.

She sounds very insecure, so it's no wonder she comes out with these statements about Chem degrees etc. because she obviously feels threatened by you, and needs to try and 'exert her dominance' in bunny terms lol over you.

Just try and ignore her. I know it is hard, but hopefully if James tells her to....kindly just leave you alone, hopefully she will respect her friend's request.

:hug1 You're being the better person here, so keep your head high and try to ignore her.

I hate girls like that loL!!

Jen


----------



## Myia09

Ohhh yeah. Once she just sat on his lap and I was pissed. James justified it as she was only on his knee, but ugh. He knew it was wrong though and got up. Then during spring break she went to sit on his lap again, and I just was frank and told her I will sit in my boyfriends lap and you can sit here.

But James and her just got into an argument..like literally just now. He just called. She is so stupid..she said "Well I was just trying to defend myself from being called disrespectful" I didn't call her disrespectful..I asked her to respectful..but I don't see how that is offensive. So how to your retailate that with an insult like "Grow up?" I didn't call her a name. Then she started attacking HIM!

I am so tired of her.

I have dealt with it for a year now..I can't do it any longer. I wish she was gone. She disrespects me all the time.

And when James and I took a small break she gave his mother "relationship advice" about us. OMG. She has been with her boyfriend the same amount of time as James and I..the differnce is, he is her B****. And I am not joking. He does whatever she wants, and one night at a party when she was gone, he CRIED to me about it. So I don't need to take her advice when her own relationship is messed up.

UGH and she is still arguing with me on FB! So lame!


----------



## Myia09

The convo on FB:

Oh, it's just a joke Myia. Grow up.

It's not a joke when I ask you nicely to stop. Hence why I deleted the whole thing. 
You know me...I am all about joking. But it really gets seriously old when it is all I hear about, especially when it is about something I care for. 

"Can I make in any more clear to you Kelsey that I don't appreciate jokes about my rabbits? Can you grant me that respect? I ignored the first one because I knew you were joking, but really. Really, please stop." I could've thought of a hundred different ways to say that more politely. And I get made fun of for being short all the time. You, yourself have made comments like everyone else. Where was my respect Myia?


I can't remember the last time I "made fun of you" but you have also never asked me to stop, or anyone else. 
I am sorry, but I didn't think my post was offensive, I didn't call you any names or what not. When the original topic is to stop joking about the rabbits, and you continue to do so, I felt I was granted the response I gave to you.
This really isn't worth a fight.


----------



## jcottonl02

God that's getting me all fired up just reading it!!!

I am glad you took no nonsense from her when she tried to sit on his lap again. She can't disrespect (yes...disrespect  ) you like that. Cos she is! And it's rude.

She sounds like she just wants a fight. She doesn't sound like she can hold her hands up and apologise for being in the wrong.

Anyone can be out of line. Sometimes jokes can easily cross the line without you realising you've hurt someone. So....apologise when you realise, and don't ever do it again. It's not hard.....

Just really try and take the high road. Don't let her get to you. She is quite pathetic, to put it nicely, and you don't need this.

Jen


----------



## Myia09

Well, the long story is Jen, her and James also have another best friend of 7 years named Emily..but Kelsey and Emily are no longer getting along.

Kelsey called her some mean names, said some pretty harsh things, but refuses to apologize. It just goes to show you.

And when James and I got back together, I apologized to her for being standoffish, but she never apologized to me about being rude, out casting me, ect ect. Never.

I feel bad for wishing her gone because they are best friends and James feels like he is losing them (Which is hard on him) but seriously..its hard on me too!


----------



## RandomWiktor

TBH, I would have nothing to do with her unless you're in a situation where you absolutely have to interact - and when in those situations, I would be polite, but distant. Don't be her "facebook friend" - she is clearly not a friend based on her conduct, so there is no point in pretending she is one on some silly website. If matters on facebook concern her so, she needs to go back to highschool where she belongs. If you need to spend time with her because of James, so be it, but I would absolutely not tolerate any of her wayward comments and rude remarks. While I realize she is a long-time friend of his, I would hope that he wouldn't mind you standing up for yourself when the situation warrants it.


----------



## jcottonl02

It must be so hard when you are in the middle. I can't even imagine 

She really needs to know her place. 

Jen


----------



## Myia09

Ren, your absolutly right. But now I am angrier than ever.
James called and he told me their discussion..

She called me crazy...which really makes me mad. James defended me, but it just boils my blood to know she is so ignorant. If I am so crazy, then so is this entire fourm. I am sorry there are people out there who enjoy animal companionship and are serious about it.

She also said it was stupid along with other choice words.

The orignal post on my part was stupid. I was so fed up with people making fun of my rabbits, I posted the status telling people I would delete them. Yes, immature. But I had posted a status about nuetering Kinobe, and two people joked about him.. the "If he doesn't make it through, you can have some nice soup" and the other person said "MMM sounds good, lets hope!"

That isnt just joking, it's hurtful!

But that doesn't grant her to be disrespectful and continue to make fun of my rabbits.

Basically, FB is evil anyways, lol. Sometimes I wish I didn't have one at all.

And it also doesn't grant her the right to be angry at James, when he was simply asking her not to say mean things to me. 

I honestly don't know how I can hang out with her now..it was hard before, then we resolved things and thing were ok..but now its right back to where it was.

The worst part is, I am really upset but so is James..so this is like my only outlet! Ugh!


----------



## JadeIcing

I can't say what I would say to her. :grumpy:twitch:


----------



## Myia09

*Valentine says, "WTF Kelsey. I mess you up you be messin with mom"*


----------



## jcottonl02

Hahaha aw!!!!!!! Bless him. I bet he would protect his momma!!!



Jen


----------



## Myia09

I...dissaprove








"I'll come and save you!"


----------



## Myia09

So, I was thinking what an awful start to a day with Kelsey.

Then I thought of my busy week;

Monday I work,
Tuesday I get up extra early to take Kinobe to be nuetered..then its school from 10am-4pm..then right after that it's the long process of dealing with my insurance and trying to get my birth control shot.
Wendsday I work,
Thursday I have school and a presentation,
Friday I work,
Saturday is my only "Free" day, but on Sunday I have roller derby try outs. 
So I have to practice all day saturday and throughout the week.

Then it gets better, my mother is in the hospital. Last week she went because she had a heart problem, and she is back again. They thought it was a heart attack (I haven't heard anything since) but idk. So now I am spending the night at my mothers (Which all I have is my laptop to keep me busy) and I am super stressed and upset.

And I am nervous about the nueter along with everything else.

I just want to rip my hair apart!

And I have to convince James to bring either Kinobe or Chewy/Anakin so I have some bunny company to cheer me up. 
He can't bring all 3 because we only have 1 carrier. It will be hard to convince him, but lets hope.

Oh, did I also mention my 10 year old brother isn't fully potty trained and has diahhera? Yup.


----------



## jcottonl02

Oh Myia you need a big hug!!! :hug2:

Don't worry about the neuter (or at least try not to)- he is a healthy bun and should be absolutely fine .

I am so sorry about your Mum- I hope she is okay.

You have such a busy week ahead of you- make sure you get some 'me' time, okay? You don't wanna get stressed and tired out. Make sure you put an hour a day aside to have a long relaxing bath/watch a nice movie with the bunnies etc., even if it means ordering a takeout instead of cooking 

Jen


----------



## Myia09

Thanks Jen, I really do!

I also need someone to bring me some ice cream..lol.

And James isn't helping..instead of doing homework like he said he was, he went to his mom's open house. No big deal. but now its 4pm and he is driving about 40+ mins to go hang out with his friend. He said he could come over after. Uh..its 4pm..you have a 40 minute drive THERE..and so when are you coming over? Oh its no big deal to you that MY mother is in the hospital now is it? I expected him to be here at like 5:30 or so. But I guess not.

So now I feel even worse.


----------



## jcottonl02

They just choose the worst times don't they? When you really want them to just leave you alone for an hour, they don't (trying to help, bless them), and when you really need them, they aint there :/

Yep- Ben and Jerry's Cookie Dough ice-cream is a cure-all
You got a 24-hour supermarket near u? 

Jen


----------



## Myia09

I wish I could leave, but I can't. First off, I don't have a car. I could walk to the store, but my brother, being special needs, doesn't handle social situations well.


----------



## Myia09

If I ever needed someone, it would be right now. I am two seconds away from leaving James and I honestly can't see straight.
My mom is even more serious...

I hate to post this here but I just don't have anyone. Of course my best friend isn't answering her phone.


----------



## aurora369

*Hugs* 

Your situation sounds really tough. I think anyone would be super stressed as well. I wished I saw this earlier so I could have responded sooner.

Is your little brother still not feeling well? And have you heard anything about your mom?

-Dawn


----------



## Cabrissi

Oh Myia, that sounds so hard... do you guys get any sort of assistance with respite care or outside assitents/carers for your brother? For right now just do the minimum of what you have to, consider maybe asking for extensions at school if it's too hard to get everything taken care of while you're taking care of your brother and worried about your mum and for this week just do what you need to get you through. Hold off on making any real big decisions until things have calmed down a bit and you can figure out what it is you really want, it's so hard when emotions are running high I know. I hope you were able to get through to your best friend or James was able to get home earlier and bring you a bun to snuggle. :group:


----------



## Dragonrain

I'm so sorry for everything that's going on in your life right now. Just remember to breathe and before you know it the week will be over. 

I hope everything turns out okay with your mom!


----------



## Myia09

What a night..and it continues. They think my mom has a tumor. She had one before, but it was benine. However when she was younger she had cancer cells, so it is a big risk.

She came home this afternoon because there wasn't much they could do, so she is on bedrest.

Amanda, I am my brothers respite caregiver. It helps the both of us. He is severley behavioral; but isn't nearly as bad with me because of course I am his sister and have been around him. He has gone through over 40 caregiver in 3 years. Our last caregiver stayed for 2 years, but she graduated Nursing school and found another job. It's a pretty easy job for me since I just hang out at my mothers house.

James and I are better; he is going through a lot of things himself and is at risk to lose his scholorship, and I have been dealing with my stress. We pretty much are at our breaking ends, and instead of helping each other were (Well..mostly him..which was the cause of the fight) were concentrating on ourselves. He didn't come over to my mothers house for me until about 10:30. But things from there only got better.

Were both exhausted today; last night with my brother didn't go well.

But he has class until 8:15pm..I am going to make a huggge dinner. I should be able to leave at 5pm today, depending if she feels okay.

I drove home while the kids where in school to spend time with the buns, and Chewy was mad lol. No kisses for me today.


----------



## jcottonl02

I am really sorry to hear about your mum. I hope it is benign. Is there any way they can operate?

I am glad things with James are better- sometimes stress can put awful strains on a relationship, but hopefully you guys can work through it.

Maybe bribe Chewy with some oats or banana? 

Jen


----------



## Myia09

We honestly have been through worse, lol. Well right now they are trying to figure out if she has it..last time she had a grapefruit sized tumor but it was deep inside her stomach and hard to find with regular scans, believe it or not. She already had a ultra sound, but we will see.

The problem is, she has had 4 c-sections and then to remove the tumor the had to cut from her pelvis to her breast line..which means she is cut up really bad already. She was told if she ever got pregnant again, she would die from surgery because of the amount of times.

I still at my moms, but when I get home I might giver her some oats. 

I took Anakin on the couch and he stayed on my stomach/chest. He was so cute. I know he is still a little scared though! But he is becoming more outgoing.

His face is SO smooshy! It is like he ran into a door! lol!

I love his color sooo much.


----------



## Chansey

Hi!  I've been reading your blog and have enjoyed learning about all your animals. They are all beautiful and your passion for living things is really inspiring.

Sounds like you're dealing with a lot of stressful stuff right now, i'm sorry.. I hope things get better for you soon! Sending many well wishes to your mother!


----------



## Myia09

Thank you so much Alex 

Well tomorrow is nueter day..I am pretty nervous! But I think I have everything figured out and planned out.

Also...I have two pregnant geckos! The blazing blizzard def has 2..looks like she will be due in a week or less

And my super snow is gravid again, in the beginning stages with two eggs! 

That is a total of six! I really hope all of them make it!

Fingers crossed 

I told myself to only keep 3..lol so it looks like some will be up for sale


----------



## Myia09

*Bonding session of the Chinchillas..*

So..if you don't know the full story..
Valentine is my original chinchilla. Three months after I got him, I got Casanova and the bonding went great..no hassel at all.

Then I got Romeo a couple of months ago, and tried bonding all three. It worked for awhile, however, Valentine and Romeo started to fight.

Romeo got along with either chinchilla..but I decided to keep Casanova alone since he had some chewed fur from Valentine.

Romeo passed away...I don't talk about it much because I try not to think about things like that. I am still really sad, but I just find distraction and ignoring it..

But that left Valentine and Casanova. I was hoping to rebond them.

I took them out today in the living room (With the A/C blaring) and it was better than it was a week ago (I had test bonded to see if I could get a trio again)

But after 10 min they were fighting, not just chasing.

I am really upset that they won't rebond. Chinchillas are pretty hard to bond anyways..so I guess I was lucky at first. 

Sigh :/


----------



## jcottonl02

Ooohh no!! Perhaps more time? I don't know a thing about chinchilla behaviour etc. so i can't be of much help .

Are chinchillas very social? Or more solitary?

Jen


----------



## Myia09

Oh my gosh RO..

Jen I went to reply to you, but I was like..eh..give me a couple more minutes. Then I fell asleep at 10:15pm! So early! And I didn't wake up until 8am...but cat napped until 9:30ish!

Chinchillas are herd creatures..however in captivity it can be hard, and it also depends on the chinchilla. Just like rabbits I would say!

*But I have more chinchilla news...*
I am taking in a female standard from a friend. I don't consider it a "Rescue" of course, but let's just say she hasn't been taken great care of. Plastic in her cage..all chewed up..she looks like in some serious need of a good dust bath (With quality dust)
My friend is moving and can't take the chinchilla with her, so she came to me. Her and her fatehr are coming over tommorrow to "Check her new surroundings" which I am sure they will approve.

I guess I am 50/50 on it..I didn't want her to go on craigslist, but at the same time I just lost Romeo, and I actually didn't plan on anymore after I didn't get the last female due to shipping problems.

If you also didn't hear, James couldnt' drive me to Kinobes nueter because he had physical therepy. I was angry. Now I am trying to figure out how to get there (Its a 37 min drive)

And the worst part is, he is still all goo goo for Chewy! *Sigh*

And I am having problems with *Hamster food...*
He won't eat any of the rice and some smaller seeds. So I am goign to go out and buy some oxbow pellets just to ensure he gets what he all needs. Silly hammie.


----------



## Myia09

Darn you photo philes..

I want my mini rex more than ever. ugh!


----------



## Myia09

So usually online fourms say minimum budgie cages for 2 should be 30x18x18...mine is 27x17x17 1/2..

I known its a little small, but I havent' found anything larger that I can afford, or that I like.

I really want something like this:
http://www.cageworldaz.com/Small chrome cage updated.gif

But its $400...I keep an eye on craigslist but most of them are just like the one I have.

I am buying the TOP bird seed tomorrow..making the switch.

If you don't read Ren's blog..I am going to get 2 10 gallons for my 4 bettas and divide each in half. I also have some pvc pipe to make caves, and some silk plants I have from when I had larger tanks. 

I am pretty excited, but hoods are expensive..and I need a full otehr 10 gallon tank!


----------



## RandomWiktor

For my flock-o-budgies, I use those really big cages for ferrets/cats, and just cover the whole cage with (PVC coated, this is critical!) hardware cloth/mesh. Works great! For my lone cockatiel, I have a pretty spacious cage that was cheap (under $100) and if I can find the make and model I will definitely tell you what it is as it may be an affordable option!

And oh, when you said TOP I figured you meant pellets. Or do you intend on doing TOP pellets & seeds mixed?

ETA: Have you ever seen this model? Right now it's on sale for $100 w/free shipping, and it's pretty spacious!


----------



## Myia09

I am going to do the pellets and seed mix. I know most seeds aren't regulated, so you get the same thing, but at least these sprout and I feel better about feeding it.

I would def love to see what you ahve for a cage..
I went on CL and there is a cage fro $100 that is great, but I have no money! ugh!


----------



## Myia09

Speaking of budgies..

Mine are outside right now (In thier cage) and are bathing in their water bowl and chirping away!

It is slightly windy outside and they are loving it!


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw I miss having budgies. Our last one Toby was SO loud though, defiantly not a good apartment pet for us right now. My dad loved that bird, he passed away last winter though, but he was really old.

The betta's will love the new tanks! Mine was in a 5 gal for awhile before I switched him to a 10. They are a lot more interesting when they have more space, or at least I think so. Plus it's a lot of fun to set up the tanks when you have the space for extra stuff.


----------



## Myia09

I found some past photos:

One of my past geckos:





What she turned out to be:





One of my albinos that had "Smiley face" unfortunatly she passed away to MBD






And some of my past fish:


----------



## RandomWiktor

Poo. From looking around, it looks like my model isn't sold anymore :*( But if you want I can get a pic of the mesh-covered cages as they're much cheaper than most traditional bird cages and fairly easy to make. 

And ah ok, I hear you. I haven't tried their sprouting mix yet, just the pellets, but I'd like to since I'm having such great results with the pellets. I hope they survive unlike many bird food companies because I'm finding their pellets have GREAT acceptance among my birds, and their feathers look awesome.

ETA: Oooh! NICE cichlids!


----------



## Myia09

Thanks!
You should have seen my Green Terrors..they were my "specialty"
They were stunning. My computer crashed and I no longer have most of my old photos 

I wish I still had them. We moved from a house to a small 2bdrm apartment for 4 people and I had to sell all of my tanks and fish (Along with my breeding geckos)

And now I don't have room for a large tank. 

Once James and I get a house (Either rent from his mom or buy) I am getting a 125 community African tank again.


----------



## jcottonl02

Awww the smiley faces!!! How cute!!

(I love the way you guys are all commenting on technical stuff, and species etc. and I'm just cooing over their colours  )

Jen


----------



## Myia09

More photos of past loves!

My insanely aggresive foster hamster I named She Devil:





Her sister, a beautiful mottled blue who was sweet as peaches





Foster Chameleon (As you can see how bad he is, he didn't make it)





Foster/Pet beardies. Passed from impaction.





Harvey, Goffin rehab. I would bring him to work 





Bad photo, but my foster albino ferret going to a good home 





Foster Degu...they were 2 sisters





My convict:





My parrot rescues who would always lay blank eggs, but everytime even a divider was placed in the tank, they would stop eating.





And my pet first leopard gecko, she was a rescue.
She passed away from old age.





*and ignore the dates on the photos..they were all wrong. These are from 2005-2007*


----------



## Dragonrain

Pretty cichlids! When I use to work at my colleges biology department I took care of a bunch of cichlid tanks.

I like the gecko with the smiley face - and it's always so interesting to see the baby/adult gecko pictures. It's amazing how much some of them change.


----------



## slavetoabunny

I just love all your geckos. I was just outside watching a couple of bright green geckos chasing each other around on the top of our hot tub.


----------



## Myia09

I loved the smiley face gecko too. She was from a breeder and had Metabolic Bone Desiease in her rear legs. She passed away only about a 1 1/2 in her life.

When I hatch my babies, I am going to take photos every 2 weeks and keep a progressive blog on how leopard geckos change! It should be cool

Thanks Patti 

I am enjoying my coffee before I go to a presentation for school.


----------



## Myia09

I just candeled the two leopard gecko eggs..both look great!

Can't wait for more eggs!


----------



## RandomWiktor

Oooh how exciting! I've never bred much of anything but bugs - about how long does it take before you have hatchlings, on average?


----------



## Dragonrain

Yay! Aurora still hasn't layed but looks like she should soon.

I really really really really hope her eggs hatch this year! I'll take like a gazillion pictures of the babies as they grow


----------



## Myia09

6-8 weeks..its week 2. I am sure it will take the full 8 because I am incubating for female. 
My blazing blizzard didn't eat today, so I know she will be laying in the next couple of days.

!!! Yay!


----------



## Myia09

This Chinchilla breeder in AZ is nuts..

So she has 2 babies that I want..a Pink White and Brown Velvet female.

Well, I was goign to Tucson on April 17th for a rabbit show, and she lives down there (It is a far drive) and I was going to stop. But the show was cancelled, and I cancelled meeting her.

Mind you, the babies are not old enough to go home. In fact, she sent me this email
""I don't remember what I said that I was selling the brown velvet girl for...let me get back to you with that. You don't have to put down a deposit because I am not going to be offering her up for sale to just anyone, you know? I'm not sure about the pink white girl just yet. No deposits are needed because the chins aren't going anywhere...not yet anyway. That's the beauty of not having many babies being born...no one HAS to go anywhere."


So I told her "Hehe I bet! Being around all that cuteness!
Just let me know! 
I am still interested in that beige/ebony pair too..even if one is a stinker. My beige has turned out to be quite a meanie. He will bark even while taking a treat from you! lol! "

I was waiting on HER to sell her chiinchillas.

Then today she sent me a nasty email about how she is holding the chinchillas for me, and I never came on the 17th (Which I told her I wasn't) and why I am being a flake, ect ect ect

Uh...I have been waiting on you. You are the one who told me the chinchillas were too young to go home, then you sent me said above email where it sounded like you were not going to sell the chinchillas anyways!

WTF?????


----------



## Myia09

*More chinchilla news!*

The female chin from my friend is here! She is beautiful!

*And even more docile than Casanova!*

I mean a complete sweetie! But she was being fed junk food..and even fruit :scared:

All her plastic stuff was chewed..she was on all wire (Big no no for chins)

But other than that healthy. She isn't a standard either; she is a TOV Standard

Pics:









The problem is, she has had ramps all her life and seems to be afraid to jump! Ican't believe it!

Hopefully she will get out of it !


----------



## Myia09

*I also made new toys!*

Foot toy for buns:





Random toys for all:





Hanging toy for buns:





CHin hanging toys:





I also orderd a toy for the buns that was suppossed to a foot toy..and was so tiny I gave it to the hamster! lol!


----------



## Myia09

Photo of the hammies cage..

Do you see his nose?






His toys


----------



## jcottonl02

Awwwww that chin is so cute. And the little hamster's nose! I remember when I had hamsters- they were so lovely.

I love all the toys too 

Jen


----------



## RandomWiktor

Aw, the new chin is beautiful. I love standards  Great toys, too!


----------



## hln917

She's a cutie! What ever happened to selling the toys?


----------



## Myia09

Helen, I just didn't have the money to start up. I had got a really really good deal on a huge bulk order of items..but then they never shipped it to me! So I had to put a claim through paypal. 
The problem is, types of wood besides pine is really expensive. Like apple, cottonwood, elm, ect...most of it isn't available in AZ either. It costs me about $60 for only 5lbs..which trust me isn't a lot. My chins go probably trhough a pound a week (Which is why I stick to pine then supplement it with other chew toys)

I calculated the cost..it would take me probably about $250 to start, and I simply don't have that money. I wanted to make cheap toys; not the same expensive toys everyone is paying for. 

Hopefully later on I can start up again.


Jynx is the female Chinchillas name..I don't think I can tell you guys how sweet she is. She dosesn't mind being held, will come to you, and is just a huge cuddle muffin!
She just puts my casanova to shame!

Last night, Chewy and Anakin where in their cage...sleeping together on th edge of the cage, fur poking out..
And Kinobe decides to sleep with them from the outside of the cage! It was sooooo cute!


----------



## Dragonrain

Would you consider making the bunnies into a trio after they are all fixed?

Congrats on the new chin. She's cute and it's awesome that she's so sweet too.


----------



## Myia09

Yeah, I may. I am trying to schedule Kinobes nueter, but I am about two seconds away from breaking up with James (loooong story..but basically I had enough) unless something happens RIGHT NOW that changes.


----------



## Dragonrain

:hug2:


----------



## MCatCar

I love your chins! Very much! 

& I'm sorry about you and James, I hope you all work out, if it is meant to be that is.


----------



## hln917

:bunnyhug:


----------



## fuzz16

beautiful chins! my first was a standard that i rescued from outside someones house, my second a mosiac. they weren't really the right kinda pet for me, but they were amazing little creatures!!!


----------



## Myia09

Thanks everyone. It did get better, then this morning it is back to where it was. I swear after all the times he has broken my trust, he still talks to me like a child.
If we break up, and he moves out, I have to get a second job, and honsestly this will be the first time I have lived completley alone in my life.

When we broke up in Dec..the lonliness of the apartment was outstanding. I didn't know how to deal with it.

I just don't know how to be strong and leave. Which is amazing, because everyone tells me how strong I am, and I know I am because of all the things I have in fact been through.

And I still love him dearly, and think there is a chance if he were just to wake up and realize what he is doing.

I really don't want to post what he has done..but Amy knows just a tinsey winsey bit..but overall the realtionship has been filled with him doing things to break my trust..bording the edges of cheating...ect ect.

I would appreciate any strong words or advice. 

Sometimes I feel really done, and ready to leave, othertimes (Like right now) he will be nice again.

I also have what I call a "old heart" meaning I stick through to the end...I believe there is a reason why most people divorce and it is because they don't stick it through.

I am just at ends, you know?


----------



## jcottonl02

I think you have to do what feels right to you. I've never been in a particularly great or strong relationship- just never found a guy that I've wanted to be with for longer than a year, or ever found a guy that I could love with all my heart. Everyone I have been with has been...not good really- so I can't understand how hard it is to be going through what you are.

All I can say is you need to be happy. Think of your life without James, and your life with James now. It may be hard at first, but will it be the right choice to leave? Perhaps a few years down the line you will be so glad that you had that courage. But then again, do you stick it out, even through the tough times, and then a few years later be thrilled you stuck it out?

To be honest, from the little you have told me, it sounds like James has some changing to do. If he's not prepared to do that, then maybe you are not prepared to keep being let down and hurt.

I really hope you sort this out, whether it means leaving, or sticking it through.

Have you sat down and told him all this, thoroughly? Perhaps say to him that this is the last chance. If he doesn't change, or isn't prepared to change, then it's time to leave it, because you can't be happy this way. 


Jen:hug1


----------



## Myia09

We have talked about it multiple times..but sometimes he is just a foolish boy. Things are ok at the moment. Were going to hang out with his friend who is town, but unfortunatly there will be another girl there that is practially in love with James and likes to flirt with him (Even though I know she has no chance..)

Roller Derby try outs are tomorrow and I am nervous about them too.

Eek.


----------



## Myia09

Things are definatly better..I mean a lot. Last night was great, a good day I have been waiting for.

I called Friday to set a nueter for Kinobe, and it was just my freaking luck that they are booked this week. I really don't want to go anywhere else because it is so expensive. And it is frustrating, because I was suppossed to get him nuetered early, but now it looks like he will be nuetered the same time as I originally planned.

James said he would work on the cage tomorrow or tuesday..I don't know if he wil lstick to that mainly because it is finals week, but I hope he does.

I want to make it 5 NIC panels long by 2 wide..the top section will be kinobes cage and the bottom Chewys and Anakins.

I want to keep Kinobe free roam, but it is hard because he hasn't learned to poop in the litterbox, and James generally dislikes it. I hope however once we nueter him, and he becomes potty trained, he will allow it.

The new chinchilla is doing great. She is such a little angel. 

I found someone on craigslist who has a 10 gallon and hood for only $10, but I forgot to email him back and I am afraid it is gone. Let's hope not!

The problem is, I don't have a filter/heater or anything for the 2nd 10 gallon tank, so I am going to have to wait awhile until I can afford it.

I reallly, really miss having chiclids after seeing all my old photos. So I have been keeping an eye out for complete sets on Craigslist that are super cheap..but I know it has to be at the bottom of my priority list.

I used to be so into fishtanks and the upkeeping..now I am lazy, lol.

I thought both of the female leopard geckos would lay this weekend but they haven't...the super snow looks like she is going to explode, lol.


----------



## Myia09

I am so nervous for try outs, I think I am going to throw up.
I literally feel ill. I can't remember the last time I felt this nervous. It is horrible.

UGH


----------



## kirbyultra

Good luck Myia!


----------



## Elf Mommy

OK, I just read from page one, to page twenty-six! Whew!  Love all the photos! I think Valentine is my favorite out of all of your pets.  Good luck with try outs tomorrow!


----------



## Dragonrain

Good luck!!


----------



## Myia09

Well guys, I didn't make it. It was really no surprise..6 girls who made it where from other teams out of state. 
And I did pretty bad..I don't know if it was nerves or what, but also they had us do some excersises that were just plain for well trained derby girls. Everyone who made the team was already game ready..no room for beginners. 

I am trying not to get upset about it..now I know what to practice for and hopefully I can try out next time.

Took the Chins out for playtime..the first time since Romeo. I just couldn't, but I felt awful they were not getting play time. So they all got an hour. It went well, and I am glad.

Like everyone else, I am stressing about papers I procrastinated on for finals also. I got one down, another one to go, and have to study for math for tomorrow. 

So, Jynx, the girl chinchilla came with a cage. My cage was bigger, so I obviously put her in that one.

The cage she came with is exactly this one:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752703

I am going to ask Ren, but I think I want to put the parakeets in the cage. The bar spacing is a little large, but I don't think they could even try to squeeze out.

I think it is super roomy for 2 winged clipped Keets..I am going to add lots of branches for them to hop around on. 

I guess my worry is just bar space.


----------



## RandomWiktor

You may want to consider covering the cage with PVC coated hardware cloth. It eliminates the escape risk and if done correctly doesn't look too shabby either. Some budgies won't bother trying to escape even with ample bar spacing, but there's so many things that can happen if they DO that "better safe than sorry" is my philosophy.


----------



## Myia09

Amy and I are trading cages..the one Jynx is currently in for her rat cage  I am excited because I like critter/ferret nations a lot better because the metal is real thick..and Chins are such notorious chewers.

I honestly don't think I am going to upgrade the bird cage until we move. James made the point of where we were going to put it, and I honestly didn't know, lol. I mean, once Amy's cage arrives I will still have the blue one as a free cage, but I don't know what I am going to do with it.

I just got done scrubbing all the cages, and I also cleaned the gecko tanks. They actually smell clean! No dead cricket smell! lol. It is my fault..I have just been cleaning up the poop but not cleaning with water and soap. 

I don't know why my Blazing Blizzard has not laid her eggs..she was due to yesterday. And Super Snow is due sometime this week. 

The guy with the 10 gallon tank sold it, so I am back to square one for the tank. I would just set up the 10 gallon, but I can't afford $30 for a hood..and I know they would jump out without one.

I bombed my final math test....and I am stressing but other than that I am okay.

Talk to you guys later!


----------



## Myia09

There are 2 female mice at a local petstore for adoption because they are "old" and not selling..

I am seriously debating getting them..James said no but really in essance I don't care 

The more and more I read about them, the more I think it would be great to own a pair! Ugh!


----------



## Myia09

I am thinking of getting this..I think it would fun if they decide to play with it.

http://www.ferret.com/item/ferretopia-palm-tree/650275/?srccode=10MAY04A&emid=10MAY04A


----------



## Myia09

So, Rabbit news!

I fear Chewy might be pregnant, because she is getting territorial of the cage with Anakin. They don't fight, but bicker. I separated them, leaving Chewbacca in the bedroom free roam because James hasn't built any of the cages. I don't feel comfortable with Anakin being free roam since he is so small.

That means Kinboe is free roam in the rest of the apartment..and it is going great!

He doesn't chew any wires, so I can trust him. And this morning, we * Found him sleeping on the couch..LOL*

Oh, it gets better...*He also likes to sleep IN the bathtub!*

He CRACKS me up. He pees in the bathroom corner..not the best but not the worst. I know he needs to be nueterd before he can be potty trained. 

He has definatly made me fall in love with lops!


----------



## Myia09

I am nearly dying over here.
A breeder friend of mine is offering me a great deal on 3 leopard geckos..

1 male Super Snow Patternless
1 female Super Snow het Tremper and Patternless
1 female Mack Snow Patternless..

Oh, the possibilities. But I don't have any money. But this is a business opportunity! lol!

I feel like I NEED this. Ugh.


----------



## Myia09

So, just a little post. 
Anakin is really fluffing up. I mean he is super furry. I always thought as a rabbit gets older, they lose thier mane or fluff..but he is getting more and more.

It makes me really wonder if that angora they had has something to do with it..he does have furred ear... 0__o


----------



## Myia09

Hehehe look at Kinobe chillin with us..he has been up here with us for a half hour or so


----------



## Dragonrain

I love Kinobe! I want to bun-nap him! :innocent

Barnaby is crazy furry too! His ears too. I actually give him haircuts because his fur gets so long. He doesn't have the wooly hair on his back though, but he has it on his head/ears, tummy, and around his sides.


----------



## Myia09

*If I see one more person breed thier pet bunnies because they want cute babies, they think it will be fun, or whatever reason they pull out of thier arse, I am going to go nuts. STOP BREEDING YOUR RABBITS!*





*aaajgogheaigheagnn*


----------



## Myia09

<---that is me frustrated with people


----------



## Dragonrain

:grumpy

I understand. I'm sorry. I've been on Craigslist like every day lately because I'm looking for a job, and there are so many bunnies on there! Most of them babies that stupid people shouldn't have bred in the first place. It makes me so sad.


----------



## Myia09

Right? It's worse when they are mutts..I don't understand why people feel the urge to breed mixed rabbits when there is so many of them already.

So Jynx, my friends chinchilla, is having a hard time switching food..she was being "Junk food" with dried fruit and vegatables (UGH, VERY BAD) so I took all of those out and am just switching the pellets..but it has been no go.

Then she refuses to take rosehips as treats..because my friend would feed her junk food, like pumpkin seeds and sunflower seeds. 

AND I am pretty sure I posted this here..she has never had hay either! And just like bunnies, hay should be 90% of a chins diet! UGH.

The good news is, she loves hay!

So I called my friend and she told me this HORROR story about how she fed her Guine Pig Oreos, and her Piggy passed last night due to problems with her stomach (As the vet said) I couldn't help myself and say.."Well, You did fed him Oreos!"
It was really mean, I admit, but it kind of just came out. 
I could tell she was offended, and then I asked, 'Did you feed Jynx Oreos and stuff?"
Which she quickly denied..but now I am suspicious. Honestly, chinchillas are so sugar intolerant I can't help but imagine they didn't, because if they did I don't think she would have lived.

But they had her for two freaking years..why on earth would you have an animal for 2 years and not do a TINSY LITTLE BIT of research on the animal?

So, to say the least, Jynx (Still haven't changed her name, prob won't) isnt' too fond of me because I don't give her what she wants 

And she actually aggressivly bit me the other day..it didn't break skin but it was surprising. I never have been bit before..even from untame rescue chins.


The bunnies are doing good..nothing new.


So, I also decided to spend a little money on myself since our transporation issues pretty much nulls Kinobes nueter until next week (12th, if they can schedule us in) and I am putting off paying my doctors bill. Reckless, yes. I don't care. 

I bought a pair of jeans from Ross (Super cheap) but also spent about $60 at sephora. I been using Murad for my acne, but it hasn't been working so well..but I am not done with the system, so I bought a transitional product to a new line I will be using after this, DDF. It works great, I really love it. I also like DDF because it offers both sylliac acid and benzoyl peroxide, instead of just one. 

I also bought this:
http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P0096&categoryId=S3000&shouldPaginate=true

I want to buy the clarisonic, but its like $200..so I bought this. It works great! I really feel the difference! It is firm, but soft. My skin already looks brighter.


----------



## hln917

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> :grumpy
> 
> I understand. I'm sorry. I've been on Craigslist like every day lately because I'm looking for a job, and there are so many bunnies on there! Most of them babies that stupid people shouldn't have bred in the first place. It makes me so sad.


I just saw 2 tonight on Craiglist.ssd: So hard to just ignore the ad. I wish I could take them all in so I know they'll be safe.


----------



## hln917

*Myia09 wrote: *


> I bought a pair of jeans from Ross (Super cheap) but also spent about $60 at sephora. I been using Murad for my acne, but it hasn't been working so well..but I am not done with the system, so I bought a transitional product to a new line I will be using after this, DDF. It works great, I really love it. I also like DDF because it offers both sylliac acid and benzoyl peroxide, instead of just one.
> 
> I also bought this:
> http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P0096&categoryId=S3000&shouldPaginate=true
> 
> I want to buy the clarisonic, but its like $200..so I bought this. It works great! I really feel the difference! It is firm, but soft. My skin already looks brighter.


I love Sephora! I have very sensitive skin/lips and I like their return policy, taking even used item back. However the GoSmile product was a waste of $$!


----------



## Myia09

Oh I know! I got it as a deluxe sample, and I hated it.
I have never returned anything to Sephora..all my makeup is great (I mainly use NARS, Benefit, Estee Lauder, Dior, Sephora brand, Bare Minerals and Clinique foundation)

I have considered bringing back the tons and tons of face wash I have tried for my skin..
I have gone through everythng...philosophy, Bosica, Pro active, clinique, aveeno, ect ect

I have DDF and Peter Roth to go through, then I SWEAR I have gone throuhg every skin care line. My acne isn't even bad..it is mild..but I have sensative skin and I like my skin to look very bright and healthy..

The sephora girl who helped me pick out Murad told me she thought I might be a little OCD when it comes to my skin.

I wouldn't doubt it 

The scary thing is..I have spend over $1000 at Sephora. No kidding! :embarrassed:

They way I look at it..I don't buy desinger shoes or handbags, I don't buy expenisve clothes..I don't buy expensive food or household items..

My "splurge" is makeup I guess.


----------



## Myia09

Which is probably why I am in such bad credit card debt..(I have a little less than 5 grand in debt..I swear I won't make it any higher than that)

:dunno


----------



## Myia09

So speaking of maxing out credit cards, I maxed out my final card again on a pair of shoes and 2 shirts. The thing is, the card has pretty much 0 interest..so when I make my minimum payment (50.00) it goes to my credit..but then I do what I did today..I put the payment in yestrday and spent it today.
Isn't that horrible? I mean, I know it is bad..especially since the card is a 2500 card..but I can't help it. 

Anyways, buns are good.

Anakin and Chewy slept together in the cage two nights in a row, then got into another trifle. They don't fight..they almsot just fidget. Normally I wouldnt' seperate them, but it is at night when I am trying to sleep and I can here them 

But it doesn't matter because soon I will be spaying Chewy and what not.

Hopefully the end of this week will be Kinobes nueter, if not it will be early the week next. I have all the money on Thursday, but the darn place is always so full.

Chins are good, normal and same.

Geckos are good..still haven't laid the new eggs.

Keets good..doing the same old thing although since it is summer they are pooping in thier water dish which is from assuming water baths, even though I give them thier own bath place

Hammie is good..tons of weight loss (Healthy weight loss) and he is down to a normal healthy weight. Now I can give him treats again! lol!

Saw Iron Man 2..it was pretty good. Ended up having like a 3 hour convo with James family about movies. They are super huge movie buffs.

Well that is all!


----------



## Dragonrain

Glad to hear everyone is doing well!

You don't think you should get Chewy spayed first before the boys get fixed? I'd be so nervous she'd get pregnant if it was me!

I'm really bad with credit cards too. We (Chris and I together) have like 6 of them right now all with a pretty high balance :shock: We're slowly trying to pay them all off and then will probably keep one or two for emergencies and just close the rest. It gets stressful having to pay them all every month sometimes.


----------



## Myia09

Well, Kinobe is going to be fixed first, then Chewy. Kinobe dropped his testicals early and there might be a small chance she is preggo..but it looks doubtful, but I can't afford the extra charge if she is for her spay. 
So I am waiting the 30 days, which will be done next week BUT I can't afford it then anyways

Which leads me to this rant:

My apartment complex TOWED MY SCOOTER. That is right. They towed a tinsy itty bitty neon yellow scooter, for expired (By 1 month) tags. My scooter doesn't even need a plate (It is under 50 cc's) and I was in the process of getting it un-registered...which is why I didn't get new tags.
But they towed it. And it will cost 1/3 of the scooters value (170) to get it back.

So I am going to convince James to get Kinboe fixed anyways, and pay his mom (We always have her for emergenceies) with the next subset of paychecks.

After I pay her back, I will get Chewy spayed.
Anakin shouldn't be ready by then anyways, as he is now only 10 weeks old. (Or maybe 11..I have to check)

I don't fix my rabbits "as soon as possible" for my own personal reasons (I think fixing young bunnies is dangerous as well as hormone problems for a huge spike to none..it is my personal opinion, I know most people dont' agree, but my vet does, and I do, so eh.)

I like to wait until they are fully mature and then nueter so it evens out the horomone levels.

Chewy is def overdue for her spay, but she won't be one for another month, but we couldn't get her fixed due to her head tilt she had and then we moved, which caused a financial strain. I will have her spayed by the end of June, no doubt.

Well back on my original rant...can you belive they freaking towed my scooter? A SCOOTER.

I abosolutley hate my apartment complex. Only a few more months and then I am GONE. No more AIMCO company bullshit.

Well, I have seperated Anakin and Chewy but will let them have play time for the next couple weeks until he is about 12 weeks old, then sepearte them completley until they ar spay/nueterd.

But the funny thing is..this has zapped my animal want. I don't want another bunny, chinchilla, or hamster. 

This may sound mean..but I am tired of all my money going to the animals. I want some money to spend on myself..on the apartment. On furniture I don't have.

I can't promise I won't get a 4th bunny..I really want my mini rex, but I don't think I will. (Unless Chewy does have a litter..I would have to keep one )

I don't want any more chinchillas. 

The only thing I want is my leopard gecko breeding colony.

I have reached my personal happy limit.

And what is funny, is that I am happy with the personailites of my three buns, therefore it has diminished my "Aw I want a mini rex" urge. 

Kinobe is a great free roam bun...he is goofy and playful.

Chewy is affectionate but independent

And Anakin so far is shy but the type of adorable I can't get enough. But he is getting used to me and warming up.

I caught myself wishing I stayed at two..but then I realized 3 is perfect. Chewy well..chews too much to be free roam (And anakin is showing teh same tendicies) so they are good bedroom buns..

And Kinboe is my cat! The free roam goofy guy. He likes to be pet (Even though we have not got any bunny kisses from him  )


It is mothers day, and James and I are spending it apart. My mom had to work, so I am watching the kids, which coincides with his family. So he is just going to spend the night in Peoria with his family, which is a little nerve clenching because we don't usually ever spend a night apart, and I have trust issues..ugh. I have faith in him, but it is still weird.

I have major cleaning to do once I get back to the apartment..

Oh..and the geckos still have not laid thier eggs! What is it?! Your like a week overdue!


----------



## slavetoabunny

That really stinks about your scooter!


----------



## Dragonrain

I can't believe they actually towed a scooter! That stinks.

I like having 3 bunnies too. I don't know why, I always pictured myself having more, but I've been happy with my current 3 and don't really have any plans of getting any more anytime too soon unless something unexpected comes up.


----------



## Myia09

Right? Who tows a scooter.

Well, my Super Snow laid another two eggs (She laid the previous two also) but they look like duds!
Well, one might be okay, but I don't know about the other.

I incubated them anyways.

My blazing blizzard still has not laid her eggs.

:/


----------



## Dragonrain

I'm sorry! Believe me, I know the feeling!


----------



## Myia09

Kinobe was angry that I had things on his couch cushion. So he improvised.


----------



## Myia09

So I have my mothers camera today!
So no more crappy phone photos! lol.
And I really want to take photos of how fluffy Anakin has got.

Aaaaand photos of the gecko eggs..although no photos of the geckos because my poor Super Snow lost a lot of weight with these two eggs so I have to fatten her up before she goes for a photo shoot


----------



## slavetoabunny

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Kinobe was angry that I had things on his couch cushion. So he improvised.


So cute! When I had a couch up against the wall my buns used to run back and forth from one end to another. I guess they don't feel secure now that the couch is set away from the wall by around 2 ft.


----------



## Myia09

I got some GREAT photos!

Jynx:









Anakin:

















Chewsters:









Kinobe on top of the couch again


----------



## Myia09

And check out this epic tounge picture!


----------



## Myia09

Anakin falls off the bed:

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m12/fetish99/?action=view&current=fluff1012.flv


----------



## jcottonl02

*Myia09 wrote: *


> And check out this epic tounge picture!



OMG don't do that to me without warning!!!! I can't actually breathe for the laughing at the cuteness of it!!!!

Also that video is adorable- I want to bunnynap Anakin, the fluffy little munchkin!!!!

Jen


----------



## Dragonrain

Awesome pictures!!


----------



## slavetoabunny

That tongue picture is awesome. My trigger finger is never fast enough!! Love them all!


----------



## Myia09

Yeah, it was totally an accident. I was just taking a general photo of him and BAM I saw that on the screen! I have to return her camera tomorrow however so I am a bit sad. 

I wish james would find his camera!

Well, I took some of the last photos tonight and got some good ones!

Enjoy! 

Kinobers:














Cheese its?


----------



## Myia09

Chewsters

Bad hair day:









Who doesn't love this face?


----------



## Myia09

Anakin:

Another little tounge!


----------



## slavetoabunny

Anakin has such a cute disapproving little face. I just love those fluffy buns!


----------



## Myia09

Doesn't he?!

Well, I had to throw out two of the leopard gecko eggs, they had mold. OH WAIT..

I didn't post about the eggs 

I got four more..2 from my super snow who already laid and 2 from my blazing blizzard.

The 2 from my super snow appeared to be duds, and sure enough this morning I found mold on them, so I had to let them go 

I think it was because she didn't have enough weight.

So I fed her another pinkie and gave crickets, but neither of them have really touched them besides the initial attack, lol.

My store was out of wax worms, and I refuse to buy them at petsmart because usually they are there for a long time and are bad..

And I can't afford to buy them in bulk right now, but I will probably next paycheck, okay, lie, I will probably buy mealworms in bulk. For 1000 it is 7.95..with shipping it turns out to be like $20 (I have to pay for more expensive shipping since it is so hot in AZ I have to get overnight priority)

So now I have 4 healthy eggs..the 2 initial eggs are now at 4 weeks incubation..halfway there! It is aggravating how long it takes! But I want females, not males..but I might be tempted for the next batch (Since I am taking a break to have the females gain a ton of weight) to incubate at 85 to get "mixed" babies..which should only take 6 weeks instead of 8. 

I just *hate* when they become beetles if they don't get eaten fast enough. The geckos can eat the beetles but I can't bring myself to touch them. Uggggh.


----------



## JadeIcing

Where do you order inbulk?:biggrin:


----------



## Myia09

Mostly from flukers..

But cricketdirect.com is also good.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Mostly from flukers..
> 
> But cricketdirect.com is also good.


Sweet. Will look into that.


----------



## Dragonrain

Congrats on more eggs!

I ordered wax worms in bulk once, I order my bugs from big apple herps, but I think the smallest amount they would ship was like 500, and most of them ended up dying before my geckos ate them. So no more bulk wax worms for me!

I thought all live things had to be shipped overnight? I've always had to pay for overnight shipping.

With the hovabater, is it easy to keep the temperatures constant? I am thinking of getting one, and was reading reviews and such online, and some people said that the temperatures sometimes fluctuates in them. I'm kind of worried about that, because we've been having such crazy weather the temperature in the house is so different from one day to the next, I don't want it to mess up any eggs.


----------



## Myia09

Did you not feed them (The worms)? Their larve state is actually pretty long..and when you turn them to moths you can also feed those to your geckos.

Mine is a tad different than just overnight. It is priority overnight..there is a slight difference. It arrives no later than 9 am. By 9 am it is usually 90 degress in the summer, and 100 degrees by 11.

No, mine has been really stable but you have to get it going. I fired mine up the day I got eggs and it fluctated, but only by a couple degrees. Other than that, it works perfectly!


----------



## Myia09

Also DragonRain..cricketsdirect.com sells mealworms and waxworms as low as 50 count.


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks I'll check out that site next time I need to order. I like ordering a lot of meal/super worms because I can get those to last a long time, but if I ever ordered waxworms in bulk again I wouldn't want to order a lot. 

I didn't feed the waxworms because they died, and neither of my geckos would eat them dead. I guess I didn't take care of them right or something?

Oh - I usually get overnight shipping and they get here before 10:30am the next day. But I just noticed that the cricketsdirect site lets you use Standard 2-3 day shipping. The other sites I've used only ship live items overnight. Maybe I can save money on shipping using this site now, unless they recommend that I get overnight because of how cold it's been here lately.

What kind of box does cricketsdirect.com ship the bugs in? Because one time I ordered bugs from another site, and they came in a see through box lol. The landlord saw the package of worms and got grossed out. :rollseyes


----------



## Myia09

Honestly it has been so long I don't remember!

Well, that is standard overnight to get there at 10:30..priority overnight gets their earlier. 

BUT remember..it is NOT guaranteed 2-3 day shipping..so if they arrive dead, you are out of luck. Cricket directs shipping is expensive, but flukers is really good. 

I know I can't do that because of how hot it is here..so IDK.


----------



## Myia09

Great news! James and I pooled all our our ASU textbooks and sold them back and got enough money for Kinobes nueter! Heck yes!

I called to make the appt on Monday but nobody answerd..so I am awaiting a call back!

Which will be great since he is digging/tearing up the carpet near the bedroom door to "get" to Chewbacca. Sigh. Silly bunny.

If you didn't see, I have a cute thread in genreal chat of Kinobe intitled "What?"

It is pretty cute


----------



## hln917

:woohoo



Saw the pics. Someone's very content there!


----------



## Myia09

So Chewy may be pregnant. Remeber James left the door open? She feels heavier...ugh.
I feel so stupid because I get so angry at other people who do this, and it is so silly because I could have prevented it by checking to see if he had testicals. I had this convo with Jen that he is really really young to be such a early developer, but I should have checked.
Unfortunatly, I don't have a scale. 

So now i got to rigg up a nest box for her, since I don't want to pay the $20 for a wood box. Now time to find homes 

Everyone is good..and normal.


----------



## Dragonrain

Which boy do you think would be the father? If she is pregnant, I hope everything goes well! 

I'm sure the babies will be adorable. Maybe when they are ready for their new homes, you could charge an adoption fee and use the money towards getting all the buns fixed.


----------



## Myia09

Ah, Jynx.

Guess what. She is a chinchilla who doesn't know how to jump.

Here is the story I posted on the chinchilla fourm:
WELL I took out the ramps because we all know there is no need for ramps for a Chinchilla. Then I noticed something. She didn't move all day (Like in a 12 hour period) from her upper shelf.

At first, I thought she just might be scared and proceded to place her on her food/water shelf 

She quickly drank a little bit of water (She was obvioulsy thirsty) and ate an insane amount of hay. She obviously wanted it!

And then proceded not to move from that shelf for the entire night..then morning..then afternoon.

I then tried to coax her by pushing her little behind to jump to the next ramp (The cage isn't big..the shelfs are a small leap away) and she wouldn't do it.

Then as soon as I put the ramps back in, she was up and down her cage exploring and doing the normal chin thing!

I did this for the past 3 weeks..she will not move w/o the ramps!

Worse is that it is the same in playtime..she doesn't jump around like my other chinchillas do! She just walks! I put her on my bed, couch, ect..and she will not jump down from them..or jump up to any other place.

What on EARTH do I do here!?

I mean..the shelves are not even that far away!

She is really eager to come out for playtime..but won't jump from the upper door..she will follow the ramps down, and walk out of the bottom door.


I don't know what to do! Hopefully they can give me some good advice!

Oh, and here is Casanova too


----------



## MCatCar

What color Lionhead do you have?

They are all adorable!


----------



## Myia09

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Which boy do you think would be the father? If she is pregnant, I hope everything goes well!
> 
> I'm sure the babies will be adorable. Maybe when they are ready for their new homes, you could charge an adoption fee and use the money towards getting all the buns fixed.



Well, Anakin is too young (All of what..10 weeks lol) it is Kinobe. I have sepearted Anakin and Chewy anyways.

Kinobe dropped his testicals like 2 weeks after I got him..and he was only suppossed to be 10 weeks AT THE MOST. So I was shocked. BUTI seperated them...and it had already passed the 32 day mark...

I was getting money to get Kinobe nueterd first (Chewy has had a long line of health problems making spaying her really nerve racking for me..I guess I am procrastination on it, and you all know about me losing my job for practically a month..I jsut started working againthe firstfull week of May) when James left the door open and he got to her..

That was like..2 weeeks ago..3 maybe. 

I have money to get teh buns fixed..Kinobe is getting fixed Monday, and Chewy will be as soon as the 32 days are over and she isn't preggo, or after she is done weaning. Anakin is too young. 

The only adoption fee will go to the babies getting nueterd and spayed


----------



## Myia09

*MCatCar wrote: *


> What color Lionhead do you have?
> 
> They are all adorable!



I have a Black tort female and a Sable Point male 

But my tort female is pregnant by a tri color holland lop.


----------



## hln917

*Myia09 wrote: *


> But my tort female is pregnant by a tri color holland lop.


That would be a very interesting mix. I only sawa lop with partlionhead onPetfinderonce and the rabbit was adorable!


----------



## Myia09

*hln917 wrote: *


> *Myia09 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> But my tort female is pregnant by a tri color holland lop.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a very interesting mix. I only sawa lop with partlionhead onPetfinderonce and the rabbit was adorable!
Click to expand...


I think they will be hedious  LOL

BUT it would be cool to get another tri colored bunny..because WE ALL KNOW I am keeping 1 baby. Let's be real here.


----------



## hln917

*Myia09 wrote: *


> I think they will be hedious  LOL
> 
> BUT it would be cool to get another tri colored bunny..because WE ALL KNOW I am keeping 1 baby. Let's be real here.


No, not hedious!! Think of a lop with a little mohawk. It was so adorable!


----------



## JadeIcing

Wyatt would disagree. Lop/lionhead mixes are awesome.


----------



## Dragonrain

I think they'll be cute too!



> The only adoption fee will go to the babies getting nueterd and spayed



That's what I meant  To cover some of what it will cost to get the babies fixed.


----------



## MCatCar

I think a lionhead/lop mix would be cuute! Those are my 2 favorite breeds!


----------



## Myia09

So I have to post a quick rant...
My boyfriend's best friend..the one who I don't get a long with..
already has a tortise she inadequatley provides for. But I can't say anything because she is a "c" word and really defensive..I have tried mentioning it but she gets really defensive.
WELL she just bought a rat..a single rat...on impusle..I haven't seen the cage but she is super cheap so I know it is probably a hamster cage.

To say I am upset doesn't even compete.


----------



## Myia09

Anyways...we didn't go over to her house last night so I am still unaware of the rattie situation.

Bun Buns are fine..can't wait to get Kinobe nueterd..I was going to set up the kit when I realized it was still set 
The summer is going to be hard on the rabbits (and me) since there will be a couple times a week I will be gone..never for too long, but I think during the 1-2 days I am gone I will bring either Kinobe or Anakin/Chewy at a time to make sure they are fine. 

Chins are fine...I guess I am not getting Amy's CN..so I am just going to save so I can buy my own..I like they way they look a lot better. James is going to buy some wood on Monday and make new shelves for all the chins! He has been prorastinating on it for like a month 
I don't know how to cut wood, so it is kinda up to him.

Erika has me dying for a new hammie cage...and just giving in and buying a type of long "under the bed" type container..I already own 1 but I don't think it is tall enough for him. So I will start looking around. I really want to make it big..like two 20 gallon tanks..because my current cage is the same dimensions as a 20 gallon tank. 

Well that is all for now!


----------



## hln917

That's one reason I hate going away, leaving my buns. I'm like the nervous parent, calling in every couple of hours to check on them.


----------



## Myia09

I am happy to say I have set up my MOUSE cage! That is right!

Long story short..I saw these 2 females up for adoption at Petsmart..but decided not to get them.

Well, I had James run to another Petsmart to get Bird food, and he saw a little male mouse and decided to get him! Problem is, we counted our ducks too soon...he came back to get me, we went to the petsmart, I held him, but realized we didn't have a cage for him! (We were in Peoria at his mother's house..an hour drive)

So we had to leave him, even though we knew we were coming home tonight 

It is 2:30 am..and we just got home about a half hour ago...so he would have been in a box (If we waited from closing) 9pm-2am. 

Worse part is, we don't go back up to Peoria till Monday! This guy was an older guy, and he may still be there, but the pet girl said another family came and looked at him earlier.

I don't have my heart 100% set on him because I only held him for a small bit..but I am definatly set on getting a male mouse. We are going to call tomorrow and see if he is still there..and maybe take a look at some other boy mice down here.

The funny thing is, I literally didn't have to buy a thing for him BESIDES the fact I got this cool bird toy ladder thing for 0.60 cents!

In the cage:

Wooden house, small igloo house, wheel (May have to replace, it is just what I already owned), paper tube, "couch", a loofah, finger trap chewer, birdie shredder, birdie bagel, some wood chews, dixie cup (For chewing), food bowl, water bottle.

Bedding: First layer is Aspen, second layer carefresh, then I put a small amount of hay and some toilet paper. 







And you may be stuck with crappy phone photos until I can find my memory card!


----------



## RandomWiktor

Looks awesome, he's going to be one lucky mouse! Hopefully if you don't get him you can find another that you like. They really are just the best little pets you can get 

Just make sure he's big enough that he can't fit his head IN the fingertrap; I've heard a couple of horror stories about people's meecers sticking their heads in them and getting them stuck, subsequently stressed out very badly. I use them for hamsters/rats/birds/etc. but I'm too nervous to use them with my mice unless they're cut up into smaller pieces as part of other toys.


----------



## Dragonrain

Good luck with him! Post pictures when you get him!


----------



## undergunfire

The tank looks great! Where did you get that little wooden house thing? I saw one kind of like it at Walmart (maybe its the same one), but was worried that Dex would just pee all over it and it would be a waste of $5.

Don't forget to buy some fleece and make braided fleece ropes....you can string those all over the cage in criss-cross patterns and mice have a lot of fun climbing all over them .


----------



## Myia09

Bad news  The other family got him! I am so upset! He was super friendly and cute...I mean, it is great he got a home and what not, but first off the pet care lady didn't know anything about any of the animals, but ugh! So James is taking me to another petsmart to see if maybe there is another one who catches my eye. 

Ren, I think I will just cut it up then! lol! That is too scary!

See, that is what I am afraid of..I been on funmouse all day and night but I still don't know a whole lot since I have never owned, or wanted to, mice. 

And Amy..I feel so stupid..in our convo I kept saying "pine" and I meant aspen..I think aspen is okay sincce I saw a bunch of people on funmouse with it! lol!

I got it at petsmart..it is like $6. I got it a loooong time ago because I thought my hamster would like it..but he was too fat for it..LOL. (It was my obese hamster I was getting down to size) and when he did lose the weight, I couldnt' use it because he had arthritus and couldn't use the top shelf anyways. But it is pretty nice...I will let you know if he pees on it too much. But I do know I had something similar with my other hamster, andh peed in the corner of it, but it wasn't too bad..I just rinsed it off.

I will def do that will the fleece..I ran out of paper clips! And the "toy" clips I have are too big to hang from the wire mesh. I still have some left over fleece from making the chinchillas fleece cage liners.

I am still trying to get a hood for the bettas..but it has been no luck to find one for cheap..

Kinobie is doing MAJOR binkies today! lol! I mean from last night to tonight, it has been binkie time! It is sooo cute!!!

So while getting out the mouse stuff, I found an old lava type bird perch I bought for the chinchillas a long tima ago, but their cage at that time was not sturdy enough (It is really heavy) but it works just fine on the FN! I put it in with Valentine since he is the biggest chewer. He loves it!

Anakin has started a habit of "thumping" when I am go into the room like he is scared of me. Silly bunny. But he is warming up...doesn't run away as much..and he actually pushed my hand away today when I took him out of his cage! lol!


----------



## hln917

I'm sorry. I'm sure you'll find another one. Great set-up!

I love bunny binkies! We used to call it "Yahoos." That's what Sebastian seemed to be saying when he did them b/c he was so happy.

Baci started thumping in the morning as soon as he comes out of his cage for the day. But not b/c he's scared, more like trying to get our attention to do the Bunny Nascar with him.


----------



## undergunfire

*Myia09 wrote: *


> And Amy..I feel so stupid..in our convo I kept saying "pine" and I meant aspen..I think aspen is okay sincce I saw a bunch of people on funmouse with it! lol!


Even aspen is one you shouldn't use with the mice, as a lot of pet store mice have allergies and wood beddings can cause hot spots. Of course, a lot of people use it anyway....but I'd rather not risk it for Dexter and just use Soft Sorbent. Maybe you are seeing UK people using aspen on the mouse forum? For them, it is okay because their mice are better quality and are A LOT different from US mice....their mice are bigger, males can live together, they don't have the allergies our mice have, and they are generally more friendly due to proper breeding.


----------



## Myia09

Hmm..I don't know. Most of the cages in the photo thread have aspen. I didn't see if they were UK or not.

Anyways, this is the story. We call to 6 different petsmart..3 sold males. All three were sold out. The guy on stapley and baseline told me thier supplier was out.
Well, we ended up going to the Tempe Marketplace Petsmart and the two original females were still there! So I adopted them! 

I did really only want one..but I couldn't resist.

One of the females is orange and white, and the other is a gray/lavender with a white stomach and a white "Scar" on her face. I named the orange and white Crouton and the grey Olive.

I found my memory card, so I am going to wait to share photos until tomorrow night when I can post better photos.

They really love the cage. They have been nibbling on everything, running on the wheel, they seem really excited.
Crouton is very very friendly, Olive is a tad bit more shy. 

And they are hilarous to watch!

But what upsets me is at the parking lot there were two males who were selling puppies from their car..it was like 6 puppies per small crate. WITH NO WATER. In Arizona heat..and it is super freaking hot today. I called the police, waited, but they left before the cops got their (Someone else also called the cops on them at the same time..I think they got the idea)

It makes me really angry.


----------



## Myia09

So, most of you my brother is special needs, and he used to do therepy with like tents and such (It is a sensory thing to go under them and what not)

Well he has this long tube that he hasn't used in years and my mom gave it to me for the bunnies! It is great! It is about 5 ft long and plenty wide enough. 

Kinobe is scared of it, but Anakin and Chewy LOVE it!

So, I think Anakin is *Part Angora..* if you saw my post, she had a "Female" angora..and the thing is..Anakin is already about hte size of Chewbacca. His mom (sable point lionhead) is the same size as Chewbacca. I didn't see the suppossed father.

Well, he is also super fluffy..he either is a great lionhead type or I don't know.

His fur is also incredibly silky. Not like baby fur either...but like Angora fur. The problem is, I haven't felt an actualy Angora rabbit, since her "female" was heavily matted. 

AND it would explain why he is already so large and so silky.

Hmmm!


----------



## missyscove

My buns have two cat tubes. They love to run through them, nap in them and dig in them. 

I'm looking forward to those mice pictures.


----------



## Dragonrain

The way Anakin looks reminds me a lot of Barnaby, before I give him his haircuts. Barnaby is crazy fluffy too, with very soft fur, and has the long fur on his ears and all that. So Anakin could still be a lionhead, but you never know! Maybe the angora she had wasn't really female.

Congrats on the new mice! I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of them.


----------



## Myia09

Yeah, maybe I am just being paranoid  LOL.
It is just so wierd..he keeps getting fluffier and his fur longer.

Kinobe is flopped..and I mean flopped, right next to me. It is so cute. I love how much he trusts me. I hope he can forgive me when I nueter him LOL. Only *4 more days!*

I can't wait, but I know I am going to get super nervous about it too. We will be up in Peoria, and he will be spending the days we are there with us, which is great 

So, in leopard gecko news, I lost 2 more eggs. They deflated..it was the 1st lay of the blazing blizzard. Sigh.

So now I am down to the orignal two..going on week 5. They still look great. The blazing blizzard has enough weight to probably breed again, but I am just going to wait. Going to buy crickets and worms today with the little bit of money I do have. 

It is my sisters birthday this saturday AND James and I anniversery...plus bill time


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah Barnaby's hair is crazy long/fluffy too - I actually cut it shorter for him because it gets kind of hard to deal with sometimes when I leave it long. Hay sometimes gets caught in it and it drives him crazy, and his mane goes in his eyes, so when it starts getting too long again I trim it. 

So sorry you lost more eggs! That's disappointing. At least you have the two good ones though, you're doing better this year than I am!

Good luck with Kinobe's neuter. I'm sure he'll do great, but I know how nerve wracking it is.

Happy birthday to your sister and happy anniversary! Are you doing anything fun to celebrate? I hope you have a great weekend!!


----------



## Myia09

Our Anni isn't for two more weeks, but I am not quite sure what we are doing 

I got photos!

Olive has this wierd color/sheen that makes taking photos really hard!

Crouton:













Olive:


----------



## Myia09

And I have some really cool news! As a belated bday present, my aunt got me this KILLER fish tank!

It is a 5.5 gallon (Odd shape) and it is so cool! I am cycling it for my white betta right now!

I have to add background, take out said decor and put in betta friendly decor.


----------



## Myia09

So, doing research on the mouse fourm they told me that the mice would smell very strongly for the first 2-3 weeks due to the petstore diet..and boy do they! The cage stinks! At least it isn't the area around it, but man!

I left them alone until today and only took them out for a short time. I just want to make sure they feel comfortable and safe.

And Amy, they are peeing on the wood house. But I am just going to wash it..

It is funny though, because Olive is very shy and she will run on the wheel to run away from James or I! LMAO!

The bunnies are good...I cleaned the carpets today. They were a mess from Sheriff. There was 1 little stain from Chewy and Pinball (I miss him!) but it came I would say 90% up.

Then the spray marks Sheriff left ALL OVER (I really should have taken a photo..) came up 100%.

There is some stains still in the crease of the wall/carpet, but I feel confident I can hand wash it up.

And I am out of hay until Monday early afternoon for all the animals..but I can't justify the $5 on cheap petstore hay. They can wait a day 

Tomorrow James will be gone for the day/night for Peoria, and because my friend is flake, and I have no car..lol..I am going to do a SERIOUS bonding session with Casanova and Valentine..I mean shut in teh bathroom with exotic treats serious LOL. I can't stand them being apart!

I realize it is Saturday..I usually am in Peoria so it feels like a boring weekday! So odd!

So, I feel better than 1 of my bettas will be in a bigger tank. I still need to find that hood for my 10 gallon..it is so frustrating! I have filter, heater, ect ect. All I need is a hood and a DIY divider. 
But at the same time, it seems like so much room for a betta! I think I would like to get a pygmy catfish, but then I remember most of them have to be in three's or more.

So my options are some ghost shrimp of a dwarf underwater frog. I am thinking frog 

I am going to cycle for I think only 2 days..my water is pretty good and it is such a small tank. 

I am going to go and get a PVC tube, macaroni shaped lol. Then some felt plants. Then I am hoping I can get a small asian looking ornament that is both betta and frog friendly. 

I also cleaned out my extra cage just in case Amy can figure out a way I can foster the ratties..

I fed crickets to the geckos and they ate them all, but they didn't want any mealworms. I will try again tomorrow..they are "giant" mewealworms and they have only had "small" ones..I wonder if it is confusing them.

Well, I got to "refill" Casanova's pine toy..and spend the night online because I am bored! lol!


----------



## RandomWiktor

Cycling - especially fishless cycling - can't occur in two days even in a small tank(especially without live plants); I think you might be confused on what cycling is - it isn't just letting the water sit! Once you put the fish in, chances are it'll cycle while he's in there, and for bettas that generally means ammonia burned fins since their fins are so sensitive. This article has pretty decent instructions on a proper fishless cycle.

That tank is SUPER cool. I really like it. I think your fish is going to love it! If you do get dwarf frogs (I don't suggest ghost shrimp as they often eat them, makes for a pricey snack!), be sure there's a few hides - preferably one only the dwarf frog can fit under. Some, though not all, bettas tend to harass the little guys and it can literally stress them to death. You may have to feed them under there, because bettas loooove to steal the frogs' food. Alternately you can just cup the betta when you feed the frog. Also make sure the filter in any tank with dwarf frogs is REALLY gentle, as they have a very difficult time dealing with currents. Finally, and I'm sure you know this, but just make sure you're not being selled an african CLAWED frog. The albinos are definitely ACFs so that's easy, but sometimes they have natural colored ACFs mixed in with ADFs. Look for that front foot webbing to make sure you've got the right thing.

You may also want to consider some sort of snail. They're a little more resistant to betta bullying, are less likely to have their food snatched, and actually are surprisingly active and cool. I used to have tanks devoted JUST to snails! Applesnail.net has great info on them, and they come in some beautiful colors. I also have a care sheet if you'd like; it's basically applesnail's info, but more condensed and geared towards casual keepers rather than serious breeders and enthusiasts.

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## hln917

Love the new fish tank!We have tons of bamboo in front of the house, perhaps I can hint to hubby to build something similar, much larger of course for the rabbits!:biggrin2:


----------



## RandomWiktor

Oh I'm an idiot. MICE. How did I not see this? Your new mice are BEAUTIFUL! Congratulations!


----------



## Myia09

*RandomWiktor wrote: *


> Cycling - especially fishless cycling - can't occur in two days even in a small tank (especially without live plants); I think you might be confused on what cycling is - it isn't just letting the water sit! Once you put the fish in, chances are it'll cycle while he's in there, and for bettas that generally means ammonia burned fins since their fins are so sensitive. This article has pretty decent instructions on a proper fishless cycle.
> 
> That tank is SUPER cool. I really like it. I think your fish is going to love it! If you do get dwarf frogs (I don't suggest ghost shrimp as they often eat them, makes for a pricey snack!), be sure there's a few hides - preferably one only the dwarf frog can fit under. Some, though not all, bettas tend to harass the little guys and it can literally stress them to death. You may have to feed them under there, because bettas loooove to steal the frogs' food. Alternately you can just cup the betta when you feed the frog. Also make sure the filter in any tank with dwarf frogs is REALLY gentle, as they have a very difficult time dealing with currents. Finally, and I'm sure you know this, but just make sure you're not being selled an african CLAWED frog. The albinos are definitely ACFs so that's easy, but sometimes they have natural colored ACFs mixed in with ADFs. Look for that front foot webbing to make sure you've got the right thing.
> 
> You may also want to consider some sort of snail. They're a little more resistant to betta bullying, are less likely to have their food snatched, and actually are surprisingly active and cool. I used to have tanks devoted JUST to snails! Applesnail.net has great info on them, and they come in some beautiful colors. I also have a care sheet if you'd like; it's basically applesnail's info, but more condensed and geared towards casual keepers rather than serious breeders and enthusiasts.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend!



This is probably going to sound naive and what not, but I have been in fishtanks for a really long time (10 years!)and even did them professionally (Set up and matnience for 4 years) and my ideas of cycling are a tad different.

Fishless cycling- that is the thing. You can leave a 5 gallon tank to stabalize for a month but as soon as you put 1 fish in the tank, it will disrupt the tank.

First off, I do use cycling chemicals. There is a lot of debate about them, but I love them. I also check all my tanks levels to make sure they are stable for one (I will check 2-3 times during the day) and the right level.

Then I add the fish. The fish helps cycle the tank. It is very much like buying a rosie red or comet to cycle the tank, but I don't do that because they produce more waste than a betta and also I don't throw away fish. 

I know my ideas are not "textbook" but I also think there isA LOT about fish husbandry that hasn't been quite figured out. It also depends on the type of fish, tank, and enviroment.

I appreciate the article; but years of experiance has told me this way is just as effective. I often see people who will let smaller tanks (under 55) cycle of the "period" time and once they add fish in small quanities, the ammonia or PH will spike, and to me that is more dangerous than the fish helping to cycle the tank, even with higher elevated levels of ammonia or PH, which are usualy less than the spike. However, I don't do that..I will wait for my tank to be neutral or to the fish's general need and tolerance. 

I am also not sure how much ghost shrimp are over there, but here they are only 5 cents! lol!

I have also owned dwarf frogs before 

And unfortunatly, I don't do snails..lol. Not my thing! Plus, it is harder to find snails here of good quality that don't carry a parasite (It drives me nuts)


----------



## RandomWiktor

Ok; I won't argue with you in your own blog. I just figure "better safe than sorry" and would rather provide someone with info they don't need than no info when they might need it. Can't wait to see the tank when it's set up!


----------



## Myia09

I def appreciate the article and the information have no doubt! 

I didn't say I would put the betta in for exactly 2 days..I will put the betta in the when the tank is stabalized


----------



## Myia09

Edit: I should add Ren..that I belive it doesn't take 4 weeks for a 5 gallon to cycle..but I would gladly give it 2.

Anyways, my blazing blizzard has a wound on her nose. Looks like the super snow bit her; but I don't know why. I fed them sepearte, but they didn't eat like 5 crickets so I tossed them in the cage..maybe it was a food fight? 
I put some special ointment on it and put her in her own 10 gallon. 

I just realized we are on week 5 of egg incubation. I really have to make the baby rack. It isn't hard at all, but I do need to find heat tape. 

Tonight I am dying my hair a little dramatic and daring..all DIY so it makes me all the more nervous.
:0


----------



## Myia09

So, I have a very long tuberwear under the bed container. It is 35 inches long, and I am making the mouse a play center with it. I have also been wanting to do this with the hamster (Who just runs in the tub) but it is too shallow for him. 

Well, I don't have all the supplies. I want to buy some tubes for them.

Right now I have 2 ladders from my ferret nation for some climbing, thier wheel, a container of vermaculite (To dig), a pouch to hide in, a large cardboard tube (Like hte ones you buy at petsmart), some chews and new toys that are not in their cage, and a soft cloth toy.

They seem to like it a lot. But boy do they STINK. Them, themselves smell..because the clean play house already smells.

Besides the tubes, I need to buy enrichment boxes, as I have to admit I have been out of for awhile. *Ren, or any body else, have any suggestions for enrichment toys for both the mice and my hamster, I would appreciate it. *

Also, Ren or someone else, the fourm told me that females should be in trios in case one dies. I am okay with doing that..but would a 10 gallon tank be enough for 3 mice? I plan on giving them 1 hour+ in the playhouse a day (Fat hammie sometimes gets like 3 lol) but it doesn't seem to be enough.

I have a wire cage..it is meant for gerbils/degus..I believe it is about 2 1/2-3 feet tall..but only 1 ft wide/long. The wire spacing is pretty small too. I could possibly make that into a mouse cage? but I doesn't seem like enough floor space.

I love how they will try to go for the wheel at the same time 

I am going to buy a saucer spinner too for them. 

Boy are they cute, let me tell you.


----------



## hln917

Make sure you post a pic of the new hairdo!


----------



## fuzz16

the girls are so cute  

and they have the level toppers you can add to 10g, 3 in that might be pushing it

(your making my mouse kick come in!`)


----------



## RandomWiktor

Oooh. I'm busy right now but I can definitely give some input *nods* For now, have you considered putting a bit of vanilla in their water to help with the stank? Fresh out of store mice are so gross smelling.


----------



## undergunfire

A 10 gal. tank is said to be enough for 3 female mice and large enough for 1 male mouse (doesn't make sense, I know...lol). You can always upgrade to a 20 gal. later on if you wanted to. I wouldn't use a wire cage for mice, as they can squeeze out of the tiniest of spaces - there are people who use them, but a majority use tanks. I'd love to try housing Dex in a custom Martin's cage, but I have cats who already tried to eat him once and I don't want to risk it again, LOL!

You should check out the AZ humane societies for another girlie, as I know they always have little critters for adoption.

Annnnd.....your girls are sooooo adorable !


----------



## Myia09

*RandomWiktor wrote: *


> Oooh. I'm busy right now but I can definitely give some input *nods* For now, have you considered putting a bit of vanilla in their water to help with the stank? Fresh out of store mice are so gross smelling.



I will do that! I just can't wait for them to get normal. I swear it is really bad lol.

Hmm Amy I think I will keep a lookout for craigslist mice and Humane Society mice. I really don't want to get a third (I only wanted 1 boy! lol) but if it is for the best, I need to. 

*So tomorrow is the big nueter day!*

I am getting nervous again. But happy because he has been so terrible digging up the carpet to get to chewy through the bedroom door! But I am sweating bullets I am so nervous!


----------



## Dragonrain

Good luck Kinobe! Post an update once he's back home.

Do you still think Chewy is pregnant?


----------



## Myia09

So, some things happend last night..James and I decided to live apart for the week..just a break. His idea. I am not to happy; I am not quite sure where this puts us. He left with us on good terms, and it isn't a break up.

He has Kinobe and picks him up from the doctor at five.

And yeah, I do. She just seems heavier. Maybe it is all in my head. We will see I guess.


----------



## Myia09

So, what an eventful day. So James takes Kinobe to the nueter place (Phoenix Spay and Nueter) at 8:30 and our carrier wasn't "approved" to stay at the doctor. I asked why..it is a standard cat carrier, hard. In fact, I took Furrari in it when I got her spayed! I wasn't there, but basically they told James for a bunny it was too "large" for the small pet area. WTF?! I mean, it is big..in fact I think it may be a dog carrier..but isn't like huge!

*BUT* I also wonder if it is because James got there late..because James is a late going person...and he just isn't telling me. I have a smaller carrier, and I gave them them the dimensions and they said that was okay. I don't know how large the other carrier is, but the lady told me they require smaller "cat carriers" or "Small animal" size. Kinobe is about the size of a cat! Hello!

Why is this nueter going to freakin difficult!?!

So now I have to reschedule it and I have no clue when because I need to go myself (Instead of depending on James) so nothing goes wrong again. I am hoping it will be next monday.

I swear I don't know why this is so difficult.

James is coming back today..things are definatly on better terms.

Right now I am just super frustrated with Kinobes nueter 

But the time it happens Chewy will be ready to be spayed! Ugh! Well, not really, but still.

And now i am checking Anakin for any balls to get him nueterd too, although I rather wait until he is older (Long story and personal opinion of rabbits being spayed/nueterd at 6 months)

Other than that, no new updates!


----------



## hln917

Glad to hear things are going well with you and James. Sorry to hear about Kinobe's non-neuter.


----------



## Tofu

oh man I don't blame you for being frustrated; all that anticipation and worry and in the end he doesn't get neutered. Eek. But things happen, hopefully you can schedule another one soon.
I'm taking my baby in for a neuter within the next week or so as well! Its so nerve-wrecking just booking the appointment itself! 
Best of luck~


----------



## fuzz16

sad how annoying vets are sometimes, hopefully it goes better next time after driving that distance


----------



## Myia09

What a long break from posting...

Nothing new. Same old same old.

Yesterday and today I went to the Phoenix Comicon. It was A LOT of fun!

Here is James and I:







Next year we will be in full costume (James was pretty much in full costume anyways) and will also probably be going to the San Diego Comicon.

I got to meet LeVar Burton (Geordie), Will Wheaton (Crusher), and Johnathan Franks (Riker) and it was awesome!

(PS...for all those who don't knwo said characters..Star Trek lol)

I really wish Bret Spiner (Data) as he is my favorite..but meating Levar Burton was really cool as I grew up on Reading Rainbow too.

Then they had an hour long "reunion" that was simply hilarous.

I also met Lou Fargino (Sp?) the original Hulk..eh..let's say you can tell he didn't want to be there and he was less than friendly.

Then I also met the guy who played Darth Maul and young Bobo Fet (I forget names easily) but not only was their thing boring, but they really didn't hold any of the characters they played and it was really dissapointing.

We only went for the Star Wars/ Star Trek.. 

But there was a lot of great costumes and overall I had a great time!


----------



## Myia09

*Bunnies:*

_Kinobe:_

Hestarted using the BATHTUB as a litter box. Ugh. Let me tell you. But he is good...still cuddling on the couch.

_Anakin:_

Is also no better at the bonding thing. He still thumps when I walk in the room. 

_Chewy:_

Is good..although now I am debating the pregnant thing because I am thinking it is all in my head. She doesn't seem heavier than before..and now I am wondering if she ever was "heavier"

*Chinchillas.*

_Valentine:_

He is being more goofier than ever. During playtime he has been doing wilder jumps. I think it has something to do with no longer being with any partner.

_Casanova:_

Just my plain old fatty!

_Jynx:_

I got some advice on how to "teach" her how to jump and it seems to be no luck. Just trying to work with her. She has also lost weight, but it seems to be healthy weight..however she doesn't eat much pellets since she was fed junk food ones and it is making me really worried. :/

*Mice/Ham:*

_Crouton:_

Crouton is of course the friendler mouse, and is keeping that way. She will come up to me when she is in her cage, and even when she is in the play tub. 

_Olive:_

Her shyness is coming along..but one time she freaked out really badly and I was really surprised at it. I am slowly working with her.

I gave them a small amount of greens and they loved it. Their smell is also getting quite better.

_Fat Hammie:_

Doing well as normal 

*Geckos:
*
So, for some reason niether of my females want mealworms, and I don't know why. My super snow still has to get weight on her, and I fear she won't be able to breed for the rest of the season (Season ends August) just because I like fat leo's.

However, I feel the blazing blizzard is both healthy enough and fat enough..remember she layed 2 duds so I am hoping not for a "dud season"

The male is well 

*Budgies:*

So, they don't play with any toys, are non-social, and eat junk food. Sigh.

So I decided I need to try to tame them; I don't know if any one can give me advice but I feel esp with the rescue, it isn't the best thing..but it also is not the best thing to keep the both of them un social. Plus, I really want to buy a playpen but they are too unsocial to use it.

And I still can't get them to eat pellets..even with the "Three day starve" which I don't reconmend unless it is like this (prolong stubborness) so they are just on seed.

And I feel they are not getting enough enrichment, because they don't use ANY toys besids the mirrors. I think I have tried everything.

*Bettas:*

Still looking for 10 gallon lid..5 gallon still cycling...all the same...



Did I get them all? LOL.


----------



## fuzz16

the way i was taught to tame them down, which worked really well, but is painful....hold them in your hand like you would a cup, and let them crawl upward into your other hand and just keep moving the empty hand above the hand holding the bird so hes crawling through a tunnel..
you will get bit. but after about five minutes they should be a lot better. do that twice a day and spend some time with them. Put them in a common area, by the computer or something so they get movement and action and used to you.

also, remove the mirrors. tends to make birds bond with themselves and itll be harder to tame them down and bond with you.


----------



## RandomWiktor

Is it definite that the chinchilla simply _won't_ jump, not that she _can't_ jump? My concern would be that she might have and underlying medical reason for refusing to jump and doing that odd 'walking' everywhere. Perhaps she has arthritis, a back injury, or some other impairment? The main reason I am wondering this is that it is something so basic as an animal's standard mode of locomotion is pretty ingrained in them biologically and should come naturally even if they are denied the ability to do it for a prolonged period of time in the overwhelming majority of animals.

Also, getting back to you about mice finally!
I personally think a 10g isn't appropriate for three females. It's SAID to be OK, but given how active the species is, I can't imagine three girls having enough space in that size tank. If you plan to do this, I'd go with a larger tank, at least a 15g or preferably a 20g long. The other option if you definitely can't do that would perhaps be to add an under-bedding tunnel system AND a second floor, but that can be tricky in an aquarium (and under-bedding tunnel systems are a PITA to clean). 

A cage topper can be an option, but there's only one cage topper I'd EVER suggest as appropriate for rodents: the Zilla Fresh Air Terrarium Top. It has TINY bar spacing, basically it's a fine grid. I've used it for itty bitty little anoles and the like with no issue, as well as with rodents (currently using with my ASFs). You do have to build additional floors, however, as it does not come with them since it is more for arboreal lizards. 

Toymaking... really you can use anything you use with chins, rats, bunnies. My mice like everything from those cheep plastic budgie toys that are basically a chain of plastic balls with bells inside, to big complicated wooden and fleece creations. They like sissal ropes to climb around on, hammocks, chew toys, manipulation toys, foraging boxes, paper towel rolls, cholla wood, novel scent toys, the whole nine yards. They don't seem to chew plastic as badly as chins/rats, so I even use some plastic toy parts. You can really go wild making rodent toys. I'd check out the DIY toy thread on thefunmouse forum if you haven't already.


----------



## Myia09

Brenda, I will try that. 

Ren, I did take Jynx to the vet and she got a complete okay...eye check, pelvic check, xrays, ect. The vet said it was simply "Behavioral" and told me just to put the shelves really close..then gradually pull them apart. 
The only problem was her bad diet 

Ren, I haven't found any rescue mice, but today I do believe we are going to a female mouse store, and I told myself I would look just in case...thankfully I have another tank for quarentine and what not in case I do find another female. But I will definatly look at that cage topper, I know what you are talking about as my local mom and pop place also uses it for its anoles. 


Where would I get scent toys?
I saw the popsicle stick thread..I am going to do some today..but not hte toy thread! I will check it out now!


----------



## Myia09

Ren I can't seem to find the thread?!


----------



## Myia09

Okay..

To-Do List:
Make popsicle creation for the mice. Since thier cage is pretty full, I am going to make some cool thing for the playpen

Find Fat Hammie a playpen, which will probably just consist of a large tuberwear container..it probably won't have a ton of floor space but it will still be new.

Re-Tape Fat Hammies wheel

Bonding session with Valentine and Casanova

Clean Gecko tanks

Feed Mealworms

Clean Chinchilla Cage

Clean fleece items


Non-Animal To-do list

Put up drapes that mom got me

Do Dishes

Throw out the junk I have on my patio

Look on Craigslist for a couple chairs for patio, possibly small table

Grocery shopping!


----------



## hln917

I'm on Craigslist all the time. Do you have Freecycle out there? It's a yahoo group and I think it's much better than Craigslist. Not as many crazy people on it. That's where I got the girls' cage.


----------



## Myia09

I TOTALLY forgot about freecycle! I used to use it a long time ago. Time to go look again!


----------



## fuzz16

it makes me feel better im not the only one who has to make to do lists for myself!! lol


----------



## Myia09

So, another of my to-do I am currently doing...

Researching on enrichment for the mice/hamster.
I think I give the chins/buns good enrichment, but they are larger and I feel sometimes playtime and thier cage toys are enough, while with smaller mammals they need a lot more.

So most of this is a double edge for both the mice and hamsters.

Ideas (That I don't have right now)

Sand Box
String of Keys
Shredded Paper
Egg Carton
Closed Boxed for treats
Coin rolls

Ping Pong balls...and fleece twist ropes

And any other ideas would be MUCH appreciated


----------



## undergunfire

Its so hard coming up with things for the mice to enjoy....especially a lone male . I've seriously been considering getting Dexter neutered so that he can have a female friend. As much as I do like to take him out to play, I think he'd enjoy a mouse friend even more! It costs $65 to neuter a rat, so I just wonder how much my vet charges for mice. Its risky, but I suppose I am willing to risk it.


----------



## Myia09

Amy, I would feel sooo nervous! So tiny and so fragile! IDK if I could do it. 

I got a couple things set up..not everything. I been working my butt of (litearlly) but I was able to get coin rolls, egg crate, and some chinchilla sand. 

I also got a bin for Fat Hammie...Here is the before (Sans the hidey house, and YES the wheel isn't coverd..I was replacing it but put it back in so you could see how crowded)






Now (yes, I still didn't cover it, in the process)





Fat Hammie was in the wicker basket lol. It is the same width, but 6 inches longer and about 4 inches higher.

What is in it:

*Bedding: Shredded paper, aspen, and I will add carefresh (ran out)*

*1 wicker ball with hay in it*

*Various chew toys (Coin rolls, kiln dried pine toy, apple wood, birdie shredders, dixie cups, *

*Egg Crate*

*Sand Box*

*Wheel*

*2 wicker hides*

I am going to try to take a photo of him out of it so you can see the differnce. It doesn't seem like 6 inches would do a lot, but it really does.

Mice PlayPen (Not cage):





Their cage isn't finished yet so I am not going to bother taking photos until I put the fleece in and such.

In playpen:

*Shredded Paper*

*Sand Box*

*Digging Box*

*Various Chews (Coin rolls, Birdie bagles, birdie shredders, hanging wood toys)*

*Chewable coconut rope*

*Egg Crate*

*Plush Toy*

*2 cardboard tubes (1 sm, 1 lg)*


----------



## Myia09

LOL I just decided to wake him up so I could show you:


----------



## undergunfire

Those look great ! I'd probably take the sand out of the mouse play bin, as I have read that it can cause impaction (they get it on their paws and groom).

I really need to make Dex's play bin more fun. I want to make new popsicle stick creations, but they are so time consuming and brain wracking, LOL. I used to have such good "rat vision" when I'd go into a store and could turn anything into a fun rat play/bed item, but I find it much harder with the mouse. I like the long play bin - will have to pick one up for Dex as I saw them for really cheap at Big Lots. I just don't have a ton of space to store it when I am done....can't keep it out as the cats will go nuts :grumpy.

Have you looked at thrift stores for little kid toys (like mini play houses) for the mice? Goodwill has 50% off everything on Saturdays, which is when I go when I want to look for little kid toys for the bunnies.


----------



## Myia09

Amy, I honestly don't know what to say..Funmouse is just SO FULL of contradicting information. It is chinchilla sand, it is very fine, and I read on the fourm and from other multiple places that it is okay? 

I really like the long playpen..it works really well. Too bad it isn't higher though! I have to keep a very close eye.

When I get more money I will def check into goodwill..

Tomorrow I start on my popsicle creations..I hope they turn out well lol.


----------



## Myia09

I accomplished today:

Re-Tape Fat Hammies wheel
Clean Chinchilla Cage
Clean fleece items
Do Dishes
Grocery Shopping

Extra stuff that took all my time:
Cleaning the entire house, lol.
Setting up Fat Hammies new cage
Some Laundry
Cleaned all the small animal cages (Not just chin/buns)

And..that doesn't seem like a lot but I didn't get off of work until 6:30pm and I just finished at 10:30 or so. It is 11 now.

Tomorrow I will do the popsicle creations since James wont be here (He has to work out of town tomorrow and thursday) so I will be a lone wolf and free to do nothing 

I also will put up the drapes and clean the bedroom more..I have a ton of clothes laying about.

Then I really do need to throw out my patio junk!

I really wish I could call in and just work Friday.. I am exhausted for some reason. But I can't 

The only good thing is I get to see my friend tommorrow so I get SOME girl time. 

Then if I get home in time (Which I doubt) I can do some pool side time before I start all this.

*SO I didn't post this but we are in the final 2 weeks of egg incubation!*

That is right! Soooo excited!





**edit..amy I am sooo stupid. I thought you meant the soil. I didn't realize sand was bad..that is toatally my fault for crisscrossing species..which I should know better! :grumpy


----------



## Myia09

Piccccs























LOOK AT HOW OUTRAGOUSLY FLUFFY HE IS!


----------



## Myia09

PS...it is official...Anakins balls have dropped


----------



## RandomWiktor

Chinchilla SAND is OK for rodents. Chinchilla DUST is not. If you are using chinchilla sand, it should be fine


----------



## Myia09

It's sand


----------



## lionheadbunny21

You really found a bunny on your doorstep? I didn't actually read into it I just replied right away Sorry.. I've litterally been reading your blog since yesterday (on and off of course) LOL , I'm on page 11.. Awesome blog and LOVE ALL THE PETS!!! Your chins are awesome. I decided to ditch my blog and just read yours Psycho Much lol!! 

K back to page 11!

p.s. Who's Mr/Mrs.Fluffy??? I missed how he came to your life.


----------



## Myia09

Hehe I explain the story on him later! 

Thank you for reading!

Mr. Fluffy was my 1st Syrian Hamster. He was my baby..the sweetest thing ever. He passed away last year, and only lived for 1 1/2 years. It was very short and unexpected


----------



## hln917

*Myia09 wrote: *


> PS...it is official...Anakins balls have dropped


:roflmao:Can you imaginesomeonewhois not animal savvy overhearing the above statement? They will be :?:?:?:?:?


----------



## Myia09

haha RIGHT?!

lol.

Well, not much has happend. If you didn't see the thread, Kinobe took a surprise bubble bath. I am just glad he is okay!

So, the search for the third mouse is not going to well. I can't find one on petfinder or CL... I went to 2 petsmarts and no luck. One doesn't even carry small pets anymore! The other had 3, but I didn't "Fall" for any of them. We have 1 more petsmart (In Peoria) to check out.
Olive is getting smart...the playpen isn't very high and she is climbing out.

Fat hammie seems to love his cage (wish there was more comments!)

Next week on cleaning day I have to buy more bedding. I am debating to stick with carefresh or go to soft soberent (Unscented). Believe it or not, petco has cheap soft sorbent..but I feel guilty from buying from them because their stores and store policy SUCKS. They are so disgusting and trashy.

Other than that, not much going on. Tomorrow is James and I anniversary and I am not sure what we have planned, as he is keeping it a secret. 

I can't wait to see my present..as I have no clue what he could have got me! lol.


----------



## lionheadbunny21

Oh I'm sorry, I knew who My.Fluffy was, I wasreferring the grey lionhead. He is soooooo Fluffy is SOOOOO cute


----------



## Myia09

Oh, my bad. Simba was a female lionhead that was given to me for free. I really never bonded to her, but she and the lop, Miss Kitty bonded.
I moved out and my mom wanted to keep a rabbit in the house, and since I didn't really connect with Simba I gave her to my mother.
But it translated to giving my mother both Simba and Miss Kitty.
Miss Kitty recently passed away however, but Simba is doing just fine. She is actually really ugly now, LOL. Most of her fluff went away except in wierd spots.


----------



## lionheadbunny21

I remember the two that went to your mom. Aww sorry to hear one passed.

The boy Lionhead..Sable one. I never caught his name.

I got caught up reading and then I was reading about the BESTFRIEND to your boyfriend and got all mad. I would not know how to handle my husband having a bestfriend like that. 
I've went through a similar thing with my husband's sister. Him and her were adopted and we just found out in September. Long story short, she thought she can push me around and call me all sorts of names and spread a lot of stories, my husband basically said "I went 26 years without you, it's not going to break my heart none" Because she was mad he wasn't on her side being against me. Anyways, I HATE drama and I really being called Fake. 

I'm on page 26. LOL! I need a job or something ... 

ANyways, Happy Anniversary tomorrow


----------



## hln917

LOL! I just sawyourbubble bathpost! Perhaps Kinobe decided he wanted to cool down also! Poor thing, I'm glad he's ok.

Happy Anniversary!! Do you think the present is another rabbits?:biggrin2: Only j/k!


----------



## Dragonrain

Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## Myia09

Awww thanks!

Another bunny!I wish! lol!
I actually got an AWESOME present!

I have a Ryukin goldfish tattoo on my hip I got underage (stupid) and it is bad (Not horrible, but bad) and James is paying for it to either get fixed or to be covered up! It is a great present! It was totally thoughtful!

We are going to Outback Steakhouse (my choice..I want a blooming onion!)

And then to the movies..

Just simple times 

I may not be around very often..my computer charger broke and I am on James computer, but he likes to play his games


----------



## Dragonrain

That stinks, sorry about your computer. I've had my laptop for like 6 years now and it's still going strong, but I've had to replace the charger like 10 times so far.

I hope you're anniversary was fun. It sounds like James got you a very thoughtful gift. Any ideas what your going to get for the tattoo, or are you thinking of getting the goldfish touched up?


----------



## Myia09

Well, I am not sure if it can be touched up. The line work is shakey and there are some major problems.
At this point IMO I think it needs to be coverd, but I am going to see what my artist thinks. I need to set up an appointment


----------



## Myia09

Hmmm...So as you all know I have been waiting to get a crested gecko until I go to the reptile shows in September/November

But alas; petsmart has the little buggers for $30! I couldn't resist when I saw this little golden guy!

I have him in a XL critter keeper on paper towles..a fake plant to hide in, some bark, and of course water bowl.

He pooped in the deli cup, and I already caught him eating CGD! It was all over his face! So adorable!

His name is Del Mar


----------



## Myia09

RO! I HAVE MY FIRST LEOPARD GECKO BABY! I AM SO EXCITED!













Now to patiently (not) wait for the second egg..which will probably take another week to hatch because life hates me.


----------



## YukonDaisy

Happy anniversary and congrats on the crested and baby geckoes!!! They're so cute!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Awww the baby gecko is so cute! That must have been so exciting when it hatched  Are you going to keep the babies? Also, got any new bunny pictures to share?


----------



## fuzz16

congrats on the baby! glad he made it 

are you keepin him?


----------



## Dragonrain

Congrats on the crestie and of course on the new baby!


----------



## JadeIcing

I want!!


----------



## Myia09

Thanks everyone! Yeah, even though *She* (She is temp sexed to be female) is a Mack Snow (Not a higher end morph) I am keeping her forever! Have to! She is my first babe! lol!
I will also be keeping her sister when she hatches!

I need to be careful because I do have a set limit of how many geckos I have, but we will see LOL. I want to have upwards of 7-8 females and only 3-4 males.

I am still waiting on her sister..UGH! I thought she would hatch overnight. Technically she isn't due until Wendsday though. 

Shiloh I have some ones I took last time I didn't share, so I will psot them!


----------



## JadeIcing

You suck. Can you go look what I posted in Rens blog need some tips.


----------



## Myia09

So, this is before Anakin and Chewy became officially seperated, but enjoy


----------



## Myia09

So, the second egg hatched yesterday. Let me tell you, I almost bawled my eyes out. She appeared to have her stomachs outside. I was freaking out, but it seems it was just her egg sack still attached. As long as I keep her warm and humid, it will reasorb or fall off. Thank god!

She is a Super Snow Enigma, the very morph I was hoping for!






This photo is really hard to tell, but she is really beautiful. I am so excited.

Now, I didn't name my other 3 geckos because I usually end up calling them by thier morph, but I really want to name these two babies!

In other news, my sisters Syrian Hamster passed away yesterday. I got him when he was already over 2, and that was in November. She was upset, but she knew it was coming and prepared herself. I wanted her to get a piggy, but it would mean caring for 2, the cage is larger, ect ect and my mother said that maybe later, but not right now. So it seems they will be getting another Syrian.

It seems odd that my gecko collection doulbed in two days  But I only had 3 to start with. It is actually the least amount of reptiles I have ever owned. 
I can't wait until Septemebers reptile show. I have already started saving. I need about $500.

The list is long.

James has finally become ok with me getting snakeS. That capital s is there for a reason..lol. I kinda hinted at getting more than 1, and he didn't react badly. 
I would like to possibly get (Mind you, I won't be getting all these, but this is what I am looking for) 
Alibno Nelson Milksnake, Ghost Houndouran Milksnake, Apricot Pueblan Milksnake, Albino Striped King snake, White Sided Brooks King Snake...I think that is it. LOL.

I don't know how many snakes I will get. I don't think I will betting the White Sided Brooks as I have only seen them online. But I really want the Albino Nelson and Ghost Milksnake. Those are my "Must haves"

Then, I would LIKE (meaning I doubt they will have them, but I hope so) a trio of Afrian Fat Tails, two females and 1 male. I would like 1 to be albino, but they are expensive. However, I want 2 to be striped because I honestly dislike normal AFT, but love the stripes. So it is a no go if I can't get 2 stripes.

I would also may possibly get another crested..this baby appears to be female, but I am not good with sexing baby cresteds (Although I did it correctly last time!) but maybe by september I will have better luck. I rather not have a male/female and of course I can't have a male/male. I also would rather only have 1 cage.

Then, for my leopards, it is hard to say. 
For males, I have it down. I want one Bell albino, one super snow, and possibly another morph if he is cheap. 

For females, I am not quite sure besides teh fact I know I want 1 bell albino. I really will have to look and see what is available.

Right now I have 4 females including the hatchlings (I know I shouldn't count my eggs before they hatch, but they both seem really healthy) and I wanted between 7-8. So we will just see.

So, that is a list of 2 snakes, 3 AFTs, 1 Crested, and at least 3 leos. That is alot of reptiles to take home..esp considering that is the lowest numbers I could possibly get. 

BUT it will be nice to have a large collection again! It will also mean however I nice hefty cricket/mealworm bill, but since I will prob start ordering in bulk, it won't be so bad (I estimate $40 a month)

Well, I am off to take my drivers license test (The driving part) and my motorcycle permit written test..if I don't pass..I am expecting a heavy fine when I got to court monday...ugh!


----------



## lionheadbunny21

I am so happy the eggs are hatching now. Congrats on the snakes in the near future  How exciting this all is for you!!
Have you ever had a bearded dragon? Me and my husband want to get one after the move and once we are settled.


----------



## Dragonrain

Congrats on the new baby! She's a cutie. 

Kinobe is so cute!


----------



## Myia09

Everyone go to petco.com! All there treats are on sale!
What happend is, my mother took my sister and I to petco to get her another hamster, and she ended up buying me some toys, a grass mat, and a really awesome carpeted "hut" (Think a cat scrather post and it was only $25)

So I went online to get links for you guys and the stuff is cheaper online! Really cheap!

They have a pack of 4 wicker balls with the walnut inside for only $10! They are normall like $5-6 each!

I *might* have the money tomorrow for some of it, but with shipping I have 4 wicker balls, 6 tiny tumblers chews, 2 willow branch balls, 1 plastic ball you put treats inside, and 2 pack of 18 toy block chews (With holes) for $35. It is too bad shipping is so expensive..maybe I can do price match?

They also had (in store) a 36 inche thick wood perch for only $12! The chins would love it but I got to measure the cage to make sure it fits! lol.


----------



## Myia09

*lionheadbunny21 wrote: *


> I am so happy the eggs are hatching now. Congrats on the snakes in the near future  How exciting this all is for you!!
> Have you ever had a bearded dragon? Me and my husband want to get one after the move and once we are settled.



I have had 2 that were rescues...me and the boy were best friends, but both him and the female had severe impaction issues. The female died within a year of my care due to her massive intestine problems, and the male died a little while after that (they were lifelong partners, I think he got depressed)

I then bought myself a baby from a breeder, had him for 4 months, then he also had impaction issues even though I kept him on tile. I am assuming it came from the breeder who kept him on sand (He was already grown when I got him, retired breeder)

I had to put him to sleep becuase his pain was so bad 


I woud love to get another one, but I am not sure. I would have to think about it.


----------



## lionheadbunny21

We're doing all our research right now. We have sand too but I've heard that sand is not good for them, specially when they are babies. Soo we are going to get some tile as well. 
I can't wait. We have almost everything we need for one, so with alittle more research, we'll have one soon. 
Aww that's too bad about the lifelong partners. I am a softy, I've never had a pet that we've had to the end. The one dog I had as a child, I was out on my own when she pased, so it didn't impact me as much as it would have. I do miss her though. 
Bearded Dragons seem like a lot of work. Well only because it is so new to me I guess, once we get going, it'll be second nature  I get my bunnies and my husband has yet to get his one bearded dragon (or two).


----------



## Myia09

*lionheadbunny21 wrote: *


> We're doing all our research right now. We have sand too but I've heard that sand is not good for them, specially when they are babies. Soo we are going to get some tile as well.
> I can't wait. We have almost everything we need for one, so with alittle more research, we'll have one soon.
> Aww that's too bad about the lifelong partners. I am a softy, I've never had a pet that we've had to the end. The one dog I had as a child, I was out on my own when she pased, so it didn't impact me as much as it would have. I do miss her though.
> Bearded Dragons seem like a lot of work. Well only because it is so new to me I guess, once we get going, it'll be second nature  I get my bunnies and my husband has yet to get his one bearded dragon (or two).



Sand is horrible, for any reptile..except maybe for a sand fish 

Please use tile! All my reptiles love it! Or paper towls is a good option. But for beardies and there nails, its great. Plus so cheap! It cost me I believe $6 to tile my 20 gallon and it is forever flooring!

They are pretty hard work..uvb and heat lamp..make sure you have to change the bulbs every 6 months.

They need fresh greens everyday, crickets, roaches, earth/silk worms.

Baths (if your water bowl is not big enough) and I have to change thier water everyday because they play in it lol.

But I reconmend just getting one. If you do get two, get two females. A male/female pair..a male will dominant, eating more food and causing her stress and overbreeding


----------



## Myia09

So I can't afford to buy toys from petco..I mean I did get 3 toys! But I am going to go get at least 1 branch from petco. The chins really have not recieved anything new latley and they deserve it. I also need to put money away for the nueters/spays and for the reptiles show..so that is litearlly all my money 

I am trying to sell things for the nueters/spay but so far I only sold (pending pickup) some fish decor for $10. It is such a bummer!

James and I talked and hopefully in the next couple weeks were going to make a pit stop at the Bunny Basics to purchase a Mini Maze for both Kinobe (in the living room...where I don't know) and Anakin/Chewy (In the bedroom) which is unfortunatly $40. Plus I want to buy some of their XL grass mats if Chewy likes the grass mat I bought today..since they are waaaay cheaper. So it will be a $55 expense. Ugh! I really want to buy the wicker "Tents" too but at $20 each, I just don't have the money.

I know when we get the bunny room (UGH ONLY THREE MORE MONTHS!) I am going to buy the large maze for the bunny room. So maybe by then I can also buy a tent. Kinobe will still be free roam, so he will have his mini maze in the new living room anyways.


----------



## hln917

I didn't realize Bunny Basic was an actual store in Arizona. Oh you're so lucky! Hmmm..... where's he closest airport? I should check the shipping charge as oppose to taking a trip to the actual store. Is it big? I can just imagine telling hubby I'm going to Arizona to go shopping for the "kids" 2,000 miles away!


----------



## lionheadbunny21

*Myia09 wrote: *


> *lionheadbunny21 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> We're doing all our research right now. We have sand too but I've heard that sand is not good for them, specially when they are babies. Soo we are going to get some tile as well.
> I can't wait. We have almost everything we need for one, so with alittle more research, we'll have one soon.
> Aww that's too bad about the lifelong partners. I am a softy, I've never had a pet that we've had to the end. The one dog I had as a child, I was out on my own when she pased, so it didn't impact me as much as it would have. I do miss her though.
> Bearded Dragons seem like a lot of work. Well only because it is so new to me I guess, once we get going, it'll be second nature  I get my bunnies and my husband has yet to get his one bearded dragon (or two).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sand is horrible, for any reptile..except maybe for a sand fish
> 
> Please use tile! All my reptiles love it! Or paper towls is a good option. But for beardies and there nails, its great. Plus so cheap! It cost me I believe $6 to tile my 20 gallon and it is forever flooring!
> 
> They are pretty hard work..uvb and heat lamp..make sure you have to change the bulbs every 6 months.
> 
> They need fresh greens everyday, crickets, roaches, earth/silk worms.
> 
> Baths (if your water bowl is not big enough) and I have to change thier water everyday because they play in it lol.
> 
> But I reconmend just getting one. If you do get two, get two females. A male/female pair..a male will dominant, eating more food and causing her stress and overbreeding
Click to expand...


OMG:thanks:I am one of those people that read and read and read and it doesn't sink in unless I get a demonstration of some sort! So thank you. 

I have a bowl big enough, ubv, heat lamp, the dome, sand (**** petstore, I read after that it wasn't good for them, so I'll birng it back) 

I never knew how cheap it was for the flooring-that's awesome!

We will be getting one in a few weeks. Thanks again!


----------



## Myia09

I have actually never been there! It is kinda out of the way for me, but if James and I take a different freeway from his parents house to ours, it is kinda on the way down.

Haha it is actaully RIGHT by scottsdale airport! lol. I could always see how much it is to ship to you! Sometimes places have to charge more. 

By the way, I should add, since Anakin has also matured, I am waiting until I have the money for both rabbits since the nueter clinic is so far away and it is hard for me to arrange transport (Since we have to drop them off between 7:30am-8:30 and it is an hour drive and then we have to go back to pick them up. So it is a total $140. I have $40


----------



## Myia09

Your welcome Jenesta 
What size tank is it? For a 20 gallon it is 2 12x12 tiles and 2 6x6 tiles...

Also make sure to NOT get smooth tiles..get something rough. No shiny stuff 
The stuff I have is a really pretty orange color. It looks great!

If you have a larger tank (or when you upgrade) I would just try to google to find what sizes you need


----------



## Myia09

This is what my mom got Kinobe:
http://www.petco.com/product/110522/PETCO-Round-Cat-Condo.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

But at the store it was labled "Rabbit Condo"
Kinobe has been tearing at the carpet in 3 places..and he started to chew on the condo then lost interest. Ugh! I hope he uses it.

Then there is this:
http://www.petco.com/product/112234/WARE-Bristle-Ball.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

And it is a HUGE hit! Kinobe loves it! I may have to buy one for Chewy/Anakin.

I bought this for Chewy/Anakin:
http://www.petco.com/product/105774/Peter-s-Woven-Grass-Play-Ball.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

But niether seeem interested. I think that is because chewy doesn't play with toys very often and I don't know about Anakin.

She also is uninterested in her grass mat 

Ungratful buns!



So, my sisters new hamster is a delight! She is so active and sweet! I am actually jealous, LOL. We got Fat Hammie (Our current syrian) as a petco "rescue" since he was so old..and he is active, but not like her! I miss having an active bun! And she is so cute!

Right now I am on the phone with Petco..online the 36 inch wood perches are only $7.46 "internet sale" but the lady said if we print it they will match it. Now I am calling around trying to find people who have them  There was only one at the petco I went to, but it was in East Mesa (I live in tempe) and would be out of the way to go back, esp for just one. And they hopefully will match it.


----------



## undergunfire

Sooo much to read and comment on, but I don't have time right now...so I will add this....

Definitely shop at The Bunny Basics! Kelly is sooo nice :biggrin:. I was leary of spending $18 on the Cottontail Cottage and $20 on the wicker tent, but Molly & Morgan LOVE the cottage and it has made Molly only be destructive to that and not the carpet. Brody loooves his wicker tent and it was totally worth the $20. Actually, I bought a wicker tent from TBB 2 years ago and while its been chewed, I still have it and M&M chew it/lounge in it every day.


----------



## Dragonrain

I wanted to buy one of those carpeted cat thingers for Barnaby for awhile. He loves things he can hide in. I wonder if the carpet would be a problem with him. And Barnaby says, if Chewy and Anakin don't want their grass ball, they can send it to him! I bought Barnaby one of those once and he loved it, but it didn't last very long.


----------



## Myia09

So far, Kinobe likes to hop on top of it, but have not seen him go into it very much. But he is a very relaxed bun and likes to lay down in the open (and mainly the couch)

Hehe, if Anakin/Chewy don't use it, and Kinobe doesnt, it is going to the chins, and sorry Barnaby I know they will use it! lol!

Petco is doing the price match for me, but I have to make a pit stop at two stores. Which is fine, because it is super cheap and I am SO excited to see how much the chins will love a new huge wood branch. They really love the "skin" on the wood to chew on.

So, I went to the dollar store today and they had a bunch of things! They actually had plastic balls with the ringing bells inside just like the one my mom bought for $4 
They also had bright pink placemats with white polka dots (Also in green and blue) and I wanted to get some for chewys cage but decided against it. She doesn't seem too impresed with the grass mat, so I am going to put it in Anakins cage 

I did buy Anakin a small blue pillow for him to lay on 

I would like to post photos of you of Kinboe with his toys, or the chins new branches but I swear I always have camera problems! ugh!

The baby geckos are doing well 

I feed everyone on Monday so I am excited to see them have their first meal!

The crested is also settling in. He is quite an active bugger! The poor thing, I bought "Small" crickets but they were more like pin head size! I forgot to check..I jsut asked and went on my way. It is okay, I will def buy him bigger ones on Monday.

So I am very close to askign James to pay for the boys nueters as my anniversary present instead of fixing my tattoo. It is a real bummer, but it kinda makes sense. I am still figuring it out :/

The mice are well, Olive really has not tamed down a whole much however.


----------



## JadeIcing

Been in your place a time or two. I passed up a gift or two to help pay for spays and neuters. Long term worth it short term... Well that was debatable.


----------



## Myia09

But what is more long term than a tattoo?


----------



## JadeIcing

*Myia09 wrote: *


> But what is more long term than a tattoo?


True but instead of neuter/spay money you could save tattoo money.


----------



## Myia09

That is the problem; I never can. I always find a more "now and here" expense to spend the money on. that is why in 4 years it has not been done. :/

So, petco DID NOT match the online price. In the end, the $22 was not bad, but I didn't buy it because of doubt. The branches are thick, but not thick enough for the chins to use it as a good perch..basically it is a giant chew toy but I was afraid they wouldn't use it 

However I found out SoftSobert for a huuuuge bag was $12. Normally at petco it is $16, and at petsmart a little over $17. So I bought a bag..even though it meant not buying a new shaving razor (3 weeks and counting of using the same blade!)

So I figured out a way to enclose my kitchen and use it for the chinchillas play space. It is larger than the bathroom, and a lot safer. Casanova is currently out and he seems to like it very much 

Esp since I put out the "Good" dust (The really good stuff)

I also unexpectantly needed to buy a heat pad because mine burnt out! Ugh! Hate that.

But I did have $10 to buy two sulculta plants that I just love! I have a feeling I am going to have a new obbsession. I want to buy some ferns and other plants, but I really love sulcutas.


----------



## Myia09

:cry2

So this is the third night that James has gone out. Yesterday he was only out till about 1:30am, but the day before it wasn't until almost 3!
And tonight it looks like another 3am..he left at 10pm.

I don't really mind him going out; I am just so darn lonely.

I don't have many close friends..me and my "best friend" well...she decided to side with her ex-boyfriend (My boyfriends best friend) that he DIDN'T cheat on her..long story short he is lying to her and blaming it on me...oh yeah.

And a lot of my other friends (not as close) are busy..or because I don't have transportation I can't go visit them.

So I am sitting here almost 11pm..not tired..but just sad.

:/


----------



## fuzz16

i know how you feel.
my bf works all day and then nights sometimes..meaning hes gone from 8-10:30pm
in the meantime i work, tend to pets, tend to baby. 
i about broke down last night because (one reason being i am quittin smokin) and that out of all my "friends" i called and texted, no one replied....i went to the petting zoo and needed a friend to just relax with. but course i dont really have any friends...so i feel ya

then i sat in the apartment till 10 waiting for the bf to come home cause i kept hearing sounds that made me nervous. 

so ya i feel ya....thats why we have pets though right! they dont stab you in the back or talk bad lol or ditch you


----------



## Myia09

Well, I texted James that I was feeling lonely and he came and picked me up 
We watched Samuri movies and talked "zombie" until pretty late. It was nice he would do that (although, his friends wife was there so it wasn't tech a "guys night" either)

But yeah Brenda..I know some of it is partly my fault. I was suuuuper anti-social in High School (I only graudated in '08) and looking back I regret it. I lived such a different life from my classmates (Dealing with family; woirking full time to support my family, living on my own off and on, ect) that I ostrizied myself.

I met with a friend awhile back ago that I have known since the 8th grade. He said he was amazed by how much I have changed and that is was all for the better.

But because of that, I have a hard time making friends. In the 2 years I have been in college, I have busted my butt trying to make friends..I have made I guess what you would say friends; but not people you would hang out regularly.

Plus, I have no doubt I am wierd. It is hard for pet people..Sometimes I get overzealous and talk too much about my animals or something. I think the person should understand and listen; but I guess a lot of people disagree that it is "off-putting"

I have 2 really close friends; but unfortunatly they live out of state, so that isn't easy either.

:/


----------



## Dragonrain

I know what you mean. Even my fiance, who loves my pets, I think gets a little sick of me talking about animals constantly sometimes. But that's okay, because he talks about video games all the time - so we put up with each other. I think most everyone has at least one thing they are "obsessed" with, and like to talk about a lot. 



> Hehe, if Anakin/Chewy don't use it, and Kinobe doesnt, it is going to the chins, and sorry Barnaby I know they will use it! lol!



Haha that's okay, Barnaby would have made short work of it anyways! I never bought him a new one because it didn't seem worth it, he destroyed it so fast.


----------



## Myia09

So I went to the Phoenix Pet Expo today and it was really fun. We saw a lot of cute dogs!

Both major Arizona Rabbit Rescues where there.

I bought some things from Tranquility Trail..and talked for a bit. I got a really pretty bunny necklace, some bunny ferterlizer with wheatgrass seeds to make a fresh treat for the buns, and 2 willow wreaths.

I then donated to Brambley Hedge 

I really didn't have the money to do it (lol) but oh well. I feel good about it.


----------



## fuzz16

hmm i was anti social too...to the point i had no friends in highschool and i dont talk to anyone from my class. i have a couple friends that stuck through my party time, and theyll come over have a beer, go to the pool with me and chill with charlee, but its a rare occasion. 

and my best friends are online, like one i met on a fish forum...i think 5 years ago?? and we still talk daily. just hard to meet people you really click with, and in a hobby related forum its a LOT easier.


----------



## Myia09

Oh, RO, where do I begin.

I now have almost $500 in fines from the court. It was a $170 no insurance fine from the court, $85 in DMV fines, $30 for my license, $140 for my insurance, $63 for my SR22..Oh yeah.

Unless I sell some items I have posted, no rabbits are getting nueterd. I can also kiss goodbye anything I have wanted to buy.

AND Kinobe chewed through my internet cable..out of the blue..and only that one wire. So I have no internet at home. I feel bad now (kinda) but I am sooo angry at that bun. It is my fault ultimatly, but still 

Plus, I am alone for almost 4 days. Ugh Ugh Ugh.

The good news is, I got my hair done by my friend who recently graduated from school. We re-did my black, and did a all around peek a boo of orange, yellow, and purple.

It is really awesome! Part 2 is the cut of my hair, which then the color of my hair will really be awesome.

All the bunnies are well. Chewy has decided it is fun to pull her hay out and put it all over the cage, lol.

I have enough left over NIC panels to make Anakin a 2x2. Yes, it is small, but about 7 inches larger than his current cage (a petstore cage)

I am so tired of waiting for james to go buy the panels and build it. I know he wont. But with a penny in my account (Literally) I am hoping he will drop some money in my account.

I honestly don't know how to get through these next 2 days! 

It was a 2 hour bus ride to my mother's (Where I techincially work) and it is another 2 back..although it takes more like an hour and a half because traffic is better. :/

Well, that is all for now.


----------



## Myia09

Oh! I got a photo of my Tranquility Trail Necklace!


I love it soooo much..I am thinking of turning it into a tattoo! On my wrist I am thinking 







This is a pretty poor photo (No camera..again) but this is really how Chewy's cage is set up. I have the grass mat, a type of carpet protector (It isn't slippery), her litterbox in the middle since she has been peeing in the middle, and toys she doesn't use, lol.

She has 3 stuffed animals, a large willow ring, a hanging toy, and a carrot toss.






Tonight (If james gives me money) I am going to do Anakins cage. It will be really simple however.


----------



## Dragonrain

Pretty necklace. That would make a cool tattoo. 

Chewy's cage looks good


----------



## fuzz16

i feel ya with the money...tags are coming up on he car, plus rent, plus daycare price went up 150$....everyones hurting right now with money i think.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Hey Myia do you know anything about frogs?


----------



## Myia09

What kind of frogs? They are what I have the least experience with (I don't think they should be pets, lol) but if you need some help I would be happy to give you what info I do know 

I mostly have experiance with common types..."pac mans" fantasy, whites, ect.

So, it is official! *I am getting the necklace tattooed..*

Not for about a month, my mother is paying for it 
It will just be the heart and bunny (Not the actual necklace, lol)

She really loved the idea and offered it as a early birthday present (My birthday is August 4th, so I will be getting it end of Julyish)

I decided to put it in the middle of my forearm..I don't really like wrist tattoos so I wanted it higher up.

So, in less good news, I went to Pet store/feed store..and ended up calling the cops. None of the rabbits had water, one was severely emaciated, then the pigs they had outside in direct sunlight had no water (and pigs had no sweatglands)
However James opened his big mouth and they waterd all the animals before the police got there. However, not it is cited.

Then, it gets better. James is building a costume type thing for the Mandolorian Mercs..so we went to a leather shop. I didn't know anything about these shops, and I will state that I eat meat, and think that leather is ok because it is using the cow as a whole. 

BUT their store was disgusting...the leather was disgusting.

Then there was teh rabbit pelts.

So I left angry, and sick.

And I no longer eat beef. 

I try to buy only free range organic meat, but I can admit to not always. I didn't eat pork anyways (I think it is gross!) 

but after seeing the amount of leather and what not..I am no longer eating beef.

I have tried becoming vegetarian on and off, and I once I was vegan for awhile. But I love chicken and fish.

So it looks like (I forget the word for that type of vegetarian) but yes.

Even though I will still eat chicken and fish, I am limiting it two 3-4 portions a week (Instead of once a day)


----------



## Myia09

It is three am, and I have had 2 rum and cokes to please apologize if this is jumbled. I can't go to sleep, and I figured blogging right now is the best for me.

James will be out till about 7am..so yeah.

Anyways, first things first.

My blazing blizzard female laid an amazing 4 eggs. I left her in with the male too long last time (They can become pregnant again even with eggs)

I saw one, but since I figured it was a dud (her last 2 eggs were duds) so I was surprised she had four. 

One looks really good, the other three are a tad soft, most likley because they have been in the humid hide for over a day. I put them straight away in the incubator..since there are four however i have to incubate for female because I don't want 4 boys! lol. 

Then, I went to the feed store to get food, and there was a tinsey winsey lilac mini rex..probably no older than 5 weeks. I wanted her. Soooo bad. I would hve got her, if it was not for james.

He promised me howevre I can get my mini rex when we move. I hope so.

Kinobe is letting me rest my head on him. He is warm, and it is adorable. Now he is demanding pets.

Between Elf Mommy and every Mini rex I see, I am so set on it being my final bunny. I don't even care if I can't show. 

I really need to go to bed.


----------



## Myia09

So I was thinking about our next apartment and what I am going to do..

Because I want to foster, but that would me a total of 5 rabbits.

We will have the bunny room, but I am not sure how large it will be. My friend annie owns a condo in a community that have a ton up for rent..and I am in love. It is the perfect size. the bunny room would be great for 4 bunnies and a foster.

I really really really want to keep kinobe free roam, but they have wood floors an I think it will be too slippery. Later I will post a topic asking about it.

I can't just put floor mats all over the place, lol.

Also, some models are two stories so I wonder about that as well.

Hm


----------



## Myia09

Also, why on earth are my budgies squacking at 3:40am?? Sleep birdies! Sleeeeep!


----------



## Myia09

Hmm slow blog times!

So, I leave for Colorado Saturday afternoon..and will be gone an entire week..

From my poor babies 

I guess I am lucky..the chinchillas are super super independent creatures..they miss me and love attention, but not like the buns..esp not like Kinobe!

If I am gone a day Kinobe is all over me!

Jame's brother is taking care of the animals..he is a good guy lol and took good care of them last time (We were gone for 4 days)

But I know I am reaaaalllyyy going to miss the bunnies.


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw I'm sure all the animals will miss you...but have a good time in Colorado! Are you going for a vacation or some other reason?

I'll have to leave my pets in July for a few days or so, and I'm already worried about it even though poor Chris is stuck staying home to take care of the pets while I go mountain climbing. I worry about them so much when I'm not home to check on them all the time.


----------



## Myia09

Yeah, my in-laws on a house so we are going on a week vacation..fishing, ect ect.

I am hoping it will be fun; although due to work James and I will be apart this week! Today is my last day I see him until Saturday night!

But yeah I feel super guilty... poor bunnies


----------



## Myia09

I am so excited!

So after talking it out with James and the 2 rescues down here in AZ..

Every other week (I tech still have to go through the process with the center) I will be voluntering at the Glendale Adoption Center for Brambley Hedge;

Along with other mic. tasks (Since I live too far away to go to the store, which makes me sad)

For Tranquilty Trail Rescue, I have a an appointment to sit down and coordiante..there are a lot of East Valley programs running (adoption events, ect) so I will start there too! Some of it will be paperwork and newsletters, but I am so excited!

AND I got a second job! So I get more hours and more money..so nuetering is not far away! Yaaaay!


----------



## Myia09

You know guys, I totally forgot to post Chewys gotcha day...It was June 12th...

Oh I feel awful! :shock:

Well, she got a oat treat and lots of snuggles!


----------



## Myia09

Sorry for all the seperate replies; I wish we could go back and edit our posts.

So, I decided to keep track of all my monthly spending on the animals.

I was astonished, to say lightly. For June by itself, I have already spent close to $70. And I have to buy crickets and hay still.

I spent $19.70 on a new 50lb bag of pellets; which last a couple months
16.56 on crickets, worms ,and a kaytee bag of hay since I ran out
19.60 on bedding for the mice/hams, and then I bought a some toy parts for the cinchillas (which are now gone)
$5 on some dollar store toys for mice/hamsters
and another $7.62 on some more crickets.

Crickets should cost another $5-7 today. And LITERALLY that is all my money (I have $10 in my bank account)

AND NOT TO MENTION MY MOTHER BOUGHT $50 ON TOYS!

So in retrospect, I spent $120 already on the animals.
And the month isn't over.

I really need to curb this. This second job gives me an extra $65 a week, but I really need it to go into savings/paying of credit cards. I of course will still have more money in general, but still. 

Then I also need to remind myself, that I bought 2 "long lasting" items..pellets and beddig..which I don't buy on a monthly basis.

Hmm..it is just really crazy when you add it all up.

In retrospect, however, i only spent $19.56 last month in total, all on crickets. lol. I should add there is more "cricket" expenses this month because of hte babies; and I need to fatten up my females so they are getting roaches and worms which are pretty expensive. I have to feed the babies a lot as well.

And, of course, my crested gecko, which eats about 25 crickets a week, so that is an extra $2.50 a week as well. Which also, the cost of buying him (Charged on a credit card that is maxed out..) wasn't included in the $70...so add $38 to that...)

And the $20 I donated to the rescues (I got a necklace in return) and the 3.50 I spent on willow toys from the rescue..

I am going to stop adding up. No wonder why I am broke

:lipsrsealed:


And the worst part is; I know I am not done. I am still paying for the nueters, but then I want to buy the cottontail cottage, ect ect ect...


----------



## Dragonrain

I use to keep track of my pet expenses. I don't anymore. I don't want to know anymore. I spent $70 today on dog food alone.

During Kit's (my dogs) first year, I kept track of everything I spent on him. His first year of life, I spent $3,435.98 on him. And that was just him. 

I don't even want to think about what I had to spend on Berry this year so far because of her stroke. It's enough to say that I maxed out my fare share of credit cards paying her vet bills.

Congrats on the new job and the volunteering! That's awesome. And happy (late) gotcha day to Chewy!


----------



## Myia09

Wow that is insane!
I have to keep track..I have tight finances and I been asking James for more money, and I hate that!

Tonight he has to buy me zip ties, a planner, and some money in electricity! And I feel so bad! I know he doesn't mind (And he uses electricity himself of course) but still. 

Plus, I have to. I want to foster in the new apartment, and get a cat, so I have to keep my expenses under $100..which is A LOT to spend! 

Not to mention I never buy anything for myself


----------



## hln917

Happy Belated Gotcha Day to Chewy! And congrats on the new job and volunteering. I don't think I can ever foster even if we had more room in the house. Reason being ~ I know I wouldn't be able to give them up. Perhaps if I hit the lottery one day so I know I can afford any health issue that may arise. That's my only concern with taking in more buns. We have a TV commercial here in the NY area for the lottery which features all rabbits. I told hubby I want them all if we ever win.

Have fun on your trip to Colorado!


----------



## Dragonrain

Under $100 for pet expenses? I don't think I could do that lol. Well, maybe some months, but most of them I couldn't. Especially if someone needs to go to the vet that month. Vets here are expensive. I have to take the dog next month to get his heartworm test and this years heartworm pills, so just that will probably be around $200.

I know how you feel. I don't buy myself anything either - all my money goes towards my pets and to paying off the bills. Once we get some of our credit cards paid off, I'll probably be able to spend a little more on stuff for myself. Although, knowing me, I'll just use it to spoil the pets more. 

Pets are expensive. That cost for the dog was just normal stuff too - food, toys, vet bills - no emergency vet bills or anything extra like that.


----------



## Myia09

Vets here are really cheap, and I don't have any dogs/cats so I don't really have to worry about that..
But I am starting a small pool for emergency vet bills. I used to have a large sum in August, but through Chewys health problems (Head tilt, pregnancy) and Pinballs passing I am out now.

Right now, the pool has to go to the nueters, as they are in severe need to be done. I am lucky in the sense that my Mother in Law will pay for anything if it is an emergency and I can pay her back.

When I had Furrari (The Sphynx cat) it wasn't that expensive..I had her on Royal Canine however (At that time) and wet food...and I dont know. I can't imagine it costing near $3000. I spent a total of $50 for all her supplies.

I think it is good that I can be frugal when it comes to a lot of my personal things; and the animals. Besides some toys, a lot of the things I buy are in itself; not expensive. It just adds up.

Helen, I hear you. But I have to do it...Kinobe is a "failed foster" but I didn't have someone saying "Bring him to an adoption event" ect ect. And I really know they need fosters. James holds a pretty tight gun when it comes to keeping/buying rabbits, which is proably why I only have 3 instead of 7, lol.

But James right now lives on 5 acres of property and has horses; so my dream of a "mini farm" doesn't seem to odd to him I think. I just want chickens, sheep, he wants horses, and of course by that time I am hoping to have a small breeding herd for show (AND I mean small..1-2 does) but I want them in a "guest house" not a barn..I hate barns for rabbits ,lol. 

So James bought some zip ties for Anakins new cage..it was suppossed to be 3x2, but two of my cubes broke. So it will only be a 2x2. Which yes, I know is small; but it is actually wider than his current cage (A pet store cage)
I will of course be upgrading him as soon as I can afford another box of NIC grids (Which sucks because I will only use 2, lol)

Now on to *Destructo bun* aka Kinobe.

I left out 2 phone books for him to dig/chew/play and instead this morning all my magazines where pulled from my shelf chewed on, LOL. Including my new Redbook I jsut got yesterday!

But the good news is, I traded Chewys XL grass ball for Kinobes XL plastic ball with the bell inside, and Kinobe loves the grass ball, and Anakin loves the plastic ball. SO yeah for working out! lol. 

But Kinobe had to scent mark it for 30 minutes befor playing with it 

Tonight I have a lot of cleaning to do; Tomorrow I *might* see James so I will be busy and I *might* go back to peoria early. So I have to do all my cleaning tonight. 

The girl geckos have been pooping like crazy (lol) so it needs to be sanatized, I cleaned the mouse cage yesterday, but today I need to do the hamsters, chinchillas cage, the rabbits cage, and Kinobes "pee spot"

Then there is in general dusting, ect ect.



So, one of the leopard geckos eggs deflated. 2 of them look like they are not going to make it; but I am semi hopeful for the last one; lol.


----------



## Dragonrain

Ugh rabbit vets here are worse (more expensive) than my dog vet - and my dog vet charges over $500 for a basic neuter :shock: Luckily I used one of those Friends of Animals certificates, and only had to pay $65 for the certificate plus a bit extra for blood work and pain meds. I save money where I can, but even the little things, like vaccines and check ups, are over priced around here, and it all adds up.

Your lucky if the vets are cheap there. I cringe every time I have to take one of my pets to the vet, but of course I always take them when they need it.

The "mini farm" sounds awesome! Chris and I want to get a ton of property when we can afford to own. I want a lot of animals too.

Sorry about the geckos eggs!


----------



## Myia09

So, I am now working almost full time.
After some happenings I have seen; I decided to get my second job and expand it. I was originall was only going to work 6 hours (Tues-Thurs) but now I am working all week.

I really just want to make sure I can support myself (and my animals) without james and without help.

It will take a lot of time away from James; but we will work that out. 

Honestly, I feel reallyg ood at this moment.

I get my first paycheck on the 8th, so I scheduled an appointment in advanced for the nueters!!! I really can't wait.

Instead of the measly $65 a week, I will be earning an extra $134 a weeek! Whoot! Which means I can start saving, paying off bills..ect ect. And if James and I ever split; I can def support myself.

I get aid to help with rent; so if I get a place that is around $ 600 (2bdm) I only pay $200 out of pocket!


----------



## jcottonl02

Wow that's great Myia. I am really happy for you. It must be nice to be totally secure in yourself financially, just in case anything did go wrong etc.

 

Jen


----------



## Myia09

Yeah. I mean, if we ever split, it would still hard finacially (Considering he does pay for half of the "basics")

But I feel a lot better now; plus I can start paying off my debt! lol.

I just hate working full time, esp with school, but I only have 1 class on campus (And the rest online) so it might workout better than I think.


----------



## Dragonrain

Congrats on the 2nd job!


----------



## Myia09

Thanks!

Well right now I am crippled on the couch..wanting to go to bed, but it is so early!

After work, I spend 4 hours cleaning.

BUT the good news is, Anaking has his new NIC cage..*3 grids by 2!* I found the ONE extra cube I needed! lol!

He is really enjoying the space, and condsidering Chewy and him and chewy won't be getting much playtime while I am gone, I feel really great.


----------



## Myia09

So Chewy is going to the vet today; no worries nothing important just a check up from when she had her head tilt.

Plus, its been over 30 days for her pregnancy, so that too.

I am grateful I got the extra money to pay for xrays and such to make sure the head tilt is healed, which have to be done before she gets spayed.

But I always get neverous..what will they find next? lol..


----------



## Dragonrain

Good luck! I hope things went well.


----------



## Myia09

So, Chewys head tilt is almost completley cleared up, although on the xray it seems she has limited motion with her neck..which I never noticed before. Basically she can't "turn" all the way..by a small fraction. So basically okay.

We also set her up for a spay..which I have to save for, because of her previous head tilt they want to take extra percautions. 

Other than that, she is perfect


----------



## fuzz16

wow i thought mine were expensive...once more i will remind myself how expensive more pets would be  thankfully my monthly expenses for buns are around 17$ and the cat is 10$ if that. i cant imagine spending a 100$ a month on pets...i dont spend that on my daughter

glad her head tilts clearing up, thats great news


----------



## Myia09

Yeah, it was actually a "injury caused" neck problem, so I feel awful because I am sure it is becaue one day I picked her up and she freaked out to get out of my arms. But the doctor said it may of not been that; it def was not a ear infection but yes.
I am glad it is pretty much healed. He said she will most likley clear up completley; but she might not be able to fully "turn" her head, which is barley noticable (I didn't notice at all)

They want $175 for a spay, and I honestly don't think I can trust anybody else because of her problems. So I got to just save up.

So, I officially worked for Tranquilty Trail yesterday, and finishing today. Just some "office work" of compialing a list of numbers, names, emails, address of all the rescues for a upcoming holiday event. I got about 95 but it tooke me freaking 3 1/2 hours!

But the good news is, everyone told me the tranquilty trail center was too far away to drive to..but looking at it; it is only a 50 min scooter drive. Which may seem liek a lot; but right now I drive 40 mins to work, so really it isn't anything.

So I am going to start every monday, hopefully starting the 5th 

I am really excited. I also might do friday as well (Probably esp the 9th since James will be out of town so I will have nothing to do) but I want to see.

I am really excited


----------



## fuzz16

i guess as long as your making enough money to pay for gas on top of expenses then no biggie


----------



## hln917

Glad to hear Chewy is getting better. I'm with you, I'll pay the vet cost as long as I know they are in good hands. When I first r/c'd the quote for Shades' incisor removal, I was shocked but knowing she was going to a rabbit savvyvet outweighs having the procedure done by an inexperience one just to save money.

My commute to work is 1 1/2 each way and that's mainly hiway driving!


----------



## Myia09

Brenda, I don't know if I said this but I drive a scooter. I get 80 miles to the gallon. LOL. Beat that Prius! It takes $3.22 to fill up my tank, and I usually only have to refill it once a month on my busiest times.

It is actually only a 25-30 minute car ride but since I can't go on freeways it takes me longer.

Well, they are good vets, but not the best. I really have not found "The vet" but they are pretty nice.

That is a lot of driving! James and I drive an hour freeway to get to his parents house every week..but I am so used to it. I think that is why the scooter drive doesn't phase me, I am too used to it.


----------



## Dragonrain

Are you working at Tranquilty Trail or volunteering? Either way, that's awesome!

Glad to hear Chewy got good news at the vets.


----------



## Myia09

So excuse this horrible picture, my camera is still out of commission so this is with my out of date phone, but here are chewys and anakins cage..both are 3x2.

You can roughly see them in the cage, so you can see how much space they have. Since Anakins cage is larger now, it seems soooooo barren, lol. So I am going to buy a grass mat and a litter box (His last cage was a pull out wire cage)

I also gave them a phone book to play with for the week I will be gone.

Ugh I miss them so much already!


----------



## Myia09

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Are you working at Tranquilty Trail or volunteering? Either way, that's awesome!
> 
> Glad to hear Chewy got good news at the vets.


Just volunteering 
But if I could get a job..my life would be so awesome I might have to die. LOL.


----------



## Myia09

So, I added up all the things I "need" (IMO) from Tranquilty Trail:

2 Bunny Beds
1 Litter Box
1 large Willow Tunnel
2 large Grass mats
2 hay racks
2 mini mazes..

Total..$114. Lol. I will buy them slowly, I promise.


----------



## Dragonrain

The cages look great  I'm sure the bunnies are happy with them!


----------



## aquamoonbeam

Just finished the whole blog. lol I found it a few days ago and have slowly been reading it all, everytime I'm on the latop my bf will walk by and be like "You've been on that same forum for days!?! What the heck?" lol. Ah well it was very good, all your pets are soooooo awesome I am quite jealous. Keep up the good work lol :biggrin2:


----------



## Myia09

Thanks aquamoombeam!

So everyone, I am back in Arizona after a week long vacation in Colorado.

Man did I miss the bunnies!

I had a lot of fun. James parents own a house in a tinsey tiny town (If you can call it that) in the Chalk Mountains.

But let me tell you..it was averaging 50 degrees..and coming back to 100 degree weather is def not pleasant! LOL.

I got to see a lot of wildlife..but man does Colorado have a lot of bees/wasps! I nearly died!

I went fishing three days..the first day I didnt' catch anything, the second we went river fishing and I didn't get anything...the third day? I caught 8 fish! That is right! I outfished james! lol!

I also went hiking, and did some old town roaming around.

The apartment is a mess...after a week of me not being here it needs some TLC. The animal sitter (James brother) did a overall good job, but there is just some more work!


----------



## Dragonrain

Welcome back!

Sounds like you had fun. I'm sure the animals are happy to have you back now though!

Ahh 50 degrees...that must have been so nice! We're having a heat wave here and it's suppose to be very hot (90 - 100) all week. Icks...I should move to Colorado!


----------



## Myia09

So I posted in the Let Your Hare Down, but my MIL got me "Animals Make Us Human" by Temple Grandin which I absolutly loved...

And because she is so awesome she also let me order some otehr books on half.com (I love cheap books!)

I got Grandins other book, "Animals in translation"

"Thousand Pieces of Gold" by Ruthanne McCunn

"House Rabbit Handbook: How to live with an urban rabbit" by Marinell Harrimen

and

"Stories Rabbits Tell" by Margo Demello and Susuan E Davis.

I really want to buy Rabbit Health in the 21st century, but it is $20 shipped by itself..along with "caring for a special needs rabbit" but it is like $15 shipped. Hopefully sometime right!

Chelle, it was nice but honestly I was freezing most of the time. I hated it at first, but yeah. I have never seen snow even...I am a warm blooded person lol.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Myia09 wrote: *


> I really want to buy Rabbit Health in the 21st century, but it is $20 shipped by itself..along with "caring for a special needs rabbit" but it is like $15 shipped. Hopefully sometime right!


I want those as well.


----------



## Myia09

So, like I said earlier..James is gone for another full week..and we can't communicate because he is camping where there is no cell phone service. Today is the "official" day one..but I only saw him yesterday for a short time. I already really miss him.

This vacation was amazing for us. It was just what we needed. We never fell out of love, but this vacation brought us so close together. As much as I miss him (And how upset I am) another week of not being together is like a perfect recipe for some major relationship fix! Things have been going really well in general, but I will still upset and hurt. 

But a week without communication is like a death sentance! ugh!

I vacummed yesterday, but didn't clean at all. So instead of making plans to go out, after work I have to come home and clean! I have another 4-5 hours here :/

So, the bunnies are well. It seems Kinobe has gained some weight..he isn't fat, but it looks like I need to stop free feeding him. 2/3 cup a day here I come!

Chewy and Anakin are good..I ended up giving Anakin Kinobes Carpet Kitty Hide thing..because Kinobe no longer uses it. He really likes it, and has started to chew on it!

The Chins are well, hammies and mice are well, keets are well..

I lost the other 3 gecko eggs to mold..and it was my fault I think..I left the vermaculite too wet..ugh!

I think my season is over..two babies is good enough for me!


----------



## hln917

Absence makes the heart grow fonder!:love:

Glad you had a nice vacation. Hubby and I go fishing all the time. I pack my knitting, idpod, Star magazine crosswordpuzzle and a book. Only when I see proof of an actual fish biting will I then cast my line in the water! :biggrin2:

We can use some of that "cold" weather here! I'd be happy with a yearly temperature of 70.


----------



## Dragonrain

So sorry about the other gecko eggs! At least you got the two babies you did though. You should post some updated pictures of them!


----------



## Myia09

I need to, but I have no camera, and my phone camera is so bad it doesn't even pick them up, lol. The mack snow is HUGE now! Like triple the size of the super snow enigma.

I will try to get photos when I see my mother in law next!

I truly loved fishing though! It was so much fun! Even when it was frustrating, lol.

So, yesterday I went to Bookmans (A used bookstore) to trade in 6 books that I have no desire to keep (HOnestly, most of them were gifts..good intentions, but I only keep books I collect/like) thinking I would get enough store credit to buy 1 book.

Nope! I got $28! And there was a book sale!

So I got 4 REALLY nice books, and a 1000 piece puzzle. 

The books I got were a 300+ page hardbook of 200+ herbs, hwo to plant them, ect (For my gardening)

Another super good book about container gardening

A 500+ page hardback book of Herbal medicene

And "laughable loves" by Milan Kundera (An amazing author!)

What I steal huh! All for technically free!

So, Tranquilty Trail has an emergency rescue of over 100 rabbits, most in burrows and pregnant. I am donating what I can (My extra cage, towles, vinager, zip ties, toys, food) but I feel awful I can't do more!

But it is also nice because I feel like I made new friends. I can't wait to go in store to volunteer!


----------



## Myia09

Hey, also RO, I am making bulk rabbit cookies..if you would like some, I will send you some of them! 

I am making them for the rescue, and plan on making an insane amount (I mean bulk!) so I thought I would give some away to RO members 

Just send me your address! They will be made with Purina Show, although I am trying to find a recipe for a non-pellet.


----------



## Myia09

You guys are really going to regret not wanting some of these cookies, lol. My rabbits love them! I made them from bannna, oats, carrots, and cucumbers.

A girl named Stephanie is coming over today to pick up some supplies for the emergency rescue.

I had to take off of work because I had a "coughing fit" last night and threw up from it. I was sick (Coughing, runny nose) in Colorado, and it seems last night I coughed the rest of it out, lol. But I am glad for the day of rest actually. 

PLUS fate walked in..my water heater was leaking! I realized that I had no hot water and checked and it was leaking! Flooded the closet. So they are replacing it. Right now I am waiting for them to come back with the new one...so I only have cold water. 

James called today too, but we could only talk for a short time. It actually made me sadder!

Also, my puzzle is missing pieces. Ohhh yeah. I am angry! Grrr.


----------



## Myia09

:cry2

It is times like this I feel like such a bad pet owner.

Kinobe bit me, really badly on the calf. It wasn't his fault..I was going in and out of the bedroom, and decided to put Kinobe in the bathroom. I put him in the bathroom so Chewy and Anakin can have some free time with a larger space. Well, I took him out, and forgot my phone in the bedroom. So I went in (Closing the door behind me) and came back out, and of course he was there waiting trying to get in. I pushed him away and he got angry and bit me. 

I am crying not because it hurts, but because I don't want anotehr Sheriff. Now, I know this is all horomones and he was trying to get to Chewy, but it still upsets me. 

I can't wat for this nueter. I keep telling myself only one more week. James better have the money (I am trading in my anniversary present for the nueters for both Kinobe and Anakin) because somehow the money he had for the tattoo ($300) turned into $100. I don't know what he spent it on, or even if he had the money (If he was plannning on somehow getting it)

But I told him it wasn't becoming an option. And now, it really isn't. We have to save for Chewys spay (Since it will be a lot more expensive since her head tilt) 

It makse me really upset.


----------



## JadeIcing

Why will her spay be more? The head-tilt shouldn't effect her what so ever with the spay. I have had two head-tilt bunnies done. Mind you one was a spay the other an neuter.


----------



## Myia09

Yeah, they told me $250-300! They said because of her head tilt she was at greater risk for complications for spaying and would require extra percaution, and blood tests and an emergency tube during the spay (If something go wrong they can give her meds) I don't go through this vet for spays, but the normally charge $175. The place I am going to get teh nueters for the boys is $70 for boys and $80 for girls.

BUT I dont' want to take any risks with Chewy if there could be a greater chance of problems. 

BUT the good news is, this morning I had to push him away from the door again, and there was zero aggression. SO I think I must have hurt him last night when I pushed him away somehow. So it was a "Ow that hurt!" bite.


----------



## Myia09

*I am about to make you all jealous*

So Myia and her awful spending habits..I put my payment on my credit card..to spend it the next day. That is right.

BUT look what I got!

BUNNY RUG:
http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...roduct=true&parentid=SEARCH+RESULTS&color=011

BUNNY SHOES:
http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...roduct=true&parentid=SEARCH+RESULTS&color=020

Really, does it need justification?


----------



## JadeIcing

Have you seen Apple and Gabriel? No added risk. There head-tilt is a lot worse than Chews.


----------



## Myia09

Yes I have. I don't know Alicia...I wouldn't want to take the risk if the vet told me there was something wrong with doing it. I don't mind paying the money, I just have to save it up.


----------



## Myia09

So today I sold some stuff on craigslist to finally be able to buy the parakeets some new perches. they are given toys, but they don't play with them, besides the mirrors. 

Right now they have 2 "Plain" wood perches, a natural wood perch, and a "nail trimmer" perch (That is need to be replaced)

I plan on getting a rope perch and new plain wood perches (they are dirty) and maybe a perch that has a toy connected on it. I am going to Cage World, a bird only store. They are more expensive, but they have a lot of things, and it's a local store and I like supporting local stores. 

I am upgrading thier cage when we move, so I will have to buy more, but that is okay.


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw I miss having parakeets. Someday when we move into a place where we don't have to worry as much about how loud we are, I think I'll get birds again.

That bunny bath mat is so cute!


----------



## Myia09

I love having them. I love to hear them..although since my keets are so special (they don't play with toys, untame) it is kinda hard. After they pass, I am going to get lovebirds.

Cage! What is in it:

1 regular wooden perch
1 rope perch (Shaped differently)
1 swing
1 "Grooming" perch
2 Natural Perches
1 Mirror Perch

1 Hanging Mirror
1 toy with a ball inside they can move around
1 large hanging toy rope with chains, wood blocks, bells
1 plastic toy with bells


----------



## Myia09

So, two weeks ago I lost my betta Rhino due to seemigly natural causes. About three weeks ago, Elephant developed a bad case of fin rot out of nowhere, and I don't know how. Despite treatment, he was getting worse so I had to euthenize him 

I only have Hippo now..It is so sad. I only had Rhino for 2 years also. 

But at the same time, I am happy to be down to one betta..three was a lot of work. But I wish Elephant died of natural causes


----------



## Myia09

So, I can't do this seperation anymore! It has been five days..I am throwing in the towel. He doesn't come home until Sunday night and it just seems too long. 

Plus, all of my friends are busy/out of town, so I have no one to hang out with, which I know would help me feel better. But right now I just feel really lonely. 

I am so frustrated with sewing..I can't seem to thread my machine. The thread from the bobbin doesn't come up. I am so frustrated with it. And I have 2 really cute fabrics to make pillows so it seems like such a waste.

I don't know if i posted this, but I bought Kinobe and then Chewy/Anakin one of those cardboard concrete tubes at home depot. Kinobe sometime runs through his, and Anakin pays attention to it, but it really isn't a big hit. I only paid $3, so it isn't so bad. 

Sigh. I just feel so depressed


----------



## timbaland

Fancy seeing another AZ goer here!  HOWDY!!!!! You've got some really cute buns. <3


----------



## fuzz16

if it makes you feel better i dont hang out with "friends" but once every couple weeks...cause i cant ever do anything between working two jobs and having a kid. i used to get super depressed not having friends. but now i just dont care.


----------



## Dragonrain

Sorry about your fish!


----------



## hln917

Love the bunny mat and shoes. Bummer, my niece used to work at an Urban Outfitter, the discount would havecome inhandy! How do you find these things?


Sorry that Kinobe bit you. I can understand the deja vu feeling of Sheriff all over again. Think positive, hopefully itwill be the onlyincident with him.

I bought the tunnel for my buns a month ago. (thanks to Kirby's Helen) I bought the 10 in opening thinking the other was too small and left the length so it's taking up most of the living area. The buns uses it every so often, Cappy loves rolling it especially when Shades is inside of it.:biggrin2:


----------



## Myia09

Hehe Helen we must not be friends on Facebook. I have certian sites I belong to that I check every week when they get new shipments..I am always on the look out for indie/retro/cool stuff. I often get told that I am an excellent shopper/finder. lol!

I am feeling better today. Although the total hour drive I drove in the heat has me gone, completley! Ugh!


----------



## Myia09

So, Tranquility Trail was awesome! I had such a blast! They treat their rabbits so well. Everyone lives in xpens, with some type of cottontail cottage, wicker tent, ect. Then they come out for play time in a large run with a bunch of toys! 

Some of the rescue bunnies where there..So I have delayed posting this because of reasons.

There is a bunny who has three legs. One of his legs was taken off by other rabbits. He also has half a nose. If he passes his overall health check, I am adopting him. He is a small (The size of kinobe..3lbs) himi, and he captured my heart the minute I saw his photo. I met him yesterday, and it basically sealed the deal. I just now have to wait on his check. If he doesn't pass, I will still be fostering an emergency rescue bun, but I am hoping to god he wil. James actually fell in love as well!

Here is a photo:





The rescue is so amazing. I am tackleing a couple projects right now, but it is so rewarding. Next Sunday I will be doing a Adoption Day at Petco, and getting ready for some long term deals.

I sold some aquaria items and was going to buy 2 mini mazes, or one and a cottontail cottage. I saw how small the mini mazes where though! So I just invested in a regular sized maze...it is going to take up a crap ton of room (Lol) and they all have to share, but I am excited!

Then I need to buget some money in for 3 litter boxes..thankfully they are only $4 each. And a bag of litter! It is so tempting ot buy a bunch of toys and such, but I simply don't have the money since I just bought them a bunch! I did though buy a large grass mat for Anakin. Chewy doesn't really like hers, but he might. 

James got back yesterday and everything is going so swimmigly!


----------



## Dragonrain

What a sweet looking bunny! He's so dirty, poor guy. I hope he passes his health check so you can adopt him. Is he going to be neutered before you get him?


----------



## Myia09

It depends..I think so. I am either paying for the nueter, or the adoption fee that covers the nueter.

Unfortunatly, about 4 other people have express interest in him, so I am nervous. His health check was either today or Wendsday.

If we don't get him, I just plan on taking Kinobe on dates to find another free roam bunny. I have my eye on two other bunnies; but I really wanted a special needs rabbit. There is the rabbit Amy wanted to adopt (Radar) and if Nubby isn't available, I might take him. I asked about the single-rabbit home, and they said that wouldn't be a problem. He is really sweet. I spent a lot of time with him, but he is reserved. 

I keep reminding myself, if he is taken, it is fate. He wasn't meant for our family. But it is so hard also!


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw at least if he's taken you know he'll be going to a home. I'm sure things will work out. If you don't get him, maybe it just wasn't meant to be, and the perfect rabbit for you will turn up!


----------



## Happi Bun

Oh... My... Goodness! :inlove:


I can see how you fell in love with that little guy, especially since I know how you feel about Himi's. Poor guy could use a bath, I know it's not recommend with bunnies but he is filthy. At the rescue I volunteer with they had a bunny with three legs as well. She was kept in a cage with a very soft padded bottom with an easy to access water bowl and litter box with a low rise opening.


----------



## Myia09

He actually did get a bath! That was a photo when he just came in. The other rabbit I may adopt is actually a giant himi! lol! I would like Nubby to be free roam; but if he doesn't get along with Kinobe he may have to be in a cage.

So, I took a ton of photos but I will slowly leak them out 

First up..Maze Haven Photos!

The Mini Maze is a total RIP OFF. It is so small! For $10 you can get teh Maze Haven which is basically 4 mini mazes. I was able to make it 2 stories so it didn't take as much space.






And the buns enjoying it:


----------



## irishbunny

That is so cute, but my buns would ruin it  I think they get enough enjoyment out of my free, home made mazes from boxes


----------



## Dragonrain

Cute pictures!

I thought the maze haven was more than $10? I only looked a few places online, so maybe their prices where just inflated. I was thinking of getting it for my crew, but the way they chew threw cardboard, it'd be in tiny little pieces on the floor in less than a month. I like making them box forts though. I get the boxes for free, so I don't care if they chew threw them really quickly.


----------



## Myia09

I meant $10 MORE for the Maze Haven compared to the Mini Maze. It was $30 for the Maze Haven.

It got chewed, but I have to say it is really sturdy..I think it was well justified. Plus there was an extra piece so I can replace it (which turns out to be the most chewed piece)

I don't get cardboard boxes very often and honestly they ahve never before touched them! I think the construction and type of cardboard really helps. 

Day 2 of photos! They are of the Super Snow Enigma Baby!

Die Paper!






Your next!


----------



## JadeIcing

Me want!


----------



## kirbyultra

Great pics of the maze haven! I thought about getting it and now I think it would be a great addition to the rabbit nation. Once the cottontail cottage gets torn down I may get that.


----------



## Dragonrain

lol! Those are awesome pictures!


----------



## fuzz16

great pictures! he looks like he is smiling lol


----------



## Myia09

I finished âStories Rabbits Tellâ and it was amazing. Good history book, and a good look into meat/fur/lab rabbits, which you may not really want to read but really should. It is a classic in my opinion. I am now reading Tempe Grandinâs first book, Animals in Translation. It is already really good.

So, I am trying to ban Petsmart/Petco from my life. I am going to post a topic on the forum instead of writing here so I can get more feedback. 

So, Kinobes/Anakins neuter was for tomorrow. We ran into one tinsy problem..the second carrier we have is too small!! So we had to cancel until we can get up to Peoria and take Jameâs dog carrier. So it is now scheduled for Tuesday. I was so angry and upset I told James if Tuesday isnât the day, I am going to kill him or somebody. I am so tired of it! We have the money, it is just so difficult to get there! But I am for sure going Tuesday otherwise I will die. But I am so nervous also. Ugh! 

Real quick, can anyone answer how long healing is? When can I put chewy and Anakin back together?

So another person from craigslist bought a mirror of mine, so I finally have money to give the rabbits bigger litter boxes!!! Yay! Lol. And maybe a toy if they are luckyâ¦lol.
So, I feed the mice and hamster biweekly mealworms to get their protein in. This is the second time the mice have not eaten the mealies! It is getting frustrating! Fat Hammie however has no problem..he loves mealworms! Lol!


----------



## Myia09

*Day three of pics!*

Here are the Mice! Appropriate as I am making thier new MANSION of a bin cage! (Well trying to find the bin right now, lol)


----------



## fuzz16

nueter took aout 12 hours for drugs to wear off and the boys were up and going a couple days later.


----------



## hln917

That was the mini maze? It seems big. Once we finish the floors on the girls' room, I look into the maze or cottage. Right now I went box shopping at BJ's and found a box for them!

Poor buns and you with the neuter nightmare. Could you have borrowed one from the shelter you volunteer at?


----------



## JadeIcing

You have about 8wks before they can be put back together.


----------



## Myia09

I talked to 2 vets (My vet and the TT vet) and they said four..not sure where your getting 8. 

Helen, no that isn't the mini maze. It is the maze haven. It is $10 MORE than the mini maze, but is way more economical. the Mini maze is $20, adn the maze haven is $30 and is practically 4 mini mazes.

So we got the new *mouse cage!*
It is a bin cage...it is 34 1/2 inches long, 16 inches wide, and 12 inches tall. I can't wait to get it all fixed up!

My spending habits are horrible..so bad in fact after spending more money on the animals, I am short on paying back some money I owe. 

It isn't a huge deal (which is probably why I was prompted to spend it in the first place) but it is so irresponsible. And I hate living dollar to dollar.

But basically, I got the bin cage. I also got these for the mice:
http://www.petstore.com/Trixie_Pet_...os-Trixie_Pet_Products-XP06130-SPCAIG-vi.html
http://www.petstore.com/JW_Pet_Insight_Activitoys_Lattice_Chains_Links_Toy_for_Parakeets_Cockatiels_Similar_Sized_Birds_Parakeet_(Budgie)_Bird_Toys-JW_Pet-JP31036-BDTOKT-vi.html
http://www.petstore.com/JW_Pet_Comp...atiel_Bird_Toys-JW_Pet-JP31085-BDTOCK-vi.html


I also got the chinchillas some lava perches. Expensive but they LOVE them.

Then I got two new litterboxes (I did have the money for these, I sold my mirror on craigslist) that are large enough for Chewy and Anakin.

I put that cat carpet condo in Anakins cage and he really took to it. Since he is a bit skittish, he loved haveing something to hide in. However, he could jump on top of it and get out of his cage. So I bought him this ADORABLE house..its like a pop up tents (It's sold for cats) and is so cute! and it was only $11!

I volunteered at Tranquility Trail today, and go back sunday. Nubby and Radar have been adopted (The three legged himi and the blind/deaf bunny) which made me really sad. BUT I quickly fell in love with a REW NZ female that I think Kinobe will love...we will see in all good time


----------



## Myia09

More photos 

Here is what happens when you give chins lots of papers n such to tear!


----------



## JadeIcing

I say 8 because we have had cases of bunnies still being active at 6wks.


----------



## Synesthetic Soul

Aww, this so sweet! Your pets are all amazing and adorable and they are blessed to have you!

Hey, I've seen that tattoo before on D/A! It's so cute! I'm gonna get a bunny tattoo myself one day! Hahaha!


----------



## Myia09

What's D/A? And which tattoo? Lol the one I have already or the one I am getting for my birthday? 

My birthday is three weeks away..ugh! My mom told me to wait to get the tattoo on my birthday week because it will mean more  If you are all wondering why it is I have not got it.

Seems not to be a lot of readers of my blog anymore 
That is okay. I still like updating it, I guess. 

I realized I need to buy the mice a new wheel, and I am debating to get them the same one they have or a spinner. Olive isn't big on the wheel so it might work out. Plus with almost 4 feet of space I am sure she can run everywhere 

I orderd some Specturm Betta Pellets...I do feel guilty about the twos passing..I do wonder why it was. My remaining betta is in the 5 gallon tank, but I believe I need a new filter (Or tubing..the tubing might be the problem) but hopefully he lives a long life.

Oh! And more photos!


----------



## JadeIcing

I have the feeling that will be one spoiled betta.


----------



## Myia09

Thanks Ali 

I am actually thinking of uprading him to a 10 gallon...I found one with hood for $10 on Craigslist. If it is still available, I am going to buy it.

I actually have a way better filter, but it won't fit on the bamboo 5 gallon, but if I get teh 10 gallon it will and it will work great.

I only have 2 small plants and a PVC hide, so if I upgrade I have to buy more decor.

In a couple of weeks I am going to buy a aquatic frog too, but of course if I get the 10 gallon I will have to wait a lot longer.


----------



## Myia09

Here are the decor I will order (If the guy replies)

http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...ef-USD-18308##0##a&query=cave&hits=12&offset=


http://www.bigalsonline.com/edealin...684&siId=4319467&catParentID=18308&scId=18308

And I will still have some pvc pipes for the frog in case these don't work.

And some silk plants


----------



## fuzz16

love your budgies so pretty..and ya i feel like my blog doesnt get much traffic at all anymore either. 

can you get khuli loaches around there? a few in a 10g would be neat, i always loved mine when they did come out


----------



## RandomWiktor

I think activity in the blogs is down in general; I noticed most of the ones I follow don't get many responses these days. And since mine has been in wall-of-text format lately... heh. At any rate, my guess is that everyone's just out enjoying the nice weather and perhaps having some summer vacation rather than sitting about reading blogs - or so I hope!

BTW, your tan and white mouse looks a LOT like my boy Frank! Both of your mice are beautiful and they sound very lucky to have such a big, wonderful bin cage!


----------



## fuzz16

idk about there...but here its about 110f....it rains at night or in the early morning making the day so humidyou cant breathe. lol. i know i wont be going out enjoyming much of anything


----------



## Synesthetic Soul

You have a bunny tattoo on your foot that I found on an art website through google. That's the one I meant. ;P

And wow, all your pets are so spoiled. I feel like it's a glimpse in the future for me when I spoil my little bun.


----------



## fuzz16

DA=deviantart


----------



## irishbunny

On the forum almost everyone says 8 weeks before you put them back together  Hope the surgery goes ok.


----------



## Myia09

Brenda, the only problem with loaches is they tend to get big and have to live in groups. I don't think 10 gallons would be enough (Or maybe I am thinking of a different species)

Ren, thank you! Yeah, lol I think everyone is out having fun. At 120 degrees, I know I am stuck reading blogs LOL. I haven't even seen that you updated your blog though!

I think I may have to wait 6-8 weeks then. I think I will see as it goes. 

So, I had a education/adoption even at Petco today for Tranquility Trail. It was pretty boring. We brought a male REW named Snowblaze.

The other volunteer had him out, and asked if I wanted to hold him. I said yes.

Well guess what! He literally LICKED MY ARM OFF!
And the girl was so astonished! She said she has never seen him (In the year and half he has been there) been so affectionate to someone. 

BUT then I have some vent news...I was so excited that I talked to the co-owner and she is SO SO offish with me! She barely acknowledge the fact Snowblaze got along so well with me. 

So now I am worried she won't LET me adopt because she has some personaility conflict with me. I didn't say "I want to adoopt him" but I told her that I was looking to adopt when I started. So she has to know.

And I feel nervous approaching her on the subject.

I left the shelter basically in tears. She just seems so mean to me.

Well, here is a picture of him:







we were going to wait until we move, but with thier emergency rescue I am sure they would love to have a bunny off thier hands. It just means I would have to wait to find kinobe a girlfriend, but I am actually going to try bonding these two. 

In other news, as the nueter is now only 2 days away I ma really nervous. I hate to think of them in surgery. Then I have to figure out how to pen Kinobe (He hates cages) but I know I need to.

I also have 2 people coming from craigslist..if they come I can buy a wicker tent and a wicker tunnel. That will basically complete the rabbit room supplies (lol)

Right now I have a concrete cardboard tube, the dog "run" tube, the maze haven, a little pop up tent, the cat carpet hide, and of course all their toys. 

I did get chewy and anakin thier new litterboxes. The seem to love them!

I should (hopefully hopefully) have photos of the mice new cage on tuesday night for all of you. We found out the chicken wire we had on hand was a bit large so we bought a different one. It is so hot outside he can only work on it at night which is a problem.

I also bought wood to make some new chinchilla shelves.

The guy didn't respond to my email, so I am just going to keep an eye out for a cheap 10 gallon tank. Hopefully I can find one, esp after I move.


----------



## kirbyultra

Myia09 wrote:


> Seems not to be a lot of readers of my blog anymore
> That is okay. I still like updating it, I guess.


Readership in the blogs and the forum in general is definitely down. Seems like a post-school summer lull. But yeah, I'm still reading. Lurking on some blogs, active on others. I felt like the same thing this week, as if I was blogging for myself


----------



## fuzz16

theres kuhlis then theres weather loaches, kuhliis get about 3-5"..my biggest was maybe 3 though after 2 years. its hard to overcrowd them and they dont take up much space. you just need to have 3-5 to make up their shoal...i think they shoal. cant member exactly. 
weather loaches get 12" long.

walmart 10g are only 10$, but the screen can be like another 8$


----------



## Myia09

Well after I get the mice in thier bin cage, I have a extra 10 gallon so maybe I can just buy the hood; but the last time I checked they are $20 just for the hoods.

I am really excited and hoping to goodness this person from craigslst pulls through to buy some stuff I have posted..because if she does, I was going to put the money in savings but then I found a great parakeet cage for only $40. 

Right now there are like parrot sized cages for only $100, but I really don't have room for a parrot cage LOL. But I really hope this cage is still available if the lady comes. Then I can sell the cage I have now as well.


----------



## Myia09

So I bought this tent thing for Anakin at Tranquility Trail. I was on Ikea's website and was looking for things for the bunny room, and found the tent. I paid $3 more. I mean, I understand they need to make a profit, but I am really peeved (Esp since I live like literally across from Ikea)

But I am not going to worry about it. I am helping the resuce, that is what I have to remember.

BUT I did find this:
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20116207

It is 59 inches long! I think it would be killer in the bunny room!


----------



## MCatCar

I love love love all of your bunnies! You're such a great pet mom! I always follow it I just don't always comment! 

what do you do when one of them bites you? Oliver bit me for the first time the other day, and it scared me more than hurt me!


----------



## Myia09

Well, Chewy "nips" gently if she wants me out of her way. I don't dicipline her at all; that is just normal bunny language. It doesn't hurt.

Sheriff (Who I no longer have) had bite issues that progressed. People on this fourm and vets told me to tap him gently on the nose and push his head down. I don't reconmend it.

In fact, I think it made his aggression worse. He couldn't be dominant and was so frustrated it made it 1000 times worse. Its been months now and his new owner says his aggession isn't completely cleared. He still has cage issues and issues with certain items.

Kinobe bit me only because I hurt him. No dicipline. I pushed him away to roughly and hurt him.

If he is biting, it is time to nueter. A squirt bottle might work as well.


----------



## kirbyultra

Wow that tent is huge!! It'd make such a cool hideout for bunbuns, if they don't chew it up, that is 

How is Sheriff doing, btw? I didn't follow the whole story, but Amy had him and then I'm not sure where he went after that. 

That push on the nose and holding the head down when they bite -- it works with 1 of my buns. When Toby gets anxious and starts to bite it serves to calm him down. He is not a constant biter, so the technique worked. My other buns bite, more like nip, to get attention and I agree with you - it's just normal bunny behavior. I just be a good slave and do what they want for those bites.


----------



## Myia09

they don't chew up the tent they have now which is made out of the same material, so I am hopeful. lol.

Sheriff is in a new home and is doign great. He is still having some aggression issues but other than that well.

Well, right now I am in tears because of stupid FB drama with the rabbit rescue..I think it was totally unjustified (Wait..I KNOW it is.) but basically it is a logn story..feel free to message me on here or facebook if you need to know.



What an awful day.


----------



## fuzz16

i think that tent would be destroyed with my buns!!!!

FB drama with the rabbit resce? go ahead and pm me...im so tired of fb and all the drama it creates and friendships it ruins..plus my mom stalks me har. 

sounds like the rescue has some internal issues it needs to work out...is there another rescue you can work wit?


----------



## Myia09

Yeah, and it is closer. So I will be volunteering with Brambley Hedge Rabbit Rescue.

I will send the pm now.


----------



## Erins Rabbits

Rescue drama? Jeez. You can send me a PM too. 

But yeah, like others I'm a reader, very rarely respond at all. 

As far as the biting goes... teenage hormones, the downfall of me xD. If you've got the grits to wait it out, nueter isn't neccessary but it sure can be frustrating. I don't have to deal with it with the himmies, but the spots... oi. Worst teenage angry phase I've ever experienced yet. 

I rescued one of my does from a neighbor kid todayand you know how she repaid me? A nip, a scratch, and by peeing all over my grooming table. :shock:Ech


----------



## kirbyultra

Oooh I wanted to buy a Maze Haven just now but where I usually buy bunny stuff is out of stock! Blah.


----------



## Myia09

That is what people told me about Sheriff..but it wasn't true. I do think it was part of our enviroment (apartment, ect) because he got better at Amy's, but at his new home he still has issues. I think it was a breed/genetic thing.

BUT I have been pretty lucky..Anakin is just hitting the teenage phase so I am glad I can snip snip!

Speaking of Snip Snip we are officially * 9 hours!* from nueter! Excited! But nervous! Ugh!


----------



## jcottonl02

Oohh good luck thought waves Anakin's way 

Jen


----------



## fuzz16

ya i was inda surprised to see she openly warned how aggressive some nethies she bred were...but because they made good brooders she kept them.


----------



## Myia09

The boys were just dropped off! Soooo nervous!


----------



## Luluznewz

Your bunnies are doing to do great with the neuter! I have a good feeling about it. I cant imagine having unfixed rabbits. Both of mine can really be quite feisty as it is, so I think it would be hard to deal with the raging hormones.

I have to say I'm really jealous of all your pets! It looks like you have an incredible little zoo over there. I used to keep rats and I really miss them. They were such clever silly little souls.


----------



## Myia09

Yeah I am a bit more calm now...lol. But I keep thinking..three more hours..three more hours..lol.

I set up most of the mouse cage! It is really awesome! But I feel like it isn't big enough!  I mean it is..but it just fits the stuff I already ahve..and I orderd another hide!

I will take photos once I get the final hide in the mail (Sometime this week)!


----------



## kirbyultra

Hope you get em home soon!


----------



## hln917

Keep us posted and lots of pictures please! Sending good wishes to them!


----------



## Myia09

The boys are just fine! I am so happy to have them home! Here is a pic (Sorry I only have my phone camera!) of kinobe relaxing afterwards:







The nurse raved how "Cat like" kinobe was! All he wanted to do was be held and get pets! Hehe!


----------



## tee1172

I've been following your posts and I am so glad that everything went well with the surgeries


----------



## Myia09

Thanks Theresa! I really appreciate it!

So..TMI right here..

but why on EARTH do they leave the..ball sack? LMAO. It is like they sucked it all out but left the skin! It is sooo gross and odd! LMAO


----------



## kirbyultra

LOL... because it's so cruel to take them away and expose them to an even bigger incision than necessary to extract the testicles inside. They'll shrink and become barely visible after a while. You're so funny!


----------



## Myia09

:laugh:

I figured as much! But it was so odd to see...deflated.."ballons" LOL

So, if you didn't see my facebook post, Anakin jumped over 28 inches out of his cage. Twice. Oh yeah. So I am freaking out. I had to put him in the bathroom because I have no NIC panels to build a roof. 

He is acting completley normal..I even saw him mucnching on hay.

Kinobe on the other hand is so drowsy and calm. I feel so bad for him. I just want to cuddle him and make it all better.


----------



## Myia09

Quick update:

Desptie how tired Kionbe is; he munched on some hay.
he is drinking a lot of water..shoudl I be concerned?

Anyways, I am super tired. It is only 10:15pm but I want to go to bed so bad.


----------



## fuzz16

not sure about drinkin a lot of water...maybe surgery dehydrates them a bit. i know the pain meds prob will.


----------



## JadeIcing

Nah sounds like he is fine. Just keep an eye on him.


----------



## Myia09

Good news is Kinobe seems a lot better today! He def doesn't look as "Sad" or drowsey. But I am still not going to take him out of his cage, just in case. 

However Anakin isin the living room (I can't keep in in the bathroom all day) and I am trying to make sure he doesn't run or do binkies. I am thinking maybe just putting a sheet over his cage but I have nothing to clip it to. Ugh what a bunny this little boy is!


----------



## fuzz16

i liked my bunnys after the nueter. they were so cuddly for a short moment before they got their spunk back

lol sounds like anakin is a ball of energy. i like my big buns, less to keep up with. well sorta  to big to run much


----------



## slleavy

your bunnies are so sweet! when my 2 boys came home after surgery i was really worried for one of them bc he seemed just like you said "sad" and just like out of it for a while which is totally opposite of his usual self. but it sounds like they are getting back to normal now! c:


----------



## Myia09

Thanks Sam! Yeah Kinobe was just like that..now he seems a lot happier, but still not as active.

They seem to be doing well!

So, I have some news  
I got two more female micers! From a lady selling them for free on craigslist...I have to keep them in a 2 week quarentine, but I am excited to bond!

I don't have a camera, but I did take a phone shot.

Basil is Black and white 9(Mostly white) and she is so adorable!

Pepper is a broken agouit..AND MAN is she FIESTY. And a Jumper! She jumps like no other! She is really realy young as well. Def will have to work with her.


----------



## fuzz16

aww pepper is really cute with the pattern. good luck bonding and working with them


----------



## Myia09

So, if your not friends with me on facebook; I was really upset last night.
I was putting food into the tank where pepper and basil are and pepper was in a cardboard tube I had to lift up.
Well she jumped out (It is amazing how far they can jump)
And ran into the kitchen.
So afraid that she would escape and get lost and probably pass away; I grabbed a tuberware and go to "trap her"
Well she moved and I caught her body midway. She squeaked, I let go, and trapped her.
It wasn't very hard, but after that she would let me hold her and was still and lethargic like.
I was worried I seriously injured her 

But this morning she was out and acting completley normal and fine. Running around and such. So I am pretty relieved.

If you didn't see my thread in the behavior section, the boys are diving me nuts. They are 10000 WORSE than before...it is like instead of removing the horomones they added more. They are doing crazy things and new things they have never done before! Ugh! Boy bunnies.


----------



## aquamoonbeam

Ah! Your mice are sooooo cute! They all have such pretty markings! I wish we had such neat looking ones here! lol I'll have to keep my eyes peeled, mice are such entertaining pets.


----------



## Myia09

I am so angry, upset and hurt 

You just won't beleive some people..I didn't realize it was a freaking personality contest


----------



## Myia09

pulled by request for editing...


----------



## fuzz16

wow...i would be pretty hurt by this to. thats sad they dont want you anymore because of something that could have been resolved so easily with simple words

and yes life is a contest sadly...at every job i have worked if you are "liked" you get better hours and in trouble less. same thing on this forum, if your better liked then you get more attention. thats really horrible she is being so selfish...you were helping those rabbits


----------



## Myia09

I guess. It jsut hurts I went out of my way to volunteer, donate money, supplies, and time to get treated like this.

I boxed over 100 lbs of hay for them; I cleaned cages; I was at the adoption event; I spent quality time with the rabbits; I baked them treats; I did a ton of paper work for them; I donated around $70 (Its all I had)....

Not to mention I am working on other things.

It also makes me feel like a bad pet owner..or something. I knwo my intentions are gold. My actions or gold. So what is the problem?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

IDK, it sounds to me like they are misorganized and don't know what is going on or can't do their jobs. Seems strange. Anyone who is a rabbit person live near the rescue? Maybe send them there in interest of the bun and see what they are told, lol. I would.

I can imagine who upset you are. I would feel discriminated against as well. What about this "questionaire". Why wasn't one filled out by you? So, they say. I'm sure that is a misunderstanding too, on their part.:confused2:


----------



## Myia09

No. I asked THREE TIMES about the adoption policy, because I told them I was interested. I got three way different answers. Then this questionaire pops up! I wasn't even aware of it. She knew also that I was looking to adopt. The first rabbit (A special needs) got adopted out before I could get him, but then I found snowblaze and him and I really connected. So maybe I looked "Rushed" to found a rabbit..

But I stated twice on FB I wanted more time..and I didn't tell her I wanted to adopt him either at all, or anyone else. This was just a FB post.

I think she overreacted to the fact I said "This rescue is wierd it seems liek it takes months to adopt" and lost her temper or cool or whatever.

And instead of fixing it I am just getting the blunt end.


----------



## Myia09

I may ask a friend to go do that too Crystal..see what they say to them


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Is there someone else, like a manager/director you can speak to? I sure wouldn't deal w/ her anymore. Something just seems off. Policy is policyso why would they mention a questionaire now?


----------



## Myia09

She is the co-owner. BUT it was the real owner who sent the last email. So basically I think he heard her side of the story and instead of calling me and talking to me; they disposed of me. 

Well, One girl told me it took her only 2 weeks to adopt, and she was a volunteer. She didn't mention a questionaire.
Then Kristen Bunnez (You will see she posted on the photo) said to talk to Kelly (The co owner) about it.
Kelly just told me that they make sure there is a bond and don't do same day adoptions. That is all I was told beacuse she then told me the rabbit I was intersted in (Special needs) was adopted. I said okay, no problem it was meant to be. Then I did have to fill out a foster application; but she told me they had parasites, and I can't risk that with the amoutn of animals I have and the fact Kinobe is free roam. So I didn't fill it out.

*Edit to add: what I mean by co woner is that they are 50/50 partners, but the male is who actually founded the sanctuary. So she is in fact the boss.


----------



## bunbunlover

Wow it really sounds like she just doesn't like you at all...
If she really loves rabbits, she should base adoptions off of the facts not what she thinks about you.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*Myia09 wrote: *


> I may ask a friend to go do that too Crystal..see what they say to them


Absolutely! Let them adopt and give to you, haha. Dang.


----------



## kirbyultra

I feel like on FB a lot of things get misconstrued, either by her or by you, or maybe a combination of both and it just snowballed into this horrible decision to like, fire you from a volunteer organization...? It's so weird that they would do that. I have definitely seen where people who "own" or founded these rescues get such a power trip from doing things exactly the way they want, and they do play a bit of the discrimination game. After all, it's their game and they can play it how they want. I'm not saying all rescues are or any particular ones are, but there definitely seems to be politics behind the scenes and it comes out in the weirdest ways. FB is so not the place for these disputes and concerns to be aired out. I think if it makes you feel better for closure or if you want to repair the relationship (because it does sound like you're the bigger person here!) that a face to face chat or a nice long phone call would be a better channel. Set FB comments aside if you decide to go that route.


----------



## Myia09

Well, I will just go to Brambley Hedge. I am volunteering there in two weeks anyways. Hopefully I will have a more postive expriance there.

I am just trying to help. I didn't think it would be that hard!


----------



## Myia09

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I feel like on FB a lot of things get misconstrued, either by her or by you, or maybe a combination of both and it just snowballed into this horrible decision to like, fire you from a volunteer organization...? It's so weird that they would do that. I have definitely seen where people who "own" or founded these rescues get such a power trip from doing things exactly the way they want, and they do play a bit of the discrimination game. After all, it's their game and they can play it how they want. I'm not saying all rescues are or any particular ones are, but there definitely seems to be politics behind the scenes and it comes out in the weirdest ways. FB is so not the place for these disputes and concerns to be aired out. I think if it makes you feel better for closure or if you want to repair the relationship (because it does sound like you're the bigger person here!) that a face to face chat or a nice long phone call would be a better channel. Set FB comments aside if you decide to go that route.


I am planning on going in tomorrow. So I hope we can have a civil conversation..although I will no longer be supporting this organization at all. I would like to leave on good terms. She did delted her comment, and me as a friend.. but that is my point..FB is so stupid..why didn't they call me instead?


----------



## fuzz16

hard to say why people do the things they do, ignoring how it may hurt others. 

keep us updated


----------



## undergunfire

I think you should talk it over with Kelly. Her and I had a misunderstanding a few years ago and it was over something that shouldn't have been a huge ordeal, but it turned out to be because communication was lacking. She's really a nice person and the rescue is probably just very high stress right now, so I understand tensions may be high.


----------



## Myia09

So, I got off the phone with Rick, the owner.
So, the facebook comment thing was cleared..kinda. I don't think he believed me...or agreed or whatever.
But I am still "fired" because I don't "Follow along with thier mission statement"
Because I breed leopard geckos, and I HAD a show rabbit; that I never even showed.
Because I am a "Breeder" I am automatically not with thier mission statement..which I guess I can understand..kind of.
But then he said he used to do 4h and is against it. If I found that it was bad, I wouldn't show. Thats it. But also becaue they can't be spayed and nutered is another thing.
Even though I currently have no show rabbit; but I am still "interested" (meaning I still have my ARBA book or what not) that I don't fit with the mission plan. 

The gecko thing must have been told by two "Friends" that seemed perfectly okay with the geckos..one came to my house and the other commented on my mack snow baby. 

The show is when I told the story of Sheriff and I said he was suppossed to be a show rabbit but was nuetered.

I guess I understand. I don't think it is right or fair; but I get it. 

I will post more later. I will still support them, because they are great to the rabbits.


----------



## slavetoabunny

There are some rescues that are a bit militant. Don't let it get you down. Keep up the good work!! I know that you have the bunnies best interest at heart.


----------



## Myia09

Well, I am being forced to delete the comments because apparently a moderator went and told that I was badmouthing the rescue on a private, persnal blog.

I will like to reitterate that TTAS takes great care of their rabbits; but I don't fit into thier mission statement.


----------



## Myia09

In fact; Since i can't trust the moderators on this fourm to let me speak in my own private, personal blog and not have them run off and talk about it; nor can I trust other members of this fourm; I am leaving. 

I would usually say add me on Facebook; but I am not doing that either. You can send me a PM and I will reply.


----------



## timetowaste

Myia, as a longtime supporter of TT before it had a name and a longtime supporter of RabbitsOnline, I feel hurt and violated by your statements. 

If anyone has any questions about the adoption policy or volunteer policy please feel free to direct them to me as Myia is no longer associated with TT in any way.

Also to clear up one more misconception on this blog, Kelly and Rick are both equal partners and co founders of TT. Neither has more 'power' than the other.

- Tracy


----------



## Myia09

This is private blog. Feel free to stay off of it then. 
Your right; I was wrong about the "partnership" I was again, misinformed about TTAS policies. 

I told my side of the story on a personal blog; I stated that as a rescue they are great and there was personal conflicts.


----------



## Myia09

Why don't you refrain, along with anyone else, from posting here as this blog is being deleted.


----------



## Pipp

I think this is much ado about nothing. I think everybody should take a deep breath and go do something else for awhile. 


:rollseyes


----------



## Myia09

I ask a mod to delete the rest of the posts too; but PHEW what and ordeal..looking forward to just putting it all behind me. It got way out of hand. But my opinion is my opinion..I don't like some of the comments taken out of hand, or the fact someone would be rude enough to take comments out of context and use them against me (Because as you all know I am such a bad pet owner!)

Well; anyways.

THE BOYS!
They are doing just fine  
Anakin is all "Shrivled" up (lol!) and looks good. I can still see Kinobes stiches, but they look real good.

Chewy is also fine! Poor girl not get any posts! lol. She is digging in her litter box so now I am giving her a cardboard box...and she loves it! We are now in the process of getting a second opinion about her spay procedure, from Pecan which is referred HIGHLY (My ear was talked off about how great they were!) Brambley Hedge Rescue.

Chinchillas are well. I gave them thier lava perches and they love them. Casanova pretty much doesn't have any left!

Fat Hammie is well...although old age is setting in. His fur is thinning out. It always makes me so sad that they dont' live very long  

The mice are doing really good. I can tell Basil and Pepper love thier new habitat and enrichment!

Parakeets love the new rope perch!

Crested gecko is well, and has nearly tripled in size. He has grown so fast it is amazing! Ordering him an upgraded cage soon  I really wanted to wait until we were completely moved out because I wanted to do a planted tank as well. 

Leos are well; they had a scrumptous dinner of roaches on thursday..ick! I hate those feeding days! The super snow enigma baby is getting soooo big! But she is def a lot smaller than normal babies, probably due to the enigma factor.

On of my plants died!  
It was a "Set" of sulcultas, and when I went to repot, all the roots fell apart and what not, so I think that is the problem. My Elephant plant is doing just fine! 

I am going to borrow a camera on tuesday and take photos for you all


----------



## JadeIcing

Hows the other baby gecko?


----------



## Myia09

Did you not hear? She escaped and I haven't found her since 

I could have swore you posted about it.


----------



## fuzz16

i cant keep my plants alive either, my green thumb is a dead thumb lol


----------



## JadeIcing

Aww man I must have missed that. Sorry bout that. I'm so paranoid, Jax got out once. Ever since I check several times of day.


----------



## Myia09

Well, it was my fault.I was cleaning the cage and she jumped out of her hide as I was moving it..she ran under the oven/fridge. I called the matnience man and he pulled them both out but no sign 

So my birthday is next wendsday! And next friday I have the date to get my rabbit tattoo. BUT I am also going to get one more..that is if I can get $40 by either bday money or selling stuff (I have two more cages to sell)

Here is a paint draft of it..it is going behind my ear







I am really excited! We also decided to go with the original desin of the necklace..and see how it goes from there.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Eeek.....behind the ear sounds painful. I'm such a big baby when it comes to pain, lol!


----------



## Myia09

Well I have my ribs tattooed..so trust me..it can't be more painful than that. Ribs are the known pain spot lol!

But I also have my feet done which are considerd a painful spot..it was eh...everything pales in comparison to my ribs!

And now that I have my ears (conch) punched..and that was probably the worst pain ever (Even though it was fast) I wonder how much this will affect me!


----------



## Myia09

I went pink!


----------



## fuzz16

love it


----------



## Myia09

Thanks!

I posted pics of the bin cage and new micers. But I posted them in let your hare down so everyone could see!

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=59839&forum_id=5


----------



## fuzz16

your a lot more creative with their cages than i am lol


----------



## Dragonrain

Love your hair! I tried once in college to do that to mine, with blue instead of pink, but the stupid blue turned grey after only a few days and looked bad. I never experimented with coloring my hair myself again after that, lol.

Cute mice. Their cage looks fun.


----------



## slavetoabunny

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Well I have my ribs tattooed..so trust me..it can't be more painful than that. Ribs are the known pain spot lol!
> 
> But I also have my feet done which are considerd a painful spot..it was eh...everything pales in comparison to my ribs!
> 
> And now that I have my ears (conch) punched..and that was probably the worst pain ever (Even though it was fast) I wonder how much this will affect me!


One of my friends said that the back of her neck was the most painful ever. I watched her having it done and she was streaming tears. Not me, not me!!!! I am such a pain wimp!!!! I would have to go under general anesthesia


----------



## Myia09

Thanks Chelle! It just sounsd like you used a bad color. Plus, your only allowed to wash your every every 3rd day. lol.

Patti, LOL. It isn't that bad..you get used to it. There is a reason why people say tattoos are addictive!


----------



## Dragonrain

Hmm...I thought I used a good brand but who knows. I bet I washed it too much though!


----------



## Myia09

Sometimes I am overwhelmed with three non litter trained bunnies. I feel like my life has to be dedicated to cleaning. I am really hoping the boys pick up on it fast...So for Kinobe has been pooping OUTSIDE the litterbox. Anakin is kinda just pooping everywhere.

My birthday is in 6 days! I am really excited..but bummed. I was suppossed to get both tattoos..but because of finacial issues I probably will only get one. And I am really strapped for money (again) because one of my credit cards has a annual fee I forgot about..so I had to pay that and a over the limit fee. Plus, its book time for school. My german book costs $200 on its own! Ugh!

I also need a school bag as well..interesting.

But look at this cute photo of Anakin!


----------



## lionheadbunny21

OMG Your Sable Point Lionhead LOOKS like how my Shae will look in a few months. She is a few months old now and looks SOOOOO huge because of her fluff. She makes my black lionhead bunny look TINY. 

BTW I love your HAIR. I SOOO want BRIGHT purple streaks  My blonde streaks have badly grown out.. Soo I may go black or dark brown.

Just checking in on your blog. Take care =] I have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## Whiskerz

aw, thats a super cute pic of your lionhead!


----------



## lionheadbunny21

Myia, I was looking through your blog for baby pictures of your Sable Lionhead, and My Shae, is a Sable point and she was born April.19,2010. She was more fluffier then your Sable (sorry forgot the name- Annikan?) She is soo fluffy now that I can't see her eyes. I wonder how she will look and how much more fluffier she will get. 

My little Black lionhead is SOOOOO TINY, I wonder if she's full lionhead or a mix with a smaller breed??? She is a month and a bit younger than my Shae. I will take a picture of them together and post them. It's Funny but cute how different they look from eachother in size. lol.


----------



## tee1172

OMG Anakin is too cute, he almost looks fake


----------



## Dragonrain

Anakin is awesome! Look at that hair! 

Ugh I remember buying school books...it sucked. I still have a bunch of mine because after you buy them for $200, they try to give you like $10 to sell them back. Uh no thanks, I just kept most of mine.


----------



## fuzz16

ANAKIN IS ADORABLE!!!i totally wish i could add a lionhead to my family, but im to worried about getting one that ends up with no mane lol.


----------



## Myia09

Thanks Jenesta! Well, Anakin also gets his fur trimmed because it has been irritating his eyes..so he is a bit more fluffier than that! And some babies can be really fluffy, but then get a seperated coat (like my other lionhead..she has a mane and fluffy parts, but her back and what not is short) so really it is a waiting game! lol!

*Read here for potty training!*
Well, it is going great! Kinobe so far is going pee in the litter box and poops mostly in the box. I think the couple of stays were just accidents. 
Anakin has no stray poops! It all was in the litterbox, even though he decided to move it in the middle of his pen, lol. 
I am completley out of litter, so I am using shredded paper. I can't seem to find wood stove pellets, and I can't use the corn cob, so I need to make a really good search. 

Here are some more photos!

















So I got my finacial aid in, and I got $50 more a month in finicail aid! lol! But I am sure it will realy help. Right now I am still apartment hunting..although I think I have to put in the notice to my aparment that we are leaving soon. I am also trying to sell my bedframe so I can the new one that would be way better for our apartment and needs. 

My birthday is three days away also!


----------



## hln917

Yay!! Congrats on the potty training! Anakin doe look like a little stuff animal under the shelf. What a cutie.

Loveyour new haircolor. Wish I was that talented to add streaks to my hair like that. I just colored mine to cover the greys and decided to go back to my original color, black. However I'm not used to it and it's so dark!


----------



## lionheadbunny21

I went away for camping for only a night and day.. I came back and NO POOPS or PEE outside the litter box. I am soo excited. 

Ya I was thinking that her fur will start parting and looking different as she gets bigger.


----------



## Myia09

Today has been somthing else..James and I got into a really big fight..things are okay now but it always ruins the day 

But right now I am craking up because I just started a little regimen of drinking 1 cup of carrot juice a day. So I am drinking and finish it (Gross, by the way) and Kinobe all of the sudden wants major attention. And he keeps sniffing my face and if I pulled away he would come closer again. I realized it was because of the carrot juice! LOL

Well, my birthday is on wendsday and I hope it goes well..I don't get my tattoo until friday hwoever.

Hmm well that is all! Much love!


----------



## fuzz16

mmm birthdays are fun  doing anything special for it? 

and LOL...mine do that when i eat good smelling stuuf too. fallow will start licking my face, its kinda gross


----------



## irishbunny

Your hair is lovely, plus you have a really nice tan! Is it natural?


----------



## Myia09

Grace, I am actually half native american. My father was a light skinned native, and being that my mothers family are pale, blonde, blue eyed norwiegens I got this wierd mix. lol.
I tan really easily, desptie the enormous amount of sunscreen I use (I go through a bottle every couple of weeks) so in the summer I turn very dark. 
During the winter I turn kind of light, but still remain my olive tone. I been told I look italian!

Brenda, it is up in the air weather or not we will go to dinner. I am hoping we go for sushi! But friday is really my day because it is tattoo day!


----------



## hln917

[align=center][/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]*Happy Birthday *[/align]
[align=center]*Myia!*[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Dragonrain

Happy birthday!! 

I hope you had an amazing day.


----------



## Myia09

Thanks! I got a crude camera photo of my new tattoo..it is really swollen so it is mis-shapend, but when it heals in two weeks I will make sure to get a real good photo!


----------



## Dragonrain

Aww I love it! Congrats. I'd love to see another picture of it when it heals.


----------



## Myia09

Here is a placement photo


----------



## fuzz16

thats so cutre  love the shirt too btw


----------



## kirbyultra

Nice!


----------



## Myia09

Thanks! It is really adorable. I love it!

Forever 21 had a sweater that was black with white bunny outlines. It was only $22, but the only size they had was mine but it had too large of a rip..and they said they would get it back in stock so I decided to wait it out..plus honestly it was like a bill cosby sweater, lol. Not the most flattering.

The bunnies are good, normal, nothing new 
Although I ran out of bedding and had to use shredded paper, and now there is shredded paper EVERYWHERE in my bedroom. Agitating!

Chins are well, re arranging thier cage tomorrow! 

Mice are good, started the bonding process and it is going easy and well!


----------



## slleavy

love your new tattoo! and happy belated birthday c:


----------



## Myia09

Thanks sam!

So time for a little (or big!) update.

So the potty training is going okay. I am out of litter so I am using newspaper, and I think it is deterring them. Kinobe is pooping a tad out of the box (and in it), and Anakin seems to be doing well. It seems at least because Chewy isnât trained so it is like âWhoâs poop is this?â lol. 

It reminds me that the boys HATE each other. I left the bedroom door open because I needed to get something, and since the neuter Kinobe has not charged into the bedroom I figured it was okay. Well in the one minute it took, they were all out fighting. I mean kicking to the stomach. It was so scary. Both are perfectly okay, not even a scratch.
I got a baby gate from my mother to keep kinobe from this corner of the house that he likes to rip up the carpet. I give it day before he figures out he can jump it. I was spraying him to keep him away from the carpet, but it didnâtâ seem to work.

I made the chinchillas a cool toy made out of coconut rope, Dixie cups, and cardboard. By the morning Casanova had it completely demolished, lol. I also gave them a large paper bag and they love it!

I am really happy with the mouse cage because every week when I clean it, I can rearrange it and make it new for them. They no longer want to eat mealworms anymore so I have to go and get dog biscuits. :/ 

My betta is doing excellent. Since moving to the five gallon he is super active! I mean super. And his fins looks really good. I decided I am going to go buy a Top Fin 5 gallon. I was going to the eclipse but their filter is a bit too strong and they are about twice the price. Or I guess I could just get a 10 gallon but I want one with a nice hood and what not. 

So, the super snow enigma baby is growing a lot! Super snows and Enigmas are suuuuper slow growers, so it is nice to see some progress! 

That reminds me, I usually feed dubia roaches..they are small, flightless roaches. Well my store was out so I had to get lobster roaches..large roaches that can CLIMB. Never again! Never ever ever again! It was horrible! They kept climbing everywhere and the geckos only ate like 5 out of the 10 I bought. And now I have 3 sitting in their tank because the geckos wont eat them. Ugh!

Well that is it for now!


----------



## Myia09

James and I made some popsicle creations for the mice!


----------



## fuzz16

love the popsicle towers for the mice  really neat


----------



## hln917

Love the popsicle idea, how creative! Wonder if I can build one strong and big enough for the buns.


----------



## slavetoabunny

*hln917 wrote: *


> Love the popsicle idea, how creative! Wonder if I can build one strong and big enough for the buns.


You may be able to, but I'm sure they would have it in splinters in no time! That would be a lot of work to have destroyed in mere days.


----------



## Myia09

That project took me 40 mins just for the little two story one! So if you have the power to make one..all too you!

So, the baby gate was a great idea because now I have a space (The hallway) to give the chins playtime that is even better than the kitchen (It was a lot of work to set it up and tear it down in the kitchen) so I am really happy and I am sure the chins are..instead of the half hour they have been getting they can now get an hour plus.

I drilled some popsicle sticks holes to make toys for the chinnys and realized I am out of the small twine needed..and the holes are only 1/4 inch so it is hard to find something to make a toy with.

Anakin has been fully potty trained at least for hte most part..he has trouble goign to his box when is out for play.

Well, that is the basic update. I am having a lot of personal issues (For those who are friends on my facebook we understand) so that is why I haven't been around a lot.


----------



## Myia09

So today I had to clip the parakeets nails. It was interesting..but WAY easier than I thought.

I took a quick photo of the bundeld keet 





And I gave the mice a little toy mouse to have and they started eating it. What cannibls!





I also took a picture of valentine out for playtime before I added the maze haven for him (I didn't want him to get dust on it when he took his bath)


----------



## Myia09

James asked for a picture of Chewy and I for his phone, so I took this:





I also took one of me and anakin





I didn't get one of kinobe because he doesn't tolerate being held like that very well! The lionheads don't mind but he does!


----------



## hln917

Great pics of both bun and you. I can never get a good one of me with my bun. They look great, it's me! 

I think I would be so afraid to clip a parakeet's nail, they look so frail.


----------



## fuzz16

i love how fluffy anakin is you reakky have very beautiful lionheads


----------



## Myia09

Helen, they are. They are so thin it was actually hard to cut them. But it was Adrians (The blue and green) who had two long nails..the rest where fine but I clipped all of them on both keets. I guess it is back out to find a concrete perch.

I decided to completley wait until I move to buy the bird cage..honestly six weeks isn't enough because all I can think about is how much stuff I had moving in..and how it has doubled (Possibly tripled) in size.

What really sucks is that we don't think we are going to get a second bedroom...I want to keep rent low. I have no desires to tax myself when I am already stressed out. So if we can find a 2bdrm for under 575, great. But I don't think it will happen. But, we did find places that are a lot bigger in our price range. Right now we are only like 585 sq feet, and some places were about 700+ for our price range. 

I have my eye on these one apartments if we can't find our two bedroom...they have a 1 bdrm layout that would make it feel a lot larger for us.

I am almost starting to think I should start packing things like my winter gear and what not but I have no room for boxes to lay about.

It almost makes me want to stay in this apartment, LOL.


----------



## fuzz16

hmm...i moved into a 2bdrm wit 904sq ft for 589 a month and the neighborhood isnt to bad...so im sure you could find something. 

i hate packing...stay organized! itll be easier unpacking


----------



## Myia09

Five days without updating..I am sorry guys! I just have a lot going on.

I am not going to post it all on here..god knows the little stalker might babble about my posts so they can sit around and talk to make themselves feel better...

But I had some issues with my mother and job..but now it is kinda back into a normal state. My mom switched companies (I watch my brother since he is special needs) and got a $3 paycut as well as other issues. Now she switched AGAIN to another company who gives me the same pay as I originally had (no cut) but is a 20 mile distance.

20 miles may not sound like alot; but I am on a scooter that only goes 40mph and I can't go on freeways. The 10 mile drive I do now takes me about 35 minutes. So it will take me an hour drive in 110 heat to get to work now. 

But I will work it out. It won't be such a problem MWF..but it will T and Th due to the fact I have school and I am working inbetween school classes.

Which I did start school this thursday..one of my classes seems really interesting and I am really excited for it. I am also taking German (James is a german major and speaks almost fluent) 

In other news, we are NOT moving..that is right. Due to all my job problems, I decided to stay where I know I can afford rent. We could move to a slightly larger place for $125 more..but I would ahve to pay that out of pocket and I feel it is best not to worry about it. This isn't *quite* in stone..I am 99% sure, but on monday I am going to apartment finders just to make sure there isn't anything else. 

If we stay here, it means no partner for Kinobe for another year. :/ and no kitty cat!

But it is also nice because I invested a little bit of money in organizer/storage stuff that has already helped a whole bunch making the place bigger and better. And now that the boys are litter trained it is much easier.

Which reminds me..when I get paid on the first I will be setting up Chewy's spay..a nice $300 but it should be worth it!

I do have some sad news...Pepper the mouse (Broken agouti) has passed away. I am not sure why or how. I found her in a hide. All of the other females are okay and doing well; so I am just not sure. It was really sad 

Well, I will try to keep updating!


----------



## Myia09

Onwards!

I live about 5 minutes away from Ikea. I have only been there three times with good reason! lol. I got some decor and organizer stuff. I am trying to sell my current bedframe so I can buy another one from there too.

I got this fabric and made it into a tapestry. It has bunnies on it!









I also got a new duvet cover..it is covering a red/black comforter that I love (It is six years old..but it like on of those things you have "broke in" so perfectly you can't let go!) it matches the theme of my room which is primarily teal with other colors. You can see my other teal comforter. We have two because I have to sleep with one all by myself..I bundle myself in it.so it leaves james with no covers! lol.





Then, Ikea had this really cool idea where you buy fabric by the yard, then you build the wood frame yourself and staple/nail the fabric to the frame making a canvas. My living room is based around Ansel Adam photography (Black and white) but it has specks of gold and tan (and I will be adding red but havent' found a good thing yet)





I also got a couple of small picturs in frames but I forgot to take a photo.

I am kinda hopeful we don't move..because now with the new things I feel settled in. But I also know if we do it will be really espensive and what not..I really got to make a decision and here fast. Like I said..I am 99% sure we are not, but I get that "What if I can get a better deal" in my blood and it makes it hard to make decisions!


----------



## fuzz16

if you think you can do better then wait. if youre happy where you are then stay. love the new stuff though


----------



## Dragonrain

Awesome finds! I've never been to Ikea before but I want to check it out sometime.

We were originally going to move, to try to find a cheaper place outside of the city. We pay over $1,000 a month for rent for our apartment plus we pay utilities, but it's right outside of NYC and is a spacious 3 bedroom apartment. I wouldn't really want anything smaller, but the apartments further away from the city are so much cheaper! My sister lives in upstate NY and she rents half a duplex for only like $700 plus utilities.

But now we've put so much into this apartment, decorating it and making it nice and stuff, that I think we'll probably just stay here until we can afford to buy our own house.

So sorry about Pepper!


----------



## Myia09

Thanks Chelle..the other mice seem to be okay although Basil seemed to look for her for awhile. :/

Yeah..after hanging up all the Ikea things and making some plans I really don't want to move. I kinda know why as well.

I was homeless with my mother as a baby..when I was one, we got goverment assistance (Housing) and lived in the same townhouse for 12 years. Even though we didn't always pay rent (Thank god our landlord was super understanding, we are still friends) we were able to stay in the same place. 

Then that is when my mom met my brother and sisters father, and he bought a house for us. We lived there for 3 years until they broke up. 

Then we moved to a temporary apartment for one year, and then the house she still is at for two. 

So I didn't really move around much (Besides when they broke up) so I am a super homebody. I like "home"

I know I can't get a better price ($430 a month) but there are a couple downsides..it is close to school but a mile out of the way to the bus stops that run to school. We live right across the street from where Tempe turns into the town of Guadalupe which is full of gangs and crime (really bad). The fitness room is always broke, and so is the pool closest to us. And we are not really close to a grocery store which kinda sucks for us.

I am going to call one apartment complex today to see about rates because I like the layout better than this..but that is about it. 

Plus, since some carpet is missing I do have to sit here and worry about deposits and money way more..and I kinda already spent the money on organizers. So I may have made my bed 

And I would be lying if I said it didn't have to do with the fact I can afford this rent all on my own w/o James..and if I tack on another $100 it might make it more difficult for me in a time of change if it happens. 

We will see..I have a great idea for more organizer stuff for hte apartment that will help.


----------



## MsJuliet

Hey, I just started reading your blog (the beginning and recent posts) and am really enjoying it. Your bunnies are beautiful (and your other animals as well!).


----------



## Myia09

Thanks Juliet 

Again..apologizing for the lack of updates.

Everybody is really quite normal and fine..

I finally found some untreated sisal rope at a store and used it to make popsicle stick toys..it took me over 30 mins to make two, and the sisal hurt my skin. It took less than the night to have them compltely GONE with no exaggeration! Chins I tell ya!

My a/c did go out a couple days ago..thankfully I had fans/ice/ect until they came in the morning to fix it. But I was ANGRY let me tell you. 

Chewy had her poopy bottom problem, but now is fine.Poops back to normal. She refused to eat teh critical care, but I gave her the last of my pumpkin! Now in the endless search to find some..

Well that is pretty much it!


----------



## Dragonrain

Sisal is painful! I got a sisal rug for the bunny room and it hurts my feet to walk on it...but it looks nice and works well for the bunnies so it was worth it.

Hope Chewy stays healthy! Sorry about the issues with the AC.


----------



## aquamoonbeam

Just wondering how everybunny is


----------



## Myia09

Aw thanks Julianna! You reminded me I needed to post a very overdue contribution!

Everything over here is fine, just really busy. I am working at a new center and have more hours. It is good, but tiresome. 

School is getting hard, last week and this week are midterms. It is really stressful.

Wendsday, my scooter broke. It is in the shop now. Tomorrow I call and see how much the repair is and what not. It was such a hassle. Plus it was STORMING record rain/hail/ect and I am glad I didn't get caught in it on my scooter. 

Animals:

Fat Hammie is good, but he def aging. Fur is starting to thin out, less time on the wheel. Enjoying every minute I have with him while I do!

The mice are good as well, building new stuff for them all the time and finding cool cardboard ideas to use for them. They love it.

The Parakeets are NOT well. They are now on meds. It is just aging and some digestion problems. I know I don't have much time with them. Alhtough I did adopt one from Petco, she is showing the same signs as Stella, so I think they will pass together. I will not be getting another partner if only Stella passes away. I am not ready for another long term commitment from a bird. :/

The chinchillas are great! Same old same old.

As for the bunnies!

Chewy and Anakin are perfect as usual. 

KINOBE HOWEVER.

He is the devil. Desptie it now being what...15 weeks plus after his nueter, he wreaks havoc in our life. We had to pen him in the kitchen, and he broke 2 gates, one of which was a sturdy plastic/metal one. He also chewed a $200 school book that he went off and reached and took off with (Not that we left out for him to chew). What else? 
Pooping outside the litterbox, chewing on carpet, idk. Everything a bad bunny does.

And now he thinks he owns the hallway. He will lunge and grunt and I have to lower his head down and he gets the picture for a few days.

But I would be lying if I said I didn't love him. I really think maybe I just need to get him a partner, but James doesn't want another bunny. :/

Well..that is all..photobucket is sucking so I have no photos


----------



## myLoki

So weird... I was just wondering how you were doing today.

t.


----------



## fuzz16

so sad about kinobe...i feel lucky i have not deal wit ana ggressive bun still. levi said no more buns but then fallow has been acting up lately and being angry and throws everything around in his pen when were around and chewing carpet...so i am on the hunt for a girlie for him. contacted a couple rescues but cause i live in an apartment no go. so much for trying to rescue  so ill go to a breeder....


----------



## Myia09

Hey guys! I am here for an update 

Stella, my original parakeet, passed away. I gave her cagemate to a friend of mine who has a larger size family (of six) so she could still have friends. She is doing well in her new family. I wish I could have kept her, but I had to be honest; she was older, and if I got her a younger cagemate the same thing would continue..and I am not up for having birds for the rest of my life.

But everyone else is just fine 

BUT GUESS WHAT? We are moving into our two bedroom Dec 1st!

isn't that great? It won't be a full bunny room though..Jame's father is going to be staying a couple nights a week. He is working where we live, but has to commute and hour. It gets hard when he works 18 hour days, so he is going to be using it as a guest room. But our entire living space is larger. It is great! Maybe..just maybe..we can get_ kinobe a partner._ Why we are moving is a long story. My current apartment complex screwed us over pretty much..so we told them we are moving. We have to double up rent in Dec, but it is okay. 

Kinobe has in fact been doing a lot better! And I got my first kinobe kiss! It was awesome!

In personal news, my grandmother passed away two weeks ago 
I am dealing with it fine, it is just odd. The family misses her and my grandpa is having a hard time.

I am getting through school well, although not so good in german class. I can't take it next semester anyways because my job is requiring me to learn sign language, so I am switching my language to that. Next fall I will be a senior..I graduate Spring of '11! So so soon!

Hmm..I am going to try to get back on here. More. I have a lot to update..that is the problem! Well, here are some pictures!

Kinobe getting into my red hair dye:















How the mouse cage has been looking:





I did a DIY project on the crested gecko tank..I glued some planters. Iadded two huge plants after this.





Cute bunny earrigns I got:


----------



## Myia09

Here is a picture of the baby Super Snow Enigma..look how much she as grown!






And here is her mom..don't they look alike?!






I also added to the reptile family..I am going to post photos of them tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Dragonrain

Oh exciting, looking forward to hearing about the new additions!

Your crew is looking adorable, as always. So sorry to hear about your grandma, and Stella though!

It's nice to see you around here again!


----------



## aquamoonbeam

The geckos are so pretty! And that is awesome about the new apartment, hopefully the move is easy and it works out well for you guys and the bunnies


----------



## lionheadbunny21

Great news about the apartment. Happy you found a new home for you bird. 

So sorry about the loss of you grandma  I moved back home to spend some time with my grandparents. On both sides of my family I am blessed they are alive, so I have to cherish the time I have now with them. 

I have yet to get a Bunny kiss from my Happy. You are lucky


----------



## Myia09

Aww thanks for all the replies! 

I got four new additions..yes four! It wasn't going to be that much, I promise! Hehe. I got my albino leopard gecko (Which is why I went) then I got a deal on two kingsnakes from the same breeder. THEN another guy gave me a FREE cornsnake..because he has a kink and I would "Give him a good home!"

It is so interesting. I don't usually like corns, but he is SO friendly..now I know why people love them!

And the kings are interesting..I have only had california kingsnakes and these guys are surprisingly different.

Here are some pictures 

Cornsnake:





Kings:









Leopard Gecko:


----------



## lionheadbunny21

Omg goodness, 4 new additions, how AWESOME!! I am soo glad to be in our own home now, so we can add a new addtition.. SOON. Congrats


----------



## Dragonrain

Beautiful new additions! Corn snakes are awesome. I'd love to get another one someday. I've been kind of considering getting into snakes again, but I have to think about it some more because I think I'd want to breed my own feeders, and I'm not sure how I feel about that right now.

The kings are amazing! And the gecko is pretty too - is it female?


----------



## Myia09

Thanks 

And no, the leopard gecko is a boy. He probably won't be ready for this next breeding season, but maybe. I want to breed him to my super snow and get a super snow albino (For myself) Then eventually a super snow albino enigma (I can dream!) But he will be kept as a pet forever. Albinos are so awesome looking as adults. I also got a bell albino (as opposed to a tremper albino) because bells are darker..so I am hoping my Super Snow albino will have dark spots. 

James who is scared to death of snakes has really warmed up to the corn snake because it is so friendly. I think it was a great idea to get babies; that way he knows them and sees them grow up so he is more comfortable with them.


----------



## JadeIcing

Glad James is liking the snakes more! 

I love the leos as you know. I am so looking into adding more. First aiming for another AFT I am in love with Harli.


----------



## Momto3boys

Sweet new additions!

Corn Snakes ROCK!!! I wouldn't trade my girl for anything, she is an amel stripe and sooooooo friendly :heartbeat:


----------



## Myia09

Ali, I am still wanting to add a small trio of AFT..two stripes and an albino. Just no money! One day though!

Isn't that what my corn is Brandy? An Amel Stripe? I still have not got all the snake morphs done, esp corns (Since I had no interest in them before) 

Thankfully a lot of coloubrids have the same names as leo colors, which I have down in memory 

I just love how friendly she is..such a great snake. 

I wanted to add about the Kings, and maybe someone can tell me. They seem to move with muscles instead of slithering..if that makes sense..any idea why?


----------



## Myia09

Kinobe is really photogenic..I got some cute photos


----------



## Momto3boys

Nope, I do believe yours would be considered an Amel Motley.

Kinobe is sooooo cute :heartbeat:

If you look at my blog you'll see pics of Skittles (my amel stripe corn).


----------



## Myia09

Hmm, so I guess I need to post an "animal update"

In the first post of my blog, I had two leos (Sunglow, Tangelo) that I was going to use in a separate breeding project. But since I decided to stick with snows, they have gone to new homes (If anyone is wondering)
I know people don't like "rehoming" but when your breeding, it is different (Esp reptiles) all the leos I have now are pets forever however. 

Right now, I have 5 leopard geckos, 1 crested gecko, and the 3 snakes.

I have 2 chinchillas, my third, Romeo Passed away 

I have my 4 mice, and 1 hamster.

I have my one betta still, thankfully, despite some problems.

And of course, my three rabbits.

I lost a lot of pets this year  It makes me really sad


----------



## JadeIcing

*hugs* In a week I will have lost 3gps, 2dogs, and 2 rabbits in the last year.

I get the whole leo thing. I am learning a lot on that forum. I have a few in mind for what I would like. I am sure I want very different look than my current girls.

I have fallen in love with AFTs. I am in contact with a breeder near Boston.

On a viper note. We are in LOVE with them. We call them our little ninjas.


----------



## Myia09

Yeah vipers are really cool! Just not my type though! But I love yours!

I got some Anakin and Chewy photos


----------



## Bunny parents

Hello,  I really like your blog. Since the first page, love the way you make up  The eye liner make you sexy ( hehe true)  and yes ! Love love love your buns, Kinobe has hopped into my heart since the first pic of him. Also I just wanna hug hug hug your chinchillas ! Oh, I must admit, normally I'm not a big fan of reptile, but yours are pretty. They have so beautiful colours. Can't wait to see more and more and more ! 
Nice to meet you and your gang  

Vircia.


----------



## Dragonrain

Oh my gosh look at Anakin! He's so fluffy...what a cute face!

Chewy is adorable too, of course! They look happy together.


----------



## JadeIcing

So cute.


----------



## hartleybun

cute pics but just love the expression on kinobe's face! soooo innocent


----------



## Myia09

Hey guys.

So I posted this on bunspace and didn't get an actual answer..but now I am just dealing with it.

Kinobe and Anakin hate each other..I mean hate. I can't cage one and have one out, they fight through the bars. Kinobe has ruined our door of our apartment bedroom (We have to replace it) due to digging/biting it to GET TO Anakin. 

Well, two things happened. I got bit trying to separate them:





And then Kinobe's ear got bit. I took him to the vet and he is okay, no issues.

But it just really is difficult for me. 

I am really tired of having Chewy and Anakin in the bedroom only, because it takes away time. And when I do take them out, Kinobe after wards scent marks and poops everywhere.

In the new apartment, out space is completely different and it may turn into they have to have cages next to each other. But that just won't work...they will fight.

So I am really worried about what to do..and the quality of their lives. I spend lots of time with Chewy and Anakin, and they are free roam (Except when I am sleeping) in the bedroom (Which is large) but I worry that it isn't enough not to be in the living space with us more often (Now it is only like an hour a day) I am also afraid one of them is going to get injured.

Idk. :/ boy bunnies.


----------



## JadeIcing

I had barriers around my guys for the longest times. I will find pictures.


----------



## Dragonrain

Be careful with them fighting between the bars. I don't know if you've noticed my Barnaby's messed up nose, but that's how he got it! I was pet sitting a rabbit for a friend and he attacked Barnaby through the cage bars, and tore Barnaby's nose almost completely off! Luckily Barnaby is fine and he healed quickly, but his nose looks really weird now on one side.

I would find a way to put some kind of barrier or something between them. Maybe if you can, have them both in pens, NIC or Xpens or whatever, but make sure the two pens are separated by at least a few inches so they can't reach each other through the bars. Does that make sense? Even if they are in cages next to each other, keep the cages far apart enough that they can't reach. You shouldn't have to space them too far apart to make it so they can't reach each other. Or put something in between the two cages. Maybe a sheet of chloroplast or something?


----------



## fuzz16

i use cardboard between the cages temporarily...but my boys dont hate each other that much to instigate and continue fighting lol...try spray botte? maybe kinoboe is jealous and wants a friend


----------



## Myia09

I need to try to take another photo of the bite..it is really ugly looking, lol.

Yeah, I will just have to put barriers or something. Boys, I swear. Never a good idea to get two 

Kinobe..well he must be 5lbs now. When he got his nueter he was 4.1...but now he weighs a TON. I need to start regulating his pellets again 

What a fattie. 

Has anyone else seen this bunny whipped site? I love it.
I want to order a magnet of the cord chewing on and the "more people I meet"

http://www.cafepress.com/bunnywhipped

hehe it is so cute!


----------



## Dragonrain

Hope your bite heals up well!

I know...boys! I don't think I'll ever have two boy rabbits at the same time again after dealing with my current too. I love them both, but they can be so temperamental towards each other. Luckily they aren't as bad as your two sound though!

That site is awesome! I want to order stuff from there for myself after Christmas.


----------



## Myia09

Hmm so I am packing. Our move in date is technically Wendsday, but due to lack of movers, we won't move in completely until saturday. However, I want to get books/ect out of the way.

This is the plan I have (I stress the "I" part)

Wednesday I sign my lease..Thursday I don't have to work, so after school were going to bring the reptiles to the apartment (So we only have the mammals to move on moving day) *If I am lucky* James friend might help us move some boxes Thursday so really all we have to worry about Saturday is furniture. But they may not happen.

It is going to be interesting, nonetheless. LOL.


----------



## Dragonrain

Good luck with the moving! Moving can be stressful but it's exciting/fun at the same time. Or at least I think so. I use to move around a ton between MA and NJ when I went to school in MA but Chris lived in NJ. Now I've been living here for about 2 years, I think this is the longest I've stayed in one apartment since I moved out of my parents house when I was 18.

Take pictures of the new place once you get settled in more! Do they have a good pet policy? Hopefully they do!


----------



## Myia09

Yeah, I am a huge homebody though and hate to move. 

But, the place is so much better for us. It is larger, and better located.

And they do! I guess I forgot to mention..they allow rabbits and all exotics. Even with no pet deposit. I was like "Where do I sign?!"

The only downside is it is community laundry (ugh) and no covered parking (which sucks for my scooter) and that our apartment faces the busy street, but once you close the door you can't hear much of it. But it is like 875 sq feet for $600 a month. Right now at my current place, they jacked up the price $100..so I was like..for only $100 more, I can get a two bedroom, shorter commute to WORK and SCHOOL, and have my rabbits? Yeah, it was a no brainer.

Hey, I also put purple in my hair the other day. I felt like sooooo many people had red hair..I needed it to be a bit different.


----------



## Myia09

hmm I totally did this for my gecko first, but then did it for the bunnies!

Not the best, but I am not good with stuff like this


----------



## Dragonrain

Your hair looks good 

Cute pictures of the pets! I'm not good at making stuff like that on the computer either but yours turned out well! 

I love the growth pictures of your gecko. I think I might get another leo when the weather warms up again...hmm.

That's awesome about your new apartments pet policy. Sounds similar to what we have here...our landlords really don't care what pets we have as long as we don't trash the apartment. We don't have laundry in our apartment building at all, I have to go to the laundromat. It's annoying sometimes, but I'm use to it now I guess.

Hey have you ever used plants in your leo tanks? I was thinking of putting a potted plant in their tank, just for decoration, but I'm not sure if they'd just climb all over it and destroy it?


----------



## JadeIcing

I was aiming for just one aft in the spring... I am thinking of another leo as well.


----------



## Myia09

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Your hair looks good
> 
> Cute pictures of the pets! I'm not good at making stuff like that on the computer either but yours turned out well!
> 
> I love the growth pictures of your gecko. I think I might get another leo when the weather warms up again...hmm.
> 
> That's awesome about your new apartments pet policy. Sounds similar to what we have here...our landlords really don't care what pets we have as long as we don't trash the apartment. We don't have laundry in our apartment building at all, I have to go to the laundromat. It's annoying sometimes, but I'm use to it now I guess.
> 
> Hey have you ever used plants in your leo tanks? I was thinking of putting a potted plant in their tank, just for decoration, but I'm not sure if they'd just climb all over it and destroy it?


Yeah they just trample them :/ 
I never had any luck with them


----------



## Myia09

Hmm so tuesday I had surgery on my mouth to remove one rotted tooth (pretty, I know) and one cracked/chipping tooth.

It was serious, and I had to pay out of pocket too.

Yesterday I was sick from the percosets because they didn't agree with me, 

and now I am on vicoden and they aren't strong enough


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw I hope you have a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Myia09

:sweep

Oh my gosh that move was HORRIBLE! It took forever and was so tiring! 

The new set up is interesting..

Our kitchen/dining room is about double the size of what it used to be, and has hardwood (linoleum) floors. Since our dining table is a 2 person tiny thing, the chinchilla cage is in the dining room and next to it is Chewy's and Anakins's 4x2 NIC cage.

Kinobe gets the bathroom as a "pen" at night

The problem is, he attacks Anakin when he is out for playtime.

Right now the solution is that I put them in the 2nd bedroom for playtime..but once we put the bed in there, there wont be much space for playtime. 

Sooo yes...dilemma. I can't pen off the dining room either, it is too big.

I guess I will have to ration play time 

Which makes me real sad because they won't get as much time now at all.

Once I move in completely I will post photos


----------



## fuzz16

meh a bed would be a fun addition to a play room, he can jump on it climb under it sleep on it and make it his


----------



## Myia09

Yeah, but the last bed they had access too they ripped apart. So I will have to buy more NIC panels to block it off. 

So, the set up is right now still Chewy and Anakin get the bedroom during the day, while Kinobe gets free roam *when we are there* since he was naughty..AND CHEWED ON CARPET AGAIN!!!

UGH! I swear sometimes. But he, in his justice, has been so adorable lately. And doing extremely well with the potty.

Their xmas presents where delivered yesterday while I was gone, and since I been at work all day today, I won't get them until tomorrow morning. I think I will go ahead and give it to them early  

Although I have had major problems with my order from rabbitmart. One of the toys is on "backorder" and I won't get it until the first week of January! And they double charged my card and told me "It was my bank" No,I called my bank. Then it was magically removed!

Which really sucks because of all the sites they have the best things 

Here is what I bought (Some are for rabbits, some for chins)
http://www.rabbitmart.com/shop/index.php?page=shop-flypage-33917

http://www.rabbitmart.com/shop/index.php?page=shop-flypage-26981

For Fat Hammie: http://www.rabbitmart.com/shop/index.php?page=shop-flypage-27421

http://www.rabbitmart.com/shop/index.php?page=shop-flypage-42708

http://www.rabbitmart.com/shop/index.php?page=shop-flypage-33106

Three of these: http://www.rabbitmart.com/shop/index.php?page=shop-flypage-42504


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw cute stuff! I've never shopped there before but they look like they have some unique stuff.

I'm trying to decide if I want to give my bunnies their Christmas stuff early or wait till Christmas day. I kind of want to just give it to them early, since it's not like they understand Christmas anyways. But Chris wants me to wait. The lizards are getting their stuff early no matter what Chris says, because I don't want to spend my Christmas cleaning/rearranging lizard tanks!


----------



## fuzz16

fallow is the same way...super good sometimes then super bad. i didnt pay a deposit on the apartment but im sure ill be paying for new carpet lol

and their spoiled little pets for xmas, what did you get yourself? lol


----------



## Myia09

Well, Kinobe has been behaving.

But I will tell you an in law rant...

My father in law will be staying 1-3 (at most) nights a week at our apartment because he works near us, but it is an hour drive for him to get back home. No problem right? Well he went and told my mother in law that I had the rabbits in "his" room (It isn't YOUR room!) and he doesn't want them in there. I have the reptiles in there as well, but I told him there was no way the reptiles where going (I have no where else to put them!)

So now I have to sneak the rabbits there when he doesn't stay..otherwise they don't get enough playtime (Because anakin and kinobe don't get along)

Basically it pisses me off. It isn't his house. They have 2 smelly french bulldogs that pee/poop in the house. I don't ask them to remove them. 

Brenda, I am getting myself an eyeshadow, lol. That is it


----------



## slavetoabunny

If he doesn't like the accomodations, he doesn't have to stay with you. It's your house. I've had guests (including family) share our guest room with rabbits before.


----------



## Myia09

Right? My boyfriends mother pays for his half of the rent, half of his electricity, and half the groceries. But it is still my name on the lease. She only pays half because he doesn't work (His "job" is being a student)

And to get the two bedroom, I have to pay an extra 100 month than I would in a 1bdrm. So why on earth am I paying for someone to live with me? 

But they help out sometimes when money is tight..so I feed bad. What should I do?

I like to add, the rabbits dont' even live in the bedroom. They have playtime in the bedroom.


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw that's an annoying situation. I guess you could just keep the rabbits out of the room while he's there, but let them in the room to run around when he's not around?

I kind of understand why it'd be awkward if they are paying half the rent...but really it's still you're apartment. It's there decision, and nice of them, to help out your boyfriend, but I don't think that really gives them the right to make decisions about your apartment. Maybe you should clarify, in a nice way, that it isn't his room, it's the guest room, and if he doesn't like the pets there then he doesn't have to stay there. It sounds like you're already going out of your way to be nice just by letting him stay there a few nights a week. I don't think I'd do that for my inlaws!


----------



## Myia09

That's what I plan on doing most likely. It is just an hassle. And she only pays his rent because it is an agreement we came upon..so he does not have to work and can concentrate on school. 

I forgot to post on here, I got some tattoo work done on my calf  

It is an "Arizona" themed with a Waylon Jennings quote..behind the rattle snake (Where the blank space is) will be an arizona sunset..the gun is going to be copper/turquoise, the flower is an arizona poppy, and I have the Saguaro cactus with flowers. 

I get color in on Jan 3rd.


----------



## Myia09

Some random photos  You may or may not have seen them..I am cleaning out my photobucket so I am just posting new/old ones.


----------



## Myia09

Look at baby Kinobe!


----------



## Dragonrain

Nice ink! Post picture when you get the coloring done!

Adorable pictures of the pets! I need to clean out my photobucket eventually too. Almost time to start new albums for 2011!


----------



## Myia09

So yesterday, my mother in law was on the phone with James, and his grandfather and her made a joke about taking a shotgun, yes, a shutgun, to my rabbits. She didn't think I could hear (Or didn't know I was there)

I don't know why people think jokes about murdering other people's pets is funny...it is honestly horrific. 

If I was to say that about a dog, it would be a whole different story.

I lost my temper and went on a hour rant about awful it is to say something like that, which promoted James to get angry that I was insulting his family. 

But really, what kind of sick people do that? People with no concern for others, that is for sure.

I have also decided to put a foot down on the whole Father in Law being a guest. He will have to deal with living with us, and I don't mind making accommodations, but I am not going to inconvenience myself in my own home. It will probably start a fight, but I don't care.


----------



## hln917

OMG! How horrible! I'm very defensive with my "kids", I think I would have had some choice words for them. Sometimes people are so inconsiderate!. I've had people comment about my buns in a negative way until I respond in the same manner about their dog or cat.


----------



## maxysmummy

both mine and llew's dad make jokes about making rabbit stew, but the difference is, deep down we know they both love the buns... and our dads are both the type of people who make jokes about everything so we let it slide.

it does get annoying sometimes though, just start making jokes about her husband and taking a shotgun to him, see what she says then, lol x


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw that is rude. I use to have a "friend" who'd always joke about eating my rabbits. So distasteful, especially when anyone who knows a thing about me knows how much my pets mean to me. 

Dog owners get their fair share of negative remarks as well though. Not about eating them (although I did have one guy joke about having his dog eat mine)...but especially if you have a small dog, you get more than your fair share of negative comments.


----------

